# [Poland]-Two photos per post



## DJRexxx (Feb 14, 2004)

Now it's time for Poland

*Kraków*










byPB, 625 i Tommy:









by me:


----------



## DJRexxx (Feb 14, 2004)

Sandomierz










By Sławek:


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

:lol::lol:

Cracóvia (Kraków) seems a beautiful city:yes:


----------



## DJRexxx (Feb 14, 2004)

ld:


----------



## DJRexxx (Feb 14, 2004)

ld:


----------



## DJRexxx (Feb 14, 2004)

ld:


----------



## DJRexxx (Feb 14, 2004)

*Pieniny National Park*


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

Intreresting views of Poland!!

Keep posting!


:cheers:


----------



## DJRexxx (Feb 14, 2004)

ld:


----------



## DJRexxx (Feb 14, 2004)

ld:


----------



## DJRexxx (Feb 14, 2004)

*Wrocław*










by fochman









by skansen


----------



## DJRexxx (Feb 14, 2004)

*Kazimierz Dolny*










by Jacek Karczmarz



















I hope you like it.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

I didn't know Poland had such beautiful scenery, especially the mountains of Tatra National Park. :applause:


----------



## DJRexxx (Feb 14, 2004)

ld:


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting! I love Poland especialy friendly people in this country. My favorite cities are Kraków, Warszawa, Wrocław, Toruń... 
Amazing state!


----------



## DJRexxx (Feb 14, 2004)

ld:


----------



## DJRexxx (Feb 14, 2004)

ld:


----------



## Locke (Sep 18, 2005)

Great photos!


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Opawskie Mountains*


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*High Tatra*


----------



## DJRexxx (Feb 14, 2004)

ld:


----------



## DJRexxx (Feb 14, 2004)

ld:


----------



## DJRexxx (Feb 14, 2004)

ld:


----------



## DJRexxx (Feb 14, 2004)

ld:]


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Poland is extremely beautiful and honourable country. Greetings from Bulgaria :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## DJRexxx (Feb 14, 2004)

*Warszawa - Capital of Poland*










*by Jackos* from : www.fotoprzyroda.pl


----------



## GeloHC (Jun 27, 2008)

*Roztocze*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow nice one...


----------



## DJRexxx (Feb 14, 2004)

*Poznań*










By machoney


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow its really nice....


----------



## DJRexxx (Feb 14, 2004)

*Gdańsk*


----------



## DJRexxx (Feb 14, 2004)

*Gdańsk Part II*


----------



## DJRexxx (Feb 14, 2004)

*Toruń*


----------



## DJRexxx (Feb 14, 2004)

*Grudziądz*


----------



## DJRexxx (Feb 14, 2004)

*Malbork *


----------



## DJRexxx (Feb 14, 2004)

*Chełmno*


----------



## DJRexxx (Feb 14, 2004)

ld:


----------



## DJRexxx (Feb 14, 2004)

ld:


----------



## DJRexxx (Feb 14, 2004)

ld:


----------



## czarny (Dec 12, 2005)

wow niceone thats realy great pictures keep on posting @ DJRexxx


----------



## _difrost_ (May 7, 2009)

MRU part 2 - bunkers
















​


----------



## _difrost_ (May 7, 2009)

Wysoka - Village near MRU system
















​


----------



## _difrost_ (May 7, 2009)

Wysoka forest









Kolobrzeg







​


----------



## fokuspace (May 7, 2009)

*Katowice*








someone's photo


----------



## GeloHC (Jun 27, 2008)

*Bridges in Poland:*

Rzeszów - castle bridge
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2371472963/










Wrocław - Grunwaldzki bridge
http://www.flickr.com/photos/maciejk/3359699193/


----------



## KrzysztofStachlewski (May 7, 2009)

*Warsaw (Warszawa) - Kabaty, Natolin*



















Pictures from Poland


----------



## KrzysztofStachlewski (May 7, 2009)

*Warsaw (Warszawa) - Statue of Sapper*



















warsaw, statue of sapper (pomnik sapera)


----------



## GeloHC (Jun 27, 2008)

Write in english :gaah:


----------



## KrzysztofStachlewski (May 7, 2009)

sure mate


----------



## GeloHC (Jun 27, 2008)

kay: 
*Bridges in Poland:*

Wrocław - Millenium bridge
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mjs27/2689088739/









Wrocław - Słodowa footbridge
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3294986759/


----------



## yakubo (Jun 20, 2008)

*Łódź*
________________________
"The Tube": Museum beneath the Liberty Square









Skyline


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

beautiful bridges


----------



## GeloHC (Jun 27, 2008)

*Poznań - Old Brewery*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jagus/305056019/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wrldvoyagr/1715646576/


----------



## GeloHC (Jun 27, 2008)

*Bridges in Poland:*

Warsaw - Świętokrzyski bridge
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/843035935/









Kraków - Piłsudski bridge
http://www.flickr.com/photos/smif/2440068795/


----------



## The Worm (Mar 10, 2008)

*Ełk "the Capital of Masuria"*









Music School









A city by the lake, night. (by tomqj)


----------



## The Worm (Mar 10, 2008)

*Ełk "the Capital of Masuria"*









Ruined castle - for sale now!









Winter in Ełk (by Krzysztof Korytko)


----------



## The Worm (Mar 10, 2008)

Piłsud*s*ki Bridge - no Piłsudzki


----------



## GeloHC (Jun 27, 2008)

*Zakopane (Tatra mountains)*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/767653977/sizes/o/









http://fotogalerie.pl/fotka/2835871211915551s2,marcinek1,Krupowki-noca.htm


----------



## GeloHC (Jun 27, 2008)

*Palaces in Poland*

Staszic palace - Warsaw
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stefmar2007/2494448348/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ministry/3482490917/


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Chojnik castle*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Rogalin Palace*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Goluchow castle*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kornik castle*


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

^^wow beautiful castles...kay:


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Pieniny mountains*

Three crowns peak










Czorsztyn and Niedzica castles


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Polish nature*

*Magurski National Park*










*Forest near Kazimierz Dolny*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Polish nature*

*Tanew river*










*Kamienczyk waterfall near Szklarska Poreba*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Polish nature*

*Knyszynska forest*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Polish nature*

*Bialowieza forest (UNESCO)*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Polish nature*

*Rospuda valley*










*Kwisa river*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Hel pennisula*


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

Beautiful country!


----------



## HS (Jun 7, 2008)

*Katowice*









(C) Jan Jasmis










(C) Jerzy Bucki​


----------



## HS (Jun 7, 2008)

*Nikiszowiec*









(C) Jan Jasmis










(C) Jerzy Bucki​


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Gdynia*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those last photos with the castles are very nice; generally this thread is awesome :cheers:


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Vistula river*

*near Wyszogrod*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Baltic Sea coast*


----------



## zonc (Jun 21, 2003)

*Bydgoszcz*

Bydgoszcz - city with nearly 460 thousand inhabitants, for over 7 centuries harmoniously growing alongside the banks of Brda and Vistula rivers draws its wisdom and strength from the resources of spiritual and material heritage of three geographic and historic regions: Wielkopolska, Pomorze and Kujawy. Bydgoszcz is the capital city of the Kujawsko-Pomorskie Voivodship and at the same time it is the largest city in Kujawy. The city developed into one of the most important economic centers in Poland. 46.000 companies operating in very different fields, but in particular in telecommunication, chemical industry and food industry prove its importance. Bydgoszcz is part of the metroplex Bydgoszcz-Toruń with Toruń, only 45 km away, and over 850,000 inhabitants. Bydgoszcz is the seat of Casimir the Great University, University of Technology and Life Sciences and Collegium Medicum.



















(by Machoney)


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wooden architecture*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Wow!! Very nice. Regards.*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wooden medieval churches (UNESCO)*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Karkonosze mountains*


----------



## volkhen (Nov 25, 2006)

*Reserve of European yew (Taxus baccata) in Wierzchlas.* ( 53°30'58.83"N 18° 7'9.49"E )

The last big preserved area of European yew.
Shots was taken in winter 2nd January 2009. Temperature -16°C


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

interesting photos


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

interesting landscapes


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Sandomierz*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Zamosc*

*UNESCO list*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Torun*

*UNESCO list*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those recent photos from the above places are realy awesome


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

Toruń is awesome. I wish it was better communicated with my hometown so I could study there.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Swidnica*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Grudziadz*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Awesome photos and amazing places!! Regards.*


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

wow i love it


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Ciechanow castle*










*Opinogora castle*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I like the Ciechanow castle and very nice Opinogora castle. Regards.*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Camaldolese monastery in Wigry*


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

very very nice photos


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Sand dunes - Slowinski National Park*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Miedzyzdroje beach*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wilanow palace (Warsaw)*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Warsaw Royal Castle and the Old Town*

*UNESCO World Heritage List*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Czocha castle*


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

*OBRA river, Lubuskie*


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

very nice


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Krasiczyn castle*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wroclaw University*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Warsaw University of Technology*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Jagiellonian University (Krakow)*

*One of the oldest universities in Europe*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*University of Warsaw*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Cieszyn - old town square*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Polish chapels*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Warsaw at night*


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Łódź -* *Manufaktura Centre* with a beach at the market...










and one and only *ms²* - the 2nd department of Museum of Art









more pix


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Nowy Sacz*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Torun*


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Nie rozumiem czemu piszesz bez polskich znaków.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Krakow*


----------



## dawidny (Jan 5, 2007)

*Lodz*










LODZ FROM DA SKY










LODZ AT THE OLD POSTKARDS


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Polish airlines*










*in the background Warsaw F.Chopin Airport*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Tum - example of Polish romanesque architecture*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Inowlodz - example of Polish romanesque architecture*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Warsaw - The Old Town Square*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Krakow - The Old Town Square*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wroclaw - The Old Town Square*


----------



## Polishmeknob (Jul 9, 2009)

*First Post: Zakopane*

Here are two shots from Zakopane a few years ago.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Poznan - The Old Town Square*


----------



## Polishmeknob (Jul 9, 2009)

*Wilanów Statues*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Gdansk - The Old Town*


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good photos


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Lakes near Augustow*


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*The Janow Podlaski Stud*










The Janów Podlaski Stud, established in 1817, the oldest state owned and operated horse stud in Poland, is also one of the most beautiful. 

Picturesquely set amidst lush meadows along the border river Bug, Janów Podlaski is undeniably a true "equine paradise". Although the breeding of purebred Arabians has been primarily responsible for Janów Podlaski's fame worldwide, the Stud's many achievements within the realm of Anglo-Arabian breeding are also worthy of recognition and respect. A big attraction is the 19th Century stable complex situated in an old park.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Steam Locomotive Shed in Wolsztyn*










*Wolsztyn is particularly famous for being the last place in Europe where regular, timetabled train services on the national railway network are hauled by steam locomotives.*

Wolsztyn’s shed is still an operating steam locomotive depot that runs mainline steam-hauled trains on regularly scheduled passenger services to Leszno and Poznań. This is the one and only place where workshops, machines, locomotives’ maintenance facilities and other objects of technical background can be seen.

It is not some kind of a heritage park or a museum created particularly to present the steam engines and their facilities. It is a real, working roundhouse that has been fully operational for more than 100 years. Every day only there you can see red-hot, belching out steam locos.


----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)

Poland looks great. Thanks


----------



## czarny (Dec 12, 2005)

*Lublin** capital of eastern Poland*


----------



## wloclawianin (Apr 9, 2008)

*Wloclawek*


















Fot: http://www.digart.pl/praca/2701474/WWK.html









Fot: http://www.digart.pl/praca/3450684/Jest_juz_ciemno.html


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*The Konik*

The Konik (Polish: konik polski) or Polish primitive horse is a small horse, a kind of semi-wild pony, originating in Poland. 

Semi-wild herds of koniks can be seen today in many nature reserves and parks, and can also be seen in the last refugium in Białowieża Forest.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful photos of Poland as well :cheers:


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

*Bieszczady Mts*

The most wild mountain range in Poland with peaks rising to over 1300 meters above sea level. Home for many bears, wolves, lynxes and european bisons.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kazimierz Dolny*










Kazimierz Dolny is a small town in eastern Poland, on the right (eastern) bank of the Vistula river.

It is a considerable tourist attraction as one of the most beautifully situated little towns in Poland. It enjoyed its greatest prosperity in the 16th and the first half of the 17th century, due to the trade in grain conducted along the Vistula. It became an economic backwater after that trade declined, and this freeze in economic development enabled the town to preserve its Renaissance urban plan and appearance. Since the 19th century it has become a popular holiday destination, attracting artists and summer residents.



















Steep-sided gullies - typical view around Kazimierz Dolny


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Sopot*










Sopot, a small seaside city and spa resort, is a tourist destination, which together with the neighbouring Gdansk and Gdynia, forms the Tri-City conurbation with a population of over one million. 

Along the coast, the town is flanked by wooded hills, while the Bay of Gdansk is sheltered from the open sea by the Hel Peninsula, thanks to which the sea off the beaches of Sopot are warmer than at other locations on the Baltic coast. 

The town's unique character stems from the Art Nouveau townhouses and villas, surrounded by trees, historic parks and beautifully cultivated gardens, with greenery covering 60% of the town area. The enchanting scenery of the town, with the natural beauty of its landscape and attractive tourist facilities, as well as many cultural and entertainment events and convenient access by many modes of transport, make Sopot a tourist destination visited each year by over two million tourists and holidaymakers.

This is why Sopot is sometimes called Polish summer capital.

scroll ---->


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Swinoujscie*










Świnoujście (German: Swinemünde) is a city and seaport on the Baltic Sea and Szczecin Lagoon, located in the extreme north-west of Poland. It is situated mainly on the islands of Usedom and Wolin, but also occupies smaller islands. 

The city is a popular tourist destination, specialy during the summer :cheers:


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Reszel*










The beginnings of the settlement date back as early as 5th century B.C.

In 1241 The Teutonics raised a wooden watchtower, which was later burned down during Prussian uprisings. The town developed along a Warmian bishops' castle, The building of which began in 1350. 

Reszel was granted the location priviledge in 1337, and since 1466 had been a part of Polish, Catholic province of Warmia.The town had very modern sewage and draining system as early as 1389, the system that was in operation until the end of the 19th century. During the Polish reign, Reszel was the local center of craftsmanship, famous for its magnificent blacksmiths, goldsmiths, and weavers. Since the second half of the 17th century a renown Jesuit college Provided education to both catholics and protestants. The college was funded, among others, by the King Jan Kazimierz. The town was blooming thanks to the sanctuary of Our lady in Święta Lipka (Heiligelinde), which is located in the close vicinity of Reszel (5 km east of th town).

In 1772 the Polish reign over the province came to a crash And Reszel found itself in Prussian hands. For Reszel the change meant the beginning of the end. In 1806 Reszel went down in flames of the biggest fire in the history of the town. 

*In 1811, on a hill outside the town, the last funeral pyre in Europe took the life of Barbara Zdunk, a local women accused of witchcraft and bringing the fire on Reszel.*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Klodzko*










Kłodzko (Czech: Kladsko; German: Glatz; Latin: Glacio) is a town in south-western Poland, in the region of Lower Silesia. It is situated in the centre of the Kłodzko Valley, on the Nysa Kłodzka river.

With 28,250 inhabitants (2006), Kłodzko is the main commercial centre as well as an important transport and tourist node for the area. *For its historical monuments it is sometimes referred to as "Little Prague"*. Culturally and traditionally a part of Bohemia, administratively it has been a part of Silesia since 1763.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Szydlow*










Szydlow is small town in Poland. If fact the city lost its city status and now is a village with a population slightly above 1000 people.

Szydłów's history dates to the 12th century.

It gained its city rights in 1329 and lost them in 1869. It has several very interesting tourist attractions, the 16th-century Szydłów Synagogue, several buildings and churches dating to the 14th century and the ruins of a castle from the same period. 

The whole city is surrounded by gothic stone walls.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Bytom Odrzanski*










Bytom Odrzański (German: Beuthen an der Oder) is a town in Poland, in Lubuskie Voivodeship, on the Oder River. It has about 4,400 inhabitants.


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

I was in Bytom, but that town is situated in Silesia


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

There are two different Bytoms
This one is in Lubuskie another is in Śląskie


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

WladYslaW said:


> I was in Bytom, but that town is situated in Silesia


It's not Bytom, it's Bytom Odrzanski :cheers:

Bytom has 185 000 people, Bytom Odrzanski 4 400 people :cheers:

There are many similar cases regarding Polish cities and towns


----------



## butch83 (Mar 24, 2006)

Bytom Odrzanski is very nice small town I use to go angling there from time to time.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Gniezno cathedral*










Gniezno is a city in central-western Poland, some 50 km east of Poznań, inhabited by about 70,000 people. 

One of the Piasts' chief cities, *it was the first capital of Poland in the 10th century.* 

Its Roman Catholic archbishop, the Archbishop of Gniezno, is the primate of Poland. *These historical facts make its position in Polish history similar to Canterbury or Rheims*.

Gothic cathedral in Gniezno is known for its twelfth-century (ca. 1175), two-winged bronze doors decorated with scenes of martyrdom of St. Wojciech and a silver relic coffin of that saint. The coffin was made by Peter von der Rennen of pure silver in 1662.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Poznan cathedral*










*The Archcathedral Basilica of St. Peter and St. Paul in Poznań is one of the oldest churches in Poland and the oldest Polish cathedral.*

The cathedral is supposedly place of the baptism of Mieszko I. Built in the second half of the 10th century, it was raised to the status of a cathedral in 968 when the first missionary, Bishop Jordan, came to Poland. Saint Peter became the patron of the church because, as the first cathedral in the country, it had the right to have the same patron as St. Peter's Basilica in the Vatican.

The cathedral is the place of burial of the following Polish rulers:

* Mieszko I (since 992)
* Boleslaus the Brave (since 1025)
* Mieszko II (since 1034)
* Casimir the Restorer (since 1058)
* Ladislaus Odonic (since 1239)
* Przemysł I (since 1257)
* Przemysł II (since 1296)

Of all the chapels, the Golden Chapel is the most famous one as, designed by Francis Maria Lanci, it is the necropolis of the first rulers of the Polish state: Mieszko I and Boleslaus the Brave.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Czersk castle*










Masovian Princes Castle in the village of Czersk, close to Warsaw. Founded by prince Janusz I Mazowiecki around XIV century.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Stegna church*










Stegna church built between 1681 - 1683.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Oporow castle*










The castle in Oporów, a late-gothic defensive residence of knights, is one of medieval residences preserved in Poland. Raised in the second half of the fifteenth century by archbishop Władysław Oporowski, the castle constitutes large land properties belonging to the kin of the Oporowski family with Sulima as a coat of arms.

The building is surrounded by the scenic park dated from about 1840.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Views from Malbork castle*


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

very good


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

nice building


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Pulawy - Czartoryskich palace*










From the 17th century the Palace in Puławy was the location of a rural residence of the Lubomirski, then the Sieniawski, noble families. *In 1784 it became the property of Prince Adam Kazimierz Czartoryski and his wife Izabela Czartoryska, née Fleming. Under their stewardship, after the loss of Poland's independence in 1795 the palace became a museum of Polish national memorabilia and a major cultural and political center. *After the suppression of the November Uprising of 1830-1831, the estate was taken over by the Russian government. The palace collections that had been saved became the nucleus of the present Czartoryski Museum in Kraków. 

In 1869 an Agricultural and Forestry Institute was founded in Puławy. One of its first students, briefly, was the future Polish writer Bolesław Prus (who had spent part of his childhood in Puławy). One of its scientist - Viktor Dokutchayew layed first basics for modern soil science. 
At present the palace still serves scientific purposes as an abode of the Institute of Soil Science and Plant Cultivation - State Research Institute - a successor of XIX century Russian Institute.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Pulawy*










*Marynki Palace*

Build in 1790-94 for Maria Wirtemberg, the daughter of Isabelle and Adam Kazimierz Czartoryskis.










*Park around Czartoryskich Palace*

Tempel of Sibyl built in years 1798 - 1801 to the pattern of Sibyl Temple in Rome. 










Artificial caves


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kozlowka Palace*










*The Kozlowka Palace is considered to be one of the most beautiful magnate residencies in Poland.* Aleksander Zamoyski bought the Kozlowka region with its Baroque style palace, built in the years of 1735 to 1742, for the Zamoyski family in the year of 1799. Konstanty Zamoyski had the palace completely redesigned in the years of 1879 to 1907.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kozlowka Palace*










The splendidly decorated palace interiors contain Konstanty Zamoyski's immense collection of paintings and photographs. They feature, among others, the images of all Polish aristocracy as well as of Emperors, Kings and Princes who have ruled Europe. 

The palace, its park and its unique holdings have survived virtually intact up to the present day. The palace is still owned by the Zamoyski family and it is open to the public as a museum with guided tours.


----------



## wloclawianin (Apr 9, 2008)

*Wloclawek*









*Neo-Gothic Cathedral and the Baroque bell tower*








http://fc07.deviantart.com/fs29/i/2008/065/1/3/Cathedrals__by_vdf.jpg

*Industrial "skyline"* 








http://www.digart.pl/zoom/2496910/Czerwone_miasto_Wloclawek.html


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Chelm*










Chełm is a city in eastern Poland with 72,595 inhabitants (2005). It is located to the south-east of Lublin, north of Zamość and south of Biała Podlaska, some 25 kilometres from the border with Ukraine.

The city houses numerous notable historical monuments and tourist attractions. In Jewish humor, the town is the legendary capital of foolishness.

*The Old Town square*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Chelm*










*The Cathedral*










*Chełm Chalk Tunnels*

A system of tunnels dug into the chalk under the city of Chełm in eastern Poland. T*he digging of tunnels for chalk extraction began in the Middle Ages and was discontinued in the 19th century.* A part of the system is now open for tourists. In total, the network of tunnels stretches for around 15 kilometres.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Tower of Stolpie*










A unique building – a mysterious tower of Stolpie dating back to the turn of 11th and 12th centuries.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Roztocze*










Roztocze - range of hills in east-central Poland. The Roztocze rises from the Lublin Uplands and extends southeastward across the border into Ukraine. Low and rolling, the range is approximately 100 miles (160 km) in length, and its highest peaks are Rogaty Goraj (1,280 feet [390 metres]) and Wapielnia (1,263 feet [385 metres]). The range provides a number of scenic views and is composed of forested terrain indented with deep gorges and streams overflowing slabs of limestone.

Plowed fields - typical landscape in Roztocze.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Roztocze*


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

DocentX said:


> Plowed fields - typical landscape in Roztocze.


Very interesting pic. I only know the situation in Lower Silesia, and especially along the Sudete mountains are huge desolated acreages. I always wondered if the Polish agriculture differed so much from the German that the people couldn't adapt to the different conditions. Hmm.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kazimierz Dolny*










Kazimierz Dolny is a small town in eastern Poland, on the right (eastern) bank of the Vistula river in Puławy County, Lublin Province.

*It is a considerable tourist attraction as one of the most beautifully situated little towns in Poland.* It enjoyed its greatest prosperity in the 16th and the first half of the 17th century, due to the trade in grain conducted along the Vistula. It became an economic backwater after that trade declined, and *this freeze in economic development enabled the town to preserve its Renaissance urban plan and appearance.* Since the 19th century it has become a popular holiday destination, attracting artists and summer residents.

*Renaissance architecture - typical for Kazimierz Dolny*


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

Karasek said:


> Very interesting pic. I only know the situation in Lower Silesia, and especially along the Sudete mountains are huge desolated acreages. I always wondered if the Polish agriculture differed so much from the German that the people couldn't adapt to the different conditions. Hmm.


On average farms in Poland are smaller than those in Germany although there has been a big consolidation process going on for a few years now.

Here are farms in Malopolska, Little Poland region. Not everything in Poland is flat


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Zamosc*










Zamosc has several characteristics which make it really unique not only in Poland but even in the world. *Zamosc is one of the most outstanding examples of Renaissance architecture in Europe.* It was founded in 1580 by Jan Zamoyski (Zamojski), a powerful Polish magnate, the great crown chancellor and hetman. Zamoyski chose a site for the town and also designed it. Zamosc was built since scratch as a fortress town in less than twenty years! Zamosc is also called "Padua of the East".

Within the defensive walls there was the founder residence, a university, a few churches and temples, courts, other public buildings and tenement houses. Another uniqness of this town is its multinational atmosphere. Zamosc is famous for its Armenian tenement houses, but it attracted also Greeks, Jews, Germans, Italians, English, Dutch and more. Zamosc was included on the list of the World's Cultural Heritage by UNESCO in 1992 for its significant historical and artistic value since this is one of the classical monument of Renaissance urban layout in Europe.


----------



## mjx729 (Aug 4, 2009)

wonderful pics


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Rzeszow*










Rzeszów (Russian: Ряшев, Ukrainian: Ряшiв, Latin: Resovia, Yiddish: ריישע-Reisha) is a city in south-eastern Poland with a population of 171,330 inhabitants, as of 02.06.2009. It was granted a town charter in 1354, the capital and largest city of the Subcarpathian Voivodeship (since 1999).

Rzeszów is served by an international airport, is a member of Eurocities, and is home to a number of higher education schools, company headquarters, and foreign consulates.

Rzeszów was founded in 1354 by king Casimir III of Poland. For a long time it was just a domain of the noble family of Lubomirski, one of the most important in Poland. Besides having a famous annual market, Rzeszów remained only another city on the trade route to Hungary. In 1658 Jerzy Sebastian Lubomirski established the Piarist school, the second secondary school in Poland. During the XIX century Rzeszów began to lose significance in favour of Przemyśl. Development of Rzeszów started when in 1937 military industry was located in the city: Państwowe Zakłady Lotnicze, producing aircraft engines, and a cannon factory – a branch of Hipolit Cegielski factory (see: Central Industrial Area).

*The Old Town square*


----------



## Jamuary (Jul 11, 2009)

this country rocks!!!!


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

Poznan 









(c)insomniac @ flickr.com


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Rzeszow*










*Downtown*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Przemysl*










*Przemyśl is one of a select group of the oldest and the most beautiful Polish towns.* Its thousand years of turbulent history have been inextricably linked with the fate of the whole Polish republic.

*Przemyśl is the second oldest city in southern Poland, after Kraków.* It appears to have been founded as early as the 8th century. The region subsequently became part of the Great Moravian state. Archeological remains testify to the presence of a monastic settlement as early as the 9th century. Upon the invasion of the Hungarian tribes into the heart of the Great Moravian Empire around 899, the Lendians of the area declared their allegiance to Hungarian Empire. The Przemyśl region then became a site of contention between Poland, Kievan Rus and Hungary beginning in at least the 9th century. The area was mentioned for the first time in 981 by Nestor, when Vladimir I of Kievan Rus took it over on the way into Poland. In 1018 Przemyśl returned to Poland, 1031 went back to Rus, and in 1340 Casimir III of Poland recovered it.

Between 11th and 12th century the city was a capital of Red Ruthenia, one of the Ruthenian principalities. It became part of the Polish kingdom in the second half of the 13th century. Around this time Przemyśl was granted city rights based on Magdeburg law, confirmed in 1389 by king Władysław II Jagiełło.

The city prospered as an important trade centre during the Renaissance period. Like nearby Lviv (Lwów in Polish), the city's population consisted of a great number of nationalities, including Ukrainians, Poles, Jews, Germans, Czechs and Armenians. 

*Historic skyline*










*The Old Town square*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Przemysl*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Crocuses, Chocholowska Valley, Tatra National Park


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Jaroslaw*










Jarosław is a town in south-eastern Poland, with 40,167 inhabitants.

The city was established by the Ruthenian prince Yaroslav the Wise in the 11th century. It was granted Magdeburg rights by Polish prince Władysław Opolczyk in 1375.

The city quickly developed as important trade centre and a port on the San river, reaching the period of its greatest prosperity in 16th and 17th century, with trade routes linking Silesia with Ruthenia and Gdańsk with Hungary coming through it and merchants from such distant countries as Spain, England, Finland, Armenia and Persia arriving at the annual three week long fair on the feast of the Assumption. In 1574 a Jesuit college was established in Jarosław.

In the 1590s Tatars from the Ottoman Empire pillaged the surrounding countryside. (See Moldavian Magnate Wars, The Magnate Wars (1593-1617), Causes.) They were unable to overcome the city's fortifications, but their raids started to diminish the city's economic strength and importance. Outbreaks of bubonic plague in the 1620s and the Swedish The Deluge in 1655-60 further undermined its prominence. In the Great Northern War of 1700-21 the region was repeatedly pillaged by Russian, Saxon and Swedish armies, causing the city to decline further.

Jarosław was under Austrian rule from the First Partition of Poland in 1772 until Poland regained independence in 1918. After the 2nd World War the city remained part of Poland.

*Old Town square*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Jaroslaw*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Lancut castle*










*Łańcut Castle is one of the most beautiful aristocratic residences in Poland, famous for its excellent interiors and extraordinarily interesting collection of horse-drawn carriages.* The palace complex is surrounded by an old and picturesque park in the English style filled with pavilions and farm buildings, all part of the former the daily life of the castle.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wooden Greek Catholic churches*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wooden Greek Catholic churches*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*The Oil Field at Bobrka*










*Bobrka oil field*










*One of the rooms in the Lukasiewicz's Home at Bobrka*










*Bobrka Oil Field is the oldest oil field in the world.*

In early 1854 Pole Ignacy Łukasiewicz opened the world's first oil "mine" at Bóbrka, near Krosno (still operational as of 2006).

In the village of Bobrka there is an oil well dating back to 1854, museum of oil industry displaying unique equipment from 19th century and the house of Ignacy Lukaszewicz, the pioneer of the world petrochemical industry and the inventor of the oil lamp.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Lezajsk organ*










*The great organ at the basilica in the town of Lezajsk Poland is one of the finest and largest baroque organ in Europe.*

Build in 17th century by Polish organ masters Stanislaw Studzinski and Jan Glowinski of Krakow. It has over 6 thousand pipes, 74 speaking stops altogether, including an open 32 foot pedal stop, one of a very few world-wide built during the 17th century.
The fabulous woodcarving decoration of the choir stalls and organ prospect is the work of the Bernardine fathers.

The Baroque ornate case of the instrument has no equal. The Lezajsk organ is unique for its figures that adorn and surround it.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Krakow*










Kraków is one of the largest and oldest cities in Poland and a popular tourist destination.* Its historic centre was inscribed on the list of World Heritage Sites as the first of its kind in 1978.* Situated on the Vistula river (Polish: Wisła) in the Lesser Poland region, *the city dates back to the 7th century, although Kraków's pre-history begins with evidence of a Stone Age settlement on the present site of the Wawel Hill.* 

Kraków has traditionally been one of the leading centres of Polish academic, cultural and artistic life, and is one of Poland's most important economic centres. *It was the capital of Poland from 1038 to 1596*, the capital of the Grand Duchy of Kraków from 1846 to 1918, and the capital of Kraków Voivodeship from the 14th century to 1999. It is now the capital of the Lesser Poland Voivodeship.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Krakow - Mariacki church*

*Interior*

St. Mary's Basilica (Mariacki church), is a Brick Gothic church re-built in the 14th century (originally built in the early 13th century), adjacent to the Main Market Square in Kraków, Poland. Standing 80m (262ft) tall, it is particularly famous for its wooden altarpiece carved by Wit Stwosz.

On every hour, a trumpet signal — called the heynal (hejnał) — is played from the top of the taller of St. Mary's two towers. The plaintive tune breaks off in mid-stream, to commemorate the famous 13th century trumpeter, who was shot in the throat while sounding the alarm before the Mongol attack on the city. The noon-time hejnał is heard across Poland and abroad broadcast live by the Polish national Radio 1 Station.

St. Mary's Basilica also served as an architectural model for many of the churches that were built by the Polish diaspora abroad.










*The altarpiece of Wit Stwosz, also St. Mary's altar is the largest Gothic altarpiece in the World and a national treasure of Poland.* It is located behind the main altar of St. Mary's Church, Kraków, Poland.

The altarpiece was carved by the German sculptor Wit Stwosz (Veit Stoss) between 1477 and 1489. The cost, over two thousand gulden, was funded by the citizens of Kraków.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Krakow - Wawel cathedral*










*Poland's national sanctuary with 1000-year-old history, was the coronation site of Polish monarchs.*

Its present 14th-century walls shelter a great variety of top-class objects of art, from Gothic to Renaissance to Baroque to Classicist. It is also the burial ground of most Polish royalty as well as the greatest national heroes, two poets, four saints and Krakow bishops.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Krakow - Wawel cathedral*

*St. Leonard's Crypt*

St. Leonard's Crypt under the Wawel Castle in Kraków, Poland, is a Romanesque crypt founded in the 11th century (around 1038 – 1039) by Casimir I the Restorer who made Kraków his royal residence as the capital.

*Crypt of St. Leonard's is considered the best Romanesque interior in Poland.*










*Examples of medieval royal tombs in the Wawel cathedral*

Sandstone sarcophagus of King Vladislav I the Short (1320–1333) dates to the mid l4th century.










King Casimir III Great (1333–1370) tomb - the late-l4th-century red marble sarcophagus ranks among Europe's best sculptures of the period.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Krakow - Wawel cathedral*










"Sigismund's Chapel" ("Kaplica Zygmuntowska") of the Wawel Cathedral is one of the most notable pieces of architecture in Kraków. Built as a funerary chapel for the last Jagiellons, *it has been hailed by many art historians as "the most beautiful example of the Tuscan Renaissance north of the Alps"*. Financed by King Sigismund I the Old, it was built in 1519-33 by Bartolomeo Berrecci.

A square-based chapel with a golden dome houses the tombs of its founder King Sigismund, as well as King Sigismund II Augustus and Anna Jagiellonka. The inner sculptures, stuccos and paintings were designed by some of the most renowned artists of the age, including the architect Berrecci himself, Georg Pencz, Santi Gucci and Hermann Vischer.

*Sigismund's Chapel*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Krakow - Wawel castle*










Wawel Hill – a Jurassic limestone rock, a dominant feature in the landscape of Cracow (about 228 m above see level) was formed about 150 million years ago. Situated on the bank of the Vistula river, surrounded by waters and marshes, the hill provided a safe haven for people who have settled here since the Paleolithic Age. It is supposed that the Slav people started living on Wawel hill as early as the 7th century.
Early medieval legends tell stories about a dreadful dragon that lived in a cave on Wawel Hill, about his slayer Krakus, and about the latter’s daughter Wanda, who drowned herself in the Vistula rather than marry a German knight.

Towards the end of the first millennium A.D Wawel began to play the role of the centre of political power.

In the 9th century it became the principal fortified castrum of the Vislanie tribe. The first historical ruler of Poland, Mieszko I (c.965-992) of the Piast dynasty as well as his successors: Boleslaw the Brave (992-1025) and Mieszko II (1025-1034) chose Wawel Hill as one of their residences.

At that time Wawel became one of the main Polish centres of Christianity. The first early Romanesque and Romanesque sacral buildings were raised here, including a stone cathedral that was erected after the bishopric of Cracow was established in the year 1000.

During the reign of Casimir the Restorer (1034-1058) Wawel became a significant political and administrative centre for the Polish State. Casimir’s son, Boleslaw the Bold (1058-1079) began the construction of a second Romanesque cathedral, which was finished by Boleslaw the Wrymouth (1102-1138). In his last will of 1138, this prince divided Poland into districts, and provided that Cracow was to be the residence of the senior prince. In 1291 the city of Cracow along with Wawel Hill temporarily fell under the Czech rule, and Wenceslas II from the Premysl dynasty was crowned King of Poland in Wawel cathedral.

In 1306 the Duke of Kuyavia Ladislas the Short (1306-1333) entered Wawel and was crowned King of Poland in the Cathedral in 1320. It was the first historically recorded coronation of a Polish ruler on Wawel Hill. Around that time, at the initiative of Ladislas the Short, the construction of the third Gothic cathedral began, the castle was expanded and the old wooden and earthen fortifications were replaced by brick ones. The tomb of Ladislas the Short in the cathedral started a royal necropolis of Polish kings in Krakow.

The last descendant of the Piast dynasty, Casimir the Great (1333-1370) brought Wawel to a state of unprecedented splendour. In 1364 the expanded gothic castle witnessed the marriage of Casimir’s granddaughter Elizabeth to Charles IV accompanied by a famous convention of kings and princes, subsequently entertained by a rich burgher Wierzynek.

The accession to the throne in 1385 of Jadwiga from the Hungarian dynasty of Andegavens, and her marriage to a Lithuanian prince Ladislas Jagiello (1386-1434) started another era of prosperity for Wawel. The royal court employed local and western European artists and also Rus painters. During the reign of Casimir Jagiellon (1447-1492) the silhouette of the hill was enriched by three high brick towers: the Thieves’ Tower, the Sandomierz Tower and the Senatorial Tower. The first humanists in Poland and tutors to the king’s sons: historian Jan Długosz and an Italian by the name Filippo Buoanccorsi (also known as Callimachus) worked there at that time.

*The Italian Renaissance arrived at Wawel in the early 16th century. King Alexander (1501-1506) and his brother Sigismund I the Old (1506-1548) commissioned the construction of a new palace in place of the Gothic residence, with an impressive large courtyard with arcaded galleries which was completed about 1540.* Sigismund’s patronage also left an indelible impression in the cathedral, where a family chapel was erected, known today as Sigismund’s Chapel - the work of Bartolomeo Berecci of Florence, and through various foundations, one of which was that of a large bell, called the Sigismund to commemorate the king. Close artistic and cultural relations with Italy were strengthened in 1518 by the king’s marriage to Bona Sforza. Alongside Italian artists, German architects, wood workers, painters and metal smiths worked for the king. The last descendant of the Jagiellonian dynasty, Sigismund II Augustus (1548-1572), enriched the castle’s interiors with a magnificent collection of tapestries woven in Brussels. *In the “Golden Age” of Polish culture Wawel became one of the main centres of humanism in Europe.*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Krakow - Wawel castle*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Krakow - churches*










*'Sw. Anny' church*










*Sw. Trojcy church*










*'Bozego Ciala' church*










*'Sw. Katarzyny' church*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Love wooden churches!


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Olkusz*










Olkusz is spledidly located between two large economic, scientific and cultural centres of Kraków and Katowice.

A first written historical document from the year 1299 refers to the city of Olkusz, located in the Lesser Poland province of the Kingdom of Poland.

In the early Middle Ages, a surficial exploitation of silver and lead ores began. As a result, well-preserved workings and mine shafts shaped as regular, oval hollows [2,5-3 metres deep], dia. 4-5 metres] have dominated the flat surface. 1-metre-high sand rings around them create a specific landscape, and amount to about 1000 within the area of less than 0.5km2.

The town’s location as well as its monumental and cultural attributes and a range of services it provides, create a potential base for developing a regional tourist centre. The function would concentrate in its heart: the Old Town.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wadowice*










Wadowice is a town in southern Poland, 50 km from Kraków with 19,200 inhabitants (2006), situated on the Skawa river, confluence of Vistula, in the eastern part of Silesian Plateau (Pogórze Ślaskie). *Wadowice is best known for being the birthplace of Pope John Paul II.*

The first permanent settlement in the area of today's Wadowice was founded in late 10th century or early 11th century. According to a local legend, the town was founded by certain ‘Wad’ or ‘Wład’, a short form for the Slavic name of Ladislaus (Polish: ‘Władisław’). The town was first mentioned as Wadowicze in St. Peter penny register in years 1325–1327. In 1327 it is also mentioned (under the same name) in a fief registry sent from prince John I Scholastyk of Oświęcim to Bohemian king John I, Count of Luxemburg. At this time it was a trading settlement belonging to the Dukes of Silesia of the Piast Dynasty, and according to some historians it was already a municipality. In 1430 a great fire destroyed the town. It was soon rebuilt and granted city rights, along with a city charter and a self-government, based on the then-popular Kulm law. The privileges, granted by Prince Kazimierz I of Oświęcim led to a period of fast reconstruction and growth.

The administrative division of the region in the times of regional division was complicated. Initially, between 1313/1317 and 1445, Wadowice belonged to the Silesian Duchy of Oświęcim and after 1445 to the Duchy of Zator. In 1482 Władysław I of Zator inherited only half of his father's lands and created a separate Duchy of Wadowice, which lasted until his death in 1493. The following year his brother and successor, Jan V of Zator abdicated. At the same time the land was subject to Bohemian overlordship, which lasted until the following year, when the Duchy was bought by the Kings of Poland and incorporated as a Silesian County. Finally, the County was incorporated into the Kraków Voivodeship in 1564.

*The ecological and historical heritage of the area as well as its status as the birthplace of Pope John Paul II led to fast growth of tourism. Currently more than 200,000 people visit Wadowice every year and this number is rising.*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Debno*










Dębno (also known as: Dębno Podhalańskie) is an old mountain village of about 700 in the district of Nowy Targ in the Malopolskie region.

*Dębno is world-famous for its spectacular medieval wooden church, one of the protected UNESCO World Heritage Sites.*

The church, dedicated to Archangel Michael, is first mentioned in chronicles from 1335 AD. The structure was built entirely from wood, without metal nails or fasteners.

*The architecture and proportions are a great example of a wooden gothic church, with some elements unique to the Podhale region. Interior walls are covered in gothic polychrome decoration from around 1500 AD, and decorated with paintings that date as early as 15th century.* The main altarpiece is an elaborate triptych from mid-16th century. The oldest piece in the church is a crucifix dated at around 1380, saved from the fire, and now seen hanging from the ceiling. (An even older piece, a late romanesque painting from 1280, had since been moved to the Museum of the Archdiocese of Kraków.)


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Zakopane*










*Situated in the south of Poland at the foot of the Tatra mountains (the most beautiful and the only alpine mountain range in the Carpathian Mountains.), Zakopane is the highest located town in Poland. *

*Zakopane is a town with some 28,000 inhabitants and is visited annually by some three million tourists.* 

The earliest documents mentioning Zakopane date to the 17th century, describing a glade named Zakopisko. In 1676 it was a village of 43 inhabitants. In 1824, together with a section of the Tatra Mountains, it was sold to the Homola family.

Zakopane's further history was connected with the development of the mining and metallurgy industries in the region — in the 19th century, it was the largest center for metallurgy in Galicia — and later with that of tourism. It grew greatly over the 19th century, as more and more people were attracted by its salubrious climate, and soon developed from a small village into a climatic health resort of 3,000 inhabitants (1889).

Rail service to Zakopane began on October 1, 1899.

It has been enchanting visitors with its unique atmosphere for over 100 years. *The town has long been regarded as the winter capital of Poland*, but it is also one of the most important tourist destinations of the country.

*Zakopane is the country's largest centre of winter sports.*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Zakopane*










*Krupowki street*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Zakopane*










*'Zakopane' style in architecture*

*The Zakopane Style developed as a unique phenomenon.* In a remote village at the foot of the Tatra mountains at the end of the 19th century, a handful of the Polish intelligentsia, together with Tatra Highlanders from the Zakopane region, created a distinctive Polish national art-form. The result was the Zakopane Style, which embraced all elements of design and architecture.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Tatra Mountains - winter*










*view from Swinica (2301 m) towards Slovakia*










*view towards Kasprowy Wierch (1987 metres)*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Tatra Mountains*










*Morskie Oko is the largest and one of the most beautiful of the Tatra lakes.*

It covers about 35 hectares in all, stretching some 860 metres in length, and 566 in breadth. The lake is entered through a small pass, and once inside, you are entirely surrounded by the mountains. It is very much as if you are in a huge crater, and hence the name, the eye of the sea.

*Route towards 'Morskie Oko' ('Eye of the Sea')*



















*'Morskie Oko' ('Eye of the Sea') - frozen during the winter*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kielce*










Kielce is a city in central Poland with 202,609 inhabitants (2006). It is also the capital city of the Świętokrzyskie Voivodeship (Holy Cross Voivodeship). The city is located in the middle of the Świętokrzyskie Mountains (Holy Cross Mountains), at the banks of Silnica river, in northern part of the historical Polish province of Lesser Poland. Once an important centre of limestone mining, Kielce is now a centre of trade and commerce.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kielce*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

nice pics Docent


----------



## marns (Oct 9, 2007)

*Nowy Sącz*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Paradise Cave*










Paradise Cave is a typical travertine cave originated in calcium carbonate. It differs among polish caves thanks to rich and well-maintained travertine formations. *It belongs the very few caves that are illuminated by an optical fibre and opened for tourists under guide's protection.*

The cave’s corridors were created in the Middle Devonian period in limestone that originated on the shallow sea floor ca. 360 millions years ago. Cave’s development consisted in few stages that took place mostly at the end of Tertiary and Quaternary period.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Checiny castle*










The Royal castle was built in XIII c. and some years later it became one of the main residences of the Polish king Wladyslaw Lokietek.

The castle was extended in the 15th century. It is split into two parts: the proper castle with two characteristic cylindrical stone towers and the lower castle.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Sandomierz*










Sandomierz is a city in south-eastern Poland with 25,714 inhabitants.

*Sandomierz is known for its Old Town, a major tourist attraction.*

*Sandomierz is one of the oldest and historically most significant cities in Poland.* Archeological finds around the city indicate that humans inhabited the area since neolithic times. The city came into existence in the early Middle Ages, taking advantage of an excellent location at the junction of Vistula and San rivers, and on the path of important trade routes. 

*The first known historical mention of the city comes from the early 12th century, when the chronicler Gallus Anonymus ranked it together with Kraków and Wrocław as one of the main cities of Poland.* In the testament of Bolesław Krzywousty, in which he divided Poland among his sons, Sandomierz was designated as a capital of one of the resulting principalities.

In the middle of the 14th century the city was burned again during a raid by the Lithuanians. It was rebuilt during the rule of king Casimir III of Poland. The layout of the city has survived practically unchanged since that time until the present day.

The following three hundred years, running until the middle of the 17th century, were quite prosperous for the city. The most important historical buildings were built during this period. This golden age came to an end in 1655 when Swedish forces captured the city in the course of the Deluge. After briefly holding out in the city, the withdrawing Swedes blew up the castle and caused heavy damage to other buildings. In the next 100 years the economy of Poland suffered a decline, which also affected the city. A great fire in 1757 and the First Partition of Poland in 1772, which placed Sandomierz in Austria, further reduced its status. As a result Sandomierz lost its role as an administrative capital. In 1918 it again became part of independent Poland.

No major industrial development took place in Sandomierz, thus preserving it as a charming, small city full of historical monuments among unspoiled landscape.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Jedrzejow- Cistercian monastery*










Jędrzejów was founded near the 12th century Cistercian monastery, which is known as the Blessed Wincenty Kadłubek Church.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wachock - Cisterian abbey*










Wachock was first mentioned in historical records from 1179. In the thirteenth century, a Cisterian abbey was founded there, and today its buildings form the most notable sight in the town. In 1454, Wąchock received its town rights.










Romanesque architecture in monastery


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Swietokrzyskie Mountains*










Świętokrzyskie Mountains (Holy Cross Mountains) are a mountain range in central Poland, in the vicinity of the city of Kielce. In most part the chain consists of a number of separate ranges, the highest of which is Łysogóry (lit. bald mountains). *The two highest peaks are Łysica at 612 meters (2008 ft) and Łysa Góra at 593 meters (1946 ft).*

*The Świętokrzyskie Mountains are one of the oldest mountain ranges in Europe.* They were formed during the Caledonian orogeny of the Silurian period and then rejuvenated in the Hercynian orogeny of the Upper Carboniferous period.

From the early Middle Ages the mountains were a place of extensive copper and iron mining. Later they were also a significant site of limestone and red sandstone extraction. At present, the center part of the mountains contains the Świętokrzyski National Park.

The name, Holy Cross Mountains, refers to a Christian relic from a nearby Benedictine monastery on Łysa Góra, said to be a small piece of wood from the Cross on which Jesus Christ was crucified.

*Lysica*










*Lysa Gora*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome as always photos from Poland  keep them coming


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Bartek Oak Tree*










*Bartek is an ancient oak tree in Poland.* It grows in Zagnańsk near Kielce in the Świętokrzyskie Mountains. 

*Its age is estimated at up to 1200 years* and it is one of the oldest trees in Poland. 

The 30-metre tall Bartek measures 13.5 metres in girth at its base. Its crown spreads about 40 metres.


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

DocentX said:


> You are welcome :cheers::cheers::cheers:
> 
> Poles fell lot's of sympathy towards balkan slavs


Glad to hear that, thou I have many Polish friends and I know that Poles are very close with Serbs specially:cheers: I have heard that in Kaszubia region Poles speak very close related language to Serbian.

Anyhow, you live in wonderful country full of amaizing towns like Warsaw, Wroclow, Gdansk, Krakow, Lublin.. :cheers:

Pozdrav


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Warsaw*










*The Old Town*










*Old Town from the air*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

republic_srpska said:


> Glad to hear that, thou I have many Polish friends and I know that Poles are very close with Serbs specially:cheers: I have heard that in Kaszubia region Poles speak very close related language to Serbian.
> 
> Anyhow, you live in wonderful country full of amaizing towns like Warsaw, Wroclow, Gdansk, Krakow, Lublin.. :cheers:
> 
> Pozdrav


Well - all I know is that Polish and Serbian sounds sometimes similar, although both languages are much more different then for example Polish, Czech, Slovak or Ukrainian.

And Kashubian - hmmm.... hard to say if it's more similar to Serbian then Polish.

Some info about Kashubian :

Kashubian or Cassubian (Kashubian: kaszëbsczi jãzëk, pòmòrsczi jãzëk, kaszëbskò-słowińskô mòwa; Polish: język kaszubski) is one of the Lechitic languages, a subgroup of the Slavic languages.

Kashubian is assumed to have evolved from the language spoken by some tribes of Pomeranians called Kashubians, in the region of Pomerania, on the southern coast of the Baltic Sea between the Vistula and Oder rivers.

*It is closely related to Slovincian, and both of them are dialects of Pomeranian. Until recently many linguists considered it a dialect of Polish.*

*Similarly to Polish, Kashubian includes numerous loanwords from Low German, such as kùńszt (art), and some from German. Other sources of loanwords include the Baltic languages, Russian and Polish.*

The first printed documents in Kashubian date from the end of the 16th century. The modern orthography was first proposed in 1879.

*In the 2002 census, 53,000 people in Poland declared that they mainly use Kashubian at home. All Kashubian speakers are also fluent in Polish.* A number of schools in Poland teach in Kashubian as a lecture language. It is used as an official alternative language for local administration purposes in Sierakowice, Pomeranian Voivodeship and in parts of the Pomeranian Voivodeship. Kashubian is also spoken by Kashubians living in Canada.

*Since 2005 Kashubian has enjoyed legal protection in Poland as an official regional language.* It is the only tongue in Poland with this status. It was granted to it by the act of Polish Parliament from January 6, 2005.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Warsaw*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Warsaw*










*Krakowskie Przedmiescie street - one of the most beautiful in Warsaw*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Warsaw*










*Nowy Swiat ('New World') street*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Warsaw*










*Lazienki Park - Palace on the Island*










*Ujazdowski castle*


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

Wonderful Warsaw!!!:cheers:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

DocentX- Warszawa is fantastic. They're calling it the new Berlin because of the emerging art scene there. I've always wondered why so many Poles consider it an ugly city? Sad. 
When are they rebuilding the Saski Palace?


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

rychlik said:


> DocentX- Warszawa is fantastic. They're calling it the new Berlin because of the emerging art scene there. I've always wondered why so many Poles consider it an ugly city? Sad.
> When are they rebuilding the Saski Palace?


It's typical that people from other cities don't like their capital 

Saski Palace - hmmm - hard to say, but personaly I do not believe that they will start the reconstruction before 2012. 

But even without the palace the square looks very nice :cheers:

*Warsaw*










*Tomb of the Unknown Soldier*

Tomb of the Unknown Soldier (Polish: Grób Nieznanego Żołnierza) is a monument in Warsaw, Poland, dedicated to the unknown soldiers who have given their lives for Poland. It is one of many such national tombs of unknowns that were erected after World War I.

In 1923, a group of unknown Varsovians placed, before Warsaw's Saxon Palace and the adjacent Saxon Garden, a stone tablet commemorating all the unknown Polish soldiers who had fallen in World War I and the subsequent Polish-Soviet War. This initiative was taken up by several Warsaw newspapers and by General Władysław Sikorski. On April 4, 1925, the Polish Ministry of War selected a battlefield from which the ashes of an unknown soldier would be brought to Warsaw. Of some 40 battles, that for Lwów was chosen. In October 1925, at Lwów's Łyczakowski Cemetery, three coffins were exhumed: those of an unknown sergeant, corporal and private. The coffin that was to be transported to Warsaw was chosen by Jadwiga Zarugiewiczowa, mother of a soldier who had fallen at Zadwórze and whose body had never been found.

On November 2, 1925, the coffin was brought to Warsaw's St. John's Cathedral, where a Mass was held. Afterward eight recipients of the order of Virtuti Militari bore the coffin to its final resting place beneath the colonnade joining the two wings of the Saxon Palace. The coffin was buried along with 14 urns containing soil from as many battlegrounds, a Virtuti Militari medal, and an erection act. Since then, except under German occupation in World War II, an honor guard has continuously been held before the Tomb.

The Tomb was designed by the famous Polish sculptor, Stanisław Kazimierz Ostrowski. It was located within the arcade that linked the two symmetric wings of the Saxon Palace, then the seat of the Polish Ministry of War. The central tablet was ringed by 5 eternal flames and 4 stone tablets bearing the names and dates of battles in which Polish soldiers had fought during World War I and the Polish-Soviet War. Behind the Tomb were two steel gratings bearing emblems of the two highest Polish military medals—the Virtuti Militari and the Krzyż Walecznych (Cross of Valor).

During the Polish Defensive War of 1939 the building was lightly damaged by German aerial bombing, but it was quickly rebuilt and seized by the German authorities. After the Warsaw Uprising in December 1944 the palace was completely demolished by the Wehrmacht. Only part of the central colonnade, sheltering the Tomb, was preserved.

After the war in late 1945 the reconstruction started. Only the small part of the palace containing the Tomb itself was restored by Henryk Grunwald. On May 8, 1946 it was opened to the public. Soil from 24 additional battlegrounds was added to the urns as well as more tables with names of the battles in which Poles fought in World War II. However, the communist authorities erased all the traces of the Polish-Bolshevik War of 1920 and only a small part of the battles of the Polish Army in the West was included. This was corrected in 1990 after Poland regained its political autonomy. There are also plans to rebuild the Saxon Palace, but as of 2009 it is unknown when and if these plans will be realized.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Warsaw*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Warsaw*










*Mermaid*

The mermaid, or syrenka, is the symbol of Warsaw. Images of a mermaid have been used on the crest of Warsaw as its symbol since the middle of the 14th century.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Warsaw*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Warsaw*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Warsaw*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kampinoski National Park*










Kampinos National Park (Polish: Kampinoski Park Narodowy) is a National Park in east-central Poland, in Masovian Voivodeship, on the north-west outskirts of Warsaw.

The park was created in 1959, covering a total area of 407 square kilometres (157 sq mi). It covers the ancient Kampinos Forest (Puszcza Kampinoska), and in January 2000 the area was added to UNESCO’s list of biosphere reserves.

Kampinoski National Park is located at the biggest river junction in Poland - here valleys of Vistula, Bug, Narew, Wkra and Bzura meet together. There are no lakes, the biggest river of the Park is the Łasica, a tributary to the Bzura, which acts as a water canal.

Park’s flora is rich with around 1245 species of plants, of which 69 are protected. Park’s landscape is a mix of sand dunes and swamp lands with pine trees growing on sand and meadows on swamps.

Tourists are welcome on Park’s walking, cycling and skiing trails. One can also rent a horse and ride on trails whose total length is around 360 kilometers. Cycling enthusiasts may take advantage of the 200 km Kampinos Cycling Trail.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Modlin Fortress*










Modlin Fortress (Polish Twierdza Modlin) is one of the biggest 19th century fortresses in Poland. It is located near the village of Modlin on the Bugonarew river, some 50 kilometres north of Warsaw. 

Strategic importance of the area limited by the Vistula, Bug, Wkra and Narew was known to various armies throughout the ages. However, it was not until 1656 that a permanent fortified position was built there by the Swedish armies during The Deluge. The so-called Bugskansen was a star-shaped fortified military camp, located probably close to the confluence of the Bugo-Narew and the Vistula, at the so-called Swedish Island[1]. The camp was also guarding a wooden bridge over the Vistula prior to the battle of Zakroczym and served as the main supply depot of the Swedish army during the battle of Warsaw of July of 1656. After the Swedish defeat the fort was demolished in 1660 and the area remained unfortified for roughly 150 years.

After the Partitions of Poland the area was incorporated into the Russian Empire. Shortly afterwards Jan Pieter van Suchtelen, a Dutch military engineer in Russian service prepared a construction plan for a mighty fortress in the area, named after the nearby town of Zakroczym. The fort was to be a bastion fortress, located approximately 1.5 km from the rivers and with several forts guarding the area from the west. However, the project was never accomplished as in 1806 the area became part of the Duchy of Warsaw, a rump Polish state created by and allied to Napoleon Bonaparte.

From the very beginning of French presence in Poland, Bonaparte's engineers started to fortify the border with Russia, expecting either a Russian offensive towards western Europe - or a future offensive of the French armies towards Petersburg and Moscow. In December 1806, while in Poznań, Napoleon ordered a fort to be built on two islands located at the confluence of the Bugo-Narew and the Vistula. The fortification was to be temporary and was to become primarily a supply depot and a huge granary, serving as a supply centre for the forces operating in Poland or Russia. The construction started almost immediately, although Chief Engineer of the French forces Gen. François de Chasseloup-Laubat decided to build the fortress on the northern bank of the river rather than on the islands. The work started in early 1807, yet went on very slowly. It was not until the following year that the pace was speeded up and in 1809 the first casemates and walls were ready. It was there that the core of the Polish Army was stationed after the battle of Raszyn against the invading forces of Austria. Soon afterwards the outer rim of defences on the right bank of the Vistula was ready. It ran more or less along the inner line of modern fortifications. It consisted of a semi-circular earthwork reinforced with wooden stockade and five bastions. In addition, the area was guarded by two fortified bridgeheads, one in Kazuń on the left bank of the Vistula and the other next to Nowy Dwór Mazowiecki.

In 1810 the very concept of the fort was changed and Napoleon decided to turn Modlin into a pivotal fortress in his line of fortifications and expand it significantly by adding an outer rim of defences. General de Chasseloup-Laubat was replaced with a famous French engineer Jean Mallet de Granville (later a naturalized Pole under the name of Jan Malletski), aided by Gen. François Haxo. It is not certain whether the authors of the expansion were the two to supervise its construction, or Napoleon himself. The works continued on a very fast pace as Napoleon was planning his campaign in Russia and envisioned Modlin to become the main fortress behind his lines. By September 1811 more than 19,000 people were taking part in the works. Because of that the authorities of the Duchy of Warsaw were considering to grant Modlin with a city charter, which however did not succeed. Although the following year, shortly before the outbreak of the Franco-Russian War, the number of workers exceeded 20 thousands, the fortress was never fully completed.

The French plans included a fortified area composed of three, semi-independent fortifications. The main line of defences was located on the right bank of Vistula and Narew, and was composed of a polygonal fortification with 4 bastions and 3 linking ravelins (one facing the Utrata river, one facing the village of Modlin and one in the centre). The ravelins were between 800 and 1000 metres away from the main line of fortifcations, in order to reinforce the defences against new models of heavy artillery. The second part of the fortress was the Kazuń bridgehead on the left bank of the Vistula, composed of a single ravelin. The third was a redoubt located between Vistula and Narew and the fourth was an artillery nest located on the Swedish Island. Among the engineers to supervise the construction were also Gen. Ignacy Prądzyński, Gen. Prevo-Vernois and Lt. Col. Filip Mięciszewski. After the defeat of the Grande Armée at Moscow, the fortress was taken over by the forces of the Duchy of Warsaw. On February 5, 1813 the Russian army of 36,000 soldiers arrived to the fortress and laid siege to it. The Polish forces under Dutch general Herman Willem Daendels defended the fortress until December 1, 1813. It was the last of the French fortresses along the Vistula to capitulate.

After the First World War Modlin became part of Poland and was modernised with modern bunkers, anti-tank and anti-aircraft equipment. Its main purpose was to provide cover for Warsaw from enemy attacks from the North. The fortress also housed several military barracks and military colleges for NCOs.

Modlin fortress was the place of Battle of Modlin during the Invasion of Poland. It was one of the last Polish units to capitulate.


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

DocentX said:


> Well - all I know is that Polish and Serbian sounds sometimes similar, although both languages are much more different then for example Polish, Czech, Slovak or Ukrainian.
> 
> And Kashubian - hmmm.... hard to say if it's more similar to Serbian then Polish.


Well I really dunno... I have just heard that by one Polish friend of mine, whose mother is Kashubian speaker. Anyhow... we've similiar languages, but of course not able to understand each others


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Konstancin-Jeziorna*










Konstancin-Jeziorna is a town with 16,435 inhabitants (2004). It is located about 20 km south of downtown Warsaw and is a part of the metropolitan area of that city.

The town, a 19th century health spa, sits on the administrative border of the capital city, Warsaw. The town has an interesting collection of historic villas and new built mansions, a shopping center in a restored 19th century mill and is the home of the American School of Warsaw.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Podkowa Lesna*










Podkowa Leśna (literal meaning - "forest horseshoe") is a town in Warsaw metro area. Population - ca. 3500. Founded in 1911.

The forests surround the city from three sides (eastern, southern and northern).


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Plock*










Płock is a city in central Poland, on the Vistula river, with 131,011 inhabitants. It is located in the Masovian Voivodeship.

Its 12th century beautiful cathedral contains the tombs of Władysław I Herman (died 1102) and Bolesław III Wrymouth (died 1138) - kings of Poland. They are buried in the Masovian Blessed Virgin Mary Cathedral in Płock. Płock was the capital city of Poland during their reign (1079-1138). It was also a seat of several of the Dukes of Masovia and one of the capitals of that state.

The main industry is oil refining. The country's largest oil refinery, (Plock refinery) and parent company, PKN Orlen is located there; it is served by a large pipeline leading from Russia to Germany.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Plock*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Plock*

*The Old Town square*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Plock*










*PKN Orlen*

PKN Orlen is a major European oil refiner, and petrol retailer.

*PKN Orlen is Poland's and Central Europe's largest company* with major operations in Poland, Czech Republic, Germany, and the Baltic States. 

In 2009, it was ranked in the Fortune Global 500 as the world's 31st largest oil company and the world's 249th largest company at all.

PKN's Orlen headquarter is in Plock.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Pultusk*










Pułtusk is a town in Poland by the river Narew, 70 km north of Warsaw. It is located in the Masovian Voivodship and has about 19,000 inhabitants.

The town has existed since at least the 10th century. In the Middle Ages it was one of the most important castles defending northern Masovia against the attacks of Prussians and Lithuanians. According to a legend, the town initially was known as Tusk. After a flood destroyed half of the city it was renamed to Pułtusk (Pół- or puł- being a Polish prefix for a half). However, scientists assume that the town got its name after a small river named Pełta.

In 1440 an academy was founded in the town, one of the most influential schools of higher education in Poland. Among its professors were Jakub Wujek, Richard Singleton, Marcin Łaszcz, and Piotr Skarga.

Around 1405 the Mayor House, today known as Dom Polonii, was constructed. In 1449 the Gothic church was added to the city's facilities. In the 16th century the castle was rebuilt by many famous Italian architects, including Giovanni Babtista of Venice and Bartolommeo Berrecci, and Giovanni Cini of Siena.

In 1566 one of the first public theatres in Poland was opened. In the 16th century the town was visited by many notable persons, such as Jan Kochanowski, King Sigismund III, and Maciej Kazimierz Sarbiewski. In 1530 the first printing house in Masovia was opened there.
The 1703 battle.

In April 21, 1703 during the Great Northern War, a decisive battle was fought in Pułtusk where the Swedish army under Charles XII defeated and captured a large part of the Saxon army under Graf von Steinau. Although the town and the castle were conquered by Polish forces under Marshal Wincenty Gosiewski, they were recaptured by the Swedish forces who looted and destroyed it.

Yet another Battle of Pułtusk was fought on December 26, 1806, between forces of Imperial Russia and Imperial France. The battle became so famous that its name is inscribed on the Arc de Triomphe in Paris. After the fall of Warsaw in 1809 Pułtusk became the temporary capital of the Duchy of Warsaw. After the fall of Napoléon Bonaparte the town was annexed by Russia.

The town was also a battleground in the Polish-Soviet War of 1920, at the eve of the Battle of Warsaw.

Currently Pułtusk is one of the most picturesque towns of Masovia. Located at the Narew river, it is one of the most popular weekend places for inhabitants of Warsaw.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Pultusk*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Czerwinsk*










Czerwińsk nad Wisłą in east-central Poland. It lies on the Vistula (Wisła) river, approximately 29 kilometres (18 mi) south of Płońsk and 52 km (32 mi) west of Warsaw. The village has a population of 1,200.

Home to a large mediaeval monastery, the village was a major centre of culture and commerce in the Middle Ages. Formally a part of Masovia, it was incorporated into Poland in 1526.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Brochow*










The 16th century basilica in Brochów is a place where Fryderyk Chopin was baptised and his parents wed.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Swidermajer architectural style*










*Świdermajer is a distinct Polish architectural style developed in late 19th and early 20th century in Masovia along the railroad linking Warsaw with Otwock. *The style was applied almost exclusively to wooden villas of the middle classes. Developed by Michał Elwiro Andriolli, the style combined traditional elements of local wooden architecture with the Swiss style popular after the world fair in Vienna of 1873 (wide roofs), Russian traditional houses of the common people (wooden porches with windows) and some elements of the decorative art from the Podhale region.

The name Świdermajer was a play on the words "Biedermeier" and "Świder", the latter being the name of both a river along which a number of villas were built and a village between Warsaw and Otwock considered the 'Świdermajer capital'. As local neologism, the word was popularized by Konstanty Ildefons Gałczyński in an epigram called "Wycieczka do Świdra".


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^

nice architecture kay:


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Otwock Wielki*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Ilza*










Iłża is a small town in Masovian Voivodeship, Poland. Attractions: - remains of the castle built in 1340 by bishop Jan Grot


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Szydlowiec*










Szydłowiec is a town in Mazovian Voivodeship with 15,243 inhabitants.

From the 12th century the environs of Szydłowiec belonged to the powerful knightly family of Odrowąż. In the 13th century the site of the present castle was occupied by a stronghold on an artificial island with wood and earth defences and by a village called Szydłowiec. 

The present town came into being in the early 15th century and together with the neighbourigh estate was the property of the Szydłowiecki and Radziwiłł families until the 19th century. 

The town flourished in the 16th and the first half of 17th centuries. It was then an important centre of trade and crafts, mainry stone-masonry based on the exploatition of the local sandstone which was easy to work. This stone was used to carve architectural sculptural elements and to make tools for agriculture. It was also a building material for the local Saint Sigsmunt Church, Castle in Szydłowiec and the Town hall in Szydłowiec; moreover, it was sent to Kielce, Cracow and Warsaw. Among the goods traded in vere agricurtular products. 

The period of wars 1648-1717 and numerous epidemics and fires brought abought a decline of Szydłowiec,which persisted for centuries, its state being yet aggravated after the partitions of Poland. The town owes this present cheracter to transformations in urban design and architecture which took place in the second half of the 19th century and in the 20th century.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Ostroleka*










Ostrołęka is a town in northeastern Poland on the Narew river, about 120 km (75 miles) northeast of Warsaw, with a population of 53,982 (2008) and an area of 29 km2 (11 sq. mls). 



















Narew river near Ostroleka


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Siedlce*










Siedlce is a town in eastern Poland with 77,092 inhabitants 

The town was most probably founded some time before 15th century and was first mentioned under the name of Siedlecz in a document of 1448. In 1503 Daniel Siedlecki erected a new village of the same name nearby and a church in the middle. In 1547 the town, created out of a merger of the two villages, was granted Magdeburg rights by King Sigismund the Old. Until 1807, when it was confiscated by the Russian authorities, it remained a private property of several notable magnate families, among them Czartoryski and Ogiński.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Zyrardow*










Żyrardów is a town in central Poland with 41,400 inhabitants (2006). It is situated in the Masovian Voivodship 45 km West of Warsaw.

Founded by the Łubienski brothers as a textile factory in 1833. One of directors of the factory was French inventor Philippe de Girard (from Lourmarin). The town developed during the 19th century into a significant textile mill city in Poland. In honour of Girard, Ruda Guzowska was renamed to Żyrardów, a toponym derived of the polonised spelling of Girard's name. 

Most of Żyrardów's monuments are placed in manufacturing's settlement which is from 19th and 20th's century beginning. *It's widely believed that Żyrardów's settlement is single saved in Europe as a whole urbanist complex from 19th c. industrial town.*




























Old factories are being transformed into lofts


----------



## wloclawianin (Apr 9, 2008)

*WLOCLAWEK*









*The central square of the city - Liberty Square*








_(Source: http://www.digart.pl/zoom/876989/Plac_Wolnosci.html)_

*The neo-gothic cathedral in the fourteenth century, under cover of night*








_(Source: http://www.digart.pl/zoom/1325917/katedra.html)_


----------



## wloclawianin (Apr 9, 2008)

*WLOCLAWEK*









*Leading urban promenade in Wloclawek (street May 3)*








_(Source: http://www.digart.pl/zoom/1573658/oczekiwanie.html)_

*Bridge and the cathedral seen from the right bank of the Vistula*








_(Source: http://mizarek.deviantart.com/art/Bridge-14896610)_


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Guzow palace*










Andrzej Ogiński has built in Guzów magnificent, brick manor house. In the second half of the 19th century, on the order of Feliks Sobański an architect Władysław Hirschel has rebuilt the manor house to a palace, modeling it on the French Loire Valley castles. Then, next to the palace was created a landscape garden designed by Walerian Kronenberg and Franciszek Szanior.

During the First World War the palace was used like a hospital next to the front-line and it was destroyed together with a landscape garden. During interwar period they were renovated but soon since Second World War whole palace decoration and furnishings have been plundered. In 1944 the palace became a national heritage. After the war it was used as flats for the employees of the sugar factory. In 1992 family of Sobański got back the palace complex.

The palace after many years of ruins still in a bad condition, like also the garden witch is overgrew by thickets. The old palace chapel(nowadays S.Felix de Valois church) is the only renewed part with the small part of the enrolled garden.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Radom*










Radom is a city in central Poland with 227,309 inhabitants. It is located on the Mleczna River in the Masovian Voivodeship 100 km south of Poland's capital, Warsaw.

Radom was founded in 1340, and it belonged to the Sandomierz Voivodeship (part of Little Poland) of the Kingdom of Poland, later Polish-Lithuanian Commonwealth. During the partitions of Poland it was held successively by Austria and Russia in the 19th century before returning to Poland after World War I in 1918. The main industries include leather, glass, and chemicals.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Malbork castle*










The Castle in Malbork (German: Die Marienburg, Polish: Zamek w Malborku) was built in Prussia by the Teutonic Order as an Ordensburg. The Order named it Marienburg, literally "Mary's Castle". 

*The castle is a classic example of a medieval fortress, and is the world’s largest brick gothic castle (some say it is the world's largest castle). UNESCO listed the castle and its museum as World Heritage Sites in December 1997 as Castle of the Teutonic Order in Malbork.* 

*The castle was founded in 1274 by the Teutonic Order* during their government of Prussia and is located on the Southeastern bank of the river Nogat. It was named Marienburg after the Virgin Mary, patron saint of the Order.

The Order had been based in Acre, but when this last stronghold of the Crusades fell, the Order had to move its headquarters to Venice. In 1309, in the wake of both the papal persecution of the Knights Templar as well as the Teutonic takeover of Danzig, the Order under Siegfried von Feuchtwangen moved its headquarters into the Prussian part of their monastic state. They chose the Marienburg, conveniently located on the Nogat, in the Vistula Delta, which allows access by ship.

*The castle was expanded several time to host the growing number of Knights, and became the largest fortified Gothic building in Europe*, featuring several sections and walls. It consists of three separate sections - the High, Middle and Lower Castles, separated by multiple dry moats and towers. *The castle once housed approximately 3,000 "brothers in arms", and the outermost castle walls enclose 52 acres (210,000 m²), four times larger than the enclosed space of Windsor Castle.*

The favourable position of the castle on the river Nogat and its relatively flat surrounding allowed for easy access by barges and trading ships, from the Vistula and the Baltic Sea. During their governance, the Teutonic Knights collected river tolls on passing ships, as did other castles along the rivers, imposing a monopoly on the trade of amber. When the city became a member of the Hanseatic League, many Hanseatic meetings were held at Marienburg castle.

*In the summer of 1410, the castle was besieged following defeat by the armies of Władysław II Jagiełło at the Battle of Grunwald, but Heinrich von Plauen successfully led the defense in the Siege of Marienburg (1410)*, during which the city itself was razed.

In 1456, during the Thirteen Years' War, the Order—deserted and opposed for establishing taxes to pay high ransoms for prisoners taken by the Polish king—could not pay its mercenaries. Hochmeister Ludwig von Erlichshausen moved the seat of the Order to Königsberg, and gave the castle to the Bohemian mercenaries as payment. *The mercenaries left, after selling the castle to Polish King Casimir IV Jagiellon, who thus acquired what he and his predecessor could not conquer. He entered the castle triumphantly in 1457.*

Under mayor Bartholomäus Blume, the city itself resisted the Polish onslaught for three more years, until the Poles captured and hanged Blume in 1460. *Castle and town became part of Royal Prussia in 1466, and served as one of the several Polish royal residences.* During the Thirty Years' War, in 1626 and 1629, Swedes occupied the castle, and again from 1656 to 1660 in The Deluge (Polish history) during the Northern Wars.

*After the First Partition of Poland in 1772 the town became part of the Kingdom of Prussia province of West Prussia. At that time the rather neglected castle was used as poorhouse and barracks for the Prussian Army.* In 1794 David Gilly, a Prussian architect and head of the Oberbaudepartement, was ordered to make a structural survey of the castle, to decide about its future use or even its complete demolition. Gilly's son, Friedrich Gilly, produced several engravings of the castle and its architecture, which he exhibited in Berlin and had published by Friedrich Frick from 1799 to 1803. These engravings led to a "rediscovery" of the castle and the history of the Teutonic Knights by the Prussian public.

Johann Dominicus Fiorillo published a recension of the engravings on 12 February 1803. Fiorillo said he hoped the engravings would encourage public interest, and Max von Schenkendorf critizised the defacement of the castle. Throughout the Napoleonic period the castle was used as a hospital and arsenal, but after Prussia was liberated again, it became a symbol of Prussian history and national consciousness. Reconstruction began after 1816 on the initiative of Theodor von Schön, Oberpräsident of West Prussia, and lasted with varying intensity until World War II started.

With the rise of Adolf Hitler to power in the early 1930's the Nazis began using the site for annual pilgramages by both the Hitler Youth and the League of German Girls. It was the Teutonic Castle at Marienburg, Malbork that served as the blue print for the Order Castles of the Third Reich.

World War II combat in 1945 destroyed more than half of the castle. At the conclusion of World War II, the castle, together with the surrounding city, became part of Poland. *It has since been mostly rebuilt, with restoration ongoing since 1962.* However, the main cathedral in the castle, fully restored just before the war, remains in ruins.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Malbork castle*










*Some of the castle interiors*









































































Armour of the Polish King Zygmunt August presented in Malbork


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kwidzyn castle*










Formerly a Prussian stronghold, Kwidzyn was conquered by the Order of Teutonic Knights and conferred town rights in 1233. From 1285 to 1587 Marienwerde (Virgin Mary's Island), as the Teutons had originally called the settlement, was a seat of the Bishops of the Pomesania Diocese.

Today, the Pomesanian Chapter's castle and the cathedral erected in the 14th and 15th centuries are the most precious historic and architectural treasures of Kwidzyn.
The impressive castle with its tall corner towers was part of the town's defensive system. The main tower, which still dominates the castle's skyline, served as the cathedral's belfry.

But surprisingly it is the sanitary tower, known as 'dansker", that distinguishes the Kwidzyn castle from all other Gothic castles built by the Teutons. The tower was added to the castle in 1384. It is situated 50 meters away from the west wing, and is accessible through a gallery spanning five tall arches.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Gniew castle*










The Gniew castle was the most powerful fortress of the Teutonic Order on the left bank of the Visula. Built at the turn of the 13th and 14th century, it was home to Commanders of the Order, and in the times when the town belonged to Poland, it housed the offices of local administrators.

Since 1992, the castle has been used as a venue for spectacles, historical shows and chivalric tournaments. Today it is recognised as one of the major centres for promoting and maintaining the medieval tradition and heritage in Poland.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Bytów castle*










The castle in Bytów was built by the Teutonic Knights in 1398-1405. The major construction works were supervised by Nicolaus Fellensteyn, a master builder of the Order. The construction of the castle fell to the period when Jacob von Reinach was the procurator of Bytów and Konrad von Jungingen was the Order's Grand Master. The castle was located on a hill, towering above the town, which guaranteed excellent natural defence. 

The castle, very modern for those days, was a seat of the local administration officials, a border fort and a stopover for knights arriving from western Europe to Malbork. The seat of the Bytów procurator, the castle, most probably housed from a few to more than a dozen knights accompanied by their pages and lansquenets. The complete crew of the castle could count a few dozens. 

During the Thirteen Years' War (1454-1466) Bytów Castle was ceded by the townspeople of Gdańsk to the Polish King, Kazimierz Jagiellończyk. In 1454 it was granted by the King to the Duke of Pomerania, Eric II, whose family, the Gryfits, ruled the castle and the lands of Bytów until the death of the last member of the dynasty, Bogusław XIV.

The castle, enlarged by the Gryfit dukes in the second half of the 16th century, became a seat of the local administration officials in the early 17th century and a summer residence of Pomeranian dukes. Around 1560 the castle court was redone and the construction of a new wing, known as the Ducal House, was undertaken. Once it had been completed, an identical, although smaller building was constructed adjacent to the curtain walls. This one was named the Ducal Chancery. Both exquisite buildings with imposing stairway towers turned the fortress into a Renaissance residence.

In 1637-1657 the castle and the land of Bytów were administered by Polish officials. Badly damaged by Swedish troops in 1656, the castle and the lands of Lębork and Bytów were ceded, by the power of the Welawa-Bydgoszcz treaty, to Frederic Wilhelm I, Elector of Brandenburg. When the Brandenburgians arrived, they found the castle and the town, as well as many of the nearby villages damaged and looted by the Swedes in 1656. 

The castle, which had also lost its earlier functions, was then used to house a court of justice and a treasury office. Some if the castle buildings were converted into apartments, some changed into storehouses and workshops.

After the IIWW the castle was turned in a museum and a hotel.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Człuchów castle*










By the beginning of the 13th century Człuchów was a Slavic settlement under the overlordship of the Kingdom of Poland located at the intersection of two trade routes. 

In 1312 the Teutonic Knights purchased the settlement for 250 silver marks from Nicholas of Poniec, a son of the voivod of Kalisz. The Order began constructing a fortress known as Schlochau on a hill east of the settlement; the fortress, the Order's second-largest after Marienburg, was completed in 1367. 

By 1323 it was used as a komturei (bailiwick) by the crusaders and consisted of three support buildings and the main castle. The fortress was so well-developed that Grand Master Heinrich von Dusemer granted the town Kulm law in 1348. After the defeat of the Order in the Thirteen Years' War, the town was transferred to Poland in the Second Peace of Thorn (1466).


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Tczew*










Tczew is a town on the Vistula River in Eastern Pomerania, Kociewie, northern Poland with 60,128 inhabitants (1 January 2005). It is an important railway junction with a classification yard dating to the Prussian Eastern Railway (German: Preußische Ostbahn). The city is known for its attractive old town and the Vistula Bridge, or Bridge of Tczew.

Tczew was first mentioned as Trsow in a privilege of the Knights Hospitaller in 1198. By 1252 the settlement was known by the names Tczew and Dirschau, and in 1258 Tczew hosted the first city council in Poland. It received Lübeck rights from Duke Sambor II in 1260. Tczew was captured by Heinrich von Plötzke of the Teutonic Knights in 1308, but was rebuilt from 1364–1384 and granted Kulm law. After the Second Peace of Thorn (1466), Tczew was transferred from the Teutonic Order to the newly-created Polish province of Royal Prussia.

During the Protestant Reformation most of Tczew's inhabitants converted to Lutheranism. In 1577 the town was burnt to the ground by troops of King Stefan Batory of Poland after they defeated a rebellion by Gdańsk. 

The town was annexed from the Polish-Lithuanian Commonwealth by the Kingdom of Prussia during the Partitions of Poland. It was occupied by Polish troops of General Jan Henryk Dąbrowski in 1807 during the Napoleonic Wars, but became Prussian again in 1815. It became part of the German Empire in 1871.

Tczew grew rapidly during the 19th century after the opening of the Prussian Eastern Railway line connecting Berlin and Königsberg, with the Vistula bridge near Dirschau being an important part. The Prussian census of 1905 counted 15,144 Polish or Kashubian-speaking citizens and 25,466 German-speaking citizens in the town.

After World War I Treaty of Versailles, Tczew became part of the Second Polish Republic when troops of General Józef Haller entered the town on January 30, 1920. During the Interwar period, Tczew was famous for its maritime academy (later moved to Gdynia).

According to the city's website, Tczew was the location of the start of World War II when German bombers attacked Polish sapper installations to prevent the bridge from been blown up at 04:34 on 1 September 1939 (the shelling of Westerplatte commenced at 04:45). The town was occupied by Nazi Germany during the war and liberated in 1945.



















*Bridge in Tczew*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Szymbark*










*Upside-down house*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kashubian landscapes*










Kashubia is one of the most beautiful and atractive tourist region of Poland because there are many forests, lakes, meadows. 

Kashubia is actually known as “the land of a thousand lakes”. There is a lot of fresh and clean air here , as well as charming valleys and peace, silence. Kaszuby are often called ” Kaszubian Switzerland”


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kashubian landscapes*


----------



## polskadan (Sep 24, 2006)

This is the region I am originally from and yes it is beautiful  I believe the first picture of Kaszuby is taken from the tower near Szymbark, the tallest point (highest altitude) in Northern Poland is at this point. And the following picture looks like it is part of one of the largest lakes in the Kaszubian region called, Ostrzyce :cheers: Good memories there :cheers:


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Vistula Split (Vistula Peninsula)*










The Vistula Spit (Polish: Mierzeja Wiślana; Russian: Балтийская коса; German: Frische Nehrung) is a spit, or peninsular stretch of land, which cuts the Vistula Lagoon off from Gdańsk Bay (Danziger Bucht) in the Baltic Sea. The border between Poland and Kaliningrad Oblast, an exclave of Russia, runs across it, splitting it politically in halves. The westernmost point of Russia is located on the Vistula Spit. *The Polish part contains a number of tourist resorts, incorporated administratively as the town of Krynica Morska.*

Until the 13th century, the spit had navigable straits in the middle, which allowed the city of Elbląg (Elbing), part of the monastic State of the Teutonic Knights, direct access to the Baltic Sea. The natural closing of the straits in the late 13th century reduced Elbing's status as an important trading seaport. Thus, and by the Teutonic takeover of Danzig (Gdańsk) and Polish Pomerania in 1308, the importance of Gdańsk (Danzig) grew.

Nowadays, Poland is considering the idea of digging a channel through its part of the spit, in order to regain direct access to the Baltic, rather than by the only natural, yet Russian-controlled port at Baltiysk (Pillau/Piława).


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Krynica Morska*










Krynica Morska is a town and coextensive municipality (gmina) on the Vistula Spit in northern Poland with 1,364 inhabitants (2006).

*Krynica Morska is the main tourist destination on the Vistula Spit.* The administrative area of the town extends along most of the Polish part of the spit, up to the Russian border, also including a number of other localities such as Przebrno and Piaski (the latter being about 4 km from the border, which is not crossable at present).

It has the smallest population of any urban gmina in Poland. Because of the inclusion of mainly rural areas of the spit within its boundaries, it has the lowest population density of any town (miasto) in Poland, with 11.74 persons/km².


----------



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

After seeing this place I now wanna live in an upside down house too!










DocentX said:


> *Upside-down house*


----------



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

I remember once seeing a picture of this particular castle 12 years ago but what I couldn't remember is which country it was from so thank-you for posting photos of it. :cheers:


DocentX said:


> *Kwidzyn castle*


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Johnny Blade said:


> After seeing this place I now wanna live in an upside down house too!


Interesting house and I want to live in one too. :lol:


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks DocentX. I have been dreaming of the perfect Baltic vacation. Krynica Morska looks close to perfect. Did you stay there and could you recommend any hotels/guest houses and is the water warm and clean? 

I used to go to Swinoujscie when I visited Poland as a little boy and remember how much fun it was, but can't remember if the water was nice.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

Urbanista1 said:


> Thanks DocentX. I have been dreaming of the perfect Baltic vacation. Krynica Morska looks close to perfect. Did you stay there and could you recommend any hotels/guest houses and is the water warm and clean?
> 
> I used to go to Swinoujscie when I visited Poland as a little boy and remember how much fun it was, but can't remember if the water was nice.


I've been to many places on Polish Baltic coast, but never in Krynica Morska. There are many nice towns - I would recommend Hel Penisula (Jurata, Jastarnia, Chalupy, Hel). Apart from that definately Łeba, Ustka or small but lovely Jarosławiec. I've never been to Międzyzdroje, but seems to be a nice destination as well. And of course let's don't forget about Sopot - perfect town to spend some summer days. :cheers:

I've only mentioned a few places - there are more - don't know all of them


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Żuławy*










*Zulawy (fens, plural from "żuława") is the alluvial delta area of Vistula, in large part reclaimed artificially by means of *****, pumps, channels (over 17000 km of total length) and extensive drainage system.* 

It is a forestless agricultural plain of ca 1000 square km, which falls from a base situated near Biala Gora where Vistula branches, from a height of just over 10 m., a.s.l. *to -1.8 m. b.s.l., in the north and particularly north-east, forming a depression (28% of the area).*

Farming features wheat, oats, colza, corn, white beets, cabbage and stockbreeding. Zulawy is traditionally divided according to the historical ownership into Zulawy Gdanskie - the western part, from Gdansk to Vistula, Zulawy Malborskie or Zulawy Wielkie (Greater Zulawy) between Vistula and its right arm Nogat and Zulawy Elblaskie - on the eastern bank of Nogat.

*Since the 16th century Mennonites who were persecuted in Holland settled in Poland, mainly on the Żuławy and in the valley of the Vistula.* They improved the system of draining and canal building and they lead intensive agriculture. What is left from their times is arcade houses, churches, cemeteries with characteristic steles and winmills.

*Formerly Zulawy - the Vistula plain was a very wet and marshy land, but the Dutch turned it into a farmland.*

_ "(..) Centuries of human activities are visible in the thousands of kilometers of canals and drainage ditches, a dense drainage network, the banking up of the rivers, pumping stations and the formation of a system of polders. In effect, the natural environment underwent such transformation that it would be difficult to find any fragments, which remain unchanged."_ (B. Augustowski, Żuławy Wiślane, Gdańskie Towarzystwo Naukowe, Gdańsk 1976)


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Żuławy - examples of Dutch architecture*










*The most characteristic architectural feature of the Dutch colonization in Zulawy is a Dutch house or a homestead.*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Ruda Śląska*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Pszczyna*










Pszczyna is a town in southern Poland with 26,827 inhabitants (2003) within the immediate gmina rising to 50,121 inhabitants/

The history of Pszczyna is intertwined with the history of the Polish Piast dynasty and their local residence, the 12th century castle palace now a site of the Muzeum Zamkowe (Castle Museum) at the main square.

Early in the 12th century, Pszczyna laid within the territory of the Polish Piast dynasty. The city belonged to Lesser Poland (Małopolska) until 1177, when it became part of the Duchy of Racibórz. From this time on, it was also a part of the Kraków bishopric.

In 1336, the main line of the dukes of Racibórz died out and the Duchy was ruled by the Czech Přemyslid dynasty. From 1412 until 1452, Countess Helena, sister of Jogaila, ruled the Duchy. After her stepdaughter governed from 1452 until 1462, the Podebradies took over. The Thurzó family acquired the Duchy and sold it, with the approval of Ferdinand I, Holy Roman Emperor, in 1548 to the Promnitz family, who ruled the Duchy until 1765; it was inherited from them by the Dukes of Anhalt-Cöthen-Pless, and in 1846 by the Counts of Hochberg.

The city is first mentioned in a document from 1327, as most probably founded in the late 13th century on the trade route from Kraków to Cieszyn. The city was famed for its fish, mostly carp, exported to Kraków and beyond, due to many streams and swamps in the area. During the Middle Ages the region became part of the Duchies of Silesia known as the Duchy of Pszczyna. Pszczyna and the surrounding area got populated by German settlers during Medieval Ostsiedlung, but from the 16th century on it was predominantly Polish again. Frederick II of Prussia conquered the Duchy from its Habsburg rule in the War of the Austrian Succession, encompassing most of Silesia.

In the beginning of the 19th century, small-scale industrialisation started with factories manufacturing garters. The first newspaper in all of Upper Silesia was founded here. In 1868 the railroad to Czechowice-Dziedzice arrived. Because of the Germanisation under Prussian rule the German share of the population increased. For example, in 1829, 94,3% of the population in Pszczyna county declared themselves Polish, but according to the 1900 census this number had decreased to 86,6%. In 1910 census 105,744 citizens spoke Polish (86,0%), 16,464 German, 447 Polish and German and 242 another language. 

One of the Silesian Uprisings, led by Albert or Wojciech Korfanty, started in the city on August 16, 1919. In 1922, the city was officially joined with Poland.

During the Invasion of Poland the Wehrmacht marching into Pszczyna in September 1939 was met with fierce resistance. On 14 September, 14 Poles were killed by Germans invading the county. In the winter of 1944-1945, death marches from the Auschwitz concentration camp passed through the city.

*Castle in Pszczyna* (Polish: Zamek pszczyński) is a classicist magnate palace in Pszczyna. Constructed as a castle in 13th century or earlier, in a gothic style, it was rebuilt in renaissance style in 17th century, in baroque in 18th century and classicist in 19th century; the classicist modernization transformed the castle into what is usually described a palace.

In its history the castle was a residence of local Piasts dynasty members, then Promnitz family (mid 16th to mid 18th centuries) and later, von Pless family. The castle was owned by the government since 1936. Since 1946 it is a site of the Muzeum Zamkowe (Castle Museum).

*Pszczyna castle*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Pszczyna*










*Pszczyna castle*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Pszczyna*


----------



## ted5012 (Jun 21, 2005)

Great job DocentX. I'm impressed


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wodzisław Śląski*










Wodzisław Śląski is a town in Silesian Voivodeship, southern Poland with 50,493 inhabitants (2007). 

The city's name derives from the Polish prince Władysław Opolski. He located city and funded in Wodzisław monastery in 1257 year.

The city's origins can be traced back into the 10th and 11th century, when three Slavic settlements existed on Wodzisław's present-day territory which eventually merged to form one town. In the course of the medieval eastward migration of German settlers (Ostsiedlung), Wodzisław, as many other Polish settlements, was incorporated (granted city status and right) according to the so-called Magdeburg Law at some point before 1257 (the exact date remains unknown). This, however, is not to be confused with a change in national affiliation; Wodzisław continued to be part of the Kingdom of Poland, until Silesia as a whole became a fiefdom of the Bohemian crown in 1327. The city continued to grow and developed into a regional trade centre. In the 15th century, the Hussites devastated the city. From 1526, Bohemia, including the fiefdom of Silesia, which Wodzisław was a part of, came under the authority of the Habsburg crown.

In century XVI and XVII also time Thirty Years' War Wodzisław been part of Habsburg Empire. After the end of the Thirty Years' War Wodzisław was destroyed. Never back to Middle Ages' "golden time". At the beginning of the War of the Austrian Succession between Frederick II of Prussia (the Great) and the Habsburg empress Maria Theresa of Austria, the greatest part of Silesia, including Wodzisław, was annexed by Prussia in 1740, which Austria eventually recognized in 1763. Coal mining gained importance for Wodzisław's economy as early as the 19th century.

After the end of World War I in 1918, Polish statehood was finally restored. Amidst an atmosphere of ethnic unrest, a referendum was organized to determine the future national affiliation of Upper Silesia.

The lowest amount of pro-German votes (nevertheless still 49 % of the total) was registered in the districts of Rybnik and Pszczyna (Pless). The city and the largest part of the district of Rybnik were attached to the territory of the Second Polish Republic; Wodzisław thus became part of a Polish state for the first time since 1526. The Upper Silesia plebiscite and eventual division of Upper Silesia were accompanied by three Silesian Uprisings of Polish milicians.

Within the Second Polish Republic of the interwar period, Wodzisław was part of the Silesian Voivodeship, which enjoyed far-reaching political and financial autonomy.

With the outbreak of World War II in 1939, the border city Wodzisław returned under the rule of Germany, being in the part of Poland that was directly incorporated into the German state. The population was ethnically categorized and either "re-Germanized" or disfranchised and partially deported into the General Government as Poles.

On 22 January 1945 a death march from Nazi German's death camp Auschwitz, 35 miles away, ended in Wodzisław_Śląski, where the prisoners were put on freight trains to other camps. When the Soviet army advanced on Poland, nine days before the Soviets arrived, the SS had marched 60,000 prisoners out of the camp. Approximately 15,000 prisoners died on the way. There is a memorial to the victims of the Holocaust from Wodzisław in the Baron Hirsch Cemetery Staten Island, New York where the Wodzisław landsmanshaft has a section.

In March 1945 the Soviet army arrived near Wodzisław. From 26 March 1945 Wodzisław was once more integrated into Poland.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Będzin*










Będzin (German: Bendzin) is a city in Zagłębie Dąbrowskie in southern Poland, near Katowice. Borders on of the Upper Silesian Metropolitan Union - metropolis with the population of 2 millions. Located in the Silesian Highlands, on the Czarna Przemsza river (tributary of the Vistula).

Będzin is one of the cities of the 2,7 million conurbation - Katowice urban area and within a greater Silesian metropolitan area populated by about 5,294,000 people. The population of the city is 58,639.

The primeval Slavic settlement was destroyed by the Tartar invasion in 1241. First notes of the village Będzin date back to 1301. In 1358 Będzin was granted a charter according to the Magdeburg law. In 1364 a town’s defensive wall and a stone castle were built. 

In 1457 the town was damaged as a result of an invasion of Jan - the Duke of Oświęcim. In 1616 the town was destroyed by a great fire. In 1655 the town was destroyed by the Swedish army. Since 1793 Będzin was under Prussian rule, in 1807 it became a part of the Duchy of Warsaw, and since 1815 it was a part of Congress Poland (the Kingdom of Poland). In the 19th century hard bituminous coal deposits were discovered near Będzin. The first mine was opened in 1825. In 1914 Będzin was occupied by the German army.

During World War II, in September 1939 Będzin was occupied by the German army. Będzin was incorporated into Germany which resulted in mass deportations of Poles to the General Government. The Germans murdered about 25,000 inhabitants of Będzin in total (50% of all inhabitants). In January 1945 Będzin returned to Poland.

*Będzin castle*

The village of Będzin originated in the 9th century. The local wooden fort, that the records show existed as early as the 11th century was destroyed during the Tatar invasion in 1241, and subsequently rebuilt.

*During the reign of Polish King Casimir the Great the castle received an upgrade from wooden fortress to a stone one, and the stone fort was operational as early as in 1348.* The growing trading village of Bytom was given Magdeburg Law city rights shortly afterwards, in 1358.

*The castle was meant to be a military outpost on the southwestern border of the Kingdom of Poland (later, the Polish-Lithuanian Commonwealth). It was the most westward fortification, and was meant to hold off any invasion coming from Bohemian or Silesian lands.* In 1364 the castle was visited by Charles IV, Holy Roman Emperor. In 1588, Maximilian III, Archduke of Austria, was held prisoner in here, after his defeat in the War of the Polish Succession (1587–1588).

The castle fell into disrepair in the late 16th century. The fire of 1616 and damage during The Deluge in 1657 resulted in the further destruction. The fortress was periodically repaired, but due to shifts in the layout of the borders and relations between Poland and its neighbours, it lost much of its importance. After the partitions of Poland, Będzin fell into Prussian control and the castle became property of the Hohenzollern family. In 1807, the nearby lands were transferred to the Duchy of Warsaw, and in 1815, to the Congress Poland. In 1825 the castle was virtually falling apart, and when a piece of the stone crushed a passerby, demolition of the castle was ordered, but before it was started, the castle was declared a monument. In 1830s the castle was bought by Count Edward Raczyński and partially rebuilt.

In 1952–1956, a museum was opened there.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Polish Jurassic Highland*










The Polish Jura Chain, also known as the Polish Jurassic Highland or Kraków-Częstochowa Jurassic Highland Chain (Polish: Jura Krakowsko-Częstochowska), is part of the Jurassic System of south–central Poland, stretching between the cities of Kraków, Częstochowa and Wieluń. The Polish Jura borders the Carpathian Mountains to the south, including part of the Carpathians of the Slovak Republic and the highland of Central Poland to the north, toward the Świętokrzyskie Mountains (Polish: Góry Świętokrzyskie).

*The Polish Jura Chain consists of a hilly landscape with Jurassic limestone rocks, cliffs, valleys and vast limestone formations, featuring some 220 caves.* The relief of the upland developed since the Paleogene, under climatic conditions changing considerably. Its main component is a peneplain, crowned by monadnocks, rocky masses that resisted erosion, generated as hard rock on Late Jurassic buildup surrounded by less resistant bedded limestone of the same age. The Polish Jura Chain is visited by roughly 400,000 visitors a year. Part of it belongs to the Ojców National Park, the smallest of Poland's twenty national parks, ranking among the most attractive recreational areas of the country.

The Kraków-Częstochowa Jurassic Upland consists of a rich ecosystem, where completely opposite plants coexist in the same timeframe, partly because of the unique microclimate and also, because of the whole upland being surrounded by virgin forest. Plant and animal life is very biodiverse with over 1600 species of plants and 5500 species of animals. These include 4600 species of insects, including 1700 of beetles and 1075 of butterflies and 135 of birds. Mammals include the beaver, badger, ermine and 15 species of bats, many of which hibernate in the park's caves during the winter.

The climate of the upland differs significantly from the surrounding area. The snowpack covers the area for 180 days a year and the rainy season lasts from April until September. Annual precipitation varies between 650-700 mm, higher than in surrounding regions, the median temperature is lower, from 0.5 to 1.0°C. Average temperature is 19°C in summer and -3°C in winter.

There are a number of rivers that originate from the Kraków-Częstochowa Upland, among them the Warta, Biała Przemsza, Pilica, Dłubnia, Szreniawa, Prądnik, Wiercica and Rudawa.

Apart from a diversity of plant and animal species, one can find a unique cultural landscape with archeological objects and relics of ancient inhabitation, with a vast collection of artifacts. The earliest settlement in the area dates to the Paleolithic period, approximately 120,000 years ago. The region is rich in flint, which attracted early humans.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Olsztyn castle*










The Castle at Olsztyn was built by Polish King Casmir the Great in the first half of XIVth century to be a fortress on the border between Malopolska (South Eastern part of Poland) and Silesia. 

Damaged in 1656 in the war by the Swedes it felt into ruin. The ruins are situated on the ridge of a high hill among lime rocks. Historic value of the site and picturesque landscape attract many tourists.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Ogrodzieniec castle - The Eagle Nests Trail*










The Eagle Nests Trail is one of the best tourist trails in Poland, and is noted as no. 1 on the official Polish trail list. The name of the trail derives from the so-called Eagle-Nest Castles – a group of castles picturesquely situated on limestone hills in the Krakow-Czestochowa Jurassic Highland Chain (Jura Krakowsko-Częstochowska), mostly erected in the 14th century during the reign of Polish king Casimir the Great, who wanted to protect the then Polish borders, running in immediate vicinity of Krakow – at that time the capital of Poland – and important trading routes.

Traditionally, the Eagle Nests Trail runs from Krakow to Czestochowa through about 25 castles, watchtowers and other fortifications (most of them more or less ruined), all in particularly charming landscapes. 

The 14th century castle in Ogrodzieniec was built on the remains of earlier, wooden fortifications. Though ruined in the 19th century, the castle is still quite a breathtaking site, and the remains are carefully maintained.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Bobolice castle*










The castle in Bobolice was built by Polish King Kazimierz III the Great in the middle of the 14th century, probably in place of an earlier wooden structure. 

The castle was a part of the defence system of royal strongholds protecting the western border of Poland on the side of Silesia. In 1370, immediately after becoming King of Poland, Louis I the Great granted the castle to Władysław Opolczyk, Duke of Opole, as a prize for his support of the king’s dynastic plans. Nine years later Opolczyk leased the castle to Andrzej Schoen, a Hungarian from Barbalas; the new owner manned it with Germans and Czechs, who robbed local inhabitants and conspired with the Teutonic Order. 

Dissatisfied with their behaviour, the Polish king Władysław Jagiełło invaded Bobolice in 1396 and took over the castle with adjacent estates. From that time on, the stronghold was owned by a number of families, including Szafrańcowie, Trestkowie, Krezowie and later Chodakowscy, Męcińscy and Myszkowscy.

The beginning of the decline of the castle dates back to 1587, when it was heavily devastated during the invasion of Maximilian III, Archduke of Austria, a rival of Sigismund III Vasa to the Polish throne. The castle was reconstructed by the then owners, the Krezowie family, but in 1657, during the Swedish Deluge, it was plundered and totally ruined by Swedish troops. The condition of the stronghold was so bad that when King John III Sobieski arrived here in 1683, he had to spend the night in a tent.

In 1882, after parcelling out the land, the already deserted walls were acquired by the peasant family of Baryłów. *Now the castle belongs to the Lasecki family, who decided to rebuild it in 1999.*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Mirów castle*










Mirów is best known for the ruins of the 14th-century Mirów Castle, part of a defensive chain of medieval castles built by Polish King Casmir the Great along Polish Jura (Jura Krakowsko-Częstochowska).


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Siewierz castle*










In history, Siewierz (Sewerien) was first mentioned in 1125, which was administered by the Castellan of Bytom. In 1177, Casimir II granted Sewerien to Mieszko IV Tanglefoot duke of Silesia and Racibórz, together with the duchy of Bytom. The town became a seat of a separate castellan by the beginning of the 13th century. In 1241, the Mongols burned the city, and razed the fort to ground.

In 1276, Siewierz received city status. On 26 February 1289, in front of the city gates of Siewierz, the allied forces of Władysław I the Elbow-high, then Duke of Kujawy and Mazovia, the future King of Poland, defeated the army of Henryk IV Probus, duke of Wrocław and Kraków. Henryk IV Probus accepted vassalage and protection from the Bohemian king, Wenceslaus II. He was the first Piast Silesian duke to become Bohemian vassal, leading to Bohemian annexation of most Silesia in the coming years.

In 1337, the duchy of Bytom sold Siewierz to Kazimierz I, duke of Cieszyn. In 1359 the duke of Teschen bought the city of Sewer from Bolko duke of Świdnica, lord of Fürstenberg, for 2,500 marks. The king Charles IV authorized the sale the same year. On 30 December 1443, Zbigniew Oleśnicki, the bishop of Kraków, bought Sewer/Siewierz from Wacław I of Teschen, who was deeply in debts then. The sale was for 6000 Prager Groschen. The bishops of Kraków became dukes of Siewierz, the duchy being not a part of Poland. The city became the seat of the bishops of Kraków, who received also the title duke of Siewierz. They also constructed a castle in Siewierz.

In 1790, near to the doom of the Polish-Lithuanian Commonwealth, the ecclesiastic duchy of Siewierz was incorporated into the Kingdom of Poland. In 1795, Sewerien, because it was a part of Silesia and its adjacent regions were annexed by Prussia, into the new province of New Silesia (in German: Neuschlesien), by the third partition of Poland. In 1800, the seat of the bishop moved away from Sewerien.

In 1807, Napoleon recreated the duchy of Siewierz (Sievers), and granted it to Jean Lannes, after Prussia was forced to cede all her acquisitions from the 2nd and 3rd partitions of Poland. After the failure of Napoleon, Siewierz was included in the Congress Kingdom of Poland, under Imperial Russian rule. The city declined continuously, due to the lacking of industry and communication. In 1870, it lost its city status. In 1918, Siewierz became part of the Second Polish Republic, from 1939 to 1945 of Nazi Germany. In 1962 it regained its city status.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Toszek*










The beginning of the settlement and fortified keep is dated in the ninth and tenth centuries when the area was ruled by the Piasts, Mieszko I of Poland and later Bolesław I the Brave.

The fortified keep had grown to the size of a town during the rule of Duke of Wrocław Bolesław Wysoki and during his rule it received city rights in 1235. After 1281 it became the seat of the regional Duchy and title of local ruler Bolesław was "the enlightened Bolesław, Duke of Toszek".

In the 1300s the original Piast settlement passed to the Habsburgs. In 1536, the city received Magdeburg rights from King Ferdinand I (later Emperor). In 1593 Rudolf II sold the castle and the area to Freiherr von Redern auf Groß Strehlitz. It was owned by Joseph von Eichendorff from 1791 to 1797.

Like many other areas in Silesia, the Toszek area was subjected to Germanisation when the Silesian dukes became independent from Poland.

Tost burned down on 18 August 1677, and was looted in 1807.

Town returned to Poland in 1945.

*Toszek castle*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Brynek palace*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Chudów castle*










Chudów is famous for its 16th-century castle built by the noble family of Gieraltowski.

In an already restored tower, there is a small museum that shows one of the most interesting exhibitions of medieval oven tiles in Poland, which were found at the castle during the excavations.

Every year in August the Chudów Castle Fund organizes one of the biggest and most interesting re-enactments of medieval tournaments in Poland.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I've never seen these castles before. Hope you plan on doing all of the castles on the eagles route. Thanks again.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

Urbanista1 said:


> I've never seen these castles before. Hope you plan on doing all of the castles on the eagles route. Thanks again.


If you are interested in Polish castles check this thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=890484

:cheers:


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*A1 motorway under const.*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Pławniowice palace*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Żywiec Beskids*










The Żywiec Beskids (Polish: Beskid Żywiecki) is a mountain range in the Outer Eastern Carpathians in southern Poland. It is the second highest range in Poland, after the Tatra Mountains. The highest peak is Babia Góra (1,725 m) and Pilsko (1,557 m).


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Żywiec Beskids*










*view from Pilsko towards Babia Góra*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wisła*










Wisła is a town in Cieszyn County, Silesian Voivodeship, southern Poland, with a population of about 11,810 (2006), near the border with Czech Republic in the historical region of Cieszyn Silesia. It is situated in the Silesian Beskids mountain range. *Wisła is the Polish name for the Vistula River, which has its source in the mountains near the town.*

*Located near the national tourist centre Ondraszek, Wisła is a popular year-round tourist destination*, with the nearby mountains favoured by ski jumpers. It is known for being the home town of ski jumper Adam Małysz.

Wisła is also the home of the Beskid Museum, on B. Hoff square. It has on display agricultural tools, folk costumes and goatskin bagpipes from the surrounding region.

In Wisła a trail starts that leads to the Stożek Wielki, a mountain on the border with the Czech Republic that reaches a height of 978 meters.

*Wisla is the only town in Poland with a Protestant majority.*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wisła - Presidential castle*










The mountainous residence of the President of the Republic of Poland. 

A monumental castle with the pre-war interior in an Art Deco style, available also for tourists.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Barania Góra mountain*










Barania Góra is a mountain in southern Poland. At a height of 1,220 metres (4003 feet), it is the second highest mountain in the Silesian Beskids, and the highest in the Polish part of Upper Silesia. It is a popular tourist destination with many spectacular views of the neighboring terrain and lowlands.

*The sources of the Vistula, the longest Polish river, are located on the western slope of the mountain.*


----------



## euromerican (Oct 17, 2009)

Amazing pictures of Poland!!


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Szczyrk*










Szczyrk is a town in the Beskid Śląski mountains of southern Poland, situated in the valley of the Żylica river. It has a population of 5,810 people (2004).

*The town is a popular winter sports centre, with over 60 km of ski routes served by 30 ski lifts. The principal training centre for Poland's Winter Olympic athletes is based in the town*, where they train for events such as skiing, ski jumping and ice skating. The ski jumping in the Youth WInter Olympics 2009 took place in Szczyrk. 

The two mountain ranges that surround the valley are topped by the peaks of Skrzyczne (1,257m) and Klimczok (1,117m), both of significant interest to tourists. One can observe a great view from the top of either peak. Moreover, there is no difficulty in climbing these peaks. They are easily accessible for everyone.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Ustroń*










Ustroń is a health resort town in Cieszyn Silesia, southern Poland. It lies in the Silesian Beskids mountain range. The populatios of the town is 15 000 people.

According to the Austrian census of 1910 the town had 4,275 inhabitants. Census asked people for their native language, 3,917 (91.8%) were Polish-speaking and 333 (7.8%) were German-speaking. Most populous religious groups were Protestants with 2,439 (57%) followed by Roman Catholics with 1,728 (40.4%) and the Jews with 107 (2.5%).

The village has a futuristic outlook because of a cluster of pyramid-shaped hotels. It is also the home of the Jan Jarocki Museum. It was founded in April 1986 as Museum of Metallurgy. It is housed in a old building of former Klemens Steel Works, which was in use in 1772-1897. Museum collects technical tools, historical and ethnographic artifacts.

The Równica and Czantoria mountains are nearby and hikable from the town center.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Łódź*










*Łódź is the third-largest city in Poland.* Located in the central part of the country, it had a population of 753,192 in 2007. It is the capital of Łódź Voivodeship, and is approximately 135 kilometres (84 mi) south-west of Warsaw. The city's coat of arms is an example of canting: depicting a boat, it alludes to the city's name which translates literally as "boat".

Łódź first appears in the written record in a 1332 document giving the village of Łodzia to the bishops of Włocławek. In 1423 King Władysław Jagiełło granted city rights to the village of Łódź. From then until the 18th century the town remained a small settlement on a trade route between Masovia and Silesia. In the 16th century the town had fewer than 800 inhabitants, mostly working on the nearby grain farms.

With the second partition of Poland in 1793, Łódź became part of the Kingdom of Prussia's province of South Prussia, and was known in German as Lodsch. In 1798 the Prussians nationalized the town, and it lost its status as a town of the bishops of Kuyavia. In 1806 Łódź joined the Napoleonic Duchy of Warsaw and *in 1810 it had 190 inhabitants*. In 1815 Congress of Vienna treaty it became part of Congress Poland, a client state of the Russian Empire.

In the 1815 treaty, it was planned to renew the dilapidated town and with the 1816 decree by the Czar a number of German immigrants received territory deeds for them to clear the land and to build factories and housing. *In 1820 Stanisław Staszic aided in changing the small town into a modern industrial centre. The immigrants came to the Promised Land (Polish Ziemia obiecana, the city's nickname) from all over Europe. Mostly they arrived from Southern Germany, Silesia and Bohemia, but also from countries as far as Portugal, England, France and Ireland.* *The first cotton mill opened in 1825, and 14 years later the first steam-powered factory in both Poland and Russia commenced operations.*

*A constant influx of workers, businessmen and craftsmen from all over Europe transformed Łódź into the main textile production centre of the Russian Empire. Three groups dominated the city's population and contributed the most to the city's development: Poles, Germans and Jews*, which started to arrive since 1848. Many of the Lodz craftspeople were weavers from Silesia.

In 1850, Russia abolished the customs barrier between Congress Poland and Russia proper; industry in Łódź could now develop freely with a huge Russian market not far away. *Soon the city became the second-largest city of Congress Poland.* In 1865 the first railroad line opened (to Koluszki, branch line of the Warsaw-Vienna Railway), and soon the city had rail links with Warsaw and Białystok.

One of the most important industrialists of Łódź was Karl Wilhelm Scheibler. In 1852 he came to Łódź and with Julius Schwarz together started buying property and building several factories. Scheibler later bought out Schwarz's share and thus became sole owner of a large business. After he died in 1881 his widow had a large Mausoleum at the Lutheran cemetery erected in his honor.

*In the 1823–1873, the city's population doubled every ten years.* The years 1870–1890 marked the period of most intense industrial development in the city's history. Many of the industrialists were Jewish. Łódź soon became a major centre of the socialist movement. In 1892 a huge strike paralyzed most of the factories.

During the 1905 Revolution, in what became known as the June Days or Łódź insurrection, Tsarist police killed more than 300 workers.

Despite the air of impending crisis preceding World War I, the city grew constantly until 1914. *By that year it had become one of the most densely-populated industrial cities in the world —13,280 inhabitants per square kilometer* (34,395/sq mi). A major battle was fought near the city in late 1914, and as a result the city came under German occupation after December 6, but with Polish independence restored in November 1918 the local population liberated the city and disarmed the German troops. In the aftermath of World War I, Łódź lost approximately 40% of its inhabitants, mostly owing to draft, diseases and because a huge part of the German population was forced to move to Germany.

In 1922, Łódź became the capital of the Łódź Voivodeship, but the period of rapid growth had ceased. The Great Depression of the 1930s and the Customs War with Germany closed western markets to Polish textiles while the Bolshevik Revolution (1917) and the Civil War in Russia (1918–1922) put an end to the most profitable trade with the East. The city became a scene of a series of huge workers' protests and riots in the interbellum. On 13 September 1925 a new airport, Lublinek Airport, started operations near the city of Łódź. In the interwar years Łódź continued to be a diverse city, with the 1931 Polish census showing that the total population of 604,470 included 315,622 (52.21%) Poles, 202,497 (33.49%) Jews and 86,351 (14.28%) Germans (determination based on the declaration of language used).

During the Invasion of Poland the Polish forces of the Łódź Army of General Juliusz Rómmel defended Łódź against initial German attacks. However, the Wehrmacht captured the city on September 8. Despite plans for the city to become a Polish exclave, attached to the General Government, the Nazi hierarchy respected the wishes of the local governor of Reichsgau Wartheland, Arthur Greiser, and of many of the ethnic Germans living in the city, and annexed it to the Reich in November 1939. The city received the new name of Litzmannstadt after the German general Karl Litzmann, who captured the city during World War I. Nevertheless, many Łódź Germans refused to sign Volksliste and become Volksdeutsche, instead being deported to the General Government.

Soon the Nazi authorities set up the Łódź Ghetto in the city and populated it with more than 200,000 Jews from the Łódź area. As Jews were deported from Litzmannstadt for "resettlement" (extermination) others were brought in. Due to the value of the goods that the ghetto population produced for the German military and various civilian contractors it was the last major ghetto to be "liquidated" (destroyed); approximately 900 people survived the liquidation of the ghetto in August 1944. Several concentration camps and death camps arose in the city's vicinity for the non-Jewish inhabitants of the regions, among them the infamous Radogoszcz prison and several minor camps for the Romani people and for Polish children.

By the end of World War II, Łódź had lost approximately 420,000 of its pre-war inhabitants: 300,000 Polish Jews and approximately 120,000 other Poles. In their place were thousands of new German residents, many of whom were Volksdeutsch who had been repatriated from Russia during the time of Hitler's alliance with the Soviet Union.

In January 1945 most of the German population fled the city for fear of the Red Army. The city also suffered tremendous losses due to the German policy of requisition of all factories and machines and transporting them to Germany. Thus despite relatively small losses due to aerial bombardment and the fighting, Łódź had lost most of its infrastructure.

The Soviet Red Army entered the city on January 18, 1945. According to Marshal Katukov, whose forces participated in the operation, the Germans retreated so suddenly that they had no time to evacuate or destroy the Łódź factories, as they did in other cities. In time, Łódź became part of the People's Republic of Poland.

At the end of World War II, Łódź had fewer than 300,000 inhabitants. However the number began to grow as refugees from Warsaw and territories annexed by the Soviet Union immigrated. *Until 1948 the city served as a de facto capital of Poland, since events during and after the Warsaw uprising had thoroughly destroyed Warsaw, and most of the government and country administration resided in Łódź.* Some planned moving the capital there permanently, however this idea did not gain popular support and in 1948 the reconstruction of Warsaw began. Under the Polish Communist regime many of the industrialist families lost their wealth when the authorities nationalised private companies. Once again the city became a major centre of industry. 

After the period of economic transition during the 1990s, most enterprises were again privatised.

*Piotrkowska Street is the main artery and attraction stretching north to south for a little over five kilometres, making it one of the longest commercial streets in Europe*. 

Although Łódź does not have any hills nor any large body of water, one can still get close to nature in one of the city's many parks, most notably Łagiewniki (one of the largest city park in Europe). Łódź has one of the best museums of modern art in Poland, Muzeum Sztuki on Więckowskiego Street, which displays art by all important contemporary Polish artists.

*The largest 19th Century textile factory complex which was built by Izrael Poznanski has been turned into a shopping centre called "Manufaktura"* which is by far the best example on how the mall should be incorporated into the city's architecture.

Before 1990, Łódź's economy focused on the textile industry, which in the nineteenth century had developed in the city owing to the favourable chemical composition of its water. *As a result, Łódź grew from a population of 13,000 in 1840 to over 500,000 in 1913.* By just before World War I Łódź had become one of the most densely populated industrial cities in the world, with 13,280 inhabitants per km2. The textile industry declined dramatically in 1990 and 1991, and no major textile company survives in Łódź today. However, countless small companies still provide a significant output of textiles, mostly for export to Russia and other countries of the former Soviet Union.

The city benefits from its central location in Poland. A number of firms have located their logistics centres in the vicinity. Two planned motorways, A1 spanning from the north to the south of Poland, and A2 going from the east to the west will intersect northeast of the city. When these motorways are completed around 2012, the advantages due to the city's central location should increase even further. Work has also began on upgrading the railway connection with Warsaw, which reduces the 2 hours travel time to make the 137 km (85 mi) journey to 1.5 hour in 2009. In the next few years much of the track will be modified to handle trains moving at 160 km/h (99 mph), cutting the travel time to about 75 minutes.

Recent years has seen many foreign companies opening offices in Lodz. 

In January 2009 Dell announced that it will shift production from its plant in Limerick, Ireland to its plant in Łódź, largely because the labour costs in Poland are a fraction of those in Ireland. The city's investor friendly policies have attracted 980 foreign investors by January 2009. *Foreign investment was one of the factors which decreased the unemployment rate in Łódź to 6.5 percent in December 2008, from 20 percent four years before.*

*The Leon Schiller's National Higher School of Film, Television and Theatre in Łódź* (Państwowa Wyższa Szkoła Filmowa, Telewizyjna i Teatralna im. Leona Schillera w Łodzi) *is the most notable academy for future actors, directors, photographers, camera operators and TV staff in Poland.* It was founded on March 8, 1948 and was initially planned to be moved to Warsaw as soon as the city was rebuilt following the Warsaw Uprising. However, in the end the school remained in Łódź and today is one of the best-known institutions of higher education in that town.

*At the end of the Second World War Łódź remained the only large Polish town besides Kraków which war had not destroyed.* The creation of the National Film School gave the town a role of greater importance from a cultural viewpoint, which before the war had belonged exclusively to Warsaw and Kraków. Early students of the School include the directors Andrzej Munk, Andrzej Wajda, Kazimierz Karabasz (one of the founders of the so called Black Series of Polish Documentary) and Janusz Morgenstern, who at the end of the Fifties became famous as one of the founders of the Polish Film School of Cinematography.

Immediately after the war, Jerzy Bossak, Wanda Jakubowska, Stanisław Wohl, Antoni Bohdziewicz and Jerzy Toeplitz worked as the first teachers. The internationally renowned film director Roman Polański was among the many talented students who attended the School in the 1950s.* Łódź's cinematic involvement and its Hollywood-style star walk on Piotrkowska Street have earned it the nickname "Holly-Łódź".* The school is also associated with the Camerimage Film Festival, which occurs annually in late November and early December. Founded in Toruń in 1993, the festival was specifically organised to focus on the art of cinematography and is well-attended every year by world-renowned cinematographers, many of whom also participate in seminars, workshops, retrospectives and Q&A sessions. Because of both subject matter and attendee composition, it is considered a key event for industry exhibitors, who often make European debuts of their products here.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Łódź*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Łódź*










*Piotrkowska street*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Łódź*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Łódź*










*Old factories*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Łódź*










*Manufaktura complex*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Łódź*










*Księży Młyn*

Old industrial part of Łódź.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I like those red buildings in those photos


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Piotrków Trybunalski*










Piotrków Trybunalski is a city in central Poland with 80,738 inhabitants (2005).

According to tradition, but not confirmed by historical sources, Piotrków was founded by Piotr Włostowic, a powerful 12th century magnate from Silesia. The name of the city comes from the Polish version of the name Peter (Piotr), in a diminutive form (Piotrek, or "Pete").

In the early Middle Ages the Piotrków region was included in the province of Łęczyca owned by the Piast dynasty. Ca. 1264 it became part of a separate principality. The foundation of the city and its development were connected with its geographical position and an advantageous arrangement of the roads linking the provinces of Poland in the Piast times. *At first a market town and a place of the princes' tribunals (in the 13th and 15th centuries), Piotrków became an administrative centre (the capital of the district since 1418), and in the later centuries it also became an important political centre in Poland.* The first record of Piotrków is included in a document issued in 1217 by the Prince of Kraków, Leszek I the White, where there is a mention of the prince's tribunal held "in Petrecoue". Medieval Piotrków was a trading place on trade routes from Pomerania to Russia and Hungary, and later from Masovia to Silesia.

During the 13th century, apart from the tribunals, Polish provincial princes made Piotrków a seat of a few assemblies of the Sieradz knights, which according to historical sources were held in 1233, in 1241, and in 1291. It might have been during the 1291 assembly that the Prince of Sieradz, Władysław I the Elbow-high, granted Piotrków civic rights, because in documents from the beginning of the 14th century he mentions "civitate nostra Petricouiensi".

The first foundation certificate and the other documents were burnt in a great fire which destroyed the city ca. 1400. The privileges and rights were re-granted by King Władysław II Jagiełło in 1404. The city walls were built during the reign of King Casimir III, and after the great fire they were rebuilt at the beginning of the 15th century. During the reign of Casimir III, many expelled German Jews from the Holy Roman Empire immigrated to the town, which grew to have one of the largest Jewish settlements in the kingdom.

*Between 1354 and 1567 the city held general assemblies of Polish knights, and general or elective meetings of the Polish Sejm (during the latter Polish kings of the Jagiellon dynasty were elected there).* It was in the city of Piotrków that the Polish Parliament was given its final structure with the division into Upper House and Lower Chamber in 1493. King John I Albert published his "Piotrków privilege" on May 26, 1493, which expanded the privileges of the szlachta at the expense of the bourgeoisie and the peasantry.

Piotrków became part of the Polish–Lithuanian Commonwealth in 1569.* When the seat of the Parliament was moved to Warsaw, the town became the seat of the highest court of Poland, the Royal Tribunal, and trials were held there from 1578-1793*; the highest Lithuanian court was held in Hrodna (Grodno). Piotrków's Jewish population was expelled in 1578 and only allowed back a century later. The town became a post station in 1684. Ca. 1705, German settlers (often Swabians) arrived in the town's vicinity and founded villages; they largely retained their customs and language until 1945.

While the importance of Piotrków in the political life of the country had contributed to its development in the 16th century, the city declined in the 17th and 18th centuries, due to fires, epidemics, wars against Sweden, and finally the Partitions of Poland.

The first official inventory of important buildings in Poland, A General View of the Nature of Ancient Monuments in the Kingdom of Poland, led by Kazimierz Stronczynski from 1844-55, describes the Great Synagogue (Piotrków Trybunalski) as one of Poland's architecturally notable buildings.

In 1793, the Kingdom of Prussia annexed the town in the Second Partition of Poland and administered it in the Province of South Prussia. During the Napoleonic Wars, Piotrków became part of the Duchy of Warsaw (1807-15) and was a district seat in the Kalisz Department. After the defeat of Napoleon in 1815, Piotrków became part Congress Poland, a puppet state of the Russian Empire. The town was made the seat of an oblast.

When the Warsaw-Vienna railway was built in 1846, there was a slight increase in the economic and industrial development of Piotrków. In 1867 Russian authorities formed the Oblast (province) of Piotrków, which included within Łódź, Częstochowa, and the coal fields of Dąbrowa Górnicza and Sosnowiec.

The province had the best developed industry of all of Congress Poland until 1914. Many Poles demonstrated and went on strike during the Russian Revolution of 1905.

During World War I, Piotrków was occupied by Austria–Hungary. From 1915-16, it was a centre for Polish patriotic activity. The city was a seat of the Military Department of National Committee, and headquarters for the Polish Legions, which were voluntary troops organized by Józef Piłsudski, Władysław Sikorski, and others to fight against Russia. Piotrków was made part of the Second Polish Republic following the defeat of the Central Powers in the war.

In the interwar period, Piotrków was the capital of Piotrków County in the Łódź Voivodeship, and it lost its previous importance. In 1938 the town had 51,000 inhabitants, including 25,000 Jews and 1,500 Germans. The town had a large Jewish settlement and a thriving Hebrew printing and publishing industry until the Holocaust.

During the invasion of Poland at the beginning of World War II, Piotrków was the setting for fierce fighting between the Polish 19th Infantry Division and the 16th Panzer Corps of the German Wehrmacht on September 5, 1939. The town was occupied by Nazi Germany for the following six years.

Piotrków had the first ghetto for Jews in occupied Poland, built as early as October 1939. Approximately 25,000 people from Piotrków and the nearby towns and villages were imprisoned there. During the Holocaust 22,000 were sent to the Treblinka extermination camp, while 3,000 were imprisoned in Nazi concentration camps.

From the first months of the war, Piotrków was a centre for underground resistance. Since the spring of 1940, it was the seat of the district headquarters of the Armia Krajowa, or Home Army. In the summer of 1944, the 25th infantry regiment of the Home Army was formed in the district; it was the biggest military unit of the Łódź Voivodeship, and it fought against Germans until November 1944. 

On January 18, 1945, the Soviet Red Army entered the city, dislodging the German troops. Anti-communist partisans continued to fight in the vicinity in the following years. From 1949-70, Piotrków was built into an industrial center.

Piotrków lies almost in the center of Poland. In Piotrków cross three national roads. Piotrków, thanks to its location, is known as second biggest "logistic center" after Warsaw. There is high concentration of warehouses and distribution centres around the city.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Do you have any pics of this great synagogue...I am assuming that it did not survive the Nazis.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

Urbanista1 said:


> Do you have any pics of this great synagogue...I am assuming that it did not survive the Nazis.


Surprise - it survived :cheers:


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Piotrków Trybunalski*










*The Great Synagogue*

The Great Synagogue in Piotrków Trybunalski, (Polish: Wielka Synagoga w Piotrkowie Trybunalskim), was built between 1791-1793 and designed by David Friedlander. The synagogue was devastated by Nazis during the World War II. After the war, the building was renovated and now serves as a library.

The first official inventory of important buildings in Poland, A General View of the Nature of Ancient Monuments in the Kingdom of Poland, led by Kazimierz Stronczynski from 1844-55, describes the Great Synagogue of Piotrków as one of Poland's architecturally notable buildings.

The synagogue is currently renovated.










*All Saints Orthodox church*

All Saints Orthodox Church. The orthodox parish in Piotrków dates back to the 18th century. It was established in 1788 by Greek exiles fleeing the Turkish rule to the Polish-Lithuanian Commonwealth. The present building was constructed in 1844-47 on the request of Russian officials, as Piotrków was then the capital of the Petrokovskaya Governorate of the Russian Empire. The Orthodox community of Piotrków is very small, numbering no more than 50 faithful.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Bydgoszcz*










Bydgoszcz (German: Bromberg (Ltspkr.png listen), Latin: Bydgostia) is a city currently located in northern Poland, on the Brda and Vistula rivers, with a population of 360,142 (June 2008), agglomeration more than 400 000, which makes it the 8th biggest city in Poland. It has been the co-capital with Toruń of the Kuyavian-Pomeranian Voivodeship since 1999.

Bydgoszcz is part of the metroplex Bydgoszcz-Toruń with Toruń, only 45 km away, and over 850,000 inhabitants. Bydgoszcz is the seat of Casimir the Great University, University of Technology and Life Sciences and a conservatory as well as a Collegium Medicum of Nicolaus Copernicus University in Toruń. Bydgoszcz has a famous Concert Hall (Filharmonia Pomorska), opera house Opera Nova. Thanks to its location between Vistula and Odra water system on the Bydgoszcz channel, the city is an important link in a water system connected via Noteć, Warta, Odra, Elbe with the Rhine and Rotterdam.

Originally a fishing settlement called Bydgozcya ("Bydgostia" in Latin), the city became a stronghold for the Vistula trade routes. In the 13th century it was the site of a castellany, first mentioned in 1238. The city was occupied by the Teutonic Knights in 1331, and incorporated into the monastic state of the Teutonic Knights. The city was relinquished by the Knights in 1343 with their signing of the Treaty of Kaliscz along with Dobryznia and the remainder of Kuyavia.

*King Casimir III of Poland, granted Bydgoszcz city rights (charter) on April 19, 1346.* The city increasingly saw an influx of Jews after that date. In the 15th-16th centuries Bydgoszcz was a significant site for wheat trading. The Treaty of Bydgoszcz signed between King John Casimar II of Poland and Elector Frederich William II of Brandenburg-Prussia in the city in 1657, announcing a military alliance between Poland and Prussia against Sweden.

Bydgoszcz followed the history of Greater Poland until 1772, when it was annexed by the Kingdom of Prussia in the First Partition of Poland and incorporated into the Netze District as Bromberg and, later, West Prussia. During this time, a canal was built from Bromberg to Nakło which connected the north-flowing Vistula River via the Brda to the west-flowing Noteć, which in turn flowed to the Oder via the Warta.

In 1807, after the defeat of Prussia by Napoleon, and the signing of the Treaty of Tilsit, Bromberg became part of the Duchy of Warsaw. In 1815 it returned to Prussian rule as part of the autonomous Grand Duchy of Poznań (the Province of Posen after 1848) and the capital of the Bromberg region. After 1871 the city was part of the German Empire. After World War I and the Great Poland Uprising, Bromberg was assigned to Poland in 1919. In 1938 it was made part of the Pomeranian Voivodeship.

From 1939-45 during World War II, Bydgoszcz was retaken by Nazi Germany, in the Invasion of Poland and annexed to the Reichsgau Wartheland. On September 3, 1939, shortly after the war started, the Bromberg Bloody Sunday incident occurred in which numerous Germans and Poles were killed; the incident was used by Nazi propaganda for retaliation against Poles after Bromberg was occupied by the Wehrmacht on September 9. The city's Jewish citizens were repressed, as thousands of people were sent to concentration camps and/or executed. Bromberg was the site of Bromberg-Ost, a female subcamp of Stutthof. The subcamp was staffed by several female SS guards (Aufseherin) and was commanded by the Oberaufseherin Johanna Wisotzki and a male commandant. A deportation camp was situated in Smukała village, now part of Bydgoszcz. According to Nowa encyklopedia powszechna PWN, 37,000 citizens of the city died during the war.

Landmarks:

Definitely one of the most beautiful buildings, and undoubtedly the oldest building, in the city is the Church of St Martin and Nicolaus, commonly known as Fara Church. It is a three-aisle late Gothic church erected between 1466 and 1502. The church boasts a late-Gothic painting entitled Madonna with a Rose, or the Holy Virgin of Beautiful Love, from the 16th century. The colourful 20th-century polychrome is also worth noticing.

The Church of the Assumption of the Holy Virgin, commonly referred to as "The Church of St Calres," is a famous landmark of the city. It is a small, Gothic-Renaissance (including Neo-Renaissance additions), one-aisle church built between 1582 – 1602. The interior of the temple is rather austere since the church has been stripped of most his furnishings. Not a surprising fact when taking into account that in the 19th century the Prussian authorities dissolved the Order of St Clare and turned the church into a warehouse, among others. Nonetheless, the temple is worth visiting and examining. The original wooden polychrome ceiling from the 17th century draws the attention of every visitor.

Wyspa Młyńska (the Mill Island) is among the most spectacular and atmospheric places in Bydgoszcz. What makes it unique is the location in the very heart of the city centre, just a few steps from the old market square. It had been the 'industrial' centre of Bydgoszcz in the Middle Ages and throughout the next few hundreds years of its existence. It was there that the famous royal mint operated for many years in the 17th century. The buildings which can still be seen on the island come from the 19th century. However, the so-called Biały Spichlerz (the White Granary) remembers the end of the 18th century. But it is the water, footbridges, red-brick edifices of historical tenement houses reflected in rivers, and the greenery, including old chesnut trees, that create the atmosphere of the Island.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Bydgoszcz*


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

DocentX, z Ciebie to prawdziwy stachanowiec


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

Gatsby said:


> DocentX, z Ciebie to prawdziwy stachanowiec


Poznaj swój kraj jak to mówią


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Bydgoszcz*


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*The Table Mountains/Góry Stołowe*


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*The Table Mountains/Góry Stołowe*


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*The Table Mountains/Góry Stołowe*


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*The Table Mountains *


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Kłodzko*








Is a town in south-western Poland, in the region of Lower Silesia. It is situated in the centre of the Kłodzko Valley, on the Nysa Kłodzka river.

Kłodzko is the seat of Kłodzko County (and of the rural Gmina Kłodzko, although the town itself is a separate urban gmina), and is situated in Lower Silesian Voivodeship .
With 28,250 inhabitants (2006), Kłodzko is the main commercial centre as well as an important transport and tourist node for the area. For its historical monuments it is sometimes referred to as "Little Prague" 
Established 10th century
Town rights 1233


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Kłodzko*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Toruń*










Toruń (German: Thorn (Ltspkr.png listen), Kashubian: Torń, Latin: Thorunium, see also: other names) is a city in northern Poland, on the Vistula River, with population over 207,190 as of 2006, making it the second-largest city of Kujawy-Pomerania Province, after Bydgoszcz. 

*The medieval old town of Toruń is the birthplace of Nicolaus Copernicus. In 1997 it was inscribed onto UNESCO's World Heritage List as a World Heritage Site.*

Since 1999, Toruń has been a seat of the self-government of Kujawy-Pomerania Province and, as such, one of its two capitals (together with Bydgoszcz). The cities and neighboring counties form the Bydgoszcz-Toruń bipolar metropolitan area. 

The first settlement in the vicinity is dated by archaeologists to 1100 BCE (Lusatian culture). During medieval times, in the 7th-13th centuries, it was a place of an old Polish settlement, at the crossing of the river.

The Teutonic Knights, built a castle in the location of the Polish settlement in the years 1230-31. On 28 December 1233, the Teutonic Knights Hermann von Salza and Hermann Balk signed the foundation charters for Thorn and Chełmno. Named after the city this took place, the original document (lost in 1244) with the city rights was called Kulmer Handfeste, the set of rights in general is known as Kulm law. In 1236, due to frequent flooding,it was relocated to the present site of the Old Town. In 1263 Franciscan monks settled in the city, followed in 1239 by Dominicans. In 1264 the nearby New Town was founded. 

*In 1280, the city joined the mercantile Hanseatic League soon turned into an important medieval trade centre.*

The First Peace of Thorn ending the Polish-Lithuanian-Teutonic War (1409-1411) was signed in the city in February 1411. In 1440, the gentry of Thorn formed the Prussian Confederation, and in 1454 rose with the Confederation against the Monastic state of the Teutonic Knights in the Thirteen Years' War. After almost 200 years of coexistence, New and Old Town amalgamated in 1454. The Teutonic castle was destroyed. *The Thirteen Years' War ended in 1466 with the Second Peace of Thorn, in which the Teutonic Order ceded their control over Eastern Pomerania (Royal Prussia). Toruń became part of Kingdom of Poland.*

The city adopted Protestantism in 1557 during the Protestant Reformation, while most Polish cities remained Roman Catholic. During the time of the mayor Heinrich Stroband (1586-1609), the city became centralised and its administrative power went into the hands of the city council. In 1595, Jesuits arrived in order to promote the Counter-Reformation, taking control of the Church of St. John. Protestant city officials tried to limit the influx of the Catholic population into the city, as Catholics (Jesuits and Dominican Order monks) already controlled most churches, leaving only St. Mary to the Protestant citizens.

In 1677, the Prussian historian and educator Christoph Hartknoch was invited to be director of the Torun Gymnasium, a post which he held until his death in 1687. Hartknoch wrote histories of Prussia, including the cities of Royal Prussia.

In the second half of the 17th century, tensions between Catholics and Protestants grew leading to events known as the Tumult of Thorn. In 1793, the city was annexed by the Kingdom of Prussia following the Second Partition of Poland. In 1807, the city became part of the Duchy of Warsaw created by Napoleon and ruled by King Frederick Augustus I of Saxony, although Prussia took control of it again after Napoleon's defeat in 1814. In 1870, French prisoners of war taken during the Franco-Prussian War built a chain of forts surrounding the town. In the following year, the city, along with the rest of Prussia, became part of the new German Empire. During this period it became one of centers of resistance to Germanisation and Kulturkampf by Poles, who established a Polish-language newspaper called "Gazeta Toruńska". In 1875, a Polish Science Society was established and in 1884 a secret organisation dedicated to restoration of Poland.

According to the Treaty of Versailles signed after World War I in 1919, it was part of the Polish Corridor assigned to Poland. Toruń became the capital of the then Pomeranian Voivodeship. In 1925, the Baltic Institute was established in the city, with the task of documenting Polish heritage in Pomerania. In general, the interwar period was a time of significant urban development in Toruń. Major investments were completed in areas like transportation (new streets, tramway lines and the Piłsudski Bridge), residential constructions (many new houses, particularly in Bydgoskie Przedmieście) and public buildings.

The city was annexed by Nazi Germany after the Invasion of Poland in 1939 and administered as part of Danzig-West Prussia. During World War II, the chain of forts were used by the Germans as POW camps, collectively known as Stalag XX-A. The city, escaped significant destruction during the war, and was liberated from the Nazis in 1945 by the Soviet Red Army and, as before the war, became part of Poland. The remaining German population was expelled primarily to East Germany between 1945 and 1947.

After World War II, the population increased more than twofold and industry developed significantly. However, one of the most important events of the post-war era was the founding of the Nicolaus Copernicus University in 1945. Over the years, it has become one of the better universities in Poland. Its existence has influenced the life of the city enormously, as well as its perception by non-locals. The University itself was founded by Polish professors of the University of Wilno, who were forced to abandon their native city and move to post-1945 Poland.

Since 1989, when local and regional self-government was gradually reintroduced and the market economy set in, Toruń, like other cities in Poland, has undergone deep social and econonomic transformation. There is some debate among locals as to whether this time has been really spent as successfully as it should have been, but the fact is that Toruń has recently reclaimed its strong position as a regional leader, together with Bydgoszcz

*Listed on the UNESCO list of World Heritage Sites since 1997, Toruń has many monuments of architecture beginning from the Middle Ages*, including 200 military structures. *The city is famous for having preserved almost intact its medieval spatial layout and many Gothic buildings, all built from brick, including monumental churches, the Town Hall and many burgher houses.* The most interesting monuments are:

* Gothic churches:
o The Cathedral of Ss. John the Evangelist and John the Baptist, an aisled hall church built in the 14th century and extended in the 15th century; outstanding Gothic sculptures and paintings inside (Moses, St. Mary Magdalene, gravestone of Johann von Soest), Renaissance and Baroque epitaphs and altars (amongst them the epitaph of Copernicus from 1580)
o St. Mary's church, a formerly Franciscan aisled hall built in the 14th century
o St. Jacob's church, a basilica from the 14th century, with monumental wall paintings and Gothic stalls
* The Old Town Hall, begun in 1274, extended and rebuilt between 1391 and 1399, and extended at the end of the 16th century; one of the most monumental town halls in Central Europe
* City fortifications, begun in the 13th century, extended between the 14th and 15th centuries, mostly demolished in the 19th century, but partially preserved with a few city gates and watchtowers (among them the so-called Leaning Tower) from the Vistula side. See also: Toruń Fortress
* A Gothic house from the 15th century, where Copernicus was allegedly born (now a museum)
* Ruins of the Teutonic Knights' castle from the 13th century
* The House Under the Star (Polish: Dom Pod Gwiazdą), previously Gothic, briefly owned by Filip Callimachus, then rebuilt in the 16th century and in 1697, with a richly decorated stucco facade and wooden spiral stairs
* Toruń has the largest number of preserved Gothic houses in Poland, many with Gothic wall paintings or wooden beam ceilings from the 16th to the 18th centuries

Toruń, unlike many other historic cities in Poland, avoided significant destruction during World War II. In particular, the Old Town was left intact, so all its important monuments of architecture are original.

*Major renovation projects have been undertaken in recent years to improve the condition and external presentation of the Old Town.* Besides the renovation of various buildings, projects such as the reconstruction of the pavement of the streets and squares (reversing them to their historical appearance), and the introduction of new plants, trees and objects of 'small architecture', are underway.

Numerous buildings and other constructions, including the city walls along the boulevard, are illuminated at night, creating an impressive effect - probably unique among Polish cities with respect to the size of Toruń's Old Town and the scale of the illumination project itself.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Toruń*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Toruń*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Toruń*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Toruń*


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*The Karkonosze Mountains *


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*The Karkonosze Mountains
*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Golub-Dobrzyń*










Golub-Dobrzyń is a town in central Poland, located on the both sides of the Drwęca River. It is the capital of Golub-Dobrzyń County and has a population of 12,500.

Golub-Dobrzyń initially consisted of two separate towns: Golub located north of the Drwęca in Chełmno Land and Dobrzyń located south of the Drwęca in the Dobrzyń Land. The two cities were united May 5, 1951.

The village Golub (German: Gollub; Latin: villa golube), populated by Poles, was first mentioned in a document from 1258; Chełmno Land, or Culmerland, had been in the hands of the Teutonic Knights since 1231. The Teutonic Knights built a castle (1296-1306) and elevated it to town status. In 1421 all privileges of the town were confirmed by Grand Master Michael Küchmeister von Sternberg. Golub was severely damaged during wars in 1414 and 1422; the latter war called the Gollub War. The town became part of Poland according to the Second Peace of Thorn (1466).

The height of prosperity of Golub was reached during the rule of King Sigismund III Vasa 1611-25. The town was severely damaged during Polish-Swedish Wars, especially in 1626-29, 1655, and 1660, as well as the later Seven Years' War (1756-63). In the First Partition of Poland in 1772, Golub was annexed by the Kingdom of Prussia. From 1807-15 it belonged to the Duchy of Warsaw. It was assigned to the Duchy of Poznan in 1815, and in 1817 it was included in West Prussia. In 1871 it was included in Imperial Germany and was subject to Germanisation. In January 1920 it became part of Poland. 

Since the second half of the 17th century, Dobrzyń (German: Dobrin an der Drewenz) existed as a settlement on the left bank of the Drwęca. In 1684 Zygmunt Działyński named the settlement Przedmieście Golubskie. In 1789 Count Ignacy Działyński founded the city of Dobrzyń. In 1793 after the Second Partition of Poland, Dobrzyń was annexed by the Kingdom of Prussia. From 1807-15 it belonged to the Duchy of Warsaw. In 1815 it was included in the Kingdom of Poland in personal union with the Russian Empire. In the second half of the 19th century the Kingdom of Poland was annexed by Russia and the city developed quickly with a growing Jewish population. Eventually Dobrzyń became larger than Golub.

Dobrzyń became part of the Second Polish Republic in 1918 following World War I.

Monuments and landmarks

* Castle of the Teutonic Knights, built at the turn of the 13th and 14th centuries, later rebuilt and extended in the 15th century. Between 1616 and 1623 it was a residence of Anna of Finland; during this period a Renaissance attic was added. The castle was destroyed during the The Deluge. In the 19th century, it was neglected and a gale caused the collapse of its attic. After 1945 the castle was rebuilt and renovated.
* Gothic church of St. Catherine, dating back to the beginning of the 14th century, with the Renaissance chapel of the Kostka family
* Relics of defence walls
* Wooden arcaded house in the market square dating back to the end of the 18th century
* In Dobrzyń - Classicistic church built between 1823 and 1827










*The castle*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Ostromecko palace complex*










Ostromecko is situated by the right bank of the Wistula River, at the road connecting Bydgoszcz and Chełmno. Nowadays the village numbers 925 inhabitants. The surrounding areas of Ostromecko are characterized by the great variety of flora and fauna. 

*A remain of the great past of Ostromecko is the palace complex consisting of two palaces*, namely, the Old one – from XVII c. and the New one, founded by Schoenborn and Alvensleben. 

In 1985 the Old Palace was taken over by the Pomeranian Philharmonic Society and it became a branch of it. Nowadays in the museum there is a collection of temporary Polish painting and antique pianos. The residence is often visited by music lovers, who come here to listen to Chopin’s recitals and chamber concertos.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Chełmno*










Chełmno (older English: Culm; German: Kulm) is a town in northern Poland near the Vistula river with 20,000 inhabitants and the historical capital of Chełmno Land (Culmerland).

The name is derived from the Old Slavic word for hill (chełm, in modern Polish language wzgórze). This is a cognate of the English word hill and similar words in other related languages.

Culm was the German name, officially used between 1772 and 1807 and again between 1815 and 1920. During the Nazi occupation in World War II, the town was called Kulm. The town also has been known as Culm in English, but Chełmno is now more commonly used.

The first written mention of Chełmno is known from a document allegedly issued in 1065 by Duke Boleslaus II of Poland for the Benedictine monastery in Mogilno. *In 1226 Duke Konrad I of Masovia invited the Teutonic Knights to Chełmno Land (Kulmerland).* 

*In 1233 Chełmno was granted city rights known as "Kulm law" (renewed in 1251), the model system for over 200 Polish towns.* The town grew prosperous as a member of the mercantile Hanseatic League. Chełmno and Chełmno Land were part of the Teutonic Knights' state until 1466, when after the Thirteen Years' War Chełmno was incorporated into Poland and made the capital of Chełmno Voivodeship.

In 1772, following the First Partition of Poland, Chełmno was taken over by the Kingdom of Prussia. Between 1807 and 1815 Chełmno was part of the Duchy of Warsaw, returning to Prussia at the end of the Napoleonic Wars.

The city had a mixed German/Polish population during most of his history. Around 1900 the city was about one-third German and two-thirds Polish. Chełmno returned to Poland in 1920 following World War I. During the interwar period the town experienced renewed economic growth.

When World War II broke out in 1939, Nazi German authorities murdered 5,000 Polish civilians upon taking control of the territory. The atrocities took place in Klamry, Małe Czyste, Podwiesk, Plutowo, Dąbrowa Chełmińska, and Wielkie Łunawy, while many other Poles were executed in forests. The rest of the Polish population was expelled to the General Government in line with the German policy of Lebensraum. Polish Secret State resistance groups such as Polska Żyje ("Poland Lives"), Rota, Grunwald, and Szare Szeregi were also active in the area.

On 25 January 1945 German forces set fire to several buildings in the city, including a hospital, a railway terminal, and a brewery, while retreating

*Chełmno has a well-preserved medieval center, with five Gothic churches and a beautiful Renaissance town hall in the middle of the market square.*

* Gothic churches:
o Church of St Mary, former main parochial church of town, built 1280-1320 (with St. Valentine relic)
o Church of SS Jacob and Nicholas, former Franciscan church, from 14th c., rebuild in 19 c.
o Church of SS Peter and Paul, former Dominican church, from 13-14th c. rebuild in 18 and 19th c.
o Church of SS John the Baptist and Johns the Evangelist, former Benedictine and Cictercian nuns' church, with monastery, built 1290-1330
o Church of Holy Ghost, from 1280-90
*
Town Hall in Chełmno
Town hall, whose oldest part comes from the end of the 13th century, rebuilt in manneristic style (under Italian influence) in 1567-1572
* City walls which surround whole city, preserved almost as a whole, with watch towers and Grudziądzka Gate

Chełmno gives its name to the protected area called Chełmno Landscape Park, which stretches along the right bank of the Vistula.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

What a beautfiul city. It's good to see that in most of these places, the town hall, main church/cathedral and some monastery along with a few houses were at least preserved. It appears that Chelmno survived the war fairy intact. Thanks again.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Chełmno*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Grudziądz*










Grudziądz is a city in northern Poland on the Vistula River, with 99,090 inhabitants (2007).

In 1291, the town (as Graudenz) received German Kulm law city rights from the monastic state of the Teutonic Knights it was located in. In 1440, the town joined the Prussian Confederation. 

In 1466 under the II peace treaty in Torun, Chelminska Land with Grudziadz came back into the Polish borders. A convenient localisation in Central Royal Prussia decided about choosing Grudziadz to be the seat of the Prussian Parliament’s meetings, state meetings, and in the later time also the general Parliament’s congresses. *It was at the congress of 1522, when Nicolaus Copernicus uttered his famous economical dissertation on coins (“De aestimatione monetae”).* Between 1526 and 1772 in Grudziadz 170 general congresses took place.

A long period of peace was conducive to the town’s development, handicraft and trade had their good time. *The granaries which were built then, were of great importance to trading with Gdansk, Elblag and Torun.*

The XVII century was, on the contrary, the period of non-ending wars conducted by the Polish state. These wars did not omit Grudziadz. Here, during the war with Sweden for Royal Prussia, German supporting troops were standing in 1629. Near Grudziadz was the camp of the Great Crown Hetman Koniecpolski. Also Grudziadz was included in the Swedish “flood”. The Swedes gained the town in the first stage of their invasion. During several years of the occupation, the Swedish king Charles Gustaff visited Grudziadz, supervising works on rebuilding fortifications and surrounding walls of the castle. In 1659 the town was liberated by Polish troops commanded by Jerzy Lubomirski. Unfortunately, almost the whole town burnt during the surrounding actions, only the castle, cathedral and only a few living houses escaped destruction.

In the following years Grudziadz experienced hard times again, this time connected with long lasting Northern War and internal conflicts in the country. Despite this fact, this era is called by many researchers “Grudziadz baroque”, since a lot of magnificent monuments of architecture were created then. Among them we can mention: the main altar in St Nicholas’ Church, the wing in the Benedict nuns cloister, the Palace of Abbot nuns and a fabulous interior of the Jesuit Church.

Following the First Partition of Poland in 1772, the city was annexed by the King Frederick II of Prussia and made part of the German Kingdom of Prussia. In 1871, during the unification of Germany, it became part of the Prussian-led German Empire.

After the construction of a railroad bridge across the Vistula in 1878, Grudziadz became a rapidly growing industrialized city as well as a district centre in 1900. In the 1912 Reichstag elections, 21% of the votes were given to Polish candidates, while the National Liberal Party of Germany received 53% of all votes. On January 23, 1920, in accordance with the Treaty of Versailles, Grudziądz became part of the newly created Polish republic.

In the 20 years between the world wars, Grudziądz served as an important centre of culture and education with one of the biggest Polish military garrisons and several military schools located both within the confines of the city and around it. A large economic potential, and the existence of important institutions like the Pomeranian Tax Office and the Pomeranian Chamber of Industry and Trade, helped Grudziądz become the economic capital of the Pomeranian Voivodeship in the interwar period. Grudziądz's economic potential was featured at the First Pomeranian Exhibition of Agriculture and Industry in 1925, officially opened by Stanisław Wojciechowski, the President of the Second Polish Republic.

The 64th and 65th Infantry Regiments and the 16th Light Artillery Regiment of the Polish Army were stationed in Grudziądz during the 19 years of interwar period. They were part of the 16th Infantry Division, which had its headquarters in the city, as did the cavalry's famous 18th Pomeranian Uhlans Regiment. The Grudziądz Centre of Cavalry Training educated many notable army commanders. Military education in Grudziądz was also provided by the Centre of the Gendarmerie, the Air School of Shooting and Bombarding, and the N.C.O. Professional School, which offered courses for infantry reserve officer cadets.

On September 3, 1939 military troops of Nazi Germany entered Grudziądz and, as Graudenz, annexed the city into the Reichsgau Danzig-West Prussia, starting a five-year long occupation lasting till the end of World War II. Graudenz was the location of the German concentration camp Graudenz, a subcamp of the Stutthof concentration camp. As the result of heavy fights in 1945, Grudziadz was destroyed and devastated in over 60%.

Grudziądz is located on the right bank of Vistula river in the northern part of Pomerania Region, amongst main seaports (Gdańsk, Gdynia, Sopot), Bydgoszcz and Toruń. Such location and well-developed road system are the advantages of the town. The international road E-75 (Gdynia-Cieszyn) runs 5 km from the town, and two national roads, No 55 (Toruń-Grudziądz-Kwidzyn-Elbląg) and No 16-the shortest road connecting western border of Poland with Warmia and Mazury, and further Kaliningrad, run directly through Grudziądz. In addition there are plans of the motorway A-1 which will connect the Scandinavia with the southern Europe and the clearway from Poznań through Bydgoszcz, Grudziądz to Olsztyn. Such situation makes the town attractive and gives possibilities of development.

Grudziądz is over 700-year-old town, so there are a lot of monuments, among them fragments of the Town Walls with the Water Gate, the gothic church of St. Nicolas, the complex of granaries, the Jesuits’ college and the St. Francis Xavier’s church, the Benedictines nuns’ cloister, the Abbot Palace, the Citadel, historic tenements, and other monuments from XIX century.

Not only monuments make tourists come to Grudziądz, but also place where they can rest and have fun. There are three lakes in Grudziądz, among them, the biggest one is Great Rudnickie Lake, with beautiful beaches, recreation centres, water equipment rentals, bars, camping sites, sailing cenrtres.
Two water routes-Wisła and Osa, four routes for pedestrians and two international bike routes run through the town.

Scroll --->


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Grudziądz*










Fog near Grudziądz


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Cool looking shots with the approaching fog.


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*The Tuchola Forest*
*Is one of the biggest forests in Poland and Central Europe.*


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*The Wda River in Tuchola forest*










Autumn in Tuchola forest


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Włocławek*










Włocławek is a town in northern Poland on the Vistula (Wisła) and Zgłowiączka rivers, with a population of approximately 117,000. 

*Włocławek belongs to “medieval pearl” group – the oldest towns in Poland. *The burg city was founded by Prince Włodzisław, by Złowiączka river mouth to Vistula river, in early years of Piast’s dynasty reign it was thought as one of the most important strategic Polish army rallying-points. The main, water trade route passed here. In 1123 Włocławek became the seat of Włocławek’s bishops.

The proud towers of the 14th century Cathedral testify the splendour of the medieval town.


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Collegiate church in Kruszewica*









*Was built in 1140 AD.*


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Motorway A1 in Kujawsko-Pomorskie*










As of October 2009, there were *1431 kilometres of motorways and dual-carriageway expressways in Poland.*

In October 2009, *606 km* of motorways and dual -expressways were under construction.
Under current plans, by 2015 three motorways will span the country, two along the East-West axis (A2, A4) and one along the North-South axis (A1).
On May 15, 2004 the Regulation of the Council of Ministers (on the network of motorways and express roads) referred to a network of motorways and expressways in Poland totalling about *7200 km* (*including about 2,000* *km of motorways*).




















A1*U/C*


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*A wind farm near Puck*








In 2009, the wind power in Poland was produced by almost 200 registered sources and the total installed capacity was *472MW.	
*Others are under construction .


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Biskupin*










*Biskupin - one of the Oldest and Best Preserved Archeological Sites in Central Europe.*

Biskupin is the most famous archeological site in Poland and one of the best sites in Europe. *The site was reconstructed and serves as a life-size model of Iron Age fortified settlement. The site was probably established more than 700 BC (over 2700 years ago), in the same time when Roman empire was founded. *

*In the present time there is a common consensus that the site is a place of highly developed civilization, so called Lusatian culture.* It is impossible to establish the clear ethnicity of this highly developed culture. Lusatian culture existed in Central Europe and ranged from Eastern Germany, most of Poland, parts of Czech Republic and Slovakia to the parts of Ukraine.

The site was excavated from 1934 onwards by a team from Poznań University, led by the archaeologists Józef Kostrzewski (1885-1969) and Zdzisław Rajewski (1907-1974). The first report was published in 1936. By the beginning of 1939, ca. 2500 m² had been excavated. The settlement soon became famous in Poland, attracting visits from numerous distinguished guests, including officials of the Piłsudski regime, members of the military, and high churchmen such as the primate of Poland. The excavation soon became part of Polish national consciousness, a symbol of the achievements of the Slavonic forebears in prehistoric times. The site was called the "Polish Pompeii" or "Polish Herculaneum". The existence of a prehistoric fortress, 70 km from the German border, was taken to show that the prehistoric "Poles" had held their own against foreign invaders and plunderers as early as the Iron Age. Biskupin came to feature in paintings and popular novels.

When the Germans occupied parts of Poland in the autumn of 1939, Biskupin became part of the Warthegau, an area that German Nationalists claimed to have been "Germanic" since at least the Iron Age (Gustaf Kossinna, Das Weichselland, ein uralter Heimatboden der Germanen, Leipzig, Kabitzsch 1919).

Biskupin was renamed "Urstädt". In 1940, excavations were resumed under the patronage of Heinrich Himmler by the SS-Ahnenerbe under the supervision of Hauptsturmführer Hans Schleiff, a classical archaeologist who was to excavate in Olympia, Greece as well. Schleiff published only two short popular accounts that describe how Germanic tribes overran the 'small Lusatian settlement'. The excavations were continued till 1942. When the Germans retreated, the site was flooded, which ironically led to the good preservation of the ancient timbers. Excavations were resumed by Polish archaeologists after the war and lasted till 1974.

There are two settlement periods at Biskupin that follow each other without hiatus. Both settlements were laid out on a rectangular grid with eleven streets that are three meters wide. The older settlement consisted of ca. 100 oak and pine log-houses that are of similar layout and measure ca. 8 x 10 m each. They consisted of two chambers and an open entrance-area. An open hearth was located in the centre of the biggest room. There are no larger houses that could indicate social stratification.

The settlement was surrounded by a fortification that is 3,5 m wide. It is made up of oak trunks that form boxes filled with earth. The rampart is more than 450 m long and accompanied by a wooden breakwater in the lake. 6000-8000 m³ of wood have been used in the construction of the rampart.

There is a migration period (200-400 AD) settlement and a medieval stronghold on the peninsula as well.


----------



## wloclawianin (Apr 9, 2008)

*Włocławek*









Włocławek is a town in northern Poland on the Vistula (Wisła) and Zgłowiączka rivers, with a population of approximately 117,000.

*Włocławek belongs to “medieval pearl” group – the oldest towns in Poland.* The burg city was founded by Prince Włodzisław, by Złowiączka river mouth to Vistula river, in early years of Piast’s dynasty reign it was thought as one of the most important strategic Polish army rallying-points. The main, water trade route passed here. In 1123 Włocławek became the seat of Włocławek’s bishops.

Wloclawek was the greatest center of trade in cereals in the Kingdom of Poland after Gdansk
Włocławek is the largest city and industrial center in Kujawy, generates more than *36 thousand jobs.*
From the Wloclawek comes Nobel Prize laureate in the field of biochemistry *Tadeusz Reichstein*


----------



## wloclawianin (Apr 9, 2008)

*Włocławek*


----------



## wloclawianin (Apr 9, 2008)

*Włocławek*


----------



## wloclawianin (Apr 9, 2008)

*Włocławek*


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Świdnica*








Świdnicais a town in south-western Poland. It has a population of 60,317
It is now the seat of Świdnica County, and also of the smaller district of Gmina Świdnica 
*Świdnica became a town in 1250*, although no founding document has survived that would confirm this fact. In the beginning, the town belonged to the Duchy of Wrocław.











The Gothic Church of Ss. Stanislav and Vaclav from the 14th century has the highest tower in Silesia, standing 103 meters tall.


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

* Świdnica*

The Gothic Church of Ss. Stanislav and Vaclav from the 14th century has the highest tower in Silesia, standing 103 meters tall. 











The Churches of Peace 
The Churches of Peace in Jawor and Świdnica in Silesia were named after the Peace of Westphalia of 1648 which permitted the Lutherans in the Roman Catholic parts of Silesia to build three Evangelical churches from wood, loam and straw outside the city walls, without steeples and church bells. The construction time was limited to one year. Since 2001, the two remaining churches are listed as UNESCO World Heritage Sites.


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

* Świdnica*


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

Too many Włocławek pics. 
But those town to town series are also boring (I mean following posts about places that lay close to each other like Wałbrzych, Świdnica, Jelenia Góra - all in one province). 

*What about some rule? If one post presents place from A province, then next post is about any other province but A. *

For example:
post 1.: Gdańsk, Pomorskie
post 2.: Lublin, Lubelskie etc.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wąbrzeżno*










Wąbrzeźno is a town in Poland, in the Kuyavian-Pomeranian Voivodeship, about 35 km northeast of Toruń. The population is 13,971 inhabitants (2004).

At the beginning of the 13th century, a Prussian trade route developed that crossed over an isthmus between two large lakes. A defensive wall was built at this spot, and later, a settlement named Wambrez was constructed there as well. Wambresia was first mentioned in a 1251 Prussian Document (Preussische Regeste) issued at Kulmsee. Bishop Heidenreich of Bishopric of Kulm received the Kulmer Land and Loebauer Land from the pope. The Polish duke Konrad I of Masovia turned possession of the settlement over to the bishop of Chełmno. This created a problem because the Teutonic Knights were in control of the Chełmno Land, and a dispute began between the Bishop of Chełmno and the Knights. The Pope at the time, Innocent IV, was not keen to continue the dispute and installed the Bishop of Chełmno as the rightful ruler of the settlement. This dispute was the first historical mention of the settlement, which at the time was still named Wambrez. In 1251, a large church, St. Simon and Judah, was built in the city. This established the name the Teutonic Knights referred to the city, Friedeck.

At the beginning of the 14th century, a revitalization of the church and the city was begun, lead by the then-current Bishop of Kulm, Herman von Prizna. A wall was also constructed around the city to further its protection, and a castle was constructed in the city's northwestern corner. However, the city, the wall, the surrounding villages, and the castle were all completely destroyed in the Thirteen Years' War between the Teutonic Knights and the Poles. Afterwards, all of these were reconstructed, and the castle at Wambresia served as the official residence of the Bishops of Kulm until 1773.

After the end of the Thirteen Years' war, which ended with the Second Peace of Thorn (1466), the city became part of Polish province Royal Prussia. The city was again totally destroyed, this time in 1655 by Swedes during the second Polish-Swedish war. A major portion of the city also burned down in a devastating fire in 1700. After the First Partition of Poland in 1772, the city became a possession of the Prussian Kingdom, and between 1807 and 1815, the city was part of the Duchy of Warsaw. In 1788, the city was renamed Briesen, which is still referred to in German. Another devastating fire destroyed much of the city in 1792, after which the city's castle was used to supply stones for the rebuilding of the destroyed areas of town.

The residents of Briesen, as it was called at the time, mostly made their living through agriculture and brewing. Industrialization arrived in Briesen in the middle of the 19th century. Industrial development flourished in the city due to its location and its access to railroads. By 1900, the city contained cement factories, as well as automotive and mechanical engineering centers. Along with this the traditional industries of the town were also modernized, with state-of-the-art breweries and creameries taking shape.

On January 20, 1920, Briesen was returned to the newly formed Polish state, and was renamed, Wąbrzeźno, its current name. It was also made seat of its county. However, the city was invaded by Nazi Germany during World War II, and was a German possession between 1939 and 1945. During this time, nearly 4,000 residents of Wąbrzeźno and the surrounding communities were sent to concentration camps. The Red army reclaimed the city, but this was hardly an improvement, as the Soviets conducted mass deportations even more extensive than those carried out under the German occupation. The city lost its status as county seat in 1975, but regained in 1999.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Opole*










Opole is a city in southern Poland on the Oder River (Odra). It has a population of 129,553 and is the capital of the Opole Voivodeship, and also the seat of Opole County. 

Today, many German Upper Silesians and Poles of German ancestry live in the Opole region, in the city itself, Germans make less than 3% of population.

*Opole developed since the 10th century as the regional capital of the Slavic Opolanie.* Their first settlements were on the Wyspa Pasieka island in the middle of the Odra. At the end of the century Silesia became part of Poland and was ruled by the Piast dynasty; the land of the pagan Opolanie was conquered by Duke Bolesław I in 1012/1013. From the 11th-12th centuries it was also a castellany. 

*After the death of Duke Władysław II the Exile, Silesia was divided in 1163 between two Piast lines- the Wrocławska line in Lower Silesia and the Opolsko-Raciborska of Upper Silesia.* Opole would became a duchy in 1172 and would share much in common with the Duchy of Racibórz, with which it was often combined. In 1281 Upper Silesia was divided further between the heirs of the dukes, and the Duchy of Opole was temporarily reestablished in 1290.

While German merchants had earlier established a colony in Opole at the crossing of the Oder, German peasants began arriving in 1217. Opole received German town law in 1254, which was expanded with Neumarkt law in 1327 and Magdeburg rights in 1410. Along with most of Silesia, in 1327 the Duchy of Opole came under the sovereignty of the Kingdom of Bohemia, itself part of the Holy Roman Empire. In 1521 the Duchy of Racibórz (Ratibor) was inherited by the Duchy of Opole, by then already known by the German name Oppeln. With the death of King Louis II of Bohemia at the Battle of Mohács, Silesia was inherited by Ferdinand I, placing Oppeln under the sovereignty of the Habsburg Monarchy of Austria. The Habsburgs took control of the region in 1532 after the line of local Piast dukes died out. 

Beginning in 1532 the Habsburgs pawned the duchy to different rulers. With the abdication of King John II Casimir of Poland as the last Duke of Opole in 1668, the region passed to the direct control of the Habsburgs.

King Frederick II of Prussia conquered most of Silesia from Austria in 1740 during the Silesian Wars; Prussian control was confirmed in the Peace of Breslau in 1742. From 1816–1945 Opole was the capital of Regierungsbezirk Oppeln within Prussia. The city became part of the German Empire during the unification of Germany in 1871.

After the defeat of Imperial Germany in World War I, a plebiscite was held on 20 March 1921 in Oppeln to determine if the city would be in the Weimar Republic or become part of the Second Polish Republic. 20,816 (94.7%) votes were cast for Germany, 1,098 (5.0%) for Poland, and 70 (0.3%) votes were declared invalid. Voter participation was 95.9%. However, at the time the voting population consisted only of ethnic Germans. Results of the plebiscite in the Opole-Land county were different, with 30% of population voting for Poland.

Oppeln was the administrative seat of the Province of Upper Silesia from 1919–1939. With the defeat of Poland in the Invasion of Poland at the beginning of World War II in 1939, formerly Polish Eastern Upper Silesia was readded to the Province of Upper Silesa and Oppeln lost its status as provincial capital to Katowice (renamed Kattowitz again).

After the end of the Second World War in 1945, Oppeln was transferred from Germany to Poland according to the Potsdam Conference, and given its original Slavic name of Opole. Opole became part of the Katowice Voivodeship from 1946–1950, after which it became part of the Opole Voivodeship. Unlike other parts of historical eastern Germany ceded to remapped Poland, Opole and the surrounding region's German population remained and was not forcibly expelled as elsewhere, even though many ethnic Germans with right to German citizenship left to West Germany to flee the communist Eastern Bloc. *Today Opole, along with the surrounding region, is known as a centre of the German-speaking Silesian minority in Poland. Though in the city itself only 2,46% of the inhabitants declared German nationality according to the last national census of 2002.*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Opole*










scroll --->


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Opole*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Moszna castle*










The name of the village probably comes from the name Moschin, the family arrived in the parish hyphen in the fourteenth century. *According to legend, Moszna In the Middle Ages belonged to the Templar Order.* 

In 1679 he was a family owned Moszna von Skall. In 1723, after the death of the owner of Ursula Maria von Skall, Moszna passed into the hands of her cousin nadmarszałka court of Frederick the Great - Georg Wilhelm von Reisewitz. From this period comes the palace - the middle part of the castle today. In 1771, the family von Reisewitz lost *******, and the property was purchased at auction by Heinrich Leopold von Seherr-Thoss - whose family had also owned the castle and good in the near Good. 

In 1853, Karl Gotthard Seherr-Thoss has sold Moszna Heinrich von Erdmannsdorfowi, who disposed it in 1866 and Hubert von Tiel-Winckler of Miechowice His son Franz Hubert was the originator and builder of the castle, built as soon as in 1896, partially burned baroque palace. Grandfather Franz Hubert, Franz Winckler worked as a miner in a mine in Miechowicach. After the death of his wife and the owner of the mine married a rich widow - Maria Aresin. In 1840 the King gave him a knighthood. Fortune heiress was his daughter Valeska, who in 1854 married Hubert von Tiele and he bought in 1866 and *******. After marriage, use the combined name - Tiel-Winckler. Hubert died in 1893 and the property after it fell, according to the principle of the estate, the eldest son - was it said Franz-Hubert. 

In 1895 he entered the ranks of the aristocracy by title hrabiowskiemu, nadanemu him by Emperor William. A year later, after the fire, he rebuilt and expanded its headquarters. In 1904 and later 1911 and 1912 Earl visited the ruler of Germany, arriving on the hunt for him and it was built in the years 1911 to 1913 the western wing. Son of Franz-Hubert, Claus-Peter in the interwar period przehulał part of his fortune of their ancestors. Dying childless, his cousin's son was to inherit the fortune and the title of count. His family lived until the end of the war in the castle Moszna to Germany to escape the oncoming Red Army. 

After the war, the fate of the castle were arranged differently - since 1972 it functioned as hospital treatment of neuroses. 

*The Castle, according to the whimsy of Franz-Hubert, has 365 rooms and 99 towers, which is famous for. Outstanding architecture of the castle attracts many tourists every year.*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Moszna castle*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*The Opawskie Mountains*










The Opawskie Mountains (Polish: Góry Opawskie, Czech: Zlatohorská vrchovina) is a mountain range in the Eastern Sudetes in the Czech Republic and Poland. 

The Polish part of the range includes the protected area known as Opawskie Mountains Landscape Park.

Major towns (Polish side):

* Prudnik
* Głuchołazy


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Nysa*










Nysa (German: Neisse or Neiße) is a town in southwestern Poland on the Nysa Kłodzka river with 47,545 inhabitants (2006 official estimate). It comprises the urban portion of the surrounding Gmina Nysa, a mixed urban-rural commune with a total population of 60,123 inhabitants. It is the largest city in Poland that is not located in a strictly "urban" commune.

Nysa is one of the oldest towns in Silesia. It was probably founded in the 10th century and afterwards became the capital of a principality of its name, which around 1200 became part of the Bishopric of Wrocław as the Duchy of Nysa. The town's fortifications from 1350 served to defend against the Hussites in 1424.

During the Thirty Years' War (1618–1648) it was besieged three times. The first Silesian War (1740-41, War of the Austrian Succession) ended Austrian sovereignty over Silesia and left the town in the hands of King Frederick II of Prussia, who laid the foundations of its modern fortifications. On 25 August 1769 Neisse was the site of a meeting between Frederick II and Emperor Joseph II, co-regent in the Habsburg Monarchy of Austria.

During the Napoleonic Wars, Neisse was taken by the French in 1807. It retained its mostly Catholic character within the predominantly Protestant province of Silesia in the Kingdom of Prussia. *Because of its many churches from the Gothic and Baroque periods the town was nicknamed "the Silesian Rome".* From 1816-1911, the town was the seat of the Neisse District, after which it became an independent city.

After World War I, Neisse became part of the new Province of Upper Silesia. Conquered by the Red Army during World War II (the city was destroyed in 60%), the town was placed under Polish administration according to the Potsdam Agreement and renamed to the traditional Polish Nysa. The town's German population was largely evacuated or expelled and replaced with Poles.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Głuchołazy*










Głuchołazy (German: Bad Ziegenhals) is a town in Poland, in Opole Voivodship, in Nysa County, near the border with the Czech Republic. It has 14,879 inhabitants

The city was established before 1232. Till 1810 it was the property of the Wroclaw bishops (church’s nyskie principality). 

At the beginning of the 14th century it was a part of Czech, sharing the political situation of Silesia. In the 15th and 16th century Głuchołazy were the important, regional center of the weaving and iron ores output. 

Since 1741 it was a part of Prussia. In the 19th century the city developed into a resort, with the wood and paper industry development. In 1876 the railway connection with Nysa was established. During the 2nd World War in 1945, Głuchołazy were occupied by the Soviet Army. After the deportation of the German citizens of the city, inhabitants from the villages in Tarnopol Voivodship (currently Ukraine) were relocated to Głuchołazy.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Głuchołazy - landscapes*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Brzeg*










Brzeg (German: Brieg) is a town in southwestern Poland with 38,496 inhabitants (2004), situated in Silesia in the Opole Voivodeship on the left bank of the Oder.

Brzeg was in earlier documents referred to as Civitas Altae Ripae, meaning "city at high banks" of the Oder (Odra) river; its name is derived from the Polish Brzeg (shore).

The city received municipal rights in 1250 from the Wrocław Duke Henry III the White, and was fortified in 1297. *From 1311-1675 Brzeg was the capital of a Lower Silesian duchy (Duchy of Brzeg) ruled by the Piast dynasty*, a branch of the dukes of Lower Silesia, one of whom built a castle in 1341. Much of Silesia was part of the Kingdom of Bohemia during the Middle Ages. The town was burned by the Hussites in 1428 and soon afterwards rebuilt.

In 1595 Brzeg was again fortified by Joachim Frederick, duke of Brieg. In the Thirty Years' War it suffered greatly; in that of the Austrian succession it was heavily bombarded by the Prussian forces; and in 1807 it was captured by the French and Bavarians. When Bohemia fell to the Habsburg Monarchy of Austria in 1526, the town fell under the overlordship of the Habsburgs in their roles of Kings of Bohemia, although it was still ruled locally by the Silesian Piasts. Upon the extinction of the last duke Georg Wihelm von Liegnitz-Brieg-Wohlau (George IV William of Liegnitz) in 1675, Brzeg came under the direct role of the Habsburgs.

In 1537 the duke Frederick II of Brieg concluded a treaty with Elector Joachim II of Brandenburg, whereby the Hohenzollerns of Brandenburg would inherit the duchy upon the extinction of the Silesian Piasts. 

On the death of George William the last duke in 1675, however, Austria refused to acknowledge the validity of the treaty and annexed the duchies and Frederick the Great of the Kingdom of Prussia used this treaty to justify his claim at the invasion of Silesia during the War of the Austrian Succession in 1740. Brieg and most of Silesia were annexed by Prussia after that state's victory. Its fortifications were destroyed by the French in 1807. The city of Brieg became part of Imperial Germany in 1871. 

During the Second World War, 60% of the city was destroyed. After the war, the Potsdam Conference put Silesia, and thus the town under Polish administration. 










Reinessance town hall


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Brzeg - the castle*










Brzeg Castle is one of the most beautiful examples of Polish Renaissance.

The castle was built in the XIII century as the residence of Silesian princes from Polish Piast dynasty. Used as such until 1675. Partly rebuilt in a Renaissance style. 

Today the Brzeg´s Castle houses a museum.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Niewodniki palace*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Namysłów*










Namysłów (German: Namslau) is a town in Poland, in Opole Voivodeship. Located along the Widawa River. Its population was 18,985 in 2007.

The town began to develop during the 13th century, but was destroyed in 1241 during the Mongol invasion of Europe. It was refounded by Duke Bolesław II the Bald in 1249. Until 1294 it was part of the Duchy of Wroclaw, and from 1312–23 it was briefly the seat of an eponymous duchy. *A castle, first documented in 1312, was a residence of King Casimir III of Poland in 1341. The Treaty of Namslau, in which Casimir renounced his claims on Silesia to King Charles IV of Bohemia, was signed in the town in 1348.*

Namslau was briefly an independent city during the 14th century and was enriched by the trade route from Wrocław to Kraków, especially with linen. The town was unsuccessfully besieged by Hussites in 1428. A privileged rifleman's guild was established in Namslau in 1434. Besides Wroclaw, Namslau was the only Silesian town which refused to pay homage to Ladislaus the Posthumous in 1453. As part of the Bohemian crown, the town passed to the Habsburg Monarchy of Austria in 1526.

After a lengthy siege, Namslau was sacked by Swedes troops during the Thirty Years' War. *In 1703 Leopold I, Holy Roman Emperor, granted the castle to the Teutonic Knights*, who subsequently created a komturei.

Namslau passed to the Kingdom of Prussia in the 1742 Treaty of Breslau. During the Seven Years' War, it was occupied by Austrian and Russian troops. The town was occupied by French troops from 1806–07 during the Napoleonic Wars; the castle was secularized in 1810. Namslau became part of the new Prussian Province of Silesia in 1815 and was administered within Kreis Namslau, Regierungsbezirk Breslau. The town became part of the German Empire in 1871 during the unification of Germany.

Namslau began to develop rapidly during the 19th century. The first newspaper within the town was founded in 1846, and Namslau was connected with Breslau by telegraph in 1862. It was connected by railway to Breslau and Kreuzburg (Kluczbork by 1868 and to Oppeln (Opole) by 1899. One of the most well-known companies in the town was Brauerei Haselbach. In 1862 the brewer August Haselbach acquired the castle brewery, built in 1538; he purchased the castle in 1895. The industrial brewery was used as the model for other Haselbach breweries throughout Germany.

During World War II, the Nazis erected a subcamp of Gross-Rosen concentration camp near Namslau. On 21 January 1945 the town was conquered by the Red Army, leaving most of the buildings destroyed. As Namysłów, the town was placed under Polish administration on 30 April, which was confirmed by the post-war Potsdam Agreement. Reconstruction of the old town began after the war.



















Remains of the castle


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wooden churches of Opole region*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wooden churches of Opole region*


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*The Opawskie Mountains*








is a mountain range in the Eastern Sudetes in the Czech Republic and Poland. The Polish part of the range includes the protected area known as Opawskie Mountains Landscape Park.


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*The Opawskie Mountains*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Dobra palace*










Currently under renovation


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Byczyna*










Byczyna (Latin: Bicina, Bicinium, German: Pitschen) is a town with 3,708 inhabitants (2004).

Town of Byczyna was first mention in 1054 when it temporarily served as the capital of the Polish Bishopric of Wrocław. 

The name of the town comes from the Old Polish word byczyna (the word byk means "a bull" in Polish), which means a place where bulls are bred and grazed. Various other spellings of the word Byczyna were used over centuries, such as Byscina, Biczin, Byczyn, Pyschyn and the German Pitschen.

After the loss of Silesia by Poland in the 14th century Byczyna for centuries was the frontier town (near the border to Poland) and located north of Kluczbork and Olesno in Upper Silesia. 

*Byczyna went down in the history of Poland as the place of a triumph of the Polish army. At the city walls of Byczyna on 24 January 1588 Jan Zamojski (1542-1605), the commander-in-chief of the Polish troops (Hetman) defeated the army of Archduke Maximilian of Habsburg, a claimant to the Polish throne.* Although the origins of this event were far beyond Byczyna, the battle took place here.

*Byczyna has retained the charm of an ancient town that has changed little over the centuries. A quite small, elliptical area is surrounded with the defensive walls, which have been almost entirely preserved to this day, the sand tower and parts of the 15th/16th century moat*. 

There are small backstreets, and narrow streets with low houses and several much higher towers which can bee seen from a long distance. These are the tower of the Town Hall, built at the turn of the 15th and 16th century and renovated in baroque and classical style, the tower of the baroque Holy Trinity Catholic church built in 1767, the 14th century Gothic St. Nicholas' Evangelical church and two towers at the gate.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Byczyna*


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

very interesting images of the Oppole region, especially the Moszna castle is quite impressive!

One of these days I shall dare a journey to Poland!


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kluczbork*










Kluczbork (German: Kreuzburg O.S.) is a town in southwestern Poland with 26,670 inhabitants (2003), situated in the Opole Voivodeship. 

Archaeological findings (stone arrowheads, axes) provide evidence that this region was settled as far back as the Stone Age (1700 b.c.). 

*The origin of Kluczbork is connected with Chivalrous Order of the Crusaders of Red Star*, which come from Palestine to Bohemia in 1217, where they beyond fight with Moslems devoted themselves to the education and care of the sick (Hospitalers). In the thirteenth century, they reached the Silesia and in 1253 they achieved from duke of Wroclaw Henry III, permission to location town under the Magdeburg Law in - so far - marketplace settlement. 

Since 1274 Kluczbork became the main business and administrative centre of the Kluczbork Land.

With the Congress of Visegrád (1335), King Casimir III of Poland renounced his rights to Silesia and Kluczbork passed to King John I of Bohemia. The town was repeatedly pawned during this time period and received the privileges of a salt market in 1426. 

In 1430 (during the Hussite War) Kluczbork was occupied by Hussites. The town became a target attacks by Anti-Hussite forces. As a result of negotiations Kluczbork was governed by Dukes of Olesnica.

Till this period the town was inhabited by a predominantly Polish-speaking population. After the death of King Louis II of Hungary and Bohemia at the Battle of Mohács in 1526, Silesia was inherited by the Habsburg Monarchy of Austria.

On January 25, 1588, the day after the Battle of Byczyna, Polish troops under Jan Zamoyski plundered Kluczbork.

In 1627 (during the Thirty Years War) Kluczbork was besieged by Union Army, which military actions caused devastation, plunder and burning the town. After ending the war, Kluczbork had a great chance for development. In years 1660-1671 the order Arians (from Poland) found shelter in Kluczbork. They organized here synods twice (1663, 1668).

In 1675, after the death of the last Duke of Brześć, the Habsburgs took possession of Kluczbork. In 1740 Kluczbork together with Upper and Lower Silesia went to Prussia. For almost 200 years Kluczbork Land remained under Prussian reign.

In 1816 Kluczbork was made as a county town. In the first half of the 19th century the building of railway line and roads were originated, hence Kluczbork became important railway knot in the northern part of Opole district. Simultaneously, the system of education was developed . In 1858 training college for bilingual teachers (Polish and German) and in 1863 municipal high school were opened.

Till the end of XIX century Kluczbork Land was characterized as a rural region. The beginning of the 20th century brought significant industry development. In 1905 "Famak" Machinery and Equipment Factory (metal factory) was opened. The brewery, printing house, sugar factory, brickyard, modern slaughterhouse and furniture factory were arisen.

After the First World War the border of Weimar Republic with Poland was defined few kilometres from Kluczbork, in this way Kluczbork Land was border terrain. After Upper Silesia division in 1921, Kluczbork district has belonged to Germany, since 1933 - to the Third Reich - till 20th January 1945, when Soviet and Ukrainian armies marched into the town.

Since 1945 (18th March), after the end the Second World War, Kluczbork has belonged to Poland.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kluczbork*


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I have never heard of these cities and never knew there were so many medieval cities in Poland that are still intact. My travel itinerary keeps getting hopelessly bigger. I may need a few months to see all this.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Paczków*










Paczków (German: Patschkau) is a town with 8,226 inhabitants (2004). 

*It is one of the few towns in Europe in which medieval fortifications have been almost completely preserved. *

Located in the southeastern outskirts of the historical province of Lower Silesia, along the medieval road from Lesser Poland to Klodzko Valley and Prague, *Paczków is called “Polish Carcassone", thanks to its well-preserved medieval fortifications. However, while the famous French Carcassonne is a XIX century reconstruction, all historic buildings of Paczków are authentic.*

Paczków (its name comes from the old Slavic first name Pakoslaw) was officially founded on March 8, 1254, when the Bishop of Wroclaw, Tomasz I gave permission for the location of a new town. It was placed near the ancient village of Paczków, and henceforth, the name of the village was changed to Old Paczków. Paczków quickly grew, becoming not only a market town, but also a stronghold, guarding southwestern borders of the mighty ecclesiastical Duchy of Nysa. It was granted the so-called Flemish rights, based on Magdeburg rights. The new town received several privileges, such as the right to brew beer, and its early inhabitants were mostly craftsmen, such as bakers, butchers, and shoemakers.

In the late Middle Ages and subsequent periods, Paczków shared the stormy fate of other towns of Silesia, with frequent disasters, such as hunger (1325), floods (1333, 1501, 1539, 1560, 1598, 1602), fires (1565, 1634), as well as epidemics - Black Death (1349), and cholera (1603-1607, 1633). 

Paczków also suffered during the Hussite Wars, when it was captured by the Hussites on March 17, 1428. The period of religious wars did not end until the late XV century, and only then did Paczków begin to flourish again. With the financial support of the bishops of Nysa, new fortifications were constructed, with a wall and towers.

In 1526 Paczków, together with the whole of Silesia, passed to the Austrian Habsburg dynasty (see also Silesian Piasts). The XVI century was the best period in the history of the town. It was a major center of trade, with several manufacturers of textiles. The end of prosperity came during the Thirty Years' War, when warring armies destroyed Paczków and adjacent areas. In 1742, after the Silesian Wars, Paczkow was annexed by the Kingdom of Prussia, and it subsequently became part of the German Empire. The town, known then as Patschkau, remained within the borders of Germany until 1945, when, following the Potsdam Agreement, it was placed under Polish administration. Its German population was largely evacuated or expelled and replaced with Poles, most of whom came from current Western Ukraine (see: Kresy), mostly from areas of Lviv, Ternopil, and Volhynia.

*World War Two spared Paczków, and most of its monuments have been preserved.* Called “The Polish Carcassone” (or "The Silesian Carcassone"), as early as in the XV century, it was surrounded by double ring of defensive walls. Initially, the fortifications were made of dirt and wood, but later they were replaced by mightier stone walls.

The first fortifications of Paczków were built in the mid-XIV century upon the order of the Bishop of Wroclaw, Przeclaw z Pogorzeli. In the mid XV century, Paczków had three gates - Wroclaw Gate (eastern), Klodzko Gate (western), and Zabkowice Slaskie Gate (southern). In the second half of the XVI century, the northern Nysa Gate was added. Vertical, 9-meter walls made from stone still surround the historical center of the town today. Altogether, the fortifications are around 1200 meters long, and apart from four gates, *there originally were 24 wall towers, out of which 19 have been preserved*. Along the defensive walls, there was a moat, which has been turned into a recreational park.

*Besides its fortifications, Paczków is famous for renaissance, baroque, and neoclassic tenement houses, which surround the town square. The oldest of these buildings date back to around 1500*, with the most visible being the so-called “House of the Executioner”. Also, in the center of Paczków, there is the town hall, with 48-meter high tower.

*Another interesting monument of “Polish Carcassone” is the Church of John the Evangelist, which is considered to be one of the most impressive fortified churches in Poland.* Its construction began in 1350, and lasted for 30 years. The unique Gothic church, which is made of stone and bricks displays a renaissance attic, and its mighty structure has been incorporated into the town's fortifications. The church stands out because of its immense size, and inside there are sculptures attributed to Wit Stwosz. Next to the complex there is the so-called Tatar well. According to a legend, a Tatar warrior (see Mongol invasion of Poland) was thrown into the well, after he had captured the daughter of a wealthy inhabitant of Paczków.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Paczków*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Paczków*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Krasiejów - Dinopark*










PALEONTOLOGICAL PAVILION in Krasiejów is a research and exhibition centre. The building rests on a slope of the open-pit mine and, under its glass floor one can admire the largest European fossils collection of Mesozoic reptiles and amphibians. The site can be seen in its original condition, as it set 220 million years ago. It is easy to view the fossils from the walkway located in the south of the pavilion. The pavilion is the first investment implemented by the Dinopark Association, established by local governments of Ozimek and Kolonowskie communes, in cooperation with Opole Province authorities, in order to use paleontological discoveries for the benefit of science, education and tourism.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*The Opole Open-Air Museum of Rural Architecture*










The modern center of the museum


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

- edit


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Otmuchów*










Otmuchów (German: Ottmachau) is a town in Nysa County, Opole Voivodeship, Poland, with 5,317 inhabitants.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Otmuchów castle*










The history of Otmuchow's castle begins in the first half of the XII century when the pope Hadrian gives Otmuchow ground and the castle in rule to Wroclaw bishops. That is thank to their business and their initiative the castle undergo transformations and extension.

The existence of the castle are certified by the documents, one them from 1245 another from 1261 when the bulding was written to be a castrum and in was also said a bout casteuan`s presence. Only north east wing of the castle remained baut it is still the carsiderable attraction in Otmuchow. 

The great time for the castle was the activity of the bishop Andrzej Jeremi (1585 - 1596) who was a well known art patron in Silezian. His ambitions made the castle real renaissance residence. The bishops Jerin rebuild one part of the castle. He adorned the elevations with sgraffits ans reconstructed insides. 

He transforned completely old maedieval building and changed it into reneissance one. The results of hos work can be seen even today . We can look at to the rest of sgraffits, beautifful animals and plants dravings next to the rest of sgraffits, animals and plants drawings next to the window as vell as decoration an the walls showing coat of arms of Jerin with the pictures of saint Andrew (the faunder) and Jhon the Baptize (the patron of bishops in Wroclaw). With time the castle was the main attracions for bishops frop Wroclaw and for some princes. And probably thanks to their generosity it was still rehewed. 

During the thirty years of war beautiful castle famous for its wealth was attacked and robbed by the Swedish commanded by Wittenberg. He decided to destroy the castle in 1646. The castle was rebuit and reconstructed again during the times when its ruller was bishops Karol Ferdynand Waza from the king family. 

The last owner Bernard von Humbold decident to sell the castle to the town in 1928 becouse of the building of Otmuchowskie Lake. Since then castle was a hotel. After 1945 its insides were desingnet for touristic aims by carry out many renovation and conservation works.


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*A4 motorway and a young forest in Opole Voivodeship.*









A4


----------



## Gieneklon (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^^
I love this side , beautiful pictures.
Thanks for updates so often :banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Your welcome 


*Landscape & Niemodlin Castle*


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Niemodlin Castle*
Renaissance castle, built about 1600.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kamień Śląski palace*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Jędrzejów palace*


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Very nice...many thanks as always.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Rogalin palace*










Rogalin is a village in western Poland, situated on the Warta river. It lies approximately 19 km (12 mi) south of the city of Poznań.

*Rogalin is primarily famous for its 18th-century baroque palace of the Raczyński family*, now the Raczyński Art Gallery, housing a permanent exhibition of Polish and international paintings (including Paul Delaroche and Claude Monet and the famous Jan Matejko's large-scale painting Joanna d'Arc, see a fragment below). The gallery was started by Edward Aleksander Raczyński. 

*Rogalin is also known for its 1000 year old oak trees on the banks of the Warta.*

Much of the surrounding area forms a protected area known as Rogalin Landscape Park.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*The Rogalin Landscape Park*










The Rogalin Landscape Park was established in 1997 in order *to protect one of the largest in Europe concentrations of centuries - old pedunculate oaks* (Quercus robur) that grow in the Warta River valley, and to protect numerous backwaters as well as certain historical and cultural values.

The famous Rogalin oaks have become a symbol of the Wielkopolska region. They have been admired by tourists and researchers for years. *Nowhere else in Europe will you find such a large concentration of old, many of them reaching the age of over 500 years*, oaks as those that grow in the Warta's riverine forests. They were first counted in 1904. The latest calculation suggests there are 1435 oaks, 860 of which are natural monuments. The circumferences of many of those venerable trees may reach as much as 10 metres. 

However, the most famous four are: the three that grow in the Rogalin palace's park and are called "Lech", "Czech" and "Rus" whose circumferences are respectively 930, 810 and 670 cm, and "Edward", whose circumference is 650 and which grows on the slope of the Warta River valley.










*1000 year old oak*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*The Rogalin Landscape Park*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Zakrzewo palace*


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Żerków-Czeszewo Landscape Park 
*








Żerków-Czeszewo Landscape Park (Żerkowsko-Czeszewski Park Krajobrazowy) is a protected area (Landscape Park) in west-central Poland.


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Śmiełów*









Śmiełów is famous for the only Polish museum devoted to Adam Mickiewicz, Polish national poet, who stayed in the village for few weeks in late summer of 1831. Museum is located in the classical-Palladian palace, designed by the leading Polish classicist, Stanisław Zawadzki in 1797. The palace is believed to be one of the greatest examples of neo-classical architecture in Poland.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Licheń Basilica*










The Basilica of Our Lady of Licheń is a Roman Catholic church located in the village of Licheń Stary near Konin in the Greater Poland Voivodeship in Poland. 

It was designed by Barbara Bielecka and built between 1994 and 2004. The construction was funded entirely by pilgrims' donations. 

With the central nave 98 meters tall, 120 meters long and 77 meters wide, and with a tower 141.5 metres tall, *it is Poland's largest church and one of the largest churches in the world. *

The church is dedicated to Our Lady of Sorrows whose icon, dating back to the 18th century, is displayed in the basilica's main altar. It is one of Poland's principal pilgrimage sites.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Licheń Basilica*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Gołuchów castle*










The Goluchow Castle, originally a defence structure, was built for Rafal Leszczynski around 1650, to be turned into a stately magnate residence by Rafal's son, Waclaw, one of the Republic of Poland - Lithuania's most prominent citizens. 

Two and a half centuries later Izabela of the Czartoryskis Dzialynska, who then owned the Castle, had it restored in the style of the French Renaissance, as was then the fashion. The restoration, modelled on the chateaux on the Loire and, partly, on Italian palaces, was the work of the French architect Maurice August Ouradou, assisted by Zygmunt Gorgolewski, a Pole. French artists were employed to decorate the Castle walls and interiors, and many of the sculptures which adorn the courtyard to this day were brought from France and Italy. 

While nineteenth-century in appearance, the Castle has retained a number of earlier architectural traits and details, most notably the in its main part and in the gallery. And even though it was Izabela Dzialynska who gave the final shape to the building, it remains called the Leszczynskis Castle.

Since 1962, following a restoration, visitors have been welcomed to see the combined former Goluchow collections and the newly acquired exhibits in the following rooms: the Ancient Vases (seventh to third century B.C.) Room, the Ancient Room, the Gothic Rooms with the period's works of art, the Old Polish Portrait Room and the Polish Room with old copies of royal portraits as well as with portraits of the Republic's hetmans (commanders) and voivods (palatines). 

The exhibition rooms and other interiors contain also original Renaissance fireplaces, sculpted doors, richly ornamented ceilings (with images of Poland's rulers in the Royal Room) and paintings. The display would not be complete without old furniture, paintings and Polish and European decorative arts and crafts dating from the sixteenth through eighteenth century.

The Castle is surrounded by a landscape park established in the nineteenth century. The largest such park in the Wielkopolska region, it has oaks reaching five meters in perimeter. Visitors may also see a neo-Renaissance chapel - the Czartoryskis Mausoleum - and the Castle's outbuildings housing Poland's only Forestry Museum.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

- deleted


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Rawicz*










Rawicz is a town in central Poland with 21,398 inhabitants (2004).

The town was founded by Adam Olbracht Przyjma-Przyjemski for Protestant refugees from Silesia during the Thirty Years War. In the 1800s, it contained a Protestant church and a medieval town hall. The principal industry was the manufacture of snuff and cigars. Trade involved grain, wool, cattle, hides, and timber. In 1905 it had 11,403 inhabitants.

The Rawicz area was overtaken by Prussia during the Second Partition of Poland. The Congress of Vienna, held in 1815, created the Grand Duchy of Poznań, of which the Rawicz area was an integral part.

After first world war Rawicz became again part of Poland.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Rawicz*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Gostyń*










Gostyn was founded on 1 April 1278 by prince Przemysl (Premislaus) II. The town was built on the islands of the river Kania oxbow. The location of the town between Poznan and Wroclaw contributed to its development. In the 15th and 16th century the town was at its height thanks to craft guilds and trade. In the late 16th century Gostyn was a significant centre of the Reformation movement. 

In 1565 the synod of non-Catholic faiths of Wielkopolska (Great Poland) was held here. The 17th century was the time of economic decline due to numerous wars and epidemics. In 1793 Gostyn became part of the so called Southern Prussia. In 1863 the town transformed from private to public property. At that time it was an important centre for Polish national identity. In 1887 the Gostyn district was established and railway connections were soon set up. During the Inter-War Years the political and economic situation was difficult. On 6 September 1939 the Nazi troops invaded the town and on 21 October 1939 they executed thirty inhabitants of the Gostyn district. The Nazi occupation ended when the Soviet Army moved in on 27 January 1945. After the war the town regained its strength and has developed dynamically especially since 1990.

*The St. Philip Neri Basilica of the Congregation of Oratory is a genuine architectural pearl.* It was built (1675-1698) in the style of Santa Maria della Salute Church in Venice according to the design of Balthazar Longheny. The main works were also conducted by Italians – Giorgio and Giovanni Catenazzi. The erection of the dome was supervised by another Italian architect – Pompeo Ferrari. The interior of the dome is covered with a polychromy by Georg W. Neuhertz (1746). The walls are decorated with frescos painted by Bernard Preibisz. The construction of main altar was commenced in 1723 and ended in 1726.


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

The castles and the palaces are very nice.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Konin*










Konin is a town on the Warta river in central Poland. As of 2006 it had 81,233 inhabitants.

In the Middle Ages, since 12th to 13th centuries A.D. the centre of complex of settlements near Konin was situated in the place where there is a Stare Miasto village today. There was a large settlement founded along the Polish Law there with a market place and church build of sand-stone. Its name was Konin at that time - the name Stare Miasto apperaed in use later on, when Konin itself changed its location. What remained from that time is SS Peter's and Paul's parish church with magnificent carved portal and the solar clock on the south wall - probably the oldest solar clock in Greater Poland. In 1331 Settlement in Stare Miasto was plundered and burnt down by Teutonic Knights (Krzyżacy) during one of their illegal sallies against Polish Kingdom spanning deep into the main body of Greater Poland. This what remained from the settlement was abandoned soon and the town of Konin was founded elsewhere, in much more defensible place - namely just there, where the Old Town of Konin is situated nowadays.
Gosławice district - rural architecture in open-air museum

Since 13th century onward the town of Konin has been situated on hard accessibile marshy grounds of island between several branches of Warta river. The oldest available note confirming the location of the town of Konin is connected with the chief officer of a settlers named Gosław - it was written in 1293. It is supposed that the location of town based on a charter signed by Przemysł II (duke of whole of Greater Poland) while he visited to Konin personally, namely in 1284 and 1292. We know what size exactly the town had at that time - its North - South axis equalled 430 meters, while West - East axis equalled only 210 meters. The area of town equalled 8 hectares and its circumference 1100 meters. And so Konin was a town of medium size at that time.

In 14th century the significance of Konin is little by little growing. There are some temporary and separate records of Castellans from Konin. Castellan was a very significant office in feudal Poland and only the oldest towns in country were granted them. Approximately in the half of 14th century Konin became a capital of Judicial County in Kalisz Voivodeship. The town was connected with an office of Starost of the district. There must have been also a school in Konin at that time, because one student from Konin is on 14th century record of Charles University in Prague.

Second half of 14th and the whole 15th century are believed as the period of the rapid development of Konin. During the reign of Polish king Casimir III the Great (1310-1370), the king's castle was erected in Konin, and the town was encircled with walls and with moat. It was the beginning of the town of Konin as a king's town. Well known Polish King Władysław II Jagiełło (1351(52) - 1434) was a frequent guest in Konin in years 1403, 1425 and 1433. This king managed to weaken and even to destroy partly the political and military power of Teutonic Knights. Polish-Lithuanian army won decisive Battle of Grunwald (15 July 1410). 

16th century is believed as a golden age of the Polish Nation. It was the time of significant, economical, political, military, cultural and territorial growth both of Poland in general and of its towns. Konin itself was not an exception. Developments of various branches of handi-crafts went on and was gaining its momentum. The description of the town written in 1557 enumerates craftsmen opened in Konin. There were 8 butchers, 14 bakers, 21 shoemakers and 4 fishermen in Konin. In town there was also a brick-yard and town's mill

At the very beginning of 17th century there was a notable development of textile industry in Konin. In 1616 there were over 30 cloth workshops in town. About the 1630s conspicuous decline of the town began. The situation of Konin was not a special on the background of the whole Polish-Lithuanian Commonwealth (Rzeczpospolita Obojga Narodów). In the 17th century, epidemics, fires and war with Sweden (see: Deluge (history)) brought about the decline of the country, of region and of the town of Konin itself. In 1628 a plague went off which lasted for three years decimating population of the town. To counteract the disaster, a charter was bestowed by the king Władysław IV in 1646, confirming that the town was allowed for two fairs a year and, in addition, ensuring every merchant willing to attend the fairs of special personal protection given for granted by the soldiers of the king. In 1652 an edict was issued by a Starost according of which Scottish community in Konin was allowed to erect their breweries and to brew beer. In 1655 great war with Sweden went off - so called Deluge (history). In 1656, as a result of The Siege of Konin in 1656 and occupation by Swedish army the town was deteriorated, devastated and damaged. (see also paragraphs below, namely The Castle in Konin and The Town Walls of Konin) In 1659 it was jotted down than from 127 houses which stood in Konin before the war only 25 remained. The next outburst of plague in 1662 significantly worsened tragic situation of the town. On the turn of 17th century the town which had been previously thriving was hardly larger than a mere village and the population of it was not larger than 200 people.

19th century started with general, European commotion of Napoleonic Wars. Eastern Greater Poland with region of Konin itself didn't escape it. In the very beginning of 19th century Księstwo Warszawskie (Duchy of Warsaw) was created as Polish autonomous region entirely dependent on Napoleon I Bonaparte. Napoleonic Wars could arise great hope of Poles to regain the independence of their country and they supported Napoleon enthusiastically. And so, on 9 November 1806 Poles taken over the control over Konin. New management of the town was organised in a hurry, town's cash-box and ware-houses were provided-for. In 1807 the town was formally included to boundaries of Księstwo Warszawskie (Duchy of Warsaw) . The collapse of Napoleonic Empire after La Grande Armee attacked Russia ended up in the establishment of the new order in Europe, in Polish territories and in the town of Konin as well. Great European rulers met in Vienna in 1815 to discuss the subsequent political changes on the continent. According to conclusions and decrees of The Vienna Congress, Russia was given the majority of territories belonging formerly to Polish-Lithuanian Commonwealth (Rzeczpospolita Obojga Narodów). Since 1815 Konin was incorporated to Russia as a part of Królestwo Kongresowe (Congress Poland) - pseudo-autonomous region entirely dependent on Russia and with Russian tzar as a head of this region.

The beginning of 20th century was the period of rapid development on the field of culture, education, social life and so on.

The economic situation of the town did not improve when Poland regained its independence in 1918 . Living conditions of residents were still miserable. There was no network for distribution of water, and no sewers. The town did not benefit from the Industrial Revolution. The inter-war econonomic crisis was harshly felt. The situation did not begin to improve until the désenclavement of the town, thanks to the opening of the major railway Poznań-Warsaw, and the construction of the canal in the Gopło lake which relied on the Warta River, which borders the town.

The very town of Konin is split up into two, main historical parts - Stary Konin (The Old Town) being situated on the south bank of Warta River and Nowy Konin (The New Konin) being outspread northwards from the river and built up mainly after 1945.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Koło castle*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Środa Wielkopolska*










Środa Wielkopolska is a town in central Poland, about 30 kilometres (19 mi) southeast of Poznań, with 21,631 inhabitants (2004).

Środa lies on the main railway line from Poznań to Katowice (via Jarocin). There is also a steam railway which runs to Zaniemyśl, 14 kilometres (9 mi) to the southeast.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Ostrów Wielkopolski*










Ostrów Wielkopolski is a town in central Poland with 72,360 inhabitants (2008), situated in the Greater Poland Voivodeship.

Ostrow Wielkopolski is one of the most important railroad junctions in Poland.

Recently, a small fortified dwelling dating from the 10th century was discovered on the north-east side of the town's limits. An archeological excavation is now in progress.

Ostrów received town privileges in 1404 but the economic stagnation caused by fires, wars, and a weak 16th century nobility, led to the town’s officials dropping its town status in 1711. In 1714, one of the nobility of Ostrów, Jan Jerzy Przebendowski intervened at the royal court, for the status to be reinstated. By the power of a Royal Marshall (English: Marshal), Franciszek Bielinski, the town received its status back with greater privileges. Another noble family, the Radziwiłłowie took patronage over the town and looked over its many investments. The care of the town’s owners, work of its people, dedication of its officials and its location, have favored the town’s continuous growth. This stopped unfortunately with the beginning of the Second World War. In Ostrów, a railroad hub was formed and became a vital point of the town’s development. It also helped to establish its prominent status on the local and national scene. 

During the time of Partition and both World Wars, the town had become an important source for nationalist movements. One of the town’s historic episodes was the so called Ostrów’s Republic (Republika Ostrowska), which was the citizens’ upheaval of 1918. No blood was shed at that upheaval and all political powers were taken back by the Poles from their Prussian oppressor. In between the First and Second WW, Ostrów was one of the fastest growing towns: the number of inhabitants doubled, showy houses were built and modern Railcar Manufacturing (Fabryka Wagon) began.

During World War II, a Nazi labor camp Staatspolizeistelle Litzmannstadt Arbeitserziehungslager Ostrowo operated within the town's limits, where 193 people died. The town was one of the major anti-Nazi conspiracy centers in the Great Poland region. In 1941, after the Gestapo’s crackdown on the headquarters of the Poznań branch of the underground army Union for Armed Struggle-ZWZ, the headquarters were moved to Ostrów. From here the re-structure of the Poznań region of the Union was conducted.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wolsztyn - steam locomotives*










*Wolsztyn is particularly famous for being the last place in Europe where regular, timetabled train services on the national railway network are hauled by steam locomotives.* This is currently being partially funded by an organisation in the United Kingdom.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I don't know where you get these pictures, but I really enjoy them. I'm learning so much about this unique country. Thanks again.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Szczecin*










Szczecin (German: Stettin); Latin: Stetinum) - is the capital city of West Pomeranian Voivodeship in Poland. It is the country's seventh-largest city and the largest seaport in Poland on the Baltic Sea. As of the 2005 census the city had a total population of 420,638. In 2007 its population was 407,811.

Szczecin is located on the Oder River, south of the Lagoon of Szczecin and the Bay of Pomerania. The city is situated along the southwestern shore of Dąbie Lake, on both sides of Oder and on several large islands between western and eastern branch of the river. Szczecin borders with town of Police, seat of the Police County, situated at an estuary of the Oder River.

The city evolved from an early medieval Pomeranian stronghold, which in 1243 was merged with two adjacent German settlements, creating the present-day Old Town. At the site of the former stronghold, a castle was built as a residence of the Griffin dukes, who ruled the Duchy of Pomerania until 1637. In addition to the castle, the Brick Gothic churches were built in the medieval era. These landmarks still dominate the skyline and can be assessed via the European Route of Brick Gothic. Three important treaties were concluded in the town, the Treaty of Stettin (1570) ending the Northern Seven Years' War, the Treaty of Stettin (1630) settling the conditions of Swedish occupation of the Duchy of Pomerania during the Thirty Years' War, and the Treaty of Stettin (1653) settling the border between Brandenburg-Prussian and Swedish Pomerania after the war.

Stettin remained with Sweden until the Treaty of Stockholm (1720), when it was integrated into the Brandenburg-Prussian part of Pomerania. From 1815 to 1945, the city was the capital of both the reorganized Prussian Province of Pomerania and of its central government region. Stettin became the largest and most industrial city of the province, and the surrounding towns and villages were subsequently amalgamated. After the Second World War, the city was annexed by Poland, and its inhabitants fled or were forcibly expelled. Subsequently, the devastated town was rebuilt by Polish settlers. Szczecin became the capital of the Szczecin Voivodeship, which in 1999 was merged into the West Pomeranian Voivodeship.

The name of Szczecin, its neighbourhood locations and oldest districts is considered to be of Slavic origins.

The history of Szczecin began in the 8th century, when West Slavs settled Pomerania and erected a stronghold on the site of the modern castle. Since the 9th century, the stronghold was fortified and expanded toward the Oder bank. Mieszko I of Poland and Piast rulers took control of parts of Pomerania between the 960s and 1005, but not of the lower Oder region. Subsequent Polish rulers, the Holy Roman Empire and the Liutician federation aimed at control of the territory.

*After the decline of neighboring regional center Wolin in the 12th century, the settlement became one of the more important and powerful seaports of the Baltic Sea south coasts.*

In a campaign in the winter of 1121–1122, Bolesław III Wrymouth, the Duke of Poland, gained control of the region and the stronghold.

The inhabitants were converted to Christianity by two missions of bishop Otto of Bamberg in 1124 and 1128. At this time, the first Christian church of St. Peter and Paul was erected. Polish minted coins were commonly used in trade in this period.

Polish superiority ended with Boleslaw's death in 1138. During the Wendish Crusade in 1147, a contingent led by the German margrave Albert the Bear, an enemy of Slavic presence in the region, papal legat Anselm of Havelberg and bishop Konrad of Meißen sieged the town. There, a Polish contingent supplied by Mieszko III the Old joined the crusaders. However the citizens had placed crosses around the fortifications, indicating they already had been Christianized. Ratibor I, Duke of Pomerania, negotiated the disbandement of the crusading forces.

After the Battle of Verchen in 1164, Stettin duke Bogislaw I became a vassal of the Saxony's Henry the Lion. In 1173, Stettin castellan Wartislaw II could not resist a Danish attack and became vassal of Denmark. In 1181, duke Bogislaw I of Stettin became a vassal of the Holy Roman Empire. In 1185, the dukes were again vassals of Denmark. The burgh was manned with a Danish force and reconstructed in 1190. The empire restored her superiority in the Battle of Bornhöved in 1227.

In the second half of the 12th century, a group of German tradesmen ("multus populus Teutonicorum" from various parts of the Holy Roman Empire) settled in the city around St. Jacob's Church, which was donated in 1180 by Beringer, a trader from Bamberg, and consecrated in 1187. Hohenkrug (now in Szczecin-Struga) was the first village in the Duchy of Pomerania clearly recorded as German (villa teutonicorum) in 1173. German settlement (Ostsiedlung) accelerated in Pomerania during the 13th century. Duke Barnim of Pomerania granted a local government charter to this community in 1237, separating the German settlement from the Slavic community settled around the St. Nicholas Church in the neighborhood of Kessin (Polish: Chyzin). In the charter, the Slavs were put under German jurisdiction.

*When Barnim granted Stettin Magdeburg Law in 1243, the old Slavic settlement with its burgh was included within the city limits, which is exceptional for Pomeranian towns usually not comprising former Slavic settlements or burghs, though sometimes founded in close proximity*. The former Slavic settlement was dissolved when, after the town was placed under German town law, the duke had to promise to level the burgh in 1249. Most Slavic inhabitants were resettled to two new suburbia (German: Wieken) north and south of the town. Last records of Slavs in Stettin are from the 14th century, when a Slavic bath (1350) and bakery are recorded, and within the walls, Slavs lived in a street named Schulzenstrasse. By the end of the century, the remaining Slavs had been assimilated.

In 1249, Barnim granted town law also the town of Damm (also Altdamm) on the eastern bank of the Oder, which only on 15 October 1939 was merged to neighboring Stettin and is now the Szczecin-Dąbie neighborhood. This town had been built on the site of a former Pomeranian burg, "Vadam" or "Dambe", which Boleslaw had destroyed during his 1121 campaign.

Stettin joined the Hanseatic League in 1278. The anti-Slavic policies of German merchants and craftsmen intensified in this period, resulting in bans on people of Slavic descent joining craft guilds, or even bans against public usage of native Slavic language. In Szczecin, richer Slavic citizens were forcefully stripped of their possessions which were awarded to Germans.

While not as heavily affected by medieval witchhunts as other regions of the empire, there are reports of the burning of three women and one man convicted of witchcraft in 1538.

*In 1570, during the reign of Pomeranian duke Johann Friedrich, a congress was held at Stettin ending the Northern Seven Years' War.* During the war, Stettin had tended to side with Denmark, while Stralsund tended toward Sweden - as a whole, the Duchy of Pomerania however tried to maintain neutrality. Nevertheless, a Landtag that had met in Stettin in 1563 introduced a sixfold rise of real estate taxes to finance the raising of a mercenary army for the duchy's defense. Johann Friedrich also succeeded in elevating Stettin to one of only three places allowed to coin money in the Upper Saxon Circle of the Holy Roman Empire, the other two places were Leipzig and Berlin.

The early deaths of several Pomeranian dukes in the beginning 17th century gave rise to superstitions, resulting in the witch trial and conviction of 72-year old noble Sidonia von Borcke in 1620. She was decapitated and her body burned in Stettin, outside the mill gate. Bogislaw XIV, who resided in Stettin since 1620, became the sole, and last Griffin duke when Philipp Julius died in 1625. Before the Thirty Years' War reached Pomerania, Stettin as all of the duchy declined economically due to the sinking importance of the Hanseatic League and a conflict between Stettin and Frankfurt (Oder).

Since the Treaty of Stettin of 1630, the town along with most of Pomerania was allied to and occupied by the Swedish Empire, who managed to keep the western parts of Pomerania after the death of Bogislaw XIV in 1637 and the Peace of Westphalia in 1648, despite the protests of Elector Frederick William of Brandenburg, who had a legal claim to inherit all of Pomerania. The exact partition of Pomerania between Sweden and Brandenburg was settled in Stettin in 1653. *In 1720, after the Great Northern War, the Swedes were forced to cede the city to King Frederick William I of Prussia. Stettin developed into a major Prussian city and became part of the Prussian-led German Empire in 1871.*

The Polish population numbered 3,000 people, including a few wealthy industrialists and merchants, before World War I. Among them was Kazimierz Pruszak, director of industrial works Gollnow, and a Polish patriot who predicted eventual return of Szczecin to Poland.

In 1935 the German Wehrmacht made Stettin the headquarters for Wehrkreis II, which controlled the military units in all of Mecklenburg and Pomerania. It was also the Area Headquarters for units stationed at Stettin I and II; Swinemünde; Greifswald; and Stralsund.

In 1939 Stettin had about 400,000 inhabitants, the surrounding villages were included into "Groß-Stettin". *It was Germany's third-biggest seaport (after Hamburg and Bremen)* and was of great importance for the supply and trade of Berlin. Cars of the Stoewer automobile company were produced in Stettin from 1899 - 1945.

In the interwar period the Polish presence fell from 3,000 people to 2,000 people. Nevertheless the Polish minority remained active despite repressions. A number of Poles were members of Union of Poles in Germany, a Polish scouts team was established. Additionally a Polish school was created where Polish language was taught. Repressions, intensified especially after Adolf Hitler came to power led to closing of the school. Members of Polish community who took part in cultural and political activities were persecuted and even murdered. In 1938 the head of Szczecin’s Union of Poles unit Stanisław Borkowski was imprisoned in Oranienburg. In 1939 all Polish organisations in Szczecin were disbanded by German authorities and during the war teachers from Polish school, Golisz and Omieczyński murdered.

During the 1939 invasion of Poland, which started World War II in Europe, Stettin was the base for the German 2nd Motorized Infantry Division, which cut across the Polish Corridor.

As the war started the number of non-Germans in the city increased as slave workers were brought in. The first transports came in 1939 from Bydgoszcz, Toruń and Łódż. They were mainly used in synthetic silk factory near Szczecin. Next wave of slave workers was brought in 1940 in addition to PoWs who were used to work in agricultural industry. According to German police reports from 1940 the Polish population in the city reached 15,000 people, while 25,000 foreigners were registered in general.

In February 1940, the Jews of Stettin were deported to the Lublin reservation. International press reports emerged writing how the Nazis forced Jews regardless of age, condition and gender to sign away all property-including wedding rings-and loaded on trains escorted by SA and SS. Due to publicity of the event, German institutions ordered such actions in the future to be made in a way not arousing public notice.

During the war 135 work camps for slave workers were established in the city. Most of the slave workers were Poles, besides them Czechs, Italians, Frenchmen and Belgians as well Dutch were served in the camps.

*Allied air raids in 1944 and heavy fighting between the German and Soviet armies destroyed 65% of Stettin's buildings and almost all of the city centre, seaport and industries.* In April 1945 the authorities of the city issued an order of evacuation and most of the city’s German population fled.

The Soviet Red Army captured the city on 26 April 1945. Many of the city's inhabitants fled before its capture, and Stettin was virtually deserted when it fell, with only 6,000 Germans in the city when Polish authorities took control. In the following month the Polish administration was forced to leave again two times, finally the permanent handover occurred on 5 July 1945. In the meantime part of the German population had returned, believing it might become part of the Soviet occupation zone of Germany and the Soviet authorities had already appointed the German Communists Erich Spiegel and Erich Wiesner as mayors. Stettin is located mostly west of the Oder river, which was considered to become Poland's new border. Because of the returnees, the German population of the town swelled to 84,000 again. The mortality rate was at 20%, primarily due to starvation. However, Stettin and the mouth of the Oder River (German: Stettiner Zipfel), also became Polish as already stated in Treaty signed on 26 VII 1944 between Soviet Union and PKWN and confirmed during Potsdam Conference. On 4 October 1945, the decisive land border of Poland was laid out west of the 1945 line, but excluded the Police (Pölitz) area, the Oder river itself and the Szczecin port, which remained under Soviet administration. The Oder river was handed over to Polish administration in September 1946, and the port was subsequently handed over between February 1946 and May 1954.

In 1945 the Polish community in Stettin consisted of forced labourers from the General government. Contemporary to the expulsion of the German population, Stettin was resettled with Poles. Additional Poles were moved to the city from Polish areas annexed by the Soviet Union. This settlement process was coordinated by the city of Poznań, and Stettin's name was restored to the Polish name Szczecin. In 1947, after Operation Vistula, a significant number of Ukrainians came to Szczecin, having been forced by the Communist government to leave eastern Poland.

The new citizens of Szczecin rebuilt and extended the city's industry and industrial areas, as well as its cultural heritage, although efforts were hampered by the authorities of Communist Poland. *Szczecin became a major Polish industrial centre and an important seaport (particularly for Silesian coal) for both Poland, Czechoslovakia, and East Germany.* The city witnessed anti-communist revolts in 1970 and 1980 and participated in the growth of the Solidarity movement during the 1980s. Since 1999 Szczecin has been the capital of the West Pomeranian Voivodeship.

Szczecin's architectural style is mainly influenced by those of the last half of the 19th century and the first years of the 20th century: Academic art and Art Nouveau. In many areas built after 1945, especially in the city centre, which had been destroyed due to Allied bombing, social realism is prevalent.

*Urban planning of Szczecin is unusual. The first thing observed by a newcomer is abundance of green areas: parks and avenues – wide streets with trees planted in the island separating opposite traffic (where often tram tracks are laid); and roundabouts. Thus, Szczecin's city plan resembles that of Paris. This is because Szczecin was rebuilt in the 1880s according to a design by Georges-Eugène Haussmann, who had redesigned Paris under Napoléon III.*

This course of designing streets in Szczecin is still used, as many recently built (or modified) city areas include roundabouts and avenues.

Within Szczecin's boundaries is part of the protected area called Szczecin Landscape Park in the forest of Puszcza Bukowa.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Szczecin*


----------



## shinzen (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks DocentX, great pictures!


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

post more pictures and less info copied from Wikipedia that no one reads


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Szczecin*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Szczecin*


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Is a lot of Szczecin being restored or just a few areas? Looks great


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

Spellshock said:


> post more pictures and less info copied from Wikipedia that no one reads


I read it and I also aprreciate it! 

Thanks DocentX for both, pictures and information!


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Szczecin*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Szczecin*


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I like the info too. It's very interesting to put it all in context.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Stargard Szczeciński*










Stargard Szczeciński (German: Stargard in Pommern; Kashubian: Stôrgard) is a city in northwestern Poland, with 71,017 inhabitants (2005). Situated on the Ina River, Stargard is a major railroad junction, where the southwards connection from Szczecin splits into two directions - one towards Poznan and another towards Gdansk. 

Stargard, first mentioned around 1140, received Magdeburg city rights in 1243 from the Barnim I, Duke of Pomerania. *The city joined the Hanseatic League in 1363 and was strongly fortified.* In the 15th century, the Pomeranian dukes chose it as their residence.

During the Thirty Years' War, the city burnt down, and in the 1648 Peace of Westphalia it came — together with the rest of Further Pomerania — to Brandenburg-Prussia. In 1701 Stargard became part of the Kingdom of Prussia. In 1818 after the Napoleonic Wars, Stargard became part of the new district Saatzig within the Province of Pomerania.

The city became part of the German Empire in 1871 during the unification of Germany. On 1 April 1901 it became an independent city separate from Saatzig District.

During World War II the large prisoner-of-war camp Stalag II-D was located near Stargard. *In 1945 the old town was heavily destroyed (over 90%).* The city was placed under Polish administration in 1945 according to the postwar Potsdam Agreement and since then remains as part of Poland. The German population was expelled and replaced by Poles, mainly from eastern Polish areas annexed by the Soviet Union.

In the year 2004 a north-western part of the town was formed into an industrial park - Stargardzki Park Przemysłowy.

*The town is on The European Route of Brick Gothic.*

* *St. Mary's Church (15th century) - one of the biggest brick churches in Europe;*
* St. John's Church (15th century) with high tower (99 m);
* *mediaeval fortification*s - ramparts, walls, gates (Brama Młyńska "The Mill Gate" from 15th cent.) and towers (13th - 16th centuries) - i.e. Red Sea Tower (Polish: Baszta Morze Czerwone) from 1513;
* renaissance townhall from 15th - 16th centuries;
* gothic tenement-houses;
* granary (16th century);
* expiatory cross (1542);
* column of victory (1945).










Scroll--->


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Stargard Szczeciński*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Stargard Szczeciński*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kołobrzeg*










Kołobrzeg (German: Kolberg (Ltspkr.png listen); Kashubian: Kòłobrzeg; Latin: Cholbergensis) is a city in Middle Pomerania in north-western Poland with some 50,000 inhabitants (as of 2000). Kołobrzeg is located on the Parsęta River on the south coast of the Baltic Sea (in the middle of the section divided by the Oder and Vistula Rivers). 

"Kołobrzeg" literally means "by the shore" in Polish: "koło" translates as "by" and "brzeg" translates as "shore". Polish historians declare its original name came from the words "kół" and "brzeg", meaning a settlement surrounded by wooden defensive wall, and was later Germanised into "Kolberg". 

*First Slavic settlements in the viscinity of Kołobrzeg were centered around nearby deposits of salt and date to 6th and 7th century.*

In the late 9th century, a Slavic Pomeranian stronghold was built at the site of modern Budzistowo near modern Kołobrzeg, replacing nearby Bardy-Świelubie, a multi-ethnic emporium, as the center of the region. The Parseta valley, where both the emporium and the stronghold were located, was one of the Slavic Pomeranians' core settlement areas. The stronghold consisted of a fortified burgh with a suburbium.

The Pomeranians mined salt in salt pans located in two downstream hills, Salzberg and Zillenberg. They also engaged in fishing, and used the salt to conserve primarily herrings for trade. Other important occupations were metallurgy and smithery, based on local iron ore reserves, other crafts like the production of combs from horn, and in the surrounding areas, agriculture. Important sites in the settlement were a place for periodical markets and a tavern, mentioned as forum et taberna in 1140.

In the 9th and 10th centuries, the Budzistowo stronghold was the largest of several smaller ones in the Persante area, and as such is thought to have functioned as the center of the local Slavic Pomeranian subtribe. By the turn from the 10th to the 11th century, the smaller burghs in the Parseta area were given up. Only two strongholds remained and underwent an enlargement, these were the one at Budzistowo and the predecessor of later Białogard (Belgard). St. John's was in 1222 granted to Mogilno Abbey, while St. Petri's decayed before 1300. In 10th century the trade of salt and fish led to the development of the settlement into a town.

*After the Polish conquest of the area in the late 10th century, the chronicle of Thietmar of Merseburg (975-1018) mentions salsa Cholbergiensis as the see of the Diocese of Kolberg, set up during the Congress of Gniezno in 1000 and placed under the Archdiocese of Gniezno.* The congress was organized by Polish king Bolesław Chrobry and Holy Roman Emperor Otto III, and also led to the establishment of bishoprics in Kraków and Wrocław, connecting the territories of the Polish state.

The missionary efforts of bishop Reinbern were not successful, the Pomeranians revolted in 1005 and regained political and spiritual independence. In 1013 Bolesław Chrobry removed his troops from Pomerania in face of war with Holy Roman Emperor Henry the Third. The Polish - German war ended with Polish victory, which was confirmed by the 1018 Peace of Bautzen.

*During his campaigns in the early 12th century, Bolesław III Wrymouth reacquired Pomerania for Poland, and made the local "Griffin" dynasty his vassals.* The stronghold was captured by the Polish army in the winter of 1107/08, when the inhabitants (cives et oppidani) including a duke (dux Pomeranorum) surrendered without resistance. A previous Polish siege of the burgh had been unsuccessful; although the duke had fled the burgh, the Polish army was unable to break through the fortifications and the two gates. The army had however looted and burned the suburbium, which was not or only lightly fortified. The descriptions given by the contemporary chroniclers make it possible that a second, purely militarily used castle existed near the settlement, yet neither is this certain nor have archaeological efforts been able to locate traces thereof.

During the subsequent Christianization of the area by Otto of Bamberg, a St. Mary's church was built. With this the German influence grew in strength. After Boleslaw's death, the Duchy of Pomerania regained independence, before the dukes became vassals of Denmark and the Holy Roman Empire in the late 12th century.

During the Ostsiedlung, a new town was founded by German settlers some kilometers off the site of the former Slavic burgh. On May 23, 1255, this town was chartered under Lübeck law by Wartislaw III, Duke of Pomerania, and more German settlers from the Holy Roman Empire arrived, attracted by the duke. Hermann von Gleichen, German bishop of the Roman Catholic Diocese of Kammin, was one of the signatories of the treaty and also supported the German colonisation of the region. The German settlers received several privileges such as exemption from certain taxes. 

A new St. Mary's church was built within the new town before the 1260s, while St. Mary's in the former Pomeranian stronghold was turned into a nuns' abbey. Henceforth, the name "Kolberg" (earlier German spelling Colberg) was used for the German town exclusively, while the nearby former stronghold was turned into a village and renamed "Old Town" or "Old Kolberg" (Latin: antiqua civitatae Colbergensis, German: Altstadt or Alt-Kolberg), first documented in 1277 and used until 1945 when it was renamed "Budzistowo".

Already in 1248, the Kammin bishops and the Pomeranian dukes had interchanged the terrae Stargard and Kolberg, leaving the bishops in charge of the latter. When in 1276 they became the souvereign of the town also, they moved their residence there, while the administration of the diocese was done from nearby Köslin (also Cöslin, now Koszalin). In 1345, the bishops became Imperial immediate dukes in their secular reign.

*In 1361, Kolberg (Kołobrzeg) joined the Hanseatic League.*

When the property of the Roman Catholic Diocese of Kammin was secularized during the Protestant Reformation in 1534, their secular reign including the Kolberg area became intermediately ruled by a Lutheran titular bishop, before it was turned into a Sekundogenitur of the House of Pomerania.

In XV century the city traded with Scotland, Amsterdam and Scandinavia. Beer,salt, honey, wool and flour were exported, while merchants imported textiles from England, southern fruits, and cod liver oil. In XVI century, the city reached 5 thousand inhabitants. According to the city's website, the Slavs in the city were discriminated, and their rights in trade and crafts were limited, with bans on performing certain types of professions and taking certain positions.

During the Thirty Years' War, Kolberg was occupied by imperial forces from 1627 to 1630, and thereafter by Swedish forces. In 1644, a Danish-Swedish naval battle took place in the vicinity.

*Kolberg with most of Farther Pomerania was granted to Brandenburg-Prussia in the 1648 Treaty of Westphalia and, since the Treaty of Stettin (1653) was part of the Province of Pomerania, becoming part of the Kingdom of Prussia in 1701.* In 1761 the town was captured by the Russian commander Peter Rumyantsev during the Seven Years' War. At the end of the war, however, Kolberg was returned to Prussia.

During Napoleon's invasion of Prussia during the War of the Fourth Coalition, the town was besieged by French armies from April 26 to July 2, 1807. The city's defense, led by then Lieutenant-Colonel August von Gneisenau, held out until the war was ended by the Treaty of Tilsit. Kolberg became part of the Prussian Province of Pomerania in 1815 after the final defeat of Napoleon. Until 1872 it was administered within the Fürstenthum District ("Principality District", resembling the area's former special status), after which it was within Landkreis Kolberg-Körlin.

Between 1924 and 1935 the American-German painter Lyonel Feininger, a tutor at the Staatliches Bauhaus, visited Kolberg repeatedly and painted the cathedral and environs of the town.

*In the late 19th century Kolberg became a popular seaside resort and spa town among tourists from all over Germany with an amount of about 5 - 8 percent of Poles. Initially throughout the season, after about 1890 all the year, Polish masses were held in the Catholic Church of Kolberg and during the period 1875-1914 an active Polish diaspora grew.* Through its funds a Catholic school and the Church of Saint Marcin where masses in Polish were held, were established.

In 1944 during World War II, the city was designated a "stronghold" (Festung) — Festung Kolberg. The 1807 siege was used shortly before the end of the war by Joseph Goebbels for the last Nazi propaganda film, Kolberg. It was meant to inspire the Germans with its depiction of the heroic Prussian defence during the Napoleonic Wars. Tremendous resources were devoted to filming this epic, even diverting tens of thousands of troops from the front lines to have them serve as extras in battle scenes. Ironically, the film was released in the final few weeks of Nazi Germany's existence, when most of the country's cinemas were already destroyed.

On 10 February 1945 German torpedo-boat T-196 brought to Kolberg about 300 survivors of the General von Steuben, which had been sunk by Soviet submarine S-13. As the Red Army advanced on Kolberg, most of the inhabitants and tens of thousands of refugees from surrounding areas (about 70,000 were trapped in the Kolberg Pocket), as well as 40,000 German soldiers, were evacuated from the besieged city by German naval forces in Operation Hannibal. Only about two-thousand soldiers were left on 17 March to cover last sea transports.

*Between 4 March and 18 March 1945, there were major battles between the Soviet and Polish forces and the German army.* Because of a lack of anti-tank weapons, German battleships used their guns to support the defenders of Kolberg until nearly all of the soldiers and civilians had been evacuated. On 18 March, the Polish Army re-enacted Poland's Wedding to the Sea ceremony, which had been celebrated for the first time in 1920 by General Józef Haller. 80% of the city was destroyed.

After World War II, the devastated city along with all of Pomerania east of the Oder-Neisse line became Polish, and the remaining German either fled or were expelled. The city was resettled with Poles, many of whom had themselves been expelled from Kresy, and historic buildings restored.

*Kołobrzeg today is a popular tourist destination for both Poles and the Germans. It provides a unique combination of a seaside resort, health resort, an old town full of historic monuments and tourist entertainment options *(e.g. numerous "beer gardens").

*The town is part of the European Route of Brick Gothic network*, and located at a seaside bike path, the longest in Poland, commissioned on July 14, 2004. The path extends from Kołobrzeg to Podczele. It provides unique views of woods, beaches, swamps, impenetrable thickets, bird nesting grounds, and more. The path has been financed by the European Union.

An international airport was planned to be built 7 kilometres from Kołobrzeg in Bagicz. However, due to the protests of local population, the project has been scrapped.

South of Bagicz, some 4 km from Kolobrzeg, there is an 806 year old oak (2008). Dated in the year 2000 as the oldest oak in Poland, it was named Boleslaw to commemorate the king Boleslaus the Brave.

In town, there is a museum of Polish weapons, which are presented in the collections of militaria from the early Middle Ages to the present. The palace of Braunschweig include part of museum dedicated to the history of the city. In their collections branch presents a collection of rare and common measurement tools, as well as specific measures of the workshop. The local museum is also moored at the port of ORP Fala patrol ship, built in 1964, after leaving the service transformed into a museum.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kołobrzeg*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kołobrzeg*


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Expressway S3
*










Is an important road in Poland which, when completed, will run from Świnoujście on the Baltic Sea through Szczecin, Gorzów Wielkopolski, Zielona Góra and Legnica, to the border with the Czech Republic, where it will connect to the Highway D11.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Szczecin Lagoon*










Szczecin Lagoon or Bay of Szczecin (German: Stettiner Haff, Polish: Zalew Szczeciński), also Oder lagoon (German: Oderhaff), is a lagoon in the Oder estuary, shared by Germany and Poland. 

It is separated from the Pomeranian Bay of the Baltic Sea by the islands of Usedom and Wolin. The lagoon is subdivided into the Kleines Haff ("small lagoon") in the West and the Wielki Zalew (German: Großes Haff, "great lagoon") in the East. 

From the South, the lagoon is fed by several arms of the Odra river and smaller rivers. In the North, the lagoon is connected to the Baltic Sea's Bay of Pomerania with the three straits Peenestrom, Świna (German: Swine) and Dziwna (German: Dievenow), which divide the mainland and the islands of Usedom (Polish: Uznam) and Wolin (German: Wollin).

*The lagoon covers an area of 687 km²*, its natural depth is in average 3.8 meters, and 8.5 meters at maximum. The depth of shipping channels however can exceed 10.5 meters. Thus, the lagoon holds about 2.58 km3 of water. The annual average water temperature is 11°C.

The lagoon has served as an important fishing grounds for centuries, as a major transportation pathway since the 18th century, and as a tourist destination since the 20th century.

Today the lagoon offers a great selection of passenger ship tours, a wide range of water sports and some notable beaches. Tourists can discover winegrowing, the narrow-gauge railway, museums, castles, many hiking and cycling routes and a small village reviving the life of the former Slavic settlements.


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

What a beautiful country, very good pictures.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Świnoujście*










Świnoujście (German: Swinemünde) is a city and seaport on the Baltic Sea and Szczecin Lagoon, *located in the extreme north-west of Poland.* *It is situated mainly on the islands of Usedom and Wolin, but also occupies smaller islands*, of which the largest is Karsibór island, once part of Usedom, now separated by a Piast canal dug in the late 19th century to facilitate ship access to Stettin (Szczecin).

The city lies in the geographic region of Pomerania and had a population of 41,100 in 2006.

The first human settlements, in areas where it is now Swinoujscie appeared already before 5 thousand years ago, as confirmed by archaeological findings. *A thousand years Swiny estuary area were part of the tribal state Wolinian that Polish prince Mieszko I turned to his country.* In later centuries ruled there Pomeranian princes, who are on both sides of the river they built fortified castles, destroyed several times by the Danish invasions in the twelfth century in 1170 and 1173 on both sides assumed Swiny Gródki guard destroyed the Danish invasion in 1177 and rebuilt in the years 1181-1182. During the entire 1185-1227 Swinoujscie Western Pomerania has become a fief of Denmark. The river Świna (German: Swine) was formerly flanked by the fishing villages of Westswine and Ostswine. Towards the beginning of the 17th century it was made navigable for large ships, and Swinemünde, which was founded on the site of Westswine in 1748, was fortified and received town privileges from King Frederick II of Prussia in 1765. It served as the outer port of Stettin (Szczecin) and was administered within the Province of Pomerania. Swinemünde became part of the German Empire after the Kingdom of Prussia completed the unification of Germany in 1871.

The town had broad unpaved streets and one-story houses built in the Dutch style, which gave it an almost rustic appearance, although its industries, beyond some fishing, were entirely connected with its shipping. The river mouth, which was the entrance to the harbor, and which was regarded as the best on the Prussian Baltic coast, was then protected by two curving long breakwaters, and was strongly fortified. On the island of Wollin, on the other side of the narrow Swine, a great lighthouse was erected. In 1897 the canal of the Kaiserfahrt was opened to navigation, and this waterway between the Stettin harbour and the Baltic Sea was deepened between 1900–01. From then on Stettin could be reached directly by ships, and Swinemünde's importance diminished somewhat.

On 12 March 1945 during World War II, refugee-crowded Swinemünde suffered heavy destruction by USAAF, an estimated 23,000 to 25,000 were killed, most of whom are buried on the Golm hill west of the town. The uncomplete German aircraft carrier Graf Zeppelin was scuttled in the harbor to save it from the advancing Soviet Army. The city was placed under Polish administration in 1945 and since then remains as part of Poland. After the war ended it was officially renamed Świnoujście. Its German population was expelled and replaced with Poles, themselves refugees from Polish areas annexed by the Soviet Union. The Red Army occupied part of the city until 1957 and the navy harbour until c. 1990.

The town is located on both banks of the river Świna, and since there is no road connection across it, transport is provided by regular ferries. Under current plans, a tunnel will be built under the river some time before 2013.

*Świnoujście has one of the largest and most modern ferry terminal in Poland, with regular connections to Denmark and Sweden.*

Land border controls were abolished 21 December 2007, and free automobile traffic to and from Germany was allowed for the first time since 1945, (when it was part of German territory), as Poland implemented the Schengen Agreement. From 20 September 2008 the city has a railway connection to its western portion as well, when the railway line to Ahlbeck was extended eastward to Świnoujście, ("Świnoujście Centrum") giving it a direct link to the German railway network.

The city is a very popular summer resort.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Świnoujście*


----------



## Dziekan (Mar 7, 2006)

Łomża (North-East of Poland, population 64,000, civic rights year 1418)


----------



## Dziekan (Mar 7, 2006)

Łomża, view from the southern outskirts

Narew River









Łomża from a distance


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wolin island*










Wolin (Pomeranian Wòlin, German: Wollin) is the name shared by an island located in the Baltic Sea located just off the Polish coast, and a town located on the island. It is separated from the island of Usedom by the Świna river, and from mainland Pomerania by the Dziwna river. Origins of the name are unknown, probably it is of Slavic origin, in the old Slavic language the word "wolyn" meant a wetland, and in the course of the time, it was Germanised.

Water from the river Oder (Polish: Odra) flows into the Szczecin Lagoon. From there it flows through the Peene (to the west of Usedom), Świna and Dziwna into the Bay of Pomerania, which is part of the Baltic Sea.

* Area: 265 km²
* Highest point: Mount Grzywacz, 116 m above sea level

*Most of the island consists of forests and postglacial hills. Located in the middle is the Wolin National Park. The island is a main tourist attraction of northwestern Poland*, and it is crossed by several specially marked tourist trails, such as 73-kilometer long trail from Miedzyzdroje to Dziwnowek. There is a main, electrified rail line, which connects Szczecin and Swinoujscie, also across the island goes an international road E65, which crosses Europe from north to south.

*An mediæval document of ca. 850, called Bavarian Geographer after its anonymous creator, mentions the Slavic tribe of Volinians who then had 70 strongholds* (Uelunzani civitates LXX). The town of Wolin was first mentioned in the tenth century. Archaeologists believe that in the Early Middle Ages there was a great trade emporium, spreading along the shore for four kilometers and rivaling in importance Birka and Hedeby.

*Archaeological finds on the island are not very rich but they dot an area of 20 hectares, making it the second largest Baltic marketplace of the Viking Age after Hedeby. *Some scholars speculated that Wolin may have been the basis for the semi-legendary settlements Jomsborg and Vineta. This is dubious, as "no trace has been found there of its artificial harbour for 360 warships, or of a citadel, unless the nearby hill of Silberberg is accepted as the site of such; but there were Norsemen there around the year 1000, and the archaeological finds reveal a mixed population of Vikings and Slavs".

*Around 972 the island became controlled by Poland*, under prince Mieszko I, however, it has not been established if Wolin became part of Poland, or if it was a fief. Polish influences were not firm and they ended around 1007. In the following years Wolyn became famous for its pirates, who would plunder ships cruising the Baltic. As a reprisal, in 1043 it was attacked by the Danish king Magnus the Good.

In early XII century the island as part of the Pomeranian duchy was captured by the Polish king Boleslaw III Wrymouth, also at that time the inhabitants of Wolyn accepted Christianity, and in 1140 pope Innocent II created a diocese there, with capital in the town of Wolyn. In 1181 the dukes of Pomerania decided to accepted the German emperor as their liege lord instead of the Polish king. Since then Pomerania was part of the so called Holy Roman Empire and the Pomeranians were Germanized. In 1535 Wolyn accepted Protestantism Lutheranism. In 1630 the island was captured by Sweden. In the meantime Pomerania became part of the Prussian (at that time Brandenburgian) kingdom. Wolyn followed in 1679. Since the German political unification in 1870 it was part of Germany. After the annexation of Pomerania by Poland in 1945 the (German) population was expelled and replaced with Poles who were expelled from territories in eastern Poland ceded to the Soviet Union. Then the German place names were translated or reconstructed after their original Slavic connotation in a modern Polish version. This is the reason that all of the places on this island as in Pomerania also have former German names.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Międzyzdroje*










Międzyzdroje (German: Misdroy) is a town and a seaside resort in northwestern Poland on the island of Wolin on the Baltic coast. Międzyzdroje has a population of 6000 (2004).

*It is called The Pearl of the Baltic. It is situated between wide sandy beaches with high cliffs and the forests of the Woliński National Park (which includes a bison reserve). Międzyzdroje has a spa climate and is rich in tourist services.*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Międzyzdroje*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wolin island - wild life*










Wolin's island most scenic part constitutes the Wolin National Park with four post-glacial lakes and characteristic sandy cliff nearly 100 m high in places. The flora of the park includes such rare plant species as orchids, sea-holly and common honeysuckle. 

The park’s rich bird life (200 species) is represented by bald eagle, ruff and mute swan.

There is a small bison reserve inside the park. Otter and ermine can also be encountered.

*The White-tailed Eagle*










*The European bison*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wolin - the town*










Wolin (German: Wollin) is a town situated on the southern tip of the Wolin island off the Baltic coast of Poland. The island lies at the edge of the strait of Dziwna in Kamień Pomorski County in the West Pomeranian Voivodeship.

The town, now a fishing port and gateway to the island's bathing resorts, has a population of approximately 4,900. *Dating from the 9th century, it has been associated with the semi-legendary settlements of Jomsburg, Jumne, Julin and Vineta.* It played an important role in the conversion of Pomerania and in 1140 became the first see of the Pomeranian diocese. 

Several ruins from the Slavic period occupy the area. 

The history of the town starts with the West Slavic settlement of the island in the 8th century. The local tribe was recorded as "Velunzani" (Volinians) in the 9th century by the Bavarian Geographer, and is considered a sub-tribe of both the Slavic Pomeranians and the Veleti (later Lutizians). Compared to other tribes of these groups, the Volinian tribal territory was relatively small, but densely settled: In the 11th century, there was one settlement per four square kilometers. The Volinians are described by Jan Maria Piskorski as the most powerful Pomeranian tribe. This position resulted from the multi-ethnic emporium at the site of the present-day town. Similar emporia were also set up elsewhere along the southern coastline of the Baltic Sea since the 8th century.

This emporium, by contemporary chronicles referred to as Jumne or Julin, began to prosper in the 9th century. Archaeological research revealed seaside foritifications that have been dated back to the beginning 10th century, and also remnants of older fortifications, probably pointing to an earlier burgh with an adjacent open settlement. In the 960s, the Jewish merchant Ibrahim ibn Jakub described the settlement as a town with several thousand inhabitants and twelve gates. Besides the Volinians, there were Scandinavian, Saxons and Russians. Later, the town was mentioned in the chronicles of Adam of Bremen. Adam mentioned a lighthouse, which he described as "the lamp of Vulcan". All these descriptions contributed to the Vineta legend. Though other towns are also considered possible locations of Vineta, it is believed today to be identical with Wollin. The same is true for Jomsborg, a stronghold set up by Danish king Harald Bluetooth and Swedish prince Styrbjörn in the course of Harald's internal struggles with his son, Sweyn Forkbeard, in the 970s or 980s, which housed a garrison of soldiers known as Jomsvikings.

*In the late 10th century, the Polish dukes Mieszko I and Bolesław I Chrobry subdued parts of Pomerania and also fought the Volinians.* Despite a victory of Mieszko in a 967 battle, the Polish dukes did not succeed to subdue the area.

In 1121/22, the Polish duke Bolesław III Wrymouth conquered the area along with the Duchy of Pomerania under Wartislaw I. Boleslaw aimed at Christianizing the area and in 1122 sent the Spanish eremite Bernard on a mission to Wollin. The inhabitants, reluctant to convert to a religion of a man who did not even wear shoes, beat him up badly and expelled him. With the approval of both Lothair III, Holy Roman Emperor, and Pope Callixtus II, Boleslaw initiated another mission of Saint Otto of Bamberg in 1124. When Otto, a respected and wealthy man acompagnied by German and Polish clergymen and military units, arrived in Wollin, he had already successfully converted the Pyritz and Cammin areas. Yet, he was met with distrust, and the town's inhabitants finally gave in to convert to Christianity only if Otto managed to convert Stettin, which the Volinians assumed was unachievable. Yet, when Otto after two month work and threatening with another military intervention managed to convert Stettin, he returned to Wollin and the Volinians accepted conversion.

Otto's second mission in 1128 was initiated by Holy Roman Emperor Lothair in 1128 after a pagan reaction. While this second mission was oriented more towards Western Pomerania, Otto also visited Wollin again. Wartislaw I, Duke of Pomerania supported and aided both missions. In 1140, Wollin was made the first episcopal see in Pomerania: Pope Innocent II founded the diocese by a papal bull of 14 October, and made Wollin's church of St. Adalbert its see. However, the see was moved to Grobe Abbey on the island of Usedom after 1150.

At the same time Wollin economically decayed and was devastated by Danish expeditions, which contributed to the move of the episkopal see to Grobe. The Danish campaigns completely wiped out the town in the late 12th century.

On the ruins of the early medieval town, a new town was founded and granted Lübeck Law during the Ostsiedlung in 1260. The town remained in the Duchy of Pomerania (which was within the Holy Roman Empire since 1164/1181), passing with the Duchy of Pomerania-Stettin to the Swedish Crown following the Treaty of Stettin (1630), the Peace of Westphalia (1648) and the Treaty of Stettin (1653). Since the Treaty of Stockholm (Great Northern War) of 1720, it was incorporated into the Prussian Province of Pomerania. In 1945, with the conclusion of the Second World War, Wollin was conquered by the Red Army and handed over to Poland and the German population was expelled The town was renamed Wolin and resettled by Poles.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Chojna*










Chojna is a small town in western Poland in the West Pomeranian Voivodeship. It lies approximately 60 km south of Szczecin.

Chojna is located near two border crossings (Bad Freienwalde and Schwedt) on the Oder River with Germany.

From the 10th-12th centuries an early Pomeranian fortification, probably with a market, developed at the location of present-day Chojna. Because of its favorable location on trading routes leading to the principalities of Great Poland and the duchies of Pomerania, the settlement developed quickly. Duke Boguslaw I of Pomerania was entombed in the settlement's church after his death in 1187. After 1200 the settlement received Magdeburg rights from Duke Barnim I the Good. It was referred to as "Konigesberge" for the first time in 1244 and passed to the Bishopric of Brandenburg after its acquisition of part of the Neumark in 1252. Populated with German knights and colonists, the town's name "Konigesberge" evolved into the later German name "Königsberg" ("King's Mountain"). 

After the cession of the "terra Konigesberge" from the Bishops of Brandenburg to the Ascanian Margraves of Brandenburg, the town was granted the right to hold a market as well as regional legal jurisdiction, causing it to become the main town of the Neumark at that time.
[edit] Late Middle Ages

A parish church by existed by 1282, while an Augustian monastery was founded in 1290. From 1310-1329 Königsberg experienced an economic boom through the trade of corn, allowing the town to receive further market privileges. The town hall was built in 1320. Trade goods were shipped over the Oder and Röhricke rivers. During the 13th and 14th centuries a defensive wall was built around the town with numerous towers and three city gates (Schwedter Tor, Bernikower Tor, and Vierradener Tor, the latter demolished in the 19th century). From 1402-1454 Königsberg was under the control of the Teutonic Knights after the pawning of the Neumark by Brandenburg. The Church of St. Mary and the reconstructed town hall (1410) built during this time were some of the most aesthetic Gothic buildings in the Neumark.

The strong town withstood an attack by the Hussites in 1433 during the Hussite Wars. The town flourished economically during the German Renaissance beginning in the 15th century, but the majority of its population died from three plagues during the 16th and 17th centuries. Königsberg had several churches: the Augustinian monastery church, the Augustinian hospital church of the Holy Spirit, and the Churches of Saints Mary, Nicholas, George, and Gertrude. The town gradually converted to Lutheranism from 1539-1553 during the Protestant Reformation, resulting in the dissolution of the monastery in 1536. Its buildings were instead used as a hospital and school, while its church was used as a storehouse. During the Thirty Years' War, Königsberg was occupied at different times by the Imperial troops of Albrecht von Wallenstein and the Swedish troops of King Gustavus Adolphus, in the course of which the town was 52% destroyed. After the destruction of the Church of St. Mary's tower by a lightning bolt in 1682, reconstruction commenced until 1692.

A new Baroque pulpit was built in 1714, as well as an organ built by Joachim Wagner in 1734. Königsberg began to revive economically after the foundation of the Kingdom of Prussia, becoming the seat of the government of the Neumark in 1759 during the Seven Years' War. In 1767 the Schwedter and Bernikower Gates were partially dismantled to provide stone for the construction of a barracks at the former monastery. The town's inhabitants initially specialized in agriculture and forestry and later in the weaving of fine textiles. That industry declined, however, around 1840 with the onset of industrialization. Königsberg became the seat of the district Landkreis Königsberg Nm. in 1809 and part of the Province of Brandenburg in 1816. The former monastery buildings began to deteriorate in 1820. Königsberg became part of the German Empire in 1871 and flourished after being connected to a railway network in 1877. The town also served as an education and administrative seat for the surrounding region.

In 1939 the Luftwaffe constructed an airfield near the gates of Königsberg. In January 1945 battles on the Eastern Front of World War II occurred near the town. Because he had fled the town without issuing a general evacuation order, the burgomaster of Königsberg was condemned to death by hanging on February 4, 1945 by an SS court martial chaired by Otto Skorzeny. On the same day the Soviet Red Army occupied the town. The entire center with the Church of St. Mary and the town hall were burnt on February 16, 1945; Königsberg was 80% destroyed during the war. Upon war's end Königsberg was placed under Polish administration, had its German population expelled, and was renamed Chojna.

Vestiges of the war are still visible in some of Chojna's buildings. The foundation wall of the destroyed town hall was rebuilt for use as a cultural center, town library, and public house. The monastery was also reconstructed, while the marketplace was newly built. Reconstruction of the destroyed Marienkirche began in 1994 as a joint German-Polish cooperation. In 1997 the roof of the church's nave was covered, while the pyramidal tower roof of the tower was reconditioned in a 19th century Neo-gothic style. Chojna's two main landmarks are thus the town hall and the Church of St. Mary, both historical buildings by the Gothic architect Hinrich Brunsberg.

*Chojna is on The European Route of Brick Gothic.*

* Cathedral
* The Augustinian monastery and the remains of the city wall with the Schwedter and Bernikower Gates.
* Enormous platanus.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Strzekęcino palace*










Hotel Bursztynowy Palac [Amber Palace Hotel] in Strzekecino is located 10 km south of Koszalin. The palace was built in the 18th century for the von Kamecke family. 

Surrounded by a French garden, the palace is located only 18 km from the Baltic Sea.


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow! The palace and the surrounding garden are incredibly beautiful!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful country, beautiful landscapes like in the below quoted photo:


>


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Trzebiatów*










Trzebiatów (German: Treptow an der Rega) is a town in the West Pomeranian Voivodeship, Poland. As of June 2007, it has 10,196 inhabitants.

The city was member of the Hanseatic League. This very old Slav settlement in Pomerania used to be cult center where oblations were made to pagan gods. 

The town received its urban rights in 1277 according to the so-called Lubeck law, and the right of navigation along the Reda river was granted to Trzebiatow in 1287. At that time the town had its own trade fleet and the big port of Regoujscie at the mouth of River Rega could receive numerous merchant`s ships. As a Hansa member, the town had the right to mint its own coins and it boasted of powerful fortifications much respected in the central Baltic Sea area.

*The medieval urban layout of the town has been preserved until today. *Trzebiatow has a number of historical monuments.

The most famous monuments of Trzebiatów are:

The St. Mary's Church - built in 1305 - 1370. At two-three high, there is a viewng platform, from where you can admire the panorama of the region. There are three bells at the entrance to the tower, the oldest one called the "Mary" is dated on 1515. inside the church, there are tombstones. On of the graves, belonging to the family of Arnold Crample, from 1382, is exhibited right next to the entrance to the church.

The Defense Walls - built in 1300-1370 had 2500 m in perimeter. The Walls had 4 gateways, 40 towers and lookouts. Up to this day, only one tower left - Kaszana.

The Kaszana Tower - called the Prochowa Tower, was built in the very act of building of the Defense Walls. There is a legend related to the Tower, which describes how it saved the city against attack of citizens of Gryfice city.

St. Spirit Chapel - nowadays the Eastern Orthodox Church. Build at the beginning of the 16th Century. The Regional Council of Pomeranian States took place there on December 13th, 1534, when the Reformation was resolved as major religion. Until 1903 there was a fire station and then the auditorium of the Female College.

*Segraffito - there is an elephant image on the wall of the corner building*, at Zajazdowska street, made with use of segraffito technique. Probably, in fall 1939, a parade with an elephant passed through Trzebiatów city. This fact was registered in the parish register. *Segraffito became a symbol of the present Trzebiatów city.*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Trzebiatów*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Ruins of the church in Trzęsacz*










The Church in Trzęsacz was built in the late 14th or early 15th century. 

*At that time, it was located almost two kilometers from the sea*. Furthermore, north of Trzęsacz there was another village, which had completely been taken over by water. Originally, the church was Roman Catholic, but in the early 16th century, after the Reformation, it became Protestant. 










Over time, the process of abrasion (more generally known as erosion) caused the land surrounding the church to recede at the expense of the Baltic Sea. *Year by year, water would come closer; in 1750 the sea was as close as 58 meters, in 1771 parts of the cemetery were swallowed, and 1820 the distance shrank to 13 meters. Finally, on August 2, 1874, the last service took place in the temple.* Afterwards, all furnishings were transported to the cathedral in Kamień Pomorski, with the exception of the triptych, which is now kept in a church in Rewal. By 1885 the temple stood over a chasm and, with permission of the Prussian government, it was deprived of the roof and left abandoned.

*On the night of April 8-9, 1901 the most vulnerable, northern wall of the church collapsed.* During the following years, part by part, most of the construction was swallowed by the sea, which mercilessly moves south, taking away the land. The last drop took place on February 1, 1994, when part of the southern wall collapsed.

According to scientists, since the turn of the 19th century the sea has taken around 40 centimeters of land a year. Over time, local governments – both Prussian and (after 1945) Polish – tried to save the temple with fascine and concrete blocks, but all attempts were unsuccessful. *Currently, intensive works are taking place to save the ruin, as this is the only one of its kind in Europe.* One of the projects stated that the last remains of the wall should be moved southwards, further away from the sea, but the risk of complete collapse of the ruin was too high.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Drawskie Lakeland*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Szczecinek*










Szczecinek (German: Neustettin; Kashubian: Nowé Sztetëno; Swedish: Nien Stettin; Latin: Nova Stetin is the one of biggest towns of West Pomeranian Voivodeship (northwestern Poland). In 2007 the urban area had a population of 39,777. 

In 1310, the castle and town was founded under Lübeck law by Duke Wartislaw IV of Pomerania-Wolgast and modelled after the city of Stettin (now Szczecin) situated about 150 km to the west. The initial name was "Neustettin" ("New Stettin"). It was also known as "Klein Stettin" ("Little Stettin"). In 1707, Polish exonyms were Nowoszczecin and Mały Szczecin, which gradually developed into the modern name Szczecinek which replaced the "Neustettin" as the city's official name after the town became Polish in 1945.

The town was fortified to face the Brandenburgers, with a wall and palisades. In 1356 Neustettin was hit by the plague. Thankful for their survival, the Dukes Bogislaw V, Barnim IV and Wartislaw V founded the Augustine monastery called Marienthron, on the Mönchsberg on the southern bank of lake Streizigsee (nowadays Trzesicko Lake). Under Duke Wartislaw VII Neustettin was from 1376 to 1395 seat of his Duchy. Afterwards, it was ruled by Pommeranian Duchy Rügenwalde (until 1418), Wolgast ( until 1474) and Stettin (until 1618).

On 15 September 1423, the "great day of Neustettin", the Pomeranian dukes, the Hochmeister of the Teutonic Order and Nordic king Eric VII of Denmark met to discuss defense against the treaty of Brandenburg and Poland. In 1461 Neustettin was sacked, looted and burned by Polish troops and Tatars because King Casimir IV wanted to take revenge on Eric II of Pomerania-Wolgast who supported the Teutonic Knights.

In1648 at the end of the Thirty Years War Neustettin became a part of Brandenburg- Prussia, and in 1701 under the crown of the Kingdom of Prussia.

In 1945, the Red Army occupied the town and placed it under Polish, Soviet controlled communist administration. The German population fled or was expelled and the town was resettled with Poles many of whom were expelled from Eastern Poland annexed in 1945 by the Soviet Union.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Pęzino castle*










The castle was built in the 12th century as a residence of the Pomeranian family of Pansin. The castle form was changed within the space of the history. As a Gothic building, consisting of a castle and approaches of the castle, used to be surrounded by a wall and a moat, the outline of which can be still visible today. 

In time, the castle was converted in Dutch renaissance style, and then in neo-Gothic style in the 19th century. For some time, the Borek family ruled in the castle; Łobez and Węgorzyno owe their development to this great knight’s family. Later, the Knights of St John of Jerusalem had their command here. Between 1680 and 1945, the Puttkamers were legitimate of the castle in Pęzino.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Mielno*










Mielno (formerly German Groß Möllen until 1945) is a village in Koszalin County in north-western Poland. The village has a population of 2,200.

Mielno is a well-known tourist destination with sandy beaches on the Baltic Sea coast. It lies on a spit between the sea and the large Jamno lake. It is contiguous with the neighbouring resort of Unieście.


----------



## D.J. (Apr 5, 2008)

Uciąłeś mój dom.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Darłowo*










Darłowo (in full The Royal City of Darłowo: Polish: Królewskie Miasto Darłowo, German: Rügenwalde) is a town at the south coast of the Baltic Sea in Middle Pomerania, north-western Poland, with 14,931 inhabitants (2006). 

Numerous archeological findings reveal that, after the ice which had covered North-Eastern Europe had molten and the Ice-age had ended at about 8.000 B.C., settlers of the Stone Age first populated the region. Remainders of Celtic culture and Germanic culture, as well as of Baltic culture, influenced by contacts with Rome's merchants, were found in the area. Several Roman coins with portraits of Roman Emperors were found around today Darłowo.

On Ptolemy's chart of Germania Magna a settlement of the Rugians called Rugium is listed in the vicinity of a river which probably is identical with River Grabow flowing into River Wipper.

*Already in the 11th century a fortress named Dirlow, also called Dirlovo, existed in the immediate vicinity of the place where River Wieprza enters the Baltic Sea.* From this fortress, the fortress district of Dirlow was administered, which itself belonged to the castelany of Schlawe. The town of Rügenwalde was later founded in the fortress district of Dirlow, but not at the location of the fortress itself.

The town of Rügenwalde was probably founded in 1270 by Wizlaw II of the Danish Principality of Rügen, at that time also ruler of the Lands of Schlawe and Stolp. The first mention of Rügenwalde is in a document of February 5, 1271.

In 1277, Wizlaw II had sold his rights concerning the lands of Rügenwalde and Schlawe to the margraves of Brandenburg, who thereafter ruled these lands from Buckow up to the year of 1283. According to a Polish encyclopedia, the town of Rügenwalde has been destroyed in 1283 during fights between Wizlaw II and Mestwin II (Polish: Mszczuj or Mściwój). In a chronic of 1652, M. Merian stated that it had been destroyed on purpose by Bogislaw of Pomerania, when after Mestwin's II death in December 1294 duke Przemysŀ had claimed the town for Pomeralia, as he had done already five years before, and could not be persuaded to peacefully give up his claim and to withdraw from there. In a decisive battle of 1296, the Polish invasion troups were beaten near the village of Buckow by a Pomeranian contingent led by duke Wizlaw of Rügen and count Adolph from Holstein. The retreating Polish troups devastated the castle of Dirlow and the town once more.

Rügenwalde was built new and in May 21, 1312, the town was granted Lübeck law under the administration of the noble brothers John, Peter, and Lawrence of the Swenzones, vassals of the Brandenburg margraves since 1307. The Ascanians had already been prior to 1307 under control of the Lands of Schlawe and Stolp. In Rügenwalde they had been already in 1305.[ They undertook in 1308 a campaign against Gdansk.

The town passed to the Duchy of Pomerania in 1347, at that time ruled by the brothers Bogislaw V, Wartislaw V, and Barnim IV of the House of Pomerania dynasty. Bogislaw, son-in-law of king Casimir III of Poland, would become ruler of the area after the partition of Pomerania-Wolgast in 1368. This part duchy was known as Pomerania-Stolp.

*In 1352 the construction of the castle began, and cooperation with the Hanseatic League (Hanse) was initiated, with the town becoming a full member of the Hanse in 1412.* 

*In 1382 Eric of Pomerania, later the king of Norway, Denmark and Sweden, was born in the town. After losing his thrones, he returned to his birthplace and began to expand his duchy. After his death in 1459 he was buried in St. Mary's Church.*

After Eric's death the town was ruled by duke Eric II of Pomerania-Wolgast.

Another significant ruler was Bogislaw X (1454-1523). Under his administration the trade and prosperity in the area of Darłowo grew, as international trade relations were extended, also with Poland.

In 1497 and 1552 the harbour of the town, known in German as Rügenwaldermünde, and parts of the town were hit by great storms. Ships which had got out of control were seen drifting in the vicinity of the town and of the neighbouring village of Suckow. In 1589, 1624, 1648, 1679 and 1722 fires damaged the town. The first lighthouse was built around the year 1715.

After the death of the last Pomeranian Duke Bogislaw XIV in 1637, the end of the contemporary Thirty Years' War in 1648 and the subsequent partition of the Duchy of Pomerania between the Swedish Empire and Brandenburg-Prussia in the Peace of Westphalia and the Treaty of Stettin (1653), Brandenburg included Farther Pomerania with Rügenwalde in her Pomeranian province. The harbour of Rügenwaldermünde was destroyed during the Thirty Years' War by imperial troops, and was reconstructed by order of King Frederick II of Prussia not before 1772.

During the Napoleonic Wars some of its inhabitants, in particular ship owners and businessmen, profited from smuggling British goods to the continent. In 1871 the town, along with Prussia, became a part of the newly constituted German Empire. A railway reached the town in 1878. 289 inhabitants died throughout World War I.

Before the outbreak of World War I the town had about 6,000 inhabitants, before the outbreak of World War II about 8000. 

In 1935 the important Firing Test Range Rügenwalde-Bad (German: Schießplatz Rügenwalde-Bad), designed for testing heavy guns, including long-range railway type of cannons such as Krupp K5, was built between Rügenwalde's habour Rügenwaldermünde and the village of Suckow. During World War II some of the largest guns in military history were tested here: Schwerer Gustav and Mörser Karl. Gun barrels with a length of up to 47 meters were tested. For long distance tests, target areas within the Baltic Sea North of Großmöllendorf and Henkenhagen (about 80 kilometers away from Rügenwaldermünde) and North of Dievenow and Swinemünde (120 to 130 kilometers away) were used. The test camp was currently visited by officers of the commanding staff of Germany's army, air force and marine, including Admiral of the Fleet Erich Raeder and marshals von Rundstedt, Wilhelm Keitel and Hermann Göring. Once the resort hade been visited also by Adolf Hitler accompanied by Benito Mussolini. Their trains, however, had not stopped at Rügenwalde's train station.

During World War II families from the bombarded German towns of Hagen und Bochum in the Ruhr district had been evacuated to Rügenwalde. Short before the end of World War II numerous refugees from East Prussia and West Prussia arrived in the region. In early 1945, about 5.600 persons could escape by ships in the framework of the Operation Hannibal before Soviet Troops reached the town on March 7, 1945. About 3.500 citizens had remained in the town or returned again after their escape had failed.

Following the post-war boundary changes, Rügenwalde became Polish. Its thorough German population was expelled and the town was populated with Poles and Ukrainians in 1946/47, who mostly came from regions East of the Curzon Line. The first expulsion of the residual German inhabitants took place on 17 October 1945, followed by a series of further expulsions beginning on 17 August 1946. In 1949 only about 70 Germans were left in the town.

The town was given the Polish name Dyrłów, and later Darłów, before changing to the current name.

*Today the city is well known in Poland as a summer resort.*

*The whole area of the Old Town in Darłowo is under preservation. Darłowo has maintained the unique medieval urban planning with the main square in the middle of the town.* During medieval times the town was surrounded by walls and had four gates; only one gate has survived in a fairly original shape.

* Castle of Dukes of House of Pomerania - today a Regional Museum. The castle is built in gothic style on a base plan resembling a square; its tower is 24 meters high. This is the only castle of such characteristic on the Polish seacoast.
* Blessed Virgin Mary Church - basilica built in gothic style in 1321, with sarcophagues of Dukes of Pomerania: Erik I, Elisabeth (wife of last Duke of Pomerania Bogislaw XIV, died in 1653).
* Saint Gertrude Church - built in Scandinavian style, first mentioned in 1497, built in Scandinavian Style on the little hill Kopfberg outside of the city walls.
* Saint George Church - built in Gothic style outside of the city walls.
* The town hall re-built in 1657 and in 1725 after damages by fire, with its inscriptions in Latin stating the years of devastation (1589, 1624, 1648, 1679 and 1722).
* The Hanse fountain (German: Hansabrunnen) in front of the town hall, a creation of the German artist Wilhelm Groß (*1883, †1974), donated to the town of Rügenwalde as a present by the local shipping company Hemptenmacher.
* High Gate - also known as Stone Gate (original German names: Hohes Tor or Steintor) - built in the XIV century, a remainder of the city walls.
* Lighthouse - built in the XIX century, 20 meters high










*the castle*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Darłowo*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Dziwnów*










Dziwnów (German: Berg Dievenow) is a town in north-western Poland situated on the Baltic Sea at the mouth of the river Dziwna. The population is 3,031 (2004).


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Zielona Góra*










Zielona Góra (German: Grünberg in Schlesien) is a city in Lubusz Voivodeship, in western Poland, with 118,730 inhabitants within the city limits (2004) and 294,000 inhabitants within the metropolitan area, including three neighbouring counties (2005).

It is the seat of Lubusz Voivodeship's elected assembly (sejmik) and executive (the seat of the centrally-appointed governor or voivode being Gorzów Wielkopolski). The city's name, in both Polish and German, means "green mountain".

*The first settlement in the area of Zielona Góra was built in the valley near the Złota Łącza stream during the reign of Polish prince Mieszko I. *The oldest settlement was agricultural and later developed into a trading point along routes from Poznań to Żagań and further to Łużyce. The written records of the Slavic settlement date to 1222 and an increase of its population by Henryk Brodaty. Other documents date the settlement to 1302.

In 1163 the emperor established Upper Silesia and Lower Silesia and granted duchies as fiefs to be ruled by Silesian Dukes. Many German craftsmen came to build cities and churches. The region received further influx of German burghers in the second half of the thirteenth century during the medieval Ostsiedlung. The settlement became a city with Crossener Recht, a variation of Magdeburg rights, in 1323. The earliest mention of the town's coat of arms is from 1421, although it is believed to have been arranged since the beginning of the fourteenth century. A document in the town archive of Thorn (Toruń) dating from before 1400 used a sigil with the name GRVNINBERG, an early form of the German name Grünberg.

In 1294 Henry III, Duke of Silesia-Glogau, founded a church in honor of Saint Hedwig, patron saint of Silesia. This building, today called the konkatedra św. Jadwigi w Zielonej Górze, is the oldest building in the city. A wooden castle near the city, built ca. 1272, was the residence of Duke John of Steinau from 1358–65; John had ceded his lands to Henry V, Duke of Glogau. In 1477 the town defeated a 5,000-strong army from neighbouring Brandenburg which attempted to seize it during the succession war to the Duchy of Glogau. In 1488 John II, Duke of Sagan, destroyed the castle to prevent his enemies from using it.

After the collapse of the Duchy of Sagan, the town fell to the Kingdom of Bohemia, a state of the Holy Roman Empire. Grünberg converted to Lutheranism during the Protestant Reformation through the efforts of Paul Lemberg, Abbot of Sagan. The city declined during the seventeenth century, especially during the Thirty Years' War (1618–48) and following decades. Grünberg endured plundering, debts, emigration of burghers, and fires. In 1651 during the Counter Reformation, the Habsburg Monarchy of Austria reintroduced Roman Catholicism and suppressed Protestantism. The city was subjected to heavy Germanisation and German craftsmen banned Poles from attending any practice allowing them to work as members of guilds. A rebellion caused by conscription ended with many Poles being imprisoned.

The city was annexed by the Kingdom of Prussia by the 1742 Treaty of Breslau which ended the First Silesian War. The Prussians introduced religious toleration, leading to the construction of the Protestant parish church Zum Garten Christ from 1746–47; Catholic Poles were later discriminated against, however.The city's textile industry was booming by the end of the eighteenth century, and by 1800 large parts of the city walls had been dismantled to allow the city to expand. The textile industry suffered during the 1820s while adjusting to the Industrial Revolution and an import ban by the Russian Empire; The city's economy began to recover after many clothiers immigrated to Congress Poland.

During industrialization many Germans from the countryside moved to large industrial cities and large number of Poles came to German cities to work as well. The Polish population was pushed by Germanisation to rural villages, although some remained in the town contributed to the economic revival of the city. A Polish church remained functional until 1809 and a Polish craftsmen association (Towarzystwo Polskich Rzemieślników) was established by Kazimierz Lisowski in 1898.

Since 1816 after the Napoleonic Wars, Grünberg was administered within the district Landkreis Grünberg i. Schles. in the Province of Silesia. In 1871 it became part of the German Empire during the unification of Germany. English industrialists purchased some of the city's textile factories during the 1870s and 1880s. By 1885, most of Grünberg's population of 14,396 were Protestants. The city was first connected to the Glogau-Grünberg-Guben railway line in 1871, followed by connections to Christianstadt in 1904, Wollstein in 1905, and a local line to Sprottau in 1911.

In 1919 Grünberg became part of the Province of Lower Silesia within Weimar Germany. On 1 April 1922 it became a district-free city, but this status was revoked on 1 October 1933 while part of Nazi Germany.

The Soviet Red Army occupied Grünberg with little fighting in 1945 during World War II. It was placed under Polish administration, followed by the post-war Potsdam Agreement. The remaining German inhabitants who had not fled from the Eastern Front were expelled by Soviet and Polish troops, and the town was partly resettled with Poles transferred from Polish areas annexed by the Soviet Union. The city was officially renamed from the German name Grünberg to the Polish name Zielona Góra, and the eighteenth century Protestant church was reconsecrated as a Catholic church (Kościół Matki Boskiej Częstochowskiej).

The University of Zielona Góra was opened in 2001. The city is also the seat of the Roman Catholic Diocese of Zielona Góra-Gorzów.

*Zielona Góra has been known for its wines for centuries. It is now one of a few places in Poland with wine grape cultivation mainly for white wines.* The first wineries around Zielona Góra were built in 1314. At Paradyż (Paradis) Abbey near Zielona Góra, monks have been making wine since 1250. The number of vineyards at peak production is estimated at 4,000 in the region, and 2,500 in Zielona Góra itself. The most famous wine is called "Monte Verde". During the communist era wine production was reduced, but since 1990 it has recovered. However, nowadays wine is no longer produced in Zielona Góra itself (the last factory was closed in the early 1990s). *Since 1852 an annual Wine Festival has taken place in the town.*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Zielona Góra*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Zielona Góra*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Ujście Warty National Park*










The Ujście Warty National Park (Polish: Park Narodowy Ujście Warty) is the youngest of Poland's 23 National Parks. It was created on June 19, 2001, in the region of the lowest stretch of the Warta river, up to its confluence with the Odra (Oder), which marks the Polish–German border. The Park covers an area of 80.38 square kilometres (31.03 sq mi) within Lubusz Voivodeship. The name Ujście Warty means "mouth of the Warta", the Polish word ujście also being used for the termination of a river even when it flows into another river or lake rather than the sea.

The Park was created on the area of the former Słońsk Nature Reserve, which had existed since 1977, and parts of the Ujście Warty Landscape Park. The ground here is swampy and muddy, which makes it a haven for birds. This is why the former Słońsk preserve, which is now part of the Park, was in 1984 covered by the Ramsar Convention, which purpose is to protect such areas.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Great thread, thanks again. I spent my summers when I was a kid with my aunt's family in Zielona Gora and had an amazing time. Such wonderful memories except for the long food lines under communism of course. My poor aunt waited 6 hours in line to get me a chicken - may she rest in peace. Zielona Gora looks brighter and better than ever.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Gorzów Wielkopolski*










Gorzów Wielkopolski (German: Landsberg an der Warthe) is a city in western Poland, on the Warta river, with 125,780 inhabitants (2005). Since 1999, it is one of the two capitals of Lubusz Voivodeship (the other is Zielona Góra)

The Polish name Gorzów, written as Gorzew, is known from Polish maps and historical books dating back to 18th century or perhaps earlier. It appeared in a compendium called Ancient Poland according to its history, geography and statistics (Starożytna Polska pod względem historycznym, geograficznym i statystycznym) published in 1848 by Samuel Orgelbrand in Warsaw. Ten years earlier, in 1838, the same name Gorzew was used in a book published in Paris with a corresponding yet broader title of Polska w kształcie dykcjonarza hisloryczno-statystyczno-jeograficznego (encompassing all of Poland). The current spelling of "Gorzów" appears on the map featuring "Królestwo Polskie" published in Lwow in 1900 with "Landsberg an der Warthe" in parenthesis next to "Gorzów". The name is interpreted in several different ways according to rules of the old Polish language, originating from "gorzenie" or "pogorzelcy" (meaning: conflagration), or even "gorzelnia" or "gorzałka" meaning brewery. German name Landsberg an der Warthe derives from the German words land or 'state' and berg or 'mountain' combined with Warthe – the German name for the river Warta. The name 'Gorzów' eventually stuck, beating the alternative postwar name "Kobylagóra", or 'Mare Mountain', which survives today as the name of a street in the city. The word Wielkopolski or 'Great Poland', after the voivodeship of that name of which Gorzów was a part from 1946-1950, was added later. However, Gorzow itself is not a part of the historical region of Greater Poland.

Up until the mid-13th century, the land where the river Kłodawka meets the Warta was the location of a defensive fort established by the Polish Piast dynasty. In 1249 the Polish Duke Bolesław Rogatka sold Lubusz Land, including the site of present-day Gorzów, to the Margraviate of Brandenburg and the city of Landisberch Nova was founded on the site in 1257. The city was at that time within the borders of the Neumark region of Brandenburg. In 1325 Polish, in 1432 Hussite troops beleaguered the city. In the 16th century the city became Lutheran, with St. Mary's Cathedral changing its allegiance in 1537.

In 1701 Landsberg (Gorzów) - like all of Brandenburg - became ruled in personal union with the Kingdom of Prussia. On 4 February 1813 during the Napoleonic Wars the Russian Ataman Aleksandr Chernichev and his Cossack troops defeated a French bataillon of 1,500 men of Louis-Nicolas Davout's corps. In 1815 - in the course of an administrative restructuring - Landsberg became part of Prussia's Province of Brandenburg. The city, like all of Prussia, was included in the German Empire in 1871 during the unification of Germany. Between 1249 and 1945 Landsberg (Gorzów) had become thoroughly German in population (amounting to 33,598 as of 1900), mostly of Protestant Christianity (as of 1537, Lutheran until 1817, united since 1817) with sizable minorities of Catholic (1,785 souls) and Jewish Germans (568 souls) in the early 20th century.

In early 1945 during World War II Landsberg was heavily damaged following the retreat of the Wehrmacht ahead of the Soviet Red Army. The Red Army arrived in the city on 30 January 1945, approaching from the left bank of the river Warta. The Wehrmacht had already evacuated most of the city, and the advancing forces met very little resistance. Over the course of the next few days, most of the city centre was destroyed, reportedly through the accidental spread of a fire started in order to light the outward march of the Red Army towards Küstrin.

The city was annexed by Poland in accordance with the provisions of the post-war Potsdam Conference, and most of the remaining population soon were expelled to more western parts of Germany. Between February and September 1945, the original population of the city was gradually replaced by Poles repatriated from central parts of Poland and the Polish lands annexed by the Soviet Union (also known as Kresy). It was at this time that Gorzów's significant Tatar and Romani communities arrived. 

Although the centre of Gorzów was heavily damaged during the second world war, there are still many notable tourist attractions in the city. The largest of these is the gothic, red-brick Gorzów Cathedral of the Virgin Mary, dating from the end of the 13th century, situated on the old market square. 

Due to the large number of parks and green spaces, Gorzów has been termed 'the city of parks and gardens'. In addition to the central Park of Roses (Park Róż), there is also a viewing area on the hilltop of Siemiradzki Park which commands impressive views across the plains and woods to the south of the city.

The city also contains the museum of Lubusz Voivodeship, which is divided between two sites. The Spichlerz or 'granary' dates from the 18th century and can be found on the left bank of the Warta. The museum, housed inside, frequently plays host to art exhibitions and has a permanent collection of artifacts and photographs relating to the history of the city. The other part of the museum, on Warszawska street, is housed in the secessionist villa of Gustav Schroeder. This section contains a wide range of artifacts, ranging from 17th century portraits, to weapons, pottery, and the biedermeier interior furnishings of the villa itself.

The Gorzów Jewish cemetery is located on the western edge of the city. Although the cemetery was vandalised in the 1930s, a number of graves still remain intact.


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures, very beautiful country.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Gorzów Wielkopolski*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Gościkowo-Paradyż Abbey*










The cloister in Paradyż was endowed by the governor of Poznań province, Bronisz of Doliwów family. The process of establishing the abbey started on 29th 1230 and finished in 1236. The initial endowment of this new abbey was mostly from Bronisz family's goods from Gościkowo, consisting of nine villages between Książ and Śrem, as well as tithes from parochial church in Gościkowo.

It is not know exactly when the first monks came to the place of foundation. Some historians believe that the Cistercian appeared in Gościkowo in 1234 and some that the chapter came to this place after the final permission to accept the donation from Bronisz, that is, in 1235. Monks that were brought from Lehnin lived in a cloister made of wood, situated on the north bank of Paklica River, outside the village of Gościkowo.

The wealth of the cloister grew systematically in the 13th century due to the purchases and exchanges of the remote lands, as well as due to colonialism that was a result of various privileges given by the dukes, such as judicial immunity, exceptions from duke's law, military duties, guards and paying some of the taxes. The abbey had also a foundation privilege and could move their properties to the German law.

The profits from the cultivation of land were multiplied by the farming economy, cloister's participation in the trade, fees from grinding the crops in many of the priory's mills, income from the fishery and beekeeping, and finally from the handicraft (cloth manufacturing)
In a short time the cloister started to build a church, and was involved in creating their own branch- a cloister in Wieleń (after translocation in Przemęcie)

The monks were able to drum up support of almost all the lords. The boarders of the abbey reached Rome-in 1247 pope confirmed Bronisz's foundation, all the grants and privileges that the cloister was given.
There were well organised scriptorium and library in Pradyż-a great number of documents present a dictate and the Cistercian writing.

With time, the monks had arguments with their neighbours about ownership which was a result of the economic expansion of the order in Pradyż. The order was searching for an effective protection of their ownership. It was given this protection in 1327 by the Polish King Władysław Łokietek who confirmed its properties and took the convent into its protection. Ludwik Węgierski, Zygmunt Luksemburczyk and Władysław Jagiełło also granted the order documents that gave it privileges and forbid its economic expansion.

The 15th century brought a downturn of the order's economy. The cloister concentrated on the protection of the goods that it had already had. In 1493 the Abbot of Pradyż gained the confirmation of its all rights and freedom from the King Jan Olbracht.

The 15th century also brought the increase of the cultural diligence of the monks in Pradyż. There was a library in the order. Its collection was enormous and allowed the convent to join the order's "schooling mission". The monks of Pradyż went to study to Kraków and Lipsk. The most famous representative of the Polish order in the 15th century was Friar Jacob from Pradyż.

Starting from the 16th century the economy of the order worsened - in 1506 and 1528 the monks complained about the devastation of the order's goods and the abuse of the priory's constructions by the local nobility.
This difficult situation worsened even more in the 17th century as a result of the devastation of the abbey's goods by the Brandenburgian and Swiss army as well as a fire of the year of 1633.

The monks tried to search for King's favouritism. King Zygmunt I confirmed previous rights and freedom of the convent. A very similar privilege was given to the Cistercians from Pradyż in 1546 by the King Zygmunt August.
Apart from those material problems there ware other, too. Among them there was a crisis of the internal life and international conflicts. From 1617 the order was obliged to settle German and Polish abbots.

After 1580 the monastery of Pradyż was included in the forming of the Polish provinces of the Order. It was classified as a medium abbey. After 1688 the number of monks in the convent of Pradyż systematically decreased.
In the 17th century the priory in Pradyż was given into command. In 1743 there was a division of the properties into abbatial and conventual. Silesian territories were mainly assigned to the abbatial office.

After the First Partition of the Polish Republic in 1772 the order in Pradyż was under Prussian partition rule. Between 1796-1810 the Prussian government confiscated some of the abbey's properties. In 1814 the order was taken over by the Russian army and the monastic constructions were changed into a hospital.

The cloister in Pradyż was closed in January 1834. The library, which situation was worsening from 1814, was destroyed and some of the equipment was sold on an auction.

In 1836 the buildings of the abbey started to be used as teacher's training college. 

Now in the post-Cistercian cloister there is a Seminary of Zielonogórska- Gorzowska Diocese and a branch of Theological Department of Adam Mickiewicz University in Poznań.
In summer, within the cloister's walls there is a baroque music festival called " Muzyka w Raju".
Baroque frescoes showing the Holy Spirit's gifts have been preserved in a refectory.
Since 1999 in the antique rooms of the cloister, which are next to the church of the Assumption and St. Martin, there is a Museum of Paradyż (Muzeum Paradyskie). It is possible to see there a rich collection of memoirs which are left after the Cistercians: Old prints from the 17th and 18th centuries, liturgical books, monstrances, liturgical vessels and vestments, reliquaries borrowed from one of the greatest in Poland collection that belong the monastery church. Moreover, there is a collection of paintings from the 17th and 18th centuries.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Santok*










Santok is a large village located at the confluence of the rivers Warta and Noteć, 11 km. east of Gorzów Wlkp.

The name Santok is believed to derive from the word sątok which meant river confluence. The village was first settled in the 8th century and mostly functioned as a fortified settlement. During this period it was one of the main economic and political centres in the western section of the river Warta.

In around the Xth century Santok was destroyed by fire and after that rebuilt again as a powerful castle. *In the XIth century it was known as the "key and watchtower" of the Polish kingdom.*

Over the centuries Santok was destroyed and rebuilt constantly, also it often changed ownership. *In 1465 it was included in Brandenburg, Prussia and didn't return to Polish control again until 1945*, when Poland's borders were shifted westward as a result of decisions taken at the Potsdam Conference.

Santok today consists mainly of one long narrow street. On the south bank of the River Warta (Warthe) before and after the Second World War archeologists found the remains of several castles. One from the IX century was surrounded by stockade, another three were encircled by wood and earth embankments.

To reach the second bank of the river one can use the traditional river ferry. Next to the crossing there is the Santok Stronghold Museum, which was opened for the first time in 1978. The museum is located in a 200 square meter building.

Near the museum there is a neogothic church from XIX century, right alongside the main street a timber-framed belfry built in 1764 is located. The belfry is a remnant of an old church which was destroyed in the XIX century because of the construction of the railway connecting Gorzow with Poznan. Trains still stop at the small railway station in the village. The majority of houses in the village were built in the first part of XIX century.
Another interesting thing in Santok is a stone watchtower, built between the wars, on a hill overlooking Santok and the River Warta.










views from the tower


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Międzyrzecz*










Międzyrzecz (Latin: Meserici, German: Meseritz) is a town in western Poland with 18,584 inhabitants (September 30, 2008). It is located between the town of Skwierzyna and the town of Świebodzin, and stands at the confluence of the rivers Obra and Paklica.

Until 1793 the town was part of the Kingdom of Poland. After the partitions of Poland it was annexed together with the whole region of Greater Poland by the Kingdom of Prussia. From 1793 to 1945, it belonged to at first Prussia after Germany. She was part of Province of Posen between 1793-1806 and 1815-1922, Province of Posen-West Prussia between 1922-1938 and Province of Brandenburg between 1938-1945. In 1919, according to the Treaty of Versailles, the town was left in a small, mostwestern part of Greater Poland which did not return to the recreated Polish state. At that time the townspeople were predominantly Ethnic German until the end of World War 2, when the German population was expelled and replaced by Poles who had been expelled or left Ukraine and Lithuania.

*The town is situated in a particularly green part of Poland. Extensive forests and numerous lakes can be found in the vicinity.*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Międzyrzecz Fortified Region*










The Międzyrzecz Fortification Region (German: 'Ostwall or Festungsfront im Oder-Warthe Bogen', Polish: Międzyrzecki Rejon Umocniony) is a fortified military defence line in Western Poland, between Oder and Warta rivers.

*Built in 1934-1938, it was the most technologically advanced fortification system of Nazi Germany, and remains one of the largest and the most interesting systems of this type in the world today*. It consists of around 100 concrete defence structures partially interconnected by a network of underground tunnels. Some of the forts and tunnels are available for visiting.

The most interesting part is the central section, which begins in the south with the so-called Boryszyn Loop near the village of Boryszyn and extends about 12 km to the north. In the central section the bunkers are interconnected with an underground system of tunnels, 32 kilometres long and up to 40 metres deep. *In the underground system there are also railway stations, work shops, engine rooms and barracks.*

It is also the largest European underground bats refuge, giving shelter to some 32,000 bats of 12 species in the wintertime.

When the Soviet army reached the defence line in the course of the Vistula–Oder Offensive in January, 1945, its advance was so rapid that the Germans did not have enough time to man the line adequately. It took only 3 days for it to be broken.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Międzyrzecz Fortified Region*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Świebodzin*










Świebodzin (German: Schwiebus) is a town in western Poland with 21,757 inhabitants (2004). 

Świebodzin is an important transportation hub, lying at the crossroads of the Polish national roads 2 and 3. The A2 motorway and S3 expressway are planned to cross near the town. Świebodzin is located 70 kilometers from the German border, 130 kilometers from Berlin, 195 kilometers from Wrocław, 110 kilometers from Poznań, and 39 kilometers from Zielona Góra, one of the capitals of the Lubusz Voivodeship.

The earliest historical records mentioning Sebusianis, Sipusius Silesius, Suebosian, Soebosian, Suebusianus for today's Świebodzin, dated from the beginning of the 14th century. It was located just north of Züllichau (Sulechów), Brandenburg, adjacent to Silesia. The town sprang up at the intersection of the old trade routes linking Silesia with Pomerania and a branch of the route running from Lusatia to Poznań, Greater Poland. Initially, the town was probably a defensive fortification, built on the western banks of Lake Zamecko at a slight elevation. The town wall was ringed by settlements, which were much later incorporated into the city itself.

Because of the town's location at an important crossroads, it developed economically, particularly in the areas of commerce and craft production. In the 15th century and particularly in the 16th century, Schwiebus was known for manufacturing beer and exporting cloth. It also developed various urban handicrafts and manufactured goods for local purposes (the weekly market). The salt, wool, grain, horse, and beef trades were also important.

Świebodzin was initially ruled by the Dukes of Sagan (Żagań), but it passed with Silesia to the Habsburg Monarchy in the 16th century. For a time the Schwiebus territory was granted by the emperor to the Brandenburg elector. Representatives of well-known Silesian families, including the von Knobelsdorffs, among others, held authority and power in the town as district starosts and castle commanders on behalf of the Habsburgs.

Because of its position near the Holy Roman Empire's border with Poland, the town most likely had a population of mixed Polish and German ethnicity at this time. During the 16th and the first half of the 17th centuries, the town expanded economically, spatially, and demographically, in spite of local conflicts and the turbulent Protestant Reformation and Counter-Reformation.

After the victory of King Frederick II of Prussia in the First Silesian War (1740-1742), Schwiebus came under Prussian administration. Its territory was merged with the Züllichau region to its south to form the Züllichau-Schwiebus District in 1817. Schwiebus remained in this territorial form until 1945. Annexation by Prussia brought about a sharp economic crisis, as the tradesmen of Schwiebus were cut off from many of their traditional markets and outlets. The Prussian authorities also increased local taxes while limiting the town's autonomy. The period of revolutions and Napoleonic wars brought about a depression in the cloth trade and limited the economic prospects of the town.

A new period of economic stagnation began with the territorial changes in central Europe after Germany's defeat in World War I. In the interwar period, Schwiebus found itself in the eastern outskirts of Germany, twenty kilometers west of the new German-Polish border. 

In early January 1945, the Soviet Red Army began its final advance through western Poland towards Germany, reaching Schwiebus before the end of the month. By this time, many of its inhabitants had already fled, fearing the Soviet revenge for the atrocities perpetrated by the German occupation forces against the civilian population of the Soviet Union. The town was largely spared from destruction during the fighting, as the bulk of the Soviet forces passed to the north and south on their way to Berlin.

With the transfer of sovereignty from Germany to Poland, German Schwiebus became Polish Świebodzin. From 1945 to 1947, the German population of the town was expelled westward, often by force. Thousands of Poles, including expellees from Poland's eastern territories annexed by the Soviet Union, liberated slave laborers from Germany, and refugees from Poland's ruined cities, settled in Świebodzin.

*The center of Świebodzin still contains remnants of the town's past as a medieval walled settlement, including two nearly intact towers and fragments of the town’s defensive walls and bastions. The central market square is dominated by the town hall, built around 1550 in the renaissance style and rebuilt in the 19th century with the addition of its prominent clock tower. *The town hall still contains its original gothic vaults in the rooms of the Regional Museum and basement cafe. There are two large churches in the town center, the Church of St. Michael the Archangel and the Church of the Mother of God. The Church of St. Michael was first built in the second half of the 15th Century, and its neo-gothic facade was added in the second half of the nineteenth century. The neo-gothic Church of the Mother of God was built during the Imperial German period as a Protestant Church but was reconsecrated as a Catholic Church after World War II.

*In the summer of 2008, assembly of a giant statue of a crowned Jesus Christ began on the outskirts of the town. Intended to serve as a future site of pilgrimage, the statue, similar in design to the statue of Christ the Redeemer in Rio de Janeiro, is being erected on a hill and will be nearly 100-feet-tall. *Construction of the statue is being funded through collections by local people.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Mięrzęcin palace*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Łagów*










Łagów is a village in Świebodzin County, Lubusz Voivodeship, in western Poland. The village has a population of approximately 1,600.

It features a spectacular lake divided by the village center in the middle. The village gives its name to a protected area called Łagów Landscape Park.

*The main tourist attraction in Lagow is Johannites Castle* which is now also part of a luxury hotel (Zamek Johannites). In the mid 15th century the Knights St John (Teutonic Knights Templar) built the castle between the two lakes, it’s possible to walk up the steep steps to the top of the tower and take in a breathtaking view of the Lagow, the lakes and surrounding forests.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Łagów*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wschowa*










Wschowa (German: Fraustadt) is a town in the Lubusz Voivodeship in Poland with 14,607 inhabitants (2004). 

Wschowa was originally a border fortress in a region disputed by Silesia and Great Poland. After colonists established a settlement nearby, it received Magdeburg Rights around 1250. The name Veschow (Wschowa) was first mentioned in 1248, while the name Frowenstat Civitas (German: Fraustadt) was first mentioned in 1290. In 1343 King Casimir III conquered it for Poland.

The Battle of Fraustadt between the Swedish Empire and a joint army of the Polish-Lithuanian Commonwealth, Saxony and Russia occurred at Wschowa on February 3, 1706 during the Great Northern War. Within the Second Partition of Poland in 1793 Wschowa was annexed by the Kingdom of Prussia. As a result of Potsdam Conference in 1945 it again belongs to Poland.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wschowa*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Żagań*










Żagań (French and German: Sagan) is a town on the Bóbr river in western Poland, with 26,665 inhabitants (2004). Historically the seat of the Silesian Dukes of Sagan.

Żagań, first mentioned in a 1202 deed, then belonged the Duchy of Lower Silesia at Wrocław under the rule of the Polish Piast duke Henry I the Bearded. In 1251 it was part of the newly created Duchy of Głogów under Henry's grandson Konrad I. After Konrad's death in 1274 heirs again divided the duchy and the castle of Żagań became the residence of his youngest son Przemko of Ścinawa, Duke of Żagań from 1278, who established a monastery of the Augustinian Canons here. Thus the Duchy of Żagań came into the existence. In 1284 he swapped his estates for the Duchy of Ścinawa and was succeeded by his elder brother Konrad II the Hunchback. When Konrad II died in 1304 all former Głogów estates were re-unified under his surviving brother Henry III.

In 1309 Henry III of Głogów was followed by his eldest son Henry IV the Faithful, who in 1321 again had to divide the duchy among him and his younger brothers. He ceded Głogów to Przemko II and retired to Żagań, which again became the capital of a duchy in his own right. In 1329 all sons of Henry III of Głogów became vassals of John of Luxembourg, the King of Bohemia - with the exception of Przemko II who died suddenly two years later. When in 1393 Henry VI the Older, grandson of Henry IV died without issue, the estates were again re-unified with Głogów until in 1412 Jan I, the eldest son of Duke Henry VIII the Sparrow became the sole rule of the Żagań duchy. After a fierce battle for the inheritance his son Jan II the Mad finally sold it to Duke Albert III of Saxony from the House of Wettin, thus ending the centuries-long Piast rule.

n 1549 Elector Maurice of Saxony ceded Żagań to the Bohemian king Ferdinand I of Habsburg. Emperor Ferdinand II of Habsburg allotted the fief to Albrecht von Wallenstein, his generalissimo in the Thirty Years' War in 1627. It then passed to the illustrious Bohemian family of Lobkowicz, who had the Baroque Żagań Palace erected. After the First Silesian War of 1742 Żagań fell to Prussia.

In 1786 the fief was purchased by Peter von Biron, Duke of Courland, and eventually (1843) passed to his daughter Dorothea, the wife of Edmond de Talleyrand, a nephew of the great French diplomat Talleyrand, who came to pass her retirement years at Żagań. A patent of King Frederick William IV of Prussia on 6 January 1845 invested her as Duchess of Sagan and Napoleon III recognized the title in France, in favor of her son Louis.

In France there is a prince and a duc de Sagan. The double title, both Prussian and French, served to render the duc de Sagan a neutral party in World War II: his Château de Valençay provided a safe haven for treasures of the Louvre during the German occupation of France. During World War II, the town was the location of the infamous Stalag Luft III. The town was transferred from Germany to Poland in 1945.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Żagań abbey*










A complex of Zagan abbey consists of the church, former monastery, boarding house (present hotel) and granary. St. Mary’s Assumption church is one of the most precious temples as regards history and art in Zielona Góra Province nowadays. A wooden church had been built here undoubtedly in 12th century, and was replaced at the beginning of 13th century with a stone one. Not until 1272 had the church been approved in the historical records. In the presbytery it has a fragment of Romanesque wall, which shows proves its early origins. 

The church was destroyed with numerous fires and extended several times; its present appearance dates back to 1515 when it was rebuilt. After a huge fire of the town on 22nd August 1730 the church received a baroque decor. Thanks to several outstanding artists (Martin Franz Junior, J. Urbanski, J. Haberle, J. Knechtel and J. Peszke) and rich sponsors (dukes Lobkowitz) the interiors got rich sculpture and moulding decor. 

What preserved till now are the stalls from 1695 and the magnificent Renaissance St. Trinity altar created at the beginning of 17th century. In a chapel next to the tower there stands a Gothic sarcophagus of the first duke of Glogów and Zagan – Henry IV Faithful (+1342) buried there. The pipe organ from 1745 was undoubtedly made by the workshop of A. H. Casparini from Zary.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Muskau Park (UNESCO)*










*The Muskau Park* (German common: Muskauer Park, officially: Fürst-Pückler-Park, Polish: Park Mużakowski), *is the biggest and one of the most famous English-style parks of Germany and Poland.* It covers 3.5 square kilometres of land in Poland and 2.1 in Germany. The park extends on both sides of the Lusatian Neisse river, which constitutes the border between the countries. The 17.9 square kilometres buffer zone around the park encompassed the German town Bad Muskau (Upper Sorbian: Mužakow) in the West and Polish Łęknica (former Lugknitz) in the East. The heart of the park are the partially wooded raised areas on the east bank of the river called The Park on Terraces.

*On July 2, 2004, the UNESCO inscribed the park on the World Heritage List, as an exemplary example of cross-border cultural collaboration between Poland and Germany.* It was inscribed to the list on two criteria, for breaking new ground in terms of development towards the ideal man-made landscape, and its influence on the development of landscape architecture as a discipline.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kożuchów*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Bytom Odrzański*










Bytom Odrzański (German: Beuthen an der Oder) is a town in Poland, in Lubuskie Voivodeship, in Nowa Sól County, on the Oder River. It has about 4,400 inhabitants.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Bytom Odrzański*


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Love the architecture


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

This thread is an endless source of discovery for me. Thanks


----------



## vipepol (Jul 5, 2009)

*South West part of Lower Silesia PART I*





Lubomierz


----------



## vipepol (Jul 5, 2009)

*South West part of Lower Silesia PART II*
Luban


----------



## vipepol (Jul 5, 2009)

*South West part of Lower Silesia PART III*
Kowary


----------



## vipepol (Jul 5, 2009)

*South West part of Lower Silesia PART IV*
Chocianow


----------



## vipepol (Jul 5, 2009)

*South West part of Lower Silesia PART V*
Bolków


----------



## probinett034 (Dec 13, 2009)

Make Lots of Money Quick, Easy & LEGAL with Paypal
AS SEEN ON OPRAH!!
PAYPAL VERIFIES THAT THIS $6 INVESTMENT SCHEME
IS 100% LEGAL AND IS A BIG HIT THIS YEAR SEE
THEIR NOTE BELOW OR ASK THEM DIRECTLY… THIS
SCHEME MIGHT TAKE 15-30 MINUTES AND JUST $6,
BUT IT IS 100% WORTH IT TO MAKE THOUSANDS SO
QUICKLY. THIS IS NOT ANOTHER SCAM THAT
TAKES LOTS OF YOUR HARD EARNED MONEY; THIS IS
A NO RISK INVESTMENT THAT WILL MAKE YOU
THOUSANDS OF DOLLAR VERY EASILY AND QUICKLY.
Quote:
Originally Posted by
>From PayPal:

“Dear Member, it has come to our attention that there
is a PayPal scheme floating around at the moment you
may have heard or seen the $6 scheme. You may have
even taken part in it well we have been asked a lot of
questions about this scheme the answer is yes it does
work and yes it is safe to use providing you follow the
rules it is legal and has made a big hit on the internet
this year. If you would like to take part in this scheme
or would like a bit more information then please see the
attached file that was kindly donated to us. Thank you for
using PayPal!”
Get rid of student loans, get out of debt, make money to go traveling!!
Making Money - This Really Works Keep in mind that everything
stated below is 100% legal as stated by the U.S. Post Office
(1-800-725-2161). A little while back, I was browsing through newsgroups,
just like you are now, and came across an article similar to this that said
you could make thousands of pounds within weeks with only an initial
investment of $6.00! : Anyway it said that you have to send $1.00 to each
of the following names on the list, stated at the end of this article using
Paypal. You don’t have to be preferred or verified to transfer and receive
money, so you lose no money through transfers. Now honestly, what is six
pounds, especially out of a Paypal account. In exchange you will make
thousands in the first few months. You then place your own name and
email address in the bottom of the list at #6, and post the article in at
least 200 newsgroups. (There are thousands of newsgroups). No catch, that
was it. So after thinking it over, and talking to a few people first, I thought about
trying it.
I know that you have seen this on Oprah or even received numerous
messages about this simple program and have probably just deleted them,
I know I have! But for some unknown reason this time I decided to give it a try.
Please give it an honest effort, you will not be disappointed and will be very
glad you did when it starts to work. Remember, all you’re going to be out of
pocket is about the cost of a couple of coffees with the opportunity of banking
thousands of pounds into your PayPal account!
I sent out my measly $6.00 to the six people on the list. Well GUESS WHAT!!...
Within 7 days, I started: getting $$$$$ in my account! I was shocked! I figured
it would end soon, but the CASH just kept coming in. In my first week, I made
about $25.00. By the end of the second week I had made a total of over $1,000.00!
In the third week I had over $15,060.00 and it’s still growing. This is now my
fourth week and I have made a total of just over $26,000.00 and it’s still coming
in rapidly. It’s certainly worth $6.00 and 6 minutes to send it out. This program
WORKS, all you have to do is try it, and waste some pocket change. You could find
six dollar lying around the house. There is absolutely nothing you could lose. Just
follow the 3 basic steps below to make thousands in just a few days, weeks, or months,
it all depends on how many posts of this letter you put in message boards
or send as emails.
Here’s how it works: When you post 200 messages all over the internet, it is
estimated that at least 15 people will respond and send you a $1.00. ($15.00).
Those 15 will Post 200 Posts each and 225 people send you $1.00 ($225.00) Those
225 people Post 200 Posts each and 3,375 people send you $1.00 ($3,375.00) Those
3,375 post 200 posts each and 759,375 people send you $1.00 ($759,375.00) At
this point your name drops off the list, but so far you have received $813,615.00.
Note: I’m not saying this is going to make everyone 800 grand, but lets say even
1 person out of 200 tries this program, you are still going to make 50,000 pounds
anywhere from 1 month to 6 months max!!!!! You can also copy this letter and
email it to some of your friends and associates, it’s a guarantee that some of them
will be interested and give it a go, the more that do the more you make.
INSTRUCTIONS 1. Immediately send $1.00 to each of the six people on the list using
Paypal, and in the comment (Subject) section type “Please add me to your list”. Below
are the emails that you transfer the money into:
Paypal accounts to send 1 dollar to :
1) [email protected] 
2) [email protected] 
3) [email protected] 
4) [email protected] 
5) [email protected] 
6) [email protected]
2.After sending the money to the first 6 people on the list, you can remove the name
next to the #1 on the list and move the rest of the names up one position (#2 becomes
#1, #3 becomes #2, etc?) Then place your name in the #6 position. Then save it.
3. When you have completed the instructions, take this letter and then go to
(Google, Yahoo,...) and type in (Making Money Message board, Money Message Board,
Money Forum, Free money Forum, or anything along those lines that are forums) and
start posting your copy of this message at least 200 times, to as many unique message
boards as you can, or more. The more times you post this at a unique board, the more
money you will make. You can email your message to as many people you can but
remember, the more you post and email the more money you make! Keep a copy of
this letter so you can use it a second time. Post it out again in six months, but Post it
with the addresses you receive with each pound. It will work better the second time.
Estimates are


----------



## vipepol (Jul 5, 2009)

*South West part of Lower Silesia PART VI*
Lwówek Śląski


----------



## vipepol (Jul 5, 2009)

*South West part of Lower Silesia PART VII*
Nowogrodziec


----------



## vipepol (Jul 5, 2009)

*Another small part of Lower Silesia - Kłodzko Basin PART II*

Ząbkowice Śląskie


----------



## vipepol (Jul 5, 2009)

*Another small part of Lower Silesia - Kłodzko Basin PART III*

Duszniki Zdrój


----------



## vipepol (Jul 5, 2009)

*Another small part of Lower Silesia - Kłodzko Basin PART IV*

Bardo Śląskie


----------



## vipepol (Jul 5, 2009)

*Another small part of Lower Silesia - Kłodzko Basin PART V*

Kamieniec Ząbkowicki


----------



## vipepol (Jul 5, 2009)

*Another small part of Lower Silesia - Kłodzko Basin PART VI*

Złoty stok

Gold mine


----------



## vipepol (Jul 5, 2009)

*Another small part of Lower Silesia - Kłodzko Basin PART VII*

Zieleniec


----------



## vipepol (Jul 5, 2009)

*Another small part of Lower Silesia - Kłodzko Basin PART VIII*

Polanica Zdrój


----------



## vipepol (Jul 5, 2009)

*Another small part of Lower Silesia - Kłodzko Basin PART X*

Lądek Zdrój


----------



## vipepol (Jul 5, 2009)

*Another small part of Lower Silesia - Kłodzko Basin PART XII*

Table Moutains


----------



## vipepol (Jul 5, 2009)

*Another small part of Lower Silesia - Kłodzko Basin PART XII*

Czermna

Chapell of raw-heads


----------



## vipepol (Jul 5, 2009)

*Another small part of Lower Silesia - Kłodzko Basin PART XIII*

Wambierzyce


----------



## vipepol (Jul 5, 2009)

*Another small part of Lower Silesia (North-West) Copper mining Area PART I*

Lubin


----------



## vipepol (Jul 5, 2009)

*Another small part of Lower Silesia (North-West) Copper mining Area PART II*

Legnica


----------



## vipepol (Jul 5, 2009)

*Another small part of Lower Silesia (North-West) Copper mining Area PART III*

Głogów


----------



## vipepol (Jul 5, 2009)

*Another small part of Lower Silesia (North-West) Copper mining Area PART IV*

Polkowice

built from zero after war


----------



## vipepol (Jul 5, 2009)

*Lower Silesia OTHER REGIONS - EAST, CENTER PART I*

Środa Śląska


----------



## vipepol (Jul 5, 2009)

*Lower Silesia OTHER REGIONS - EAST, CENTER PART II*

Świdnica


----------



## vipepol (Jul 5, 2009)

*Lower Silesia OTHER REGIONS - EAST, CENTER PART III*

CASTLES

*Brzeg*




*Grodno*


----------



## vipepol (Jul 5, 2009)

*Lower Silesia OTHER REGIONS - EAST, CENTER PART IV*

CASTLES

*Książ*




*Leśnica*





*Wojnowice*


----------



## vipepol (Jul 5, 2009)

*Lower Silesia OTHER REGIONS - EAST, CENTER PART V*

Szczawno Zdrój


----------



## vipepol (Jul 5, 2009)

*Lower Silesia OTHER REGIONS - EAST, CENTER PART VI*

Krzeszów




Henryków


----------



## Stona (Oct 24, 2009)

Stary Browar, Poznań










Skwer Profesora Zbigniewa Zakrzewskiego, Poznań


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Excelen pictures. kay:


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wrocław*










Wrocław (German: Breslau) is the chief city of the historical region of Silesia in south-western Poland, situated on the Oder (Polish: Odra) river. Over the centuries the city has been part of Poland, Bohemia, Austria, Prussia, and Germany. 

Wrocław is the capital of Lower Silesian Voivodeship. According to official population figures for 2006, its population is 635,280, making it the fourth largest city in Poland (metro: over 1 mln people).

The city's name was first recorded in the year 1000 by Thietmar's Latin chronicle called Thietmari Merseburgensis episcopi Chronicon as Wrotizlawa. The first municipal seal stated Sigillum civitatis Wratislavie. A simplified name is given in 1175 as Wrezlaw, Prezla or Breslaw. The Czech spelling was used in Latin documents as Wratislavia or Vratislavia. At that time, Prezla was used in Middle High German, which became Preßlau. In the middle of the fourteenth century the Early New High German (and later New High German) form of the name Breslau began to replace its earlier versions.

The city is traditionally believed to be named after Wrocisław or Vratislav, often believed to be Duke Vratislaus I of Bohemia. It is also possible that the city was named after the tribal duke of the Silesians or after an early ruler of the city called Vratislav.

The city of Wrocław originated in Lower Silesia as a Bohemian stronghold at the intersection of two trade routes, the Via Regia and the Amber Road. *The city was first recorded in the tenth century as Vratislavia.*

*During Wrocław's early history, its control changed hands between Bohemia (until 992, then 1038-1054), the Kingdom of Poland (992-1038 and 1054-1202), and, after the fragmentation of the Kingdom of Poland, the Piast-ruled duchy of Silesia.* *One of the most important events in those times was the foundation of the Diocese of Wrocław by the Polish Duke (from 1025 king) Bolesław the Brave in 1000, which, together with the Bishoprics of Kraków and Kołobrzeg, was placed under the Archbishopric of Gniezno in Greater Poland*, founded by Otto III in 1000. *In the first half of the thirteenth century Wrocław even became the political center of the divided Polish kingdom.*

The city became a commercial center and expanded to Wyspa Piaskowa (Sand Island), then to the left bank of the Oder River. Around 1000 the town had 1000 inhabitants. By 1139 a settlement belonging to Governor Piotr Włostowic (a.k.a Piotr Włast Dunin) was built, and another was founded on the left bank of the Oder River, near the present seat of the university. While the city was Polish, there were also communities of Bohemians, Jews, Walloons and Germans.

The city was devastated in 1241 during the Mongol invasion of Europe. The inhabitants burned the city to force the Mongols to a quick withdrawal.

Afterwards the town was repopulated by Germans, who became the dominant ethnic group, though the city remained multi-ethnic as an important trading city on the Via Regia and Amber Road. "Breslau", the Germanised name of the city, appeared for the first time in written records. The city council used Latin and German languages.

After the Mongol invasion, Breslau was expanded by adopting German town law. The expanded town was around 60 hectares in size and the new Main Market Square (Rynek), which was covered with timber frame houses, became the new centre of the town. The original foundation, Ostrów Tumski, became the religious center. Breslau adopted Magdeburg rights in 1262 and, at the end of the thirteenth century joined the Hanseatic League. The Polish Piast dynasty remained in control of the region, but the city council's right to govern independently increased.

In 1335, Breslau was incorporated with almost all of Silesia into the Kingdom of Bohemia, then a part of Holy Roman Empire. Between 1342 and 1344, two fires destroyed large parts of the city.

The Protestant Reformation reached Breslau in 1518 and the city became Protestant. However from 1526 Silesia was ruled by the Catholic House of Habsburg. In 1618 Breslau supported the Bohemian Revolt in fear of losing the right to freedom of religious expression. In the following Thirty Years' War the city was occupied by Saxon and Swedish troops and lost 18,000 of 40,000 citizens to plague.

The Austrian emperor brought in the Counter-Reformation by encouraging Catholic orders to settle in Breslau, starting in 1610 with the Minorites, followed by Jesuits, Capucins, Franciscans, and finally Ursulines in 1687. These orders erected buildings which shaped the city's appearance until 1945. At the end of the Thirty Years' War, however, Breslau was one of only a few Silesian cities to stay Protestant.

During the Counter-Reformation, the intellectual life of the city – shaped by Protestantism and Humanism – flourished, even as the Protestant bourgeoisie lost its role to the Catholic orders as the patron of the arts. Breslau became the center of German Baroque literature and was home to the First and Second Silesian school of poets.

The Kingdom of Prussia annexed Breslau and most of Silesia during the War of the Austrian Succession in the 1740s. Habsburg empress Maria Theresa ceded the territory in 1763.

During the Napoleonic Wars, Breslau was occupied by an army of the Confederation of the Rhine. The fortifications of the city were leveled and monasteries and cloisters were secularised. The Protestant Viadrina university of Frankfurt (Oder) was relocated to Breslau in 1811, and united with the local Jesuit University to create the new Silesian Frederick-William University (Schlesische Friedrich-Wilhelm-Universität, now University of Wrocław). The city became the center of the German Liberation movement against Napoleon, and the gathering place for volunteers from all over Germany, with the Iron Cross military decoration founded by Frederick William III of Prussia in early March 1813. The city was the centre of Prussian mobilization for the campaign which ended at Leipzig.

Napoleonic redevelopments increased prosperity in Silesia and Breslau. The levelled fortifications opened space for the city to grow beyond its old limits. Breslau became an important railway hub and industrial centre, notably of linen and cotton manufacture and metal industry. The new university served as a major centre of sciences, while the secularisation of life laid the base for a rich museum landscape. Johannes Brahms wrote his Academic Festival Overture to thank the university for an honorary doctorate awarded in 1881.

*The Unification of Germany in 1871 turned Breslau into the sixth-largest city in the German Empire.* Its population more than tripled to over half a million between 1860 and 1910. The 1900 census listed 422,709 residents, among them 5,363 persons declaring to have competent knowledge in the Polish language only, and another 3,103 being also competent in Polish. In religious respect there were 58% Protestants, 37% Catholics and 5% Jews (counting 20,536 in the 1905 census). The 1905 census listed 470,904 residents, among them 6,020 persons declaring to have competent knowledge in the Polish language and 3,752 of other language affiliation - with the remaining residents speaking preferentially German. Important landmarks were inaugurated in 1910, the Kaiserbrücke (Kaiser bridge) and the Technische Hochschule (TH), which now houses the Wrocław University of Technology. In 1913 the newly-built Centennial Hall housed the "Ausstellung zur Jahrhundertfeier der Freiheitskriege", an exhibition commemorating the 100th anniversary of the historical German Wars of Liberation against Napoleon and the first award of the Iron Cross.

Following World War I, Breslau became the capital of the newly created Prussian Province of Lower Silesia in 1919. During the month of August 1920, at the time of Polish Silesian Uprising in Upper Silesia, the Polish consulate and school were demolished, while the Polish Library was burned down by a mob. The number of Poles in Breslau dropped from 2 percent before World War I to 0.5 percent after the reconstitution of Poland in 1918. Antisemitic riots occurred in 1923.

The city boundaries were expanded between 1925 and 1930 to include an area of 175 km² with a population of 600.000. In 1929 the Werkbund opened WuWa (German: Wohnungs- und Werkraumausstellung) in Breslau-Scheitnig, an international showcase of modern architecture by architects of the Silesian branch of the Werkbund. In June 1930 Breslau hosted the Deutsche Kampfspiele, a sporting event for German athletes after Germany was excluded from the Olympic Games after World War I.

After Hitler's takeover of the German government in 1933, political enemies of the Nazis like Communists, Social Democrats, trade unionists, Jews, Poles and homosexuals were persecuted, and their institutions closed or destroyed. Many of the city's 10,000 Jews as well as many other political enemies of the Third Reich were sent to concentration camps.

For most of World War II, the fighting did not affect Breslau. As the war lengthened, refugees from bombed-out German cities, and later refugees from farther east, swelled the population to nearly one million. *In February 1945 the Soviet Red Army approached the city. Gauleiter Karl Hanke declared the city a Festung (fortress) to be held at all costs.* Hanke finally lifted a ban on the evacuation of women and children when it was almost too late. During his poorly organised evacuation in early March 1945, 18,000 people froze to death in icy snowstorms and -20°C weather. By the end of the Siege of Breslau, half the city had been destroyed. An estimated 40,000 civilians lay dead in the ruins of homes and factories. After a siege of nearly three months, "Fortress Breslau" surrendered on 7 May 1945, just before the end of the war.

*Along with almost all of Lower Silesia, Breslau nominally became part of Poland under the terms of the Potsdam Conference.* Most remaining native German inhabitants fled or were forcibly expelled from Wrocław between 1945 and 1949. Most of them arrived in one of the Allied Occupation Zones in Germany. A considerable German presence remained until the late 1950s; the city's last German school closed in 1963. The population was dramatically increased by government resettlement of Poles during postwar population transfers (75%) as well as during the forced deportations from Polish lands annexed by the Soviet Union in the the east region.

*Wrocław is now a unique European city of mixed heritage, with architecture influenced by Polish, Bohemian, Austrian, and Prussian traditions*, such as Silesian Gothic and its Baroque style of court builders of Habsburg Austria (Fischer von Erlach). Wrocław has a number of notable buildings by German modernist architects including the famous Centennial Hall (Hala Stulecia or Jahrhunderthalle) (1911–1913) designed by Max Berg.

*Wrocław is one of the warmest cities in Poland. Lying in the Lower-Silesian region, one of the warmest in Poland.*

Wrocław is the third largest educational centre of Poland, with 135.000 students in 30 colleges.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wrocław*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wrocław*










*Ostrów Tumski ("Cathedral Island")* in Wrocław, Poland, is the oldest part of Wrocław. Built on what used to be an island ("ostrów", in old Polish), it was an early crossing point on the Oder River.

Archaeological excavations have shown that the area was first inhabited in its western part, between the Church of St. Martin and the Holy Cross. The first, wooden church (St. Martin), dating from the IXth century, was surrounded by defensive walls built on the banks of the river. There were approximately 1500 inhabitants in Ostrów Tumski at that time.

*The first constructions on Ostrów Tumski were built in the Xth century by the Piast dynasty, and were made from wood.* The first building from solid material was St. Martin's chapel, built probably at the beginning of the eleventh century by Benedictine monks. Not long after the first cathedral was raised, in place of the small church.

In 1163 the settlement was raided by Boleslaw I the Tall who had returned after being banished. After taking control of the area and waiting for the political situation in Silesia to stabilize, he chose Ostrów Tumski as his new seat. He began replacing the wooden defenses with brick ones and to build a Roman-style residence.

In 1315 Ostrów Tumski was sold to the church authorities. Since the island ceased to be under secular jurisdiction, it was often used by those who had broken the law in Wrocław, as a place of sanctuary. An interesting indication of the special status of the island was a ban to wear anything on the head already on Tumski Bridge after the border pole of this small "Ecclesiastical nation" (the law also affected members of Royalty).


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wrocław*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wrocław*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wrocław*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wrocław*


----------



## Gieneklon (Dec 16, 2007)

Wroclaw is totally beautiful city.Both old and new look great.^^^^


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wrocław*










scroll --->


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wrocław*










Scroll --->


----------



## Gieneklon (Dec 16, 2007)

Love it !!!:banana::banana:


----------



## Wielki Gmach (Dec 22, 2008)

WOW !!!:cheers:


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Fantastic photos of Wroclaw!!


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Legnica*










Legnica is a city on the Kaczawa river in south-western Poland. According to official figures for 2006, it has a total population of 105,485.

The city was formerly known in Polish as Lignica; it was officially renamed Legnica in 1946, after it had passed to Poland from Germany following World War II.

The city was first officially mentioned in chronicles from 1004, although settlement dates to the 7th century. It was originally known as Lignica. It became the residence of the dukes of Lower Silesia in 1163 and was the seat of a principality ruled from 1248-1675.

*Legnica became famous for the Battle of Legnica that took place at Legnickie Pole near the city on 9 April 1241 during the Mongol invasion of Europe.* The Christian army of the Polish duke Henry II the Pious of Silesia, supported by the feudal nobility, included Poles, Bavarian miners and military orders, was decisively defeated by the Mongols. Although the Mongols killed Henry and destroyed his forces, their advance into Europe was halted when they turned back to attend to the election of a new Khagan (Grand Khan) following the death in the same year of Ögedei Khan. Minor celebrations are held annually in Legnica to commemorate the battle.

As the capital of the Duchy of Legnica at the beginning of the 14th century, Legnica was one of the most important cities of Central Europe, having a population of approximately 16,000 residents. The city began to expand quickly after the discovery of gold in the Kaczawa River between Legnica and Złotoryja (Goldberg).

Legnica, along with other Silesian duchies, became a vassal of the Kingdom of Bohemia during the 14th century and was included within the Holy Roman Empire. The Protestant Reformation was introduced in the duchy as early as 1522 and the population became Lutheran. After the death of King Louis II of Hungary and Bohemia at Mohács in 1526, Legnica was inherited by the Habsburg Monarchy of Austria. The first map of Silesia was made by native son Martin Helwig. In 1676, Legnica passed to direct Habsburg rule after the death of the last Silesian Piast duke, Georg Wilhelm (son of Duke Christian of Brieg), despite the earlier inheritance pact by Brandenburg and Silesia, by which it was to go to Brandenburg. Silesian aristocracy was trained at the Liegnitz Ritter-Akademie.

In 1742 most of Silesia, including Liegnitz, became part of the Kingdom of Prussia after King Frederick the Great's defeat of Austria in the War of the Austrian Succession. In 1760 during the Seven Years' War, Liegnitz was the site of the Battle of Liegnitz when Frederick's army defeated an Austrian army led by Laudon. In 1813 during the Napoleonic Wars, the Prussians, under Field Marshal Blücher, defeated the French forces of MacDonald in the Battle of Katzbach nearby.

After the administrative reorganization of the Prussian state following the Congress of Vienna, Liegnitz and the surrounding territory (Landkreis Liegnitz) were incorporated into the Regierungsbezirk (administrative district) Liegnitz, within the Province of Silesia on 1 May 1816. Along with the rest of Prussia, the town became part of the German Empire in 1871 during the unification of Germany. On 1 January 1874 Liegnitz became the third city in Lower Silesia (after Wroclaw and Görlitz) to be raised to an urban district, although the district administrator of the surrounding Landkreis Liegnitz continued to have his seat in the city.

The census of 1910 gave Liegnitz's population as 95.86 % German, 0.15 % German and Polish, 1.27 % Polish, 2.26 % Wendish, and 0.19 % Czechs. On 1 April 1937 parts of the Landkreis Liegnitz communities of Alt Beckern, Groß Beckern, Hummel, Liegnitzer Vorwerke, Pfaffendorf und Prinkendorf were incorporated into the city of Liegnitz. After the Treaty of Versailles following World War I, Liegnitz was part of the newly created Province of Lower Silesia from 1919 to 1938, then of the Province of Silesia from 1938 to 1941, and again of the Province of Lower Silesia from 1941 to 1945.

After the defeat of Nazi Germany during World War II, Liegnitz and all of Silesia east of the Neisse river was transferred to Poland following the Potsdam Conference in 1945. The German population was expelled from between 1945 and 1947 and replaced with Poles and, as the medieval Polish name Lignica was considered archaic, the town was renamed Legnica. 

The city was only partly damaged in World War II. After 1965 most parts of the preserved old town with its precious town houses were demolished, the historical layout of a city was abolished and the city was rebuilt in modern forms.

*From 1945 to 1990, during the Cold War, the headquarters of the Soviet forces in Poland, the so-called Northern Group of Forces, was located in the city.* This fact had a strong influence on the life of the city. For much of the period, the city was divided into Polish and Soviet areas, with the latter closed to the public. These were first established in July 1945, when the Soviets forcibly ejected newly arrived Polish inhabitants from the parts of the city they wanted for their own use. The ejection was perceived by some as a particularly brutal action, and rumours circulated exaggerating its severity, though no evidence of anyone being killed in the course of it has come to light. In April 1946 city officials estimated that they were 16,700 Poles, 12,800 Germans, and 60,000 Russians in Legnica. The last Soviet units left the city in 1993.

In the 1950s and 1960s the local copper and nickel industries became a major factor in the economic development of the area.


----------



## piotrekmielec (May 6, 2008)

WROCŁAW - my photo:


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

Fantastique colourful photo!


DocentX said:


>


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures. kay:


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Świdnica*










Świdnica (German: Schweidnitz; Czech: Svídnice) is a town in south-western Poland. It has a population of 60,317 according to 2006 figures. 

Świdnica became a town in 1250, although no founding document has survived that would confirm this fact. In the beginning, the town belonged to the Duchy of Wrocław and experienced two important privileges conducive to its development. By 1290, Świdnica had city walls and six gates, crafts and trade were blossoming, and it had become the capital of the Duchy of Świdnica. City was in 1291 - 1392 capital of Duchy of Świdnica.

At the end of the 14th century the city was under rule of the Kingdom of Bohemia, and a long period of growth began. The last duke from Polish Piast dynasty was Bolko II of Świdnica, and after his death in 1368 land was held by his wife until 1392; after her death they were incorporated into the lands of Bohemia by Wenceslaus, King of the Romans. In 1493, the town is recorded by Hartmann Schedel in his Nuremberg Chronicle as Schwednitz along with Neyß, Oppel, Liegnitz, Teschen, Frankenstein etc. all in Silesia.

*In 1471, there were 47 trade guilds in operation, nearly 300 homes had the rights to brew beer, and large cattle and hops fairs were organized. The beer was distributed in many European cities, including Wroclaw, Prague, Heidelberg, Kraków, and Pisa.* The beer was offered in pubs.

In 1526, all of Silesia, including Schweidnitz, came under the rule of the Habsburg Monarchy. The city of Schweidnitz was in the surrounding Duchy of Schweidnitz. The Thirty Years' War (1618–48) ravaged the Duchy. The town was annexed by the Kingdom of Prussia during the First Silesian War. It was subsequently turned into a fortress. Schweidnitz became part of the Prussian-led German Empire in 1871 during the unification of Germany.

The town was placed under Polish administration according to the post-war Potsdam Conference in 1945 and renamed Świdnica. The German population who had not fled during the war were subsequently expelled westward and replaced with Poles, many of whom had been expelled themselves from Polish areas annexed by the Soviet Union.

Sights

*The Gothic Church of Ss. Stanislav and Vaclav from the 14th century has the highest tower in Silesia, standing 103 meters tall.* The Evangelical Church of Peace, a UNESCO Heritage site, was built from 1656–57. The 16th century town hall has been renovated numerous times and combines Gothic, Renaissance, and Baroque architectural elements. The Baroque Church of St. Joseph and the Church of St. Christopher are from the same era. One remaining element of the former defensive works is the Chapel of St. Barbara. Other sights include the old town square.

Trivia

*One of the notable residents of Świdnica (at that time German Schweidnitz) was Manfred von Richthofen (1892–1918), World War I ace known as "The Red Baron".*


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Beautiful kay:


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Świdnica*


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

nice, thanks and congratulations on passing the 200,000 mark in visits!


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Świdnica - the Church of Peace (UNESCO)*










The Churches of Peace (Polish: Kościół Pokoju, German: Friedenskirche) in Jawor (German: Jauer) and Świdnica (German: Schweidnitz) in Silesia were named after the Peace of Westphalia of 1648 which permitted the Lutherans in the Roman Catholic parts of Silesia to build three Evangelical churches from wood, loam and straw outside the city walls, without steeples and church bells. The construction time was limited to one year. Since 2001, the two remaining churches are listed as UNESCO World Heritage Sites.

*Despite the physical and political constrains, the churches became the biggest timber-framed religious buildings in Europe due to pioneering constructional and architectural solutions.*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Jawor - the Church of Peace (UNESCO)*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Jawor*










Jawor (German: Jauer, Czech: Javory) is a town in south-western Poland with 24,347 inhabitants (2006).

In the town can be found a Protestant Church of Peace. It was named a UNESCO World Heritage Site in 2001.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Góry Stołowe (The Table Mountains)*










The Table Mountains (Polish: Góry Stołowe, German: Heuscheuergebirge, Czech: Stolové hory) are a 42 km long mountain range in Poland and the Czech Republic, part of the Central Sudetes. The range is situated southeast of the Karkonosze. The Polish part of the range is protected as the Table Mountains National Park. The highest peak of the range is Szczeliniec Wielki (919 m a.s.l.)

The range is built of sandstone and, as the only one in Poland, presents plated structure with sheer ledges. Among the tourist attraction there are rocky formations Błędne Skały and Szczeliniec Wielki.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Góry Stołowe (The Table Mountains)*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kamieńczyk Waterfall*










Kamienczyk Waterfall is one of the most picturesque in Karkonosze Mountains and it is the biggest in Polish part of Karkonosze. The waterfall is 27 metres high and falls down in three picturesque cascades.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Czocha castle*










Czocha Castle is a defensive castle in the village of Stankowice-Sucha, (Gmina Lesna), in Luban County of Lower Silesian Voivodeship (southwestern Poland). The castle is located by the Kwisa river, in what is now Polish part of Upper Lusatia. It original name probably was Czajkow (a 1329 document calls it in Latin Caychow), and before 1945, it was known under a German name Tzschocha. Czocha castle was built on gneiss rocks, and its oldest part is the keep, to which housing structures were later added.

Czocha castle began as a fortified strong point, on what was Czech-Lusatian borderline. Its construction was ordered by King of Bohemia Wenceslaus I, and the works were completed in 1247. Six years later, the castle was handed over to Bishop of Meissen, Konrad von Wallhausen. In 1319 the complex became part of dukedom of Henry I of Jawor, and after his death, it was taken over by another Silesian prince, Bolko II the Small, and his wife Agnieszka.

In the mid-14th century, Czocha castle was annexed by King of Bohemia and Emperor of Holy Roman Empire, Charles IV. Then, between 1389 and 1453, it belonged to the noble families of von Dohn and von Kluks. Reinforced, the complex was besieged by the Hussites in the early 15th century, who captured it in 1427, and remained in the castle for unknown time. In 1453, the castle was purchased by the family of von Nostitz, who owned it for 250 years, making several changes during remodelling projects in 1525 and 1611. Czocha’s walls were strenghtened and reinforced, which resulted in a failed Swedish siege of the complex during the Thirty Years War. In 1703, the castle was purchased by Jan Hartwig von Uechtritz, influential courtier of Augustus II the Strong. On August 17, 1793, whole complex burned in a fire.

In 1909, Czocha was bought by a cigar manufacturer from Dresden, Ernst Gutschow, who ordered major remodeling, carried out by architect from Berlin, Bodo Ebhardt and based on a 1703 painting of the castle. Gutschow, who was close to the Russian Imperial Court and hosted in Czocha several white emigres, lived in the castle until March 1945, and before leaving, he packed all valuables.

In 1952, Czocha was taken over by the Polish Army. Used as a military vacation resort, it was erased from official maps. The castle has been open to the public since September 1996, as a hotel and conference center.


----------



## polskadan (Sep 24, 2006)

My uncle took me to this castle when I was younger, there is a beautiful view of the lake from the tower :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lovely country!


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Grodziec castle*










The first confirmed reference about Grodziec comes from Pope Hadrian IV bull of 23.04.1155 y. In 1175 y. prince Bolesław Wysoki (Boleslav the Tall) drew up here a privilege for Cistercians from Lubiąż. 

In the time of his heir – Henryk Brodaty (Henry the Bearded) – the wooden – terrestrial castle was replaced for the built of bricks one. The foundation of the castle church is attributed to St. Hedwig. In XIV c. and partially in XV c. the castle was a property of Busewoy the knightly family. In the period of Hussite wars the building was captured and plundered by Hussites detachment. 

In 1470 y. the prince of Legnica Frederick I repurchased it. Bricklayer’s masters brought by him from Wrocław, Legnica and Goerlitz gave the establishment its present-day spatial structure. After the prince death on the order of his son Frederick II workings were continued. In the Grodziec become one of the most beautiful Gothic-Renaissance residence in Silesia. Final of the work had a coincidence whit the prince wedding whit princess Sophie von Hohenzollern. On this occasion a party in the castle and a famous knightly tournament were arranged. 

In the time of 30-years war the castle was captured and burned by the forces of prince Albrecht Wallenstein. Because the war damage was on a huge scale and the fortress had no some parts of the stronghold. In the XVII and XVIII c. efforts were made to rebuild Grodziec, however they were not finished with greater success. 

Only just in 1800 y., when the owner of property became prince of the Reich Jan Henryk IV von Hochburg from Książ, more serious work of preservation and reconstruction was take up. The period of Napoleon Campaign stopped it for a little while, but already in the 30-ties of XIX c. the castle became an object of many tourist excursions. In this time it had the reputation of beging the first in Europe historical building particularly accommodated for tourist goals. Thorough reconstruction was started in 1900 y., when the owner of property became baron dr Wilibald von Dirksen. He ordered elaboration of the design and supervision of work to the most-know and respected architect and conservator – Bodo Ebhardt. In 1908 y. Emporor Wilhelm II was here as a gust during the solemn opening of the object; later it was transferred to Silesian Society of History and Antiquarianism Lovers for a museum, a restaurant and a shelter-home. 

The castle burned down in 1945. Today is partly restored and made available to the public.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Really enjoy your pics and descriptions. Thanks


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Bolków castle*










Bolków (German: Bolkenhain) is a town in south-western Poland. 

The town lies at the Nysa Szalona River, approximately 15 kilometres (9 mi) south-west of Jawor, and 70 kilometres (43 mi) west of the regional capital Wrocław. As at 2006, it has a population of about 5,380.

First mentioned as Hain in a 1276 deed, Bolków was named after Duke from Polish Piasty dynasty Bolko II of Świdnica, who died in 1368. His duchy was incorporated into the Lands of the Bohemian Crown of the Holy Roman Empire. Since 1945 the town belongs to Poland.

Above the town stand the ruins of Bolków Castle, built in the 13th century by Polish Piasts. Devastated in the Thirty Years' War it became a property of Grüssau Abbey in 1703, though restoration efforts did not begin until 1905. Since 1994 the ruin is the site of the annual "Castle Party" Gothic rock festival.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

That's one gothic festival I would like to attend.


----------



## Bulipo (Jan 11, 2008)

*Wronki*

Wronki - small town from Poland

Wronki [ˈvrɔŋki] (German: Wronke) is a town in the Szamotuły County, western-central Poland, situated in the Greater Poland Voivodeship (since 1999), previously in Piła Voivodeship (1975-1998). It is located close to the Warta River to the northwest of Poznań, and has a population of approximately 11,000. The town's name comes from wrona, the Polish word for a crow, which is also reflected in the town's coat of arms. It has also been spelled Wronke at times during its history, specifically during the years when it was annexed by Prussia/Germany (1772-1919).
The town contains Wronki Prison, the largest prison in Poland. (From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)









foto by R. Bugaj :








Railway station (foto by R. Deska) :








Hotel OLYMPIC :








Wronki Prison (by robson) :


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Bożków palace*










Bożków (German: Eckersdorf) is a village in the administrative district of Gmina Nowa Ruda, within Kłodzko County, Lower Silesian Voivodeship, in south-western Poland. 

The village has a population of 1,600.


----------



## SUBCARPATIAN (Dec 30, 2009)

Opatów


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Is there a bog town squarea in Opatow. Church looks very old, like it may have started out Romanesque.


----------



## SUBCARPATIAN (Dec 30, 2009)

^^^
Yes, there is old town square....more information about city http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opatów



Lębork





































by Eyk88


----------



## SUBCARPATIAN (Dec 30, 2009)

Leżajsk


----------



## SUBCARPATIAN (Dec 30, 2009)

Zwierzyniec


----------



## SUBCARPATIAN (Dec 30, 2009)

Kraków


----------



## SUBCARPATIAN (Dec 30, 2009)

Gdynia










Sea Port


----------



## SUBCARPATIAN (Dec 30, 2009)

Świny Castle Ruins


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*The aerial pic of Lezajsk is beautiful and the castle too. Regards.*


----------



## SUBCARPATIAN (Dec 30, 2009)

^^^ Thanks

Żywieckie Lake


----------



## SUBCARPATIAN (Dec 30, 2009)

Tatry Mt.


----------



## SUBCARPATIAN (Dec 30, 2009)

Pińczów


----------



## SUBCARPATIAN (Dec 30, 2009)

Olkuska Upland; Prądnik Valley


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Tarnów*


----------



## SUBCARPATIAN (Dec 30, 2009)

Działdowo


----------



## SUBCARPATIAN (Dec 30, 2009)

Janowice Palace


----------



## SUBCARPATIAN (Dec 30, 2009)

Elbląg


----------



## SUBCARPATIAN (Dec 30, 2009)

The Marian Shrine in Gietrzwałd


----------



## SUBCARPATIAN (Dec 30, 2009)

Zamość




























by ufoizba


----------



## SUBCARPATIAN (Dec 30, 2009)

Kozłówka Palace




























by ufoizba


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

great pics. thanks. liked that photo of Bernardska Street in Warsaw which I had the pleasure of walking down just a few weeks ago.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Zamość*


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

wow wow wow, i never knew poland was so full of beauty. Many thanks for all these pictures, if only i had a spare lifetime to visit them all


----------



## yianni (Sep 27, 2008)

beautiful country


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)

Soła is a river in southern part of Poland. Some pictures taken during a trip along this river.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Zamość looks stunning and those water landscapes too, they reminded me of the rivers and lakes i've seen in the eastern regions of my country.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Szczecin*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Wonderful pics of Zamość. Regards.*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Gdynia*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice pic and towers. Regards.*


----------



## Marcin11 (Jun 20, 2010)

*Jabłonowo - zamek*








Castle and church
 
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26034163
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26034331


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Those shots of Szczecin are amazing! I love how the light is reflected on the ships/boats and on the water...looks beautiful.


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Yeahh nice photos. I'am asking for next photos but maybe from the other regions. I mean not only Dolnośląskie, Małopolskie, Podkarpackie...
Keep on !


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Very nice pics as always. Thanks.


----------



## SUBCARPATIAN (Dec 30, 2009)

Horyniec-Zdrój


----------



## Shatan (Jan 12, 2009)

niezła robota! dobre promo odwalasz


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

*Zielona Góra*








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/22177597








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37968583


----------



## SUBCARPATIAN (Dec 30, 2009)

Lublin



















by Mchmiel


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Świebodzin*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Warsaw*


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

^^Indeed.
This is the most wonderful grass I've ever seen :lol:


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Płock County*









_The Płock refinery is a large oil refinery and petrochemical complex located in Poland (one of the largest in Europe)_,covers an area more than 10 km2.









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/44277037










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/20146965


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Thx!

*Płock city*


















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/47514713









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18277833


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Wielki Gmach said:


> no nareszcie jakieś normalne zdjęcia, a nie góry, jak oglądam jak wstawiacie ciągle zdjęcia gór to czuję się zażenowany, bo każdy polak wie, że Polska to kraj nizinny a gór mamy tyle co kot napłakał a wy tu się podniecacie i walicie foty jakby nie wiadomo co u nas się działo z tymi górami


^^:lol:mam to samo jak tylko widzę serie zdjęć z górami w tym wątku.
pozdro dla Darheta za dobre foty


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

@ Darhet, your links usually are good but your last two photos links going nowhere but the photos themselves.


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

done^^

*Płock City*

















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/17314003










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/20422947


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks! kay:


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Olsztyński County*









_
Typical forest in the north eastern Poland_









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/17984262

_boars_








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/17982222


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ Some of your forests with lakes look really lovely! 

Btw, Piła is really good name for a county.


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

> Some of your forests with lakes look really lovely!


Thanks
Yep like Píla ( Saw )

*Mrągowo County*









_Blueberries in the forest_








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/36020018


_Lake: Piłakno_








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1359135


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Darhet said:


> Thanks
> Yep like Píla ( Saw )


I thought "Piła ręczna" (ručná píla), I even didn't know that Saw is called Piła in Polish. Why? :nuts:


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

^^I do not know exactly but Piła is a Polish word meaning "saw". This was a typical name denoting a village of woodcutters belonging to a local noble.

*Kielce County*


















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/11159372









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/17424254


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^


beautiful photos...:cheers:


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice. the countryside is something most tourists don't see. tourists come to Europe to see culture and thereby miss some of the best parts of the country. I saw Michael Palin's New Europe 9Poland) and must say the countryside is the next frontier to explore - so amazing.


----------



## bhathiya99 (Apr 9, 2010)

Why most of the pictures are deleted use Flickers


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Thank You^^


> countryside is something most tourists don't see. tourists come to Europe to see culture and thereby miss some of the best parts of the country.


Exactly, and in Poland, forests are open to everyone (and are clean )

*Kraków County*
^^unit of territorial , not city












_To Ojców village _










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/25985315


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/39104963


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Kraków County*









_Ojców National Park 
*Karst topography of soluble bedrock characterizes the park*, which in addition to two river valleys (the Prądnik and Saspówka) *contains numerous limestone cliffs, ravines, and over 400 caves.* The largest of these, Łokietek's Cave (said to have sheltered King Władysław I Łokietek, for whom it was named), is 320 meters (1,050 ft) deep. The area is also noted for its rock formations, the most famous being Hercules' Club, a 25-meter (82 ft)-high limestone column.

Ojcowski Park is very biodiverse; over 5500 species reside in the park. *These include 4600 biggest in Poland species of insects like biggest spiders :lol: and other *(including 1700 of beetles and 1075 of butterflies) and *135 of birds*. *Mammals include the beaver, badger, ermine, and 15 species of bats, many of which hibernate in the park's caves during the winter*._

_Ojców National Park_








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/46863059









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/35498786


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Kraków County*









_Ojców National Park_
_Pieskowa Skała is famous for its *Renaissance castle* built by King Kazimierz Wielki in the 1st half of the *14th century* _








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18681290











_Source_
By Jan Jerszyński (2005)

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedysta:Jersz 









_Source_
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fileieskowa_Skala_23.jpg
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Marek_and_Ewa_Wojciechowscy


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

Wrocław


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

Mazury (Masuria)


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

by Zbigniew Rękas


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

*Grodno:*



















by Zbigniew Rękas


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

*Grodziec Castle:*



















by Zbigniew Rękas


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

*Śnieżka:*




















by Zbigniew Rękas


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

by Zbigniew Rękas


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

*Cistercians Abbey in Lubiąż:*



















by Zbigniew Rękas


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

by Zbigniew Rękas


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

by Zbigniew Rękas


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

Same of *colorful lakes* in Poland  



















by Zbigniew Rękas


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

by Zbigniew Rękas


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

by Zbigniew Rękas


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

by Zbigniew Rękas


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

*Gołuchów Castle:*


















by Zbigniew Rękas


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

by Zbigniew Rękas


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

by Zbigniew Rękas


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

by Zbigniew Rękas


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

*Świdnica:*

















by Zbigniew Rękas


----------



## Tymboo (Jan 16, 2011)

Ulv said:


> *Cistercians Abbey in Książ:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's in Lubiąż, not in Książ.  But in south-west Poland too.


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

(Świdnica)
















by Zbigniew Rękas


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

Tymboo said:


> It's in Lubiąż, not in Książ.  But in south-west Poland too.


Ok thanks  Done


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Krkonoše looks nice, I have to go there one day.


----------



## Blaskovitz (May 30, 2009)

Darhet said:


> ^^Thank you very much:cheers:
> 
> *Wind power in Kołobrzeg County*
> 
> ...


imo.. It's looks like in the Netherlands :cheers:


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Cool photo sets of the moon. :cheers:


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

Amazing country 

Regards

Ronald


----------



## Maseran (Aug 23, 2006)

Ulv said:


> *Grodno:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like Srebrna Góra (Silberberg). Are you sure, that is it Grodno?


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

wow some very beautiful photos here, epecially one of Chelmno - would make for a good backdrop for a werewolf movie


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

@ DocentX, please provide source of your photos! Thanks!


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

A question to posters living in Poland: Why is it that when I look at urban pics here, there is always such a mess with cars being parked all over sidewalks in city centres? Are there no laws or by-laws against this? If there are, then why are they not enforced? I find this very strange. Here in Canada, pedestrians are considered paramount, and this kind of maverick-like parking behaviour is completely unacceptable.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

^^
unfortunately this was a habit learned during communism when disorder reigned supreme and public transit was unreliable, so Poles fell in love with car ownership. It's gradually changing and in the older parts of most towns cars are disapperaing even faster.


----------



## rav00 (Jun 21, 2009)

^^
It's also because since we've entered EU we bought lots of used cars from the western Europe. Now almost everyone can afford a car so there are much more of them on the streets but over those years not so many new parking spaces were built. What's worse - with every street repair more and more parking spaces disappear (at least in Warsaw) and automatic underground car parks are still 'planned'.

As a result, Warsaw has many more cars and around the same or less parking spaces.


----------



## jwojcie (Jun 4, 2009)

^^
It is because according to Polish law one can park on the sidewalk if there is a 1.5 metre of space left on it for pedestrians. It is stupid law but it doesn't look it will change anytime soon.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

jwojcie said:


> ^^
> It is because according to Polish law one can park on the sidewalk if there is a 1.5 metre of space left on it for pedestrians.* It is stupid law but it doesn't look it will change anytime soon*.


I agree, it _is_ a very stupid law.


----------



## jwojcie (Jun 4, 2009)

It originates in time where the amount of cars in Poland was low and the main model was "small Fiat" so there was no problem of space for a car. Now, Poland is drowning in a sea of not so small cars but the law remains the same.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^I think this problem is common in every ex-communist country, also in Romania.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

yes, its not just Poland, but times are changing, with better urban mass transit, people will hopefully begin to leave their cars at home.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Credit photos please.


----------



## m4rio_cg (Mar 11, 2006)

^^

*DEAR MODERATOR*

*It was my pictures!* hno:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Still have to credit. Just say, ''by me'' or whatever you like.


----------



## m4rio_cg (Mar 11, 2006)

^^
If credit is required write about it in the first post :down:



*Niedzica Castle*, in the southernmost part of Poland. By me:



















more info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niedzica_Castle


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

you're photography is very impressive. can I ask what kind of equipment you use?


----------



## m4rio_cg (Mar 11, 2006)

Urbanista1 said:


> you're photography is very impressive. can I ask what kind of equipment you use?


Thanks. 
I have a Nikon D90 and I used Sigma 10-20 mm lens. Important: these pictures are taken in HDR.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Warsaw*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Białystok*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wrocław*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kraków*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Opole*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Gdańsk*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Poznań*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Szczecin*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Warsaw*


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice batch! thanks


----------



## Elbröwer (Jul 12, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePNUSmH3dMI


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^ KRAKOW ^^


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^ *Krakow*^^


----------



## bobsunbobsun (Apr 27, 2011)

Wonderful pictures! The light on the second photo from Gdansk is very dramatic! :nocrook:


----------



## m4rio_cg (Mar 11, 2006)

*Grudziądz*, a city in northern Poland on the Vistula River




















*MORE my pics*


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Battle of Grunwald reconstruction event, July 2010:








Photo taken by me.








Photo taken by me.

Photos by me. It was nearly impossible to take good photos because of huge crowd. From nearly 200 photos from two days I was able to choose only two with enough quality.


----------



## marns (Oct 9, 2007)

NOWY SĄCZ


----------



## marns (Oct 9, 2007)

NOWY SĄCZ









STARY SĄCZ


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Warsaw Old Town


----------



## darowu (Nov 25, 2010)

WROCŁAW, WuWa, niem. Wohnungs- und Werkraumausstellung


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

^^

Great aerials! :cheers:


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Warsaw (by Perun)


----------



## Deo (Jun 20, 2006)

http://www.newsweek.pl/multimedia/zdjecia,Fotografie,Najnowsze,1/77380


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

Warsaw again...









_photo by @martm_


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks, nice little update


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

*Chochołów, Małopolska.*









_photo by @MarcinK_









_photo by @MarcinK_


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

very unusual, a stunning church in the middle of nowhere


----------



## Schwarzpunkt (Apr 12, 2011)

*Zakopane and High Tatras*

Zakopane in winter (January 2004) ...









... and High Tatra in summer (September 2004)









By me


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

Rzeszow by Piotr Gibowicz


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

*KRAKÓW, Małopolska.*
_
A tram passing _









_View of the Old Town and Piłsudski bridge_


----------



## Odoaker (May 22, 2011)

huuuuu pretty pretty.


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

*BESKIDY Mountains, Małopolska*


_Babia Góra massive reaches 1725 meters at its top_









_by Michał Sleczek_



_Somwhere in Little Beskid_









_by Michał Sleczek_


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

Walbrzych by Skansen


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks like Walbrzych is getting a big makeover, nice but it would be great to see more. thanks


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

*PODZAMCZE, Małopolska*

_Medival castle ruins situated on Góra Zamkowa (515 m)_








_
View on the Polish Jurassic Highland_


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

Wrocław


Monopol777 said:


>


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

Wrocław


Monopol777 said:


>


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

*AUGUSTÓW PRIMEVAL FOREST, Podlaskie*

_A large virgin forest complex located in Poland, Belarus and Lithuania. The forest covers about 1,600 km²_









_Forests cover 29% area of Poland (to be 35% by 2050)_


----------



## Lapeno (Jun 6, 2011)

Poland is beautiful


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

Grandious images of Krakow!


----------



## Deo (Jun 20, 2006)

*Bałtów / Świętokrzyskie Voivodeship*









http://swietokrzyskie.travel/pl/inf...heo_-_geologiczny_-_w_trakcie_realizacji.html









http://photoeye.az.pl/wpress/2010/03/06/jurapark-baltow/


----------



## czjack (Jan 31, 2009)

*Chełm*


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

I can't see photos from last two posts.


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

@czjack - remember to credit photos!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I've just noticed that there are many photos here are without credits and links. Before I delete them I'll give you guys 2 days to fix it.

Btw, great photos of Poland.


----------



## kresna (Jun 14, 2011)

view taking his picture is so cool :banana:


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

Świnoujście



noras said:


> zgadzam sie - trzeba popularyzowac te nasze piekne zakatki, robic i wrzucac duzo fotek
> nie mam nic swojego ale wklejam pare fotek autorstwa Kamila Czecha :cheers:


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

New "Old Town" of Elblag - photo by krzynio


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Chełm looks really nice and calm. :cheers:


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

*Stegna*
Old church:








Photo taken by me.

Narrow gauge railway. The railway operates during summer season. Every Saturday some trains are hauled by steam locomotive.








Photo taken by me.


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

Zamość (masterpiece of Polish Renaissance):

















http://zamosc.atspace.com/galeria.html


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

http://zamosc.atspace.com/galeria.html


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

http://zamosc.atspace.com/galeria.html


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

http://zamosc.atspace.com/galeria.html


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

http://zamosc.atspace.com/galeria.html


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Lublin* - the Old Town


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Darłówko* - small town at Polish Baltic coast :


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Turów* - lignite mine


----------



## headderr (Mar 7, 2011)

*Złotów* - [ˈzwɔtuf] (German: Flatow, also Flathow) is a town in northern Wielkopolska in Poland with a population of 19,200 inhabitants (2005). It is today part of Wielkopolska Province (Greater Poland Voivodeship), but was previously in Piła Voivodeship (1975–1998). Since 1999 Złotów has been the seat of Złotów County.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Złotów

---

*Złotów (Wielkopolskie, Poland) - Piasta Street*









---

*Złotów (Wielkopolskie, Poland) - Flats at Krzywoustego seen from Szkolna Street*


----------



## headderr (Mar 7, 2011)

*Złotów (Wielkopolskie, Poland) - Promenade*










---

*Złotów (Wielkopolskie, Poland) - Promenade and old town in the background*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Krasnogruda* (north-east Poland) - manor hause of Czeslaw's Milosz family - now cultural center (Czeslaw Milosz was a Polish writer - noble prize winner)

photos by Mohort :


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kwidzyn castle* (north of Poland)



















source: http://plfoto.com/46338/autor.html


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Sandomierz*



















source: http://plfoto.com/153882/autor.html


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Tarnow *



imiol said:


> Rynek
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MrTrouble (Jul 26, 2011)

*Sopot*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kłodzko*



















source: http://www.camperteam.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7840


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Warsaw

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5841001474/] Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840396915/] Poland 141 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

ufonut said:


> Rzeszow by Piotr Gibowicz


Wow - beautiful. This is a real Polish town. I have to visit it one day.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Warsaw *



















source: http://plfoto.com/164429/autor.html


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Tum*



















source: http://plfoto.com/180278/autor.html


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Tomb of the Von Fahrenheid family in Rapa*

The pyramid in Rapa near Gołdap is one of the most mysterious sights in Poland. Built on a basis of a square, the pyramid resembles the famous Egyptian pyramids. Thanks to its construction, it allowed for the bodies of the Fahrenheid family to remain preserved just like the mummies.



















source: http://plfoto.com/galeria,architektura,23.html


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Łódź* - Piotrkowska street


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Zamosc, south east Poland.


----------



## panthiocodin (Mar 18, 2010)

rychlik said:


> Zamosc, south east Poland.


first photo has been taken in Zamosc there is nothing to say about it but another one is from my home town - Szczebrzeszyn - just to let peoples konw! thanks for booth photos anyway! looking forward for more from Zamosc county!


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

I am Polish but even Szczebrzeszyn is hard for me to pronounce


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

Haha i can imagine Szczebrzeszyn is maybe most difficult name of city for foreign people


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Chojnice *



















source : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=519428&page=2


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Zielona Góra*



















source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=391463&page=27


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the great updates....:cheers2:


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

rychlik said:


> I am Polish but even Szczebrzeszyn is hard for me to pronounce


Yeah no kidding. Polish has waaaay too many cz, sz, rz combinations for foreigners to try to decipher.


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ And you have "rl"!


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Łódź









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moziphoto/6013582193/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moziphoto/6014156532/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

ww_lodz said:


> ^^ And you have "rl"!


As someone who speaks both languages, I believe Polish is much more difficult to pronounce. Just my opinion.


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

I guess so.


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Pabianice








http://gtlodz.eu/img-651,976,search.html?sid=0a0d09234f72fa43859e333f8c4a602182e407ee









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2083896841/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Zgierz









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pemek/4472870286/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://gtlodz.eu/img-201_w_zgierzu,28963,search.html?sid=11880d700ed25dcac9fab82c69e7514df513a7b9


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Aleksandrów Łódzki









http://pl.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...w_Łódzki_EZG.jpg&filetimestamp=20100507212947









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/42536453


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Konstantynów Łódzki









http://gtlodz.eu/img-26102010_r_pra...?sid=2543cedc6db7882a6b85b66dfeb4c2c7fe557fa7









http://pl.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...w_lodzkie_02.jpg&filetimestamp=20061231142304


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Lutomiersk









http://gtlodz.eu/img-dwag_gt6_tp47_43,27905,search.html?sid=d2d01dc05ae9fdc7f1897d16b54c522b21bc21ad









http://gtlodz.eu/img-ostatni_do_lodzi,28284,search.html?sid=d2d01dc05ae9fdc7f1897d16b54c522b21bc21ad


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Ignacew - on the tram way from Łódź to Lutmiersk









http://gtlodz.eu/img-makowy_ignacew,28290,search.html?sid=3c0f7034b5b445e2c3a412ec36c56a48ecfb6726









http://gtlodz.eu/img-krowa_z_konsta...?sid=3c0f7034b5b445e2c3a412ec36c56a48ecfb6726


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Ozorków









http://gtlodz.eu/img-kanciate_w_ozo...?sid=baa2b858d1576f5ff7594b56c2b93d7ff1d1f03f









http://ozorkow.info.pl/?p=267


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

@ww_lodz

Czy uwazasz ze te zdjecia sa az tak fajne, zeby dawac je na watek miedzynarodowy? Zafajdana krowa + pordzewialy barak?


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Z czystą krową nie było.


----------



## Poul_ (Jan 27, 2011)

i na każdym rozlatujący się tramwaj , ehh szkoda słów , nie rób siary !


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Ulv said:


> @ww_lodz
> 
> Czy uwazasz ze te zdjecia sa az tak fajne, zeby dawac je na watek miedzynarodowy? Zafajdana krowa + pordzewialy barak?


Hehehehe :cheers:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Brzyska Wola tobacco/raspberry fields.

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/cycling_poland/4942017619/] Brzyska Wola's tobacco & raspberry fields by cycling.poland, on Flickr[/URL]



Zamosc Old Town wall.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/5998593557/] Zamosc 2011 -0130 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

gazeta.pl


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

gazeta.pl


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

gazeta.pl


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Piotrków Trybunalski









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aorg1961/5913207203/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/frogdeck/1374199039/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Sieradz









http://www.flickr.com/photos/creantina/5890079639/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/creantina/5580670872/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Skierniewice









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5226566420/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tintagel22/2291060563/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Łowicz









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4490117847/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5201001122/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Łęczyca









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kasmil/3483722631/sizes/z/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kasmil/3483666286/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Łask








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3953602485/sizes/z/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nomad_fh/3995210555/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Kutno








ksz - a forumer









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ponti/5201539394/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Zduńska Wola








http://pl.wikipedia.org/w/index.php..._Staszica(2).JPG&filetimestamp=20091111191621









http://pl.wikipedia.org/w/index.php..._City_museum.jpg&filetimestamp=20101029141522


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Radomsko








http://pl.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Plik:Ratusz_w_Radomsku.jpg&filetimestamp=20080126181454









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lodz_na_nowo/3943002514/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Kałów








http://pl.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Plik:Zabytek2kałów.JPG&filetimestamp=20100120172411









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joannarb2009/4383744639/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Poddębice








http://pl.wikipedia.org/w/index.php..._Poddębicach.jpg&filetimestamp=20070820220149









http://pl.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...of_Poddebice.png&filetimestamp=20101221000946


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Opoczno








http://pl.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Plik:Opoczno_(js).jpg&filetimestamp=20071204153259









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bawy/3665580769/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Brzeziny, Łódzkie








http://www.brzeziny.pl/photogallery.php?photo_id=657









http://www.brzeziny.pl/photogallery.php?photo_id=1040


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Tarnów*



















source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1408170&page=2


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Leżajsk*


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

What an incredible baroque church surely a masterpiece of ecclesiastical architecture


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

Caravaggio said:


> What an incredible baroque church surely a masterpiece of ecclesiastical architecture


Indeed it is :cheers:

We have many beautiful baroque churches, another example :

*Krzeszów*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Ląd*


----------



## konik93 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Gliwice*

Old Town









Radio Tower (111 m) - place where II World War has started


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Very nice. Great to see all the smaller but equally wonderful places. Keep up the good work!


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Krakow

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jack-cook/5508773684/] DSC05849_jnowak64 by jnowak64, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jack-cook/5508179809/] DSC05853_jnowak64 by jnowak64, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates....kay:


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Roztocze*










Roztocze (Ukrainian: Розточчя, Roztochia) is a range of hills in east-central Poland and western Ukraine which rises from the Lublin Upland and extends southeastward through Solska Wilderness and across the border into Ukrainian Podolia. 

Low and rolling, the range is approximately 180 km long and 14 km wide. Its highest peak within Poland is Wielki Dział at 390 meters. 

In Poland Roztocze lies in the Lublin and Podkarpackie voivodships. 

The Polish portion of the range makes up the Roztocze National Park.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Roztocze National Park*










Roztocze National Park (Polish: Roztoczański Park Narodowy) is a National Park located in eastern Poland, in Lublin Voivodeship. It protects the most valuable natural areas of the middle part of the Roztocze range. 

Its current size is 84.83 km2 (32.75 sq mi), of which forests occupy 81.02 km². The Park has its headquarters in Zwierzyniec.

Among mammals living in the Park are: red deer, roe deer, boar, red fox, grey wolf and eurasian badger. In 1979 European beaver was reintroduced and now colonies of the mammal thrive in the Wieprz valley. In 1982 Polish ponies were brought here. Also, there have been registered around 190 species of birds, including eagles, storks and woodpeckers. Reptiles are represented by lizards, the common european adder and grass snakes as well as endangered European pond terrapin. Also insect fauna is interesting, with more than 2000 species.

Tourists have a choice of five walking trails as well as a bicycle trail. The area of the Park and adjacent lands witnessed numerous battles during the Polish January Uprising and both World Wars. Tragic reminiscences of these times are numerous cemeteries in Zwierzyniec and other locations.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Mazovian landscapes*

Mazovia or Masovia (Polish: Mazowsze) is a geographical, historical and cultural region in east-central Poland. It is also a voivodeship (an administrative region) in Poland.

Its historic capital is Płock, which was the medieval residence of first Dukes of Masovia. Different capitals of individual former duchies of Mazovia also include Czersk and later Warsaw.

Mazovia is a low-lying region. To the north is the Mazovian Lowland; to the east, the South Podlasian Lowland; and to the south, the Iłża Foreland. The Mazovia region is spread over the Masovian Plain on both sides of the Vistula river and its confluence with the Narew.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Mazovian landscapes
*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Płock - historic capital of Mazovia
*









Płock is a city in central Poland, on the Vistula river. 

It has around 126,000 inhabitants.

*In years: 1079 - 1138 Płock was capital of Poland. The city performed this function in times Polish monarchs: Władysław I Herman and Bolesław III Krzywousty. *

Formerly, in the period of the rule of the first monarchs of Piast State, like also before Baptism of Poland in 966, in the 10th century Płock as the capital castle were one of monarchal seats, among others of prince Mieszko I and of king Bolesław I Chrobry, which on the Płock Tumskie Hill over the Vistula River raised one's palatium.

Płock is also a historical capital of Mazovia (region of Poland), being oldest town this region (town rights in 1237), former residence of Mazovian princes and the oldest in Mazovia legislated seat of the diocese in 1075 with the Cathedral in Płock built in the first half of the 12th century in which the royal chapel is situated together with the sarcophagus of Polish monarchs.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Płock Cathedral
*
One of five oldest cathedrals in the country, an example of Romanesque architecture. 

The bishopric in Płock was founded about 1075. The first definite reference to the cathedral is in 1102, when Władysław I Herman was buried there. The present Romanesque cathedral was built after 1129 by prince Bolesław III and Bishop Aleksander of Malonne. This was a rebuilding following a fire and took from 1136 until 1144. It was consecrated in 1144 as the Church of the Blessed Virgin Mary. 

The original bronze doors of the Romanesque cathedral (now in Velikiy Novgorod) have figurative bas-reliefs depicting the verses of the so-called "Roman Confession of Faith", and the figure of Alexander of Malonne, bishop of Płock. The doors were made in the Magdeburg workshop about 1150. In the cathedral there is now a bronze replica of the doors, made in the 1980s. 

*In the Royal Chapel on the north side of the cathedral is a marble sarcophagus forming the tomb of two Polish rulers, Władysław I Herman and his son Bolesław III Wrymouth.*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Nature reserve 'Skałki Piekło' (Hell's rocks)*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Toruń - Copernicus birthplace*










Toruń is an ancient city in northern Poland, on the Vistula River. Its population is more than 205,934 as of June 2009. Toruń is one of the oldest cities in Poland.

In 1997 the medieval part of the city was designated a UNESCO's World Heritage Site.

In 1280, the city joined the mercantile Hanseatic League, and thus became an important medieval trade centre.

*The medieval old town of Toruń is the birthplace of the astronomer Nicolaus Copernicus.*

His father was a merchant from Kraków and his mother was the daughter of a wealthy Toruń merchant. 

Copernicus' epochal book, De revolutionibus orbium coelestium (On the Revolutions of the Celestial Spheres), published just before his death in 1543, is often regarded as the starting point of modern astronomy and the defining epiphany that began the scientific revolution. 

Among the great polymaths of the Renaissance, Copernicus was a mathematician, astronomer, physician, quadrilingual polyglot, classical scholar, translator, artist, Catholic cleric, jurist, governor, military leader, diplomat and economist. Among his many responsibilities, astronomy figured as little more than an avocation—yet it was in that field that he made his mark upon the world.



















_Copernicus birthplace in Toruń (ul. Kopernika 15, left). Together with the house at no. 17 (right), it forms the Copernicus Museum_


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Frombork - Copernicus grave*










*In 1510 or 1512 Copernicus moved to Frombork, a town to the northwest at the Vistula Lagoon on the Baltic Sea coast.* 

There, in April 1512, he participated in the election of Prince-Bishop of Warmia. It was only in early June 1512 that the chapter gave Copernicus an "external curia"—a house outside the defensive walls of the cathedral mount. 

In 1514 he purchased the northwestern tower within the walls of the Frombork stronghold. He would maintain both these residences to the end of his life, despite the devastation of the chapter's buildings by a raid against Frombork carried out by the Teutonic Order in January 1520, during which Copernicus' astronomical instruments were probably destroyed. 

Copernicus conducted astronomical observations in 1513–16 presumably from his external curia; and in 1522–43, from an unidentified "small tower" (turricula), using primitive instruments modeled on ancient ones—the quadrant, triquetrum, armillary sphere. At Frombork Copernicus conducted over half of his more than 60 registered astronomical observations.

*Copernicus died in Frombork on 24 May 1543.* Legend has it that the first printed copy of De revolutionibus was placed in his hands on the very day that he died, allowing him to take farewell of his life's work. He is reputed to have awoken from a stroke-induced coma, looked at his book, and then died peacefully.

Copernicus was reportedly buried in Frombork Cathedral, where archaeologists for over two centuries searched in vain for his remains. 

In August 2005, however, a team led by Jerzy Gąssowski, head of an archaeology and anthropology institute in Pułtusk, after scanning beneath the cathedral floor, discovered what they believed to be Copernicus' remains.

The find came after a year of searching, and the discovery was announced only after further research, on November 3, 2008. Gąssowski said he was "almost 100 percent sure it is Copernicus."

The DNA from the bones found in the grave matched hair samples taken from a book owned by Copernicus which was kept at the library of the University of Uppsala in Sweden.

*On 22 May 2010 Copernicus was given a second funeral.* Copernicus' remains were reburied in the same spot in Frombork Cathedral where part of his skull and other bones had been found. A black granite tombstone now identifies him as the founder of the heliocentric theory and also a church canon. The tombstone bears a representation of Copernicus' model of the solar system—a golden sun encircled by six of the planets.



















_Copernicus funeral_









_New grave of Copernicus_


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Suwałki (Suwalszczyzna) Region*










Suwałki Region (Polish: Suwalszczyzna, Lithuanian: Suvalkų kraštas) is a small region around the city of Suwałki in northeastern Poland near the border with Lithuania.

The first settlers in today’s Suwalszczyzna (Suwałki region) were Yotvingians who settled here around 500BC. The Yotvingians inhabited the area from the neighbourhood of Wiżajny in the North to the Biebrza Valley in the South. The western border of their settlement was the belt of the Great Masurian Lakes District. 

The Yotvingians formed a loose confederation based on family and tribal ties. The tribes were governed by councils of elders. They got united only during wars and plundering raids. It is the belligerent nature of the Yotvingians that brought eventually their destruction. Among those who fought against them were Poles, Lithuanians, and eventually, the Teutonic Knights who in 1283 delivered the final blow obliterating the Yotvingian community. 

The most characteristic Yotvingian archaeological sites in Suwalszczyzna are the mounds with the remains of their fortifications. They are situated on the steep hills with flattened tops, known locally as “the castle mountains”. The most famous and picturesque site in the Suwalszczyzna region is the Castle Mountain on Lake Szurpiły, other interesting sites of this type can be found in Jegliniec, Sudawskie and Osinki. Another interesting feature are the Yotvingian burial grounds, e.g. the burial mound in Szwajcaria.

After the annihilation of the Yotvingian tribes in the 13th century, for another two centuries the area of the Suwalszczyzna remained depopulated and overgrown with forests. The process of the colonization of the forests began in the 14th century with two waves of settlers: from the East and North-East - the Lithuanian, and from South-West - the Polish Masovian settlers. Founded at that time were the manors that gave origin to the present localities of: Dowspuda, Raczki, Filipów, Przerośl, Bakałarzewo and Wiżajny. 

The Suwałki Region remains a major center of the Lithuanian minority in Poland. According to the Polish census of 2002 there were 5,846 Lithuanians living in Poland, with a large part of them inhabitating Suwałki Region.

Suwałki Region has many lakes and forests, and is considered a relatively undeveloped region in Poland.

*Suwałki Region climate heavily influenced by Arctic and continental winds. And it is due to the impact of the cold winds that the region ranks among the coldest areas of Poland, the neighbourhood of Wiżajny is known to be the “Polish pole of cold”.*

Winters here are long and frosty (even twice longer than winters in western Poland) and summers are usually short and hot. The area features strong climactic contrasts, the most extreme temperatures recorded being +36°C and -38°C.

The Suwałki region features also a greatly diversified lay of the land. From the elevation of 120m in the south of the region to ca. 300m above sea level in the north. It is a land of contrasts and unique concentration of a great variety of postglatial terrain forms. 

The middle part of the Poviat is occupied by the Suwałki Landscape Park (Suwalski Park Krajobrazowy) – the oldest of its type protected landscape area in Poland, featuring moraine uplands, kames, eskers and hanging river valleys.

Natural gems are the local water reservoirs: from charming springs to the watercourses of the three emblematic rivers of the region: Rospuda, Szeszupa and Czarna Hańcza, and numerous lakes.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wigry National Park (Suwałki Region)*










Wigry National Park (Polish: Wigierski Park Narodowy) is a National Park in Podlaskie Voivodeship in north-eastern Poland. It covers parts of the Masurian Lake District and Augustów Primeval Forest (Puszcza Augustowska). It is named after lake Wigry, the largest of the Park's many lakes. 

The Park has 150.86 km2 (58.25 sq mi), of which 94.64 km² is forest, 29.08 km² is waters and 27.14 km² other types of land, mostly agricultural. The Park has its headquarters in the town of Suwałki.

The Park’s landscape was to a large extent shaped by a glacier which covered this region around 12,000 years ago. The glacier, while slowly receding to the North, formed valleys, many of which are filled with water in the form of lakes. Some of the shallowest lakes have in the course of time become peat-bogs. Northern part of the park is hilly, with elevation reaching 180 meters above sea level. Southern part, on the other hand, is flat and is mainly covered with a forest, which is part of the broader Puszcza Augustowska.

The Park is famous for its numerous lakes, which are of different shape, size and depth. Altogether, there are 42 of them, the biggest, Wigry, covering the area of 21.87 km² with maximum depth of 73 meters, is located in central part of the Park. Main river is the Czarna Hańcza, which crosses the Wigry lake. This river is an appreciated and popular kayaking trail.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Czarnolas - Jan Kochanowski Museum*










Czarnolas - the village's name roughly translates to "black forest". 

Czarnolas is famous as the residence of the Polish Renaissance poet, Jan Kochanowski.

Jan Kochanowski (1530 – 1584) was a Polish Renaissance poet who established poetic patterns that would become integral to Polish literary language.

*He is commonly regarded as the greatest Polish poet before Adam Mickiewicz,and the greatest Slavic poet, prior to the 19th century.*

Kochanowski never ceased to write in Latin; however, his main achievement was the creation of Polish-language verse forms that made him a classic for his contemporaries and posterity.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Polish 'Dwór' (manor house)*

Manor houses are one of the most impressive characteristics of the Polish countryside, and give a unique insight into the country's history and culture. From the very beginnings of the Polish state, they were built by knights as defensive enclaves. Later, from the mid-17th century on, they became the country seats of landowners and took on a residential nature.

Polish manor houses are usually single-storey residences, smaller than castles and palaces, and were centres of agricultural management, aristocratic culture, national tradition and the battles for Polish nationality. 

*Poland had a relatively large number of such manors in comparison to other European countries. For instance, in the 18th century, the percentage of nobles in Polish society was the highest in Europe, approximately 10% of the population, compared with a European average of 2-3%.* 

Each landowner tried to distinguish himself with a prestigious house that would reinforce his privileges, and another class of gentry called golota - aristocrats without land, but with privileges awarded by king or parliament - followed suit.

From the beginning of the 17th century, manors began to lose their defensive function and became more residential, with one-story square constructions with corner towers giving way to one-story rectangular constructions. Walls and moats were replaced with gardens serving aesthetic and representational functions. The towers remained but were used for residential purposes. In the 18th and 19th centuries, new additions (alkiers) were added to the main building. Two alkiers are a very characteristic feature of Polish manor architecture. Up to the last decade of the 18th century, architectural expression was baroque with neoclassicism predominating later.

Nowadays, the most popular manors thought of as typically Polish are those with a two or four-column portico on the front facade. A "typical Polish manor" is a single-storey dwelling built on a hill and surrounded by a park, and possibly with a four-plane shingled roof of larch logs. It must be directed at '11:00 o'clock' and fronting onto the road - it cannot be situated with a side to the road. An aisle should lead to the manor and a small "gazon" should constitute an honour courtyard (cour d'honneur). 

This type of manour house is an image familiar to every Pole. Neoclassical manors, especially brick-built manors which are sometimes copies of somewhat larger palaces, were built up to the first world war. This style of construction was then continued in the form of "manor style" up to 1939.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

This batch was really beautiful...thanks!


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Solina lake
*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Bieszczady National Park*










Bieszczady National Park (Polish: Bieszczadzki Park Narodowy) is the third largest National Park in Poland, located in Subcarpathian Voivodeship in the extreme south-east corner of the country, bordering Slovakia and Ukraine.

Currently it occupies an area of 292.02 square kilometres (112.75 sq mi), covering the highest areas of the Polish part of the Bieszczady Mountains. In 1992 the Park and its surrounding areas became part of the UNESCO East Carpathian Biosphere Reserve, which has a total area of 2,132.11 square kilometres (823.21 sq mi), and also includes areas in Slovakia and (since 1998) Ukraine.

Forests cover about 80% of the area of the National Park. The woods are mainly natural and in some cases it can be said that they have preserved their pristine character. The highest peak in the park – Tarnica – is 1,346 metres (4,416 ft) above sea level. 

*Animal life is abundant with several species of endangered animals thriving in the area, among them bears, wolves, wild boar, beavers and lynx as well as deer and Polish bison (around 100 of these live in the Bieszczady Mountains). *The Park is also home to the largest Polish population of Aesculapian snakes. The Park also contains interesting bird specicies, including eagles and owls.

*The area of the Park is sparsely populated (less than 1 person per km²), which means that animals can roam freely.* The region is very popular among tourists, but there are not many facilities in the area. Around 70% of the Park’s area is regarded as strict preserve, which means that the use of trails is restricted. The Park’s authorities promote walking trips.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Bieszczady National Park
*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Gołuchów castle
*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Lublin
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertdanieluk/4705819110/] Lublin_060610_15 by Robert Danieluk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertdanieluk/4705819494/] Lublin_060610_16 by Robert Danieluk, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Żuławy Wiślane - little Holland in Poland* 










Żuławy Wiślane is the alluvial delta area of the Vistula, *in large part reclaimed artificially by means of *****, pumps, channels (over 17000 km of total length) and extensive drainage system.* It is a forestless agricultural plain of ca 1000 square km, which falls from a base situated near Biała Góra where Vistula branches, from a height of just over 10 m., a.s.l. 
*to -1.8 m. b.s.l., in the north and particularly north-east (lowest point in the country), forming a depression (28% of the area).*

Farming features wheat, oats, colza, corn, white beets, cabbage and stock-breeding.

_"Centuries of human activities are visible in the thousands of kilometers of canals and drainage ditches, a dense drainage network, the banking up of the rivers, pumping stations and the formation of a system of polders. In effect, the natural environment underwent such transformation that it would be difficult to find any fragments, which remain unchanged."_


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Żuławy Wiślane - Mennonites houses*

The Vistula Delta in Northern Poland, once part of Polish province Royal Prussia, is the ancestral home of perhaps half of all Mennonites with European roots. Originally they came to this region because Poland offered toleration at a time when much of Europe was persecuting Mennonites. Gradually many Mennonite communities and churches were established in the region. 

As early as 1530, Dutch-North German Mennonites migrated to the Vistula Delta.

At the end of the 18th century, because of Prussian military policies, many Mennonites moved to Russia, but many stayed until the end of World War II, when they were forced to flee. Distinctive farms, buildings and churches tell the rich story of a people who lived here for more than four centuries.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Tatra National Park*










Tatra National Park (Polish: Tatrzański Park Narodowy; abbr. TPN) is a Polish National Park located in the Tatra mountains in southern Poland, bordering Slovakia. 

It was created in 1954 on an area of 215.56 km², but it is currently slightly smaller, at 211.64 km2 (81.71 sq mi). 

The Park has its headquarters in the town of Zakopane. There is also a similar national park on the Slovakian side of the border, called Tatranský národný park.

The first calls for protection of the Tatras came at the end of the 19th century. In 1925 the first efforts to create a national park, in cooperation with Slovakia, took place. Formally the park was created in 1937, on an area that belonged to the state forests authority. In 1947, a separate administrative unit, Tatra Park, was created. And in 1954, by decision of the Polish Government, Tatra National Park was created. In 1992, the Polish and Slovakian national parks in the Tatras were jointly designated a transboundary biosphere reserve by UNESCO under its Man and the Biosphere programme.

The Tatra Mountains, Tatras or Tatra (Tatry either in Polish and in Slovak, Tátra in Hungarian), are a mountain range which forms a natural border between Slovakia and Poland, and are the highest mountain range in the Carpathian Mountains.

The National Park covers the only Alpine mountain range in Poland. The highest peak in Poland, Rysy (2,499 m AMSL), is located here. The Polish Tatra range, which is a part of the Carpathian Mountains, is divided into two parts: High Tatras (Tatry Wysokie) and Western Tatras (Tatry Zachodnie). The landscape consists of sharp-edged peaks and hollows with numerous rock formations. There are around 650 caves, of which the cave system Wielka Sniezna is the longest (18 km) and the deepest (maximum depth 814 m). Six caves of the system are open to public.

There are several streams and around 30 mountain lakes called staw (pond). These water bodies are an important part of the High Tatra landscape. The largest lakes are: Morskie Oko with an area of 349,000 m² and maximum depth of 50.8 m, and Wielki Staw Polski with an area of 344,000 m² and maximum depth of 79.3 m. Longest streams reach 20 km. Waterfalls, such as Wodogrzmoty Mickiewicza are popular with tourists. The highest waterfall is Wielka Siklawa at 70 m.

The National Park contains several endemic species and many endangered and protected ones. Animals include: Tatra chamois and marmot, both protected since the mid-19th century, brown bear, Eurasian lynx, wolf, otter, eagle, and falcon.

Tatra National Park is visited by more than 3 million tourists every year, which makes it the most visited national park in Poland.


_ Świnica - Świnica (Polish) or Svinica (Slovak) is a mountain in the main crest of the High Tatras, on the Polish-Slovak border. The main peak is at 2,301 m AMSL._









_Five Polish Ponds Valley_


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Tatra National Park - Orla Perć (Eagle's Path)*

Orla Perć (English Eagle's Path) is a tourist path in the Tatra Mountains in southern Poland. 

*It is considered the most difficult and dangerous public path in the entire Tatras and is therefore a suitable destination only for experienced tourists and climbers.* 

The path is marked with red signs. Since it was established, more than one hundred people have lost their lives on the route, the most frequent cause being slips and trips on the snowy surface and the slippery granite.

Total walking time (summer, depending on trails conditions) varies between 6 and 8 hours. The highest point is Kozi Wierch at 2291 m amsl. 

The path is exposed, leading mostly along the mountain ridge. Numerous aids for tourists are provided at the most steep and vertical stretches, including ladders, stepladders, chains and metal steps. The most frequent ground constitutes mainly granite slab, rough rubble and uneven surface. The path is linked to other routes; there are altogether eight junctions with other paths, leading to mountain shelters and chalets. The stretch from Zawrat pass - Kozi Wierch is one-way only. Falling stones and avalanches are possible along the route.

The path was conceived in 1901, the brainchild of Franciszek Henryk Nowicki, Polish poet and mountain guide.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Polish folk - 'Górale' (Highlanders) from Zakopane and Podhale*










*In many areas of Polish Mountains people wear regional costumes on a daily basis.*

Podhale is one of a few regions in Poland where folk costumes are used commonly. It is partly due to a rich tradition of this region, partly to attract tourists. All horse cabmen wear traditional folk costumes. Here wearing a folk costume help with the business since the business rely mainly on tourists.

Mountaineers called in Polish górale, are well-known not only for their regional pride but also for their patriotism. Gorale allegedly saved a life of a Polish king Jan Casimir when he was escaping Swedish deluge invasion in XVII century.

Mountaineers called in Polish górale, are well-known not only for their regional pride but also for their patriotism and even anti-communism. Górale (highlanders) allegedly saved a life of a Polish king Jan Casimir when he was escaping Swedish deluge invasion in XVII century.

Before tourism industry was developed – many regions, especially in the highest mountains were very poor, since the climate here is too harsh for agriculture. Many mountaineers were just shepherds, since sheep were the only animals which survived this climate well. So the percentage of people who decide to emigrate to America was especially high among mountaineers at the turn of XIX and XX centuries. 

Polish emigration. In a long run it helped this region to develop better since people who emigrated abroad were helping their family which remained in the mountains.

Folk costumes differ a bit from region to region since some of the villages in the mountains were so isolated from the other.

The most commonly known is a costume from Podhale. The most popular among tourists parts of the goral' costume are characteristic folk shoes – so called kierpce and a cane called ciupaga.

Mountaineers are very proud of their roots and old traditions. Some last names are characteristic only for certain regions. For instance last names – Bachleda or Gasienica are specific for Zakopane – a biggest town in Podhale region.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Zakopane Style architecture*

Zakopane Style architecture is a mode inspired by the regional art of Poland’s highland region known as Podhale. Drawing on the motifs and traditions in the buildings of the Carpathian Mountains, this synthesis was created by Stanisław Witkiewicz and is now considered to be one of the core traditions of the Góral people.

As the Podhale region developed into a tourist area in the mid 19th century, the population of Zakopane began to rise.

Stanislaw Witkiewicz, an art critic, architect, painter, novelist and journalist, was chosen to design a villa for Zygmunt Gnatowski. In his plans, Witkiewicz decided against using these foreign building styles and instead chose to utilize the local traditions used by the native Górals of Podhale. Drawing on the Vernacular architecture of the Carpathians, Witkiewicz used as a model the modest but richly decorated homes in Góral villages such as Chochołów which he further enriched by incorporating select elements of Art Nouveau style, thus giving birth to the "Zakopane Style". 

Witkiewicz designed a number of original buildings in Zakopane, including the "Dom pod Jedlami" in the Koziniec district, the chapel in the Jaszczurowka district, Villa "Oksza" on Zamojski Street, the building of the Tatra Museum, the chapel of St. John the Baptist in the parish Church of the Holy Family on Krupówki Street, and the Korniłowicz family chapel in the Bystre district.

The Zakopane style dominated architecture in the Podhale region for many years. Although the cutoff date for buildings designed in the Zakopane Style of Architecture is usually held to be 1914, many new pensions, villas and highlander homes are built according to the architectural model devised by Witkiewicz to the present day.

The Zakopane style also gained popularity beyond the Polish highlands. In the Warsaw area, attempts were made to adapt the style to brick construction.

Examples include Czeslaw Domaniewski’s design for a series of train stations and the design for a townhouse located at 30 Chmielna Street in the center of Warsaw. In 1900, the young Krakow-based architect Franciszek Mączynski won an international architectural competition organized by the Paris-based magazine "Moniteur des Architectes" with a design of a villa in the Zakopane style. There was also the Chata built for author Stefan Żeromski in Nałęczów, a series of villas in Wisła as well as in Konstancin and Anin and a brick tenement by Jan Starowicz dubbed "Beneath the Góral" in Łódź, as well as the train station in Saldutiškis, Lithuania.

Additionally, the Góral diaspora has incorporated the norms and designs of the Zakopane Style of Architecture into homes, chapels and community buildings that serve their community, such as the Polish Highlanders Alliance of North America in Chicago, or the chapel on the grounds of the Polish National Alliance's Youth Camp in Yorkville.

_Zakopane_








_Zakopane_


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Jarosław*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Niechcice palace*



















*Poddębice palace*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Otwock Wielki palace
*


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice pics in post #1768:cheers:


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Śmiełów palace - Adam Mickiewicz Museum*










The palace, erected at the end of the 18th century as the seat of Andrzej Gorzenski, a Poznan magistrate, was built by Stanislaw Zawadzki and is a remarkable example of Polish architecture of the Classicist period.

Shaped like a horseshoe, the building has a jutting colonnade portico, so-called porch, and very characteristic annexes with slanting roofs, patterned on Chinese pagodas.

Ca. 1880 Franciszek and Antoni Smuglewicz decorated the interior with murals, while stucco decorations were made by Michal Ceptowski. Apart from the palace, Zawadzki designed also the outbuildings; the granary and the stable have been preserved until today.

The complex is surrounded by a landscape park offering a magnificent view of the surroundings; the park, just like the palace, assumed its present form at the close of the 18th century. The first owner of Smielow, Andrzej Gorzenski, was a free mason and as a result we can encounter numerous elements indicating his membership in a Masonic lodge, e.g. a free masonry altar in the staircase.

*Adam Mickiewicz (December 24, 1798 – November 26, 1855) was a Polish poet, publisher and political writer of the Romantic period. One of the primary representatives of the Polish Romanticism era, a national poet of Poland, he is seen as one of Poland's Three Bards and the greatest poet in all of Polish literature. He is also considered one of the greatest Slavic language and European poets.* 

Mickiewicz has been compared both at home and in Western Europe to Byron and Goethe.

He is known primarily as the author of the poetic novel Dziady and national epic Pan Tadeusz, which is considered the last great epic of Polish-Lithuanian noble culture. Mickiewicz's other influential works include Konrad Wallenrod and Grażyna. All served as inspiration during regional uprisings and as foundations for the concept of Poland as "the Christ of Nations."

Mickiewicz was active in the struggle to achieve independence for his homeland, then part of the Russian Empire. Having spent five years in internal exile in central Russia for political activities, he left the Empire in 1829 and spent the rest of his life in emigration, like many of his compatriots. He settled first in Rome, later in Paris, where he became professor of Slavic literature at the Collège de France. He died, probably of cholera, at Constantinople in the Ottoman Empire, where he had gone to help organize Polish forces to fight against Russia in the Crimean War. His remains were later moved to Wawel Cathedral in Kraków, Poland.

*The great Polish Romantic bard visited Śmiełów at the invitation of Hieronim Gorzeński (the then owner of the Palace) in August 1831. *

The poet was trying to cross the border from Greater Poland (occupied by Prussia) to the Polish Kingdom (occupied by Russia), at that time in the midst of an insurgence. The stay in Greater Poland region was an important moment of Mickiewicz’s biography as a poet.

The ground floor of the Palace features and exhibit dedicated to Mickiewicz. Here one can see manuscripts, personal artefacts, and first editions of his works. 

The exhibit on the first floor, composed of Biedermeier furniture and paintings made from the 17th till the 19th c., recreates an air of a mansion of landed gentry.

The palace windows overlook the hills of Szwajcaria Żerkowska. The adjacent park is full of truly romantic nooks, such as Zosia’s herbal garden (depicted in "Pan Tadeusz"). The “Mickiewicz oak” is commemorated here with a “tree monument” – a bench with the poet’s maxim spoken in this place.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Adam Mickiewicz statue in Warsaw*










*Adam Mickiewicz statue in Kraków*


----------



## ja.centy (Aug 14, 2011)

DocentX said:


> *Tatra National Park - Orla Perć (Eagle's Path)*
> 
> Orla Perć (English Eagle's Path) is a tourist path in the Tatra Mountains in southern Poland.
> 
> (...)



Thank you for posting the info and pics of stunning Tatra Mountains, DocentX.

I'd be happy to chip into this thread with a few more photos from the Tatra area.


----------



## ja.centy (Aug 14, 2011)

*Tatra Mountains - view from Rusinowa Glade*

_by Mariusz Petelicki_










(source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/petelickim/2445759473)










(source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/petelickim/2472887971)


----------



## ja.centy (Aug 14, 2011)

*Tatra Mountains - view from Chochołowska Valley*

_by Mariusz Petelicki_










(source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/petelickim/2434737172)










(source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/petelickim/2441634350)


----------



## ja.centy (Aug 14, 2011)

*Tatra Mountains - Kościeliska Valley* (at the entrance to Mylna Cave)

_by Mariusz Petelicki_










(source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/petelickim/2504884186)










(source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/petelickim/2557573347)


----------



## ja.centy (Aug 14, 2011)

*Tatra Mountains - Morskie Oko Lake*

_by andkry_










(source: http://www.national-geographic.pl/foto/fotografia/symetria-niezupelna)










(source: http://www.national-geographic.pl/foto/fotografia/lewitujac-nad-mokiem)


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

edit


----------



## ja.centy (Aug 14, 2011)

*Tatra Mountains - Czarny Staw Gąsienicowy* (Black Pond)

_by Mariusz Petelicki_










(source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/petelickim/4971196408)










(source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/petelickim/4989098481)


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wojanów palace*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Castle in Karpniki*










Karpniki is a village 10 km south-east of Jelenia Góra. 

It is the site of a 15th century castle, that has been rebuilt in a Neogothic style in 1844 according to plans of Friedrich August Stüler.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Oak Manor in Karpniki*










Nineteenth century mansion, secreted in the greens of a twelve hectare garden and located in the heart of Rudawski Park Krajobrazowy.

After a scrupulous refurbishment the Palace was open in December 2007. It is now an idyllic place for everyone who seeks peace and a bit of luxury.

Oak Manor was built in 1875 by a Berlin construction company, owned by two architects – Herman Ende and Wilhelm Böckman.


----------



## panthiocodin (Mar 18, 2010)

this thread became so amazing with such a huge number of new stuff every day!!! well done to all and I can't wait for more!


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Chojnik castle*










Chojnik Castle stand on top of the Chojnik hill (627 m (2,057 ft)) within the Karkonosze National Park, overlooking the Jelenia Góra valley. 

The building of the fortress dates back to the times of the Silesian Dukes from Polish Piast dynasty. Today the semi-ruined stronghold is a major tourist attraction and houses a hotel and a restaurant.

The castle of Chojnik was originally erected by the order of Polish Piast Duke Bolko I the Strict in 1292 at the site of a former hunting lodge built by his father Bolesław II the Bald. The fortress was meant to protect the borders of Bolko's Duchy of Jawor against the menacing Wenceslaus II of Bohemia. Bolko's grandson Bolko II the Small, the last independent Piast duke, had the castle reconstructed starting from 1355.

After Bolko II had died without issue in 1368, his widow Agnes von Habsburg sold the castle to one of the courtiers, the knight Gotsche Schoff. Gotsche II Schoff modernized and expanded the castle in 1393. In the same year he donated the Gothic chapel, which was completed in 1403. The chapel devoted to Saint Catherine and Saint George featured artful paintings preserved until World War II. The castle survived the next centuries without damages. It withstood the attacks by the Hussites in 1426 and by King Matthias Corvinus of Hungary, who after his campaign of 1469 destroyed many Silesian castles. In 1529 Ulrich I von Schaffgotsch expanded the building with two forecourts, depots and a pillory, and at the end of the 16th century Renaissance modifications were carried out.

During the Thirty Years' War Hans Ulrich von Schaffgotsch, Lord of Kynast - though a Protestant - after the 1620 Battle of White Mountain supported Emperor Ferdinand II and served as a general in the Imperial army under Albrecht von Wallenstein. After Wallenstein's persecution and assassination in 1634 Schaffgotsch as his liegeman was arrested, accused of high treason and executed one year later. Ferdinand II seized his property and had Kynast castle occupied by his troops, who resisted the attacks of the Swedish forces. Ferdinand III added new bastions to the castle in 1648 and finally restituted it to Christoph Leopold von Schaffgotsch, Hans Ulrich's son, in 1650. Still during the latter's lifetime, in 1675, the castle that has never been conquered burnt down completely after being struck by lightning and was not reconstructed.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

panthiocodin said:


> this thread became so amazing with such a huge number of new stuff every day!!! well done to all and I can't wait for more!


Thanks a lot :cheers: greetings from Warsaw :cheers1:


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Masovian Landscape Park - Holiday Inn hotel in Józefów*










Masovian Landscape Park (Mazowiecki Park Krajobrazowy) is a protected area in east and south-east of Warsaw (some parts of the park are in fact in Warsaw) established in 1986, covering an area of 143.7 square kilometres.

*Together with Kampinos National Park and Chojnów Landscape Park it creates 'green ring' around the capital city.*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Palace on the Water in Warsaw*










The Łazienki Palace —in English, the Baths Palace; also called the Palace on the Water, or Water Palace, and the Palace on the Isle —is a Neoclassical palace in Warsaw's Royal Baths Park.

The building began as a bathhouse for Polish Noble Stanisław Herakliusz Lubomirski, owner of adjacent Ujazdów Castle. After 1678 the Lubomirski palace complex in Ujazdów, was enriched with four park pavilions: Arcadia, Hermitage, Frascati and the largest of them the Bathhouse. 

The marble building was constructed before 1683 according to design by Tylman Gamerski. Finished in 1689, it was intended to serve as a bathhouse, habitable pavilion and a garden grotto. Interiors of the newly built structure were embellished with profuse stucco decorations, also designed by Gamerski. Among the decorations were water deities (like Nereus), surrounding the main decorational feature of the pavilion - the fountain. Other chambers had richly decorated plafonds and supraportes, while the walls were covered with Delft tiles. 

The façades and interiors were decorated with sculptures, reliefs, Latin inscriptions (Musa Dryas, Nymphaeque boves et Pastor Apollo / Hic maneant, fugiat diva Minerva domus - Muse, dryad and nymphs, bullocks and Apollo the shepherd let stay here, the divine Minerva let disdain this house on the portal of the southern façade) and Lubomirski coat of arms - Szreniawa.

*Stanisław August Poniatowski, last king of Poland, decided to convert it into private quarters, and it was remodeled by Domenico Merlini between 1764 to 1795. During World War II, the Germans looted the palace and drilled holes into the walls for explosives but never got around to blowing up the palace.* 

After the war the palace was renovated and now serves as a museum.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Puławy - Czartoryskich Palace*










In the second half of the 17th century the Lubomirski family founded its residence in Puławy. From 1702 the village was owned by the Sieniawski family and from 1731 it belonged to the Czartoryski family. 

*Duke Alexander Czartoryski made Puławy one of the most important political and cultural centers in the Polish Republic of that time.*

In 1731 the conversion works started in the palace that was transformed from a semi-fortified villa into a representative rural mansion house. In 1785 it became the permanent residence of the son of Alexander, Adam Kazimierz Czartoryski, a patron of the arts, a founder and a commandant of the Corps of Cadets in Warsaw, a member of the Commission of the National Education. 

His wife, Izabela Czartoryska, nee Fleming, was considered one of the most enlightened Polish women at that time, who gathered a lot of writers, painters, architects and musicians around her. People who worked there were: Grzegorz Piramowicz, Franciszek Dionizy Kniazin, Julian Ursyn Niemcewicz, Jan Paweł Woronicz, Franciszek Zabłocki, Piotr Norblin, Szymon Bogumił Zug or Piotr Aigner, to mention but a few. 

*The years from 1782 to 1893 were the period of the greatest splendour of Puławy, which at that time was called “Polish Athens” or “The Athens of the North”.*

*During the Kościuszko Insurrection in 1794 the mansion house in Puławy was destroyed by the Russian army.* The empress Catherine II punished the Czartoryski family for taking an active role in the political life and supporting the uprising by impounding their property and pulling down the palace.

As a result of the First Partition of Poland the Lublin land was incorporated to the Austrian Empire and Puławy was returned to the Czartoryski family. 

In 1796 they came back to the town and the duchess Izabela began to reconstruct the whole estate complex. 

The palace was enlargened and modernized and the park, previously arranged in the French style, was now converted into a fashionable English-style landscape park. Within the boundaries of the park new buildings were erected, designed by the court architect of the Czartoryski family, Piotr Aigner. These were: the Greek House (an orangery), Marynka’s Palace, Sybil’s Temple and a church built in the form of the Roman Pantheon. 

*At that time the duchess also started to collect Polish national memorabilia. On her initiative, in Sybil’s Temple, the first museum in Poland was established.*

*After the fall of the November Uprising in 1831 the Russian troops wrecked Puławy and the Czartoryski family was forced to emigrate.* When the January Uprising broke out, duke Adam Jerzy Czartoryski headed the Provisional Government, for which he was punished after the fall of the uprising by having his family’s estate taken away.

In the first days of World War II the town situated on the communication route was air raided by the German air force and invaded by the troops.

Today palace hosts Agriculture Institute and partly serves (together with the park) as a museum.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Baranów Sandomierski castle
*









Baranów Sandomerski Castle is a Mannerist castle located in Baranów Sandomierski in the Subcarpathian Voivodship, south-east Poland. The castle is one of the most important Mannerist structures in Poland.

Originally, a residency of the Lubomirski family, it nowadays serves as a museum, hotel and conference centre.

The castle was built around the years 1591–1606 for Rafał and Andrzej Leszczyński in the style of Polish Mannerism with richly decorated attics, side towers and arcade courtyard. It is believed to be the work of a famous architect, Santi Gucci, the court artist of king Stephen Báthory. In about 1620 the castle was surrounded by bastion fortifications and in 1625 the chambers were adorned with early baroque decorations executed by the eminent stucco decorator Giovanni Battista Falconi


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Łańcut Castle*










*Łańcut Castle is one of the most beautiful aristocratic residences in Poland.*

Łańcut Castle is a 17th-century palace in Łańcut, Poland. It now houses a museum. The castle is situated in the centre of the town and constructed in the style of a grand aristocratic palace-residence.

The site was originally occupied by castle built by Stanisław Lubomirski in 1629–42. The owner secured the services of architect Matteo Trapola and the stuccoist Giovanni Battista Falconi, in order to build a fortified residence.

In the second half of the 18th century, Izabela Lubomirska, née Czartoryski, converted the castle into the present palace complex. She extended it and had the interiors remodelled. Another reconstruction occurred in 1894–1903 in the style of French Neo-baroque.

During its history, it has been the home of the noble Polish Pilecki, Stadnicki, Lubomirski, and Potocki families. *The palace is currently a museum particularly well known for its large collection of historic carriages.* In the castle grounds there is a park with the little romantic castle, a coachhouse with a collection of carriages and a guest-house in the English style.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wisloujście Fortress in Gdańsk*










The Tower of Wisłoujście - situated right by the port canal - guarded Gdansk from the sea. Until the 16th century it was directly on the coast. Later, the Westerplatte penninsula was formed, separating it from the sea. In days gone by, though, its walls were struck by sea waves and inside a fire burned to guide in ships to the port of Gdansk. So began its tradition as a lighthouse.

The monument is almost 500 years old and was built according to Dutch design. However its look is characterised by the influence of different architectural styles over the centuries.

*The Tower of Wisłoujście is a unique example of a relatively well-preserved port defense structure from the first half of the 17th century, and has witnessed several key events in the history of Poland and Gdansk.* It was stormed by King Stefan Batory, launched the fleet of King Zygmunt II to victory, and defended the legally chosen king Stanisław Leszczyński causing a certain amount of trouble for the Poles who, along with Napoleon, liberated Gdansk from the hands of the Prussians.

In the 19th century, the Prussians housed a prison in the dungeons of the Tower.

Currently closed to visitors due to renovation work. The Tower of Wisłouijście is due to open after a complete overhaul of Fort Carre and will be transformed into a museum and tourist area.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Bolesławiec*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wicie - Cliffs*


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice stuff DocentX


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Gryżyna Landscape Park*










Gryżyna Landscape Park (Gryżyński Park Krajobrazowy) is a protected area (Landscape Park) in western Poland, established in 1996, covering an area of 27.55 square kilometres (10.64 sq mi).


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Biecz*


----------



## panthiocodin (Mar 18, 2010)

dude I don't know where are you get all those photos from but you are the master!!! my favourite thread ever!!! many thanks, all the best and what else can I say - crack on son keep going!


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wolsztyn - steam locomotives*










*Wolsztyn is famous as the location of a locomotive roundhouse, which is the last place in Europe to supply steam locomotives for regular, timetabled train services on the national railway network. *

As of 2011 these services run to Leszno and Zbąszynek. The site also includes a railway museum featuring restored locomotives. 

An annual parade of locomotives takes place at the start of May – the 2007 event, which also celebrated the roundhouse's centenary, attracted 20,000 visitors.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wolsztyn - Leszno - last regular train connection in Europe using steam locomotives*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Warta river near Działoszyn*










The Warta is a river in western-central Poland, a tributary of the Oder river. With a length of approximately 808 kilometers it is the country's third longest river.

The Warta river basin was the original Poland - it is said that the Polans, (also known as Polanes, Polanians or Polians; Polish: Polanie) a West Slavic tribe, inhabited the Warta river basin from the 8th Century.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Gostyń*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Licheń Basilica - one of the largest churches in the world*










The Basilica of Our Lady of Licheń is a Roman Catholic church located in the village of Licheń Stary near Konin in the Greater Poland Voivodeship in Poland. 

It was designed by Barbara Bielecka and built between 1994 and 2004. *The construction was funded by pilgrims' donations.*

*With the nave 120 meters long and 77 meters wide, with a central dome 98 meters high, and with a tower 141.5 metres tall, it is Poland's largest church and one of the largest churches in the world.* The church is dedicated to Our Lady of Sorrows, Queen of Poland whose icon, perhaps dating back to the 18th century, is displayed in the basilica's main altar. It is one of Poland's principal pilgrimage sites.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Bytom Odrzański*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Lubań*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Błędów Desert*










Błędów Desert (Polish: Pustynia Błędowska) is an area of sands between Błędów (part of Dąbrowa Górnicza in Upper Silesian Metropolitan Union) and the village of Klucze in Poland. 

The area lies mainly on the Silesian Highlands in the Silesian Voivodeship. Area 32 km².

*The Bledowska Sands are the largest (in Central Europe) accumulation of loose sand away from any sea*, deposited thousands of years ago by a melting glacier. *The appearance of a desert landscape has been created since the Middle Ages, as an accidental effect of mining* (zinc, silver, coal), but the specific geological structure has been of big importance - the average thickness of the sand layer is about 40 meters (maximum 70 meters), which made the fast and deep drainage very easy. 

*During the Second World War the area was used by the German Afrika Korps for training and testing equipment before deployment in Africa.*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

You can't imagine that this is Poland. Wow.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Sukiennice (Cloth Hall) museum of 19th Century Polish Art, Krakow.

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/krakowpost/4954174441/] _MG_1490 by krakowpost, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/krakowpost/4954594956/] _MG_1371 by krakowpost, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Jan Matejko, the greatest Polish painter.

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/krakowpost/4954757312/] _MG_1479 by krakowpost, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/krakowpost/4954632032/] _MG_1401 by krakowpost, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Książ castle*










Książ (German: Schloss Fürstenstein) is a castle in Silesia, Poland near the town of Wałbrzych. 

It lies within a protected area called Książ Landscape Park.

*It's the third largest castle in Poland after Malbork and Wawel.
*
The original fortification was destroyed in the year 1263 by Ottokar II of Bohemia. 

Bolko I from Polish Piast dynasty, Duke of Świdnica and Jawor built a new castle between 1288 and 1292. Duke Bolko II of Świdnica died in 1368 without having children. 

After her death in the year 1392 King Wenceslaus IV of Bohemia obtained the castle. In 1401 Janko z Chociemic obtained the castle. The Bohemian Hussites occupied the castle between 1428-1429. In the year 1464 Birka z Nasiedla obtained the castle from the Bohemian crown. He sold it to Hans von Schellendorf. This second castle was destroyed in 1482 by Georg von Stein. 

In the year 1509 Konrad I von Hoberg (from 1714: Hochberg) obtained the castle hill. The Hochberg family owned the castle until 1941. 

It was a part of the Project Riese until 1945. The castle was occupied by the Red army in 1945. The castle was devastated and looted by Soviets. From 1956 renovation of the castle started. Now part of the castle serves as a museum.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Książ castle*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Książ castle - 'Riese' project*










*Riese (German for "giant") is the code name of the mining and construction project of Nazi Germany, started and unfinished in the Owl Mountains and Książ Castle in 1943-45.* 

*It consists of seven complexes of the underground military facilities located in Lower Silesia, now territory of Poland.*

In the presence of the increasing Allied air raids Nazi Germany moved a large part of its strategic armaments production into the assumed safety of the District of Sudetenland. 

*In September 1943 a project was created to construct Hitler's headquarters in Książ Castle* and underground factories below the Owl Mountains. For this purpose the Schlesische Industriegemeinschaft AG (Silesian Industrial Company) was established in autumn 1943 with headquarters in Jedlina-Zdrój.

The plans included adaptation works in Książ Castle, the creation of the underground complex below the castle, the construction of tunnels and large underground halls at several locations in the Owl Mountains. The rocks of the mountains were drilled and blasted with explosives and the resulting caverns were reinforced by concrete and steel. Then a network of roads, a narrow gauge railway, water supply, sewerage, electricity and telephone lines were put into place. 

For this purpose mining specialists were employed, mostly Germans, Italians, Ukrainians and Czechs but the majority of the work was done by forced labourers (chiefly Poles and Russians) and POWs (Italians and Russians). In November 1943 labour camps were established in Jedlinka, Głuszyca Górna, Walim and Kolce.

According to incomplete data at least 13,000 prisoners worked for the project, many of them transferred from Auschwitz concentration camp. They bored tunnels inside mountains, built roads and railway tracks, worked in the transportation of building materials. Mortality was very high because of disease, malnutrition, exhaustion, dangerous underground works and the treatment of prisoners by German guards. The estimated total number of 5,000 victims lost their lives.

Before the entry of the Red Army some underground structures were probably destroyed, or at least the tunnels leading to them were blown up. In the documents of the Third Reich there are records which allow an assessment of the quantity of materials used in the construction of Project Riese and the volume of the tunnels. *On this basis it appears that about half of the underground corridors have not been found yet.*

Together with the Red Army the Polish Army arrived in the area in May 1945. After the war the complexes were stripped of all machinery and raw materials within a few years. They were very valuable to a country ruined as a result of six years of war. Some German documents concerning Project Riese were found by the Polish Army and taken over by The Office of Security and never seen again.

It appears that the castle and its immediate surroundings were prepared as one of Hitler's main headquarters, although there is no direct evidence in documents. The purpose of the underground complexes in the mountains has not been determined. The opinions of experts incline towards the assumption that they were shelters for war production.

The works in Książ Castle led to the destruction of some chambers, in particular suffered the decorative elements of the ceilings and floors. The most serious work however took place below the castle. There are two levels of corridors and chambers. Most of the underground in Książ is reinforced by concrete. 

Presently it contains seismological measuring equipment of the Polish Academy of Sciences, and the first level of the underground is open to visitors.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*The Osówka underground city - 'Riese' project*



















*The Osówka Nazi German Complex was the last, the main, the largest, the most complex of Hitler's headquarters constructed in Lower Silesia.*

The underground Complex of Osówka is situated just over a kilometre north-east of the village of Kolce, and at the same distance north of the village of Sierpnica.

Construction work commenced there in the summer of 1943. In time, a massive system of concrete passageways, reinforcements and halls was constructed. The objective of the project was kept secret. Some claim it was to become a secret headquarter of Adolf Hitler. Others maintain that these were to become workshops for an underground armament factory, where a secret weapon was to be manufactured. Most of the work was performed by the prisoners of the Gross-Rosen concentration camp.

The over-ground part of the Osówka Complex makes for the outer infrastructure of the underground facilities. The level of completion of the work makes the site the leader in the ranking of the most completed over-ground facilities of the "Riese" (German for a giant) project in the Sowie Mountains.

The Osówka Complex is located within the administration boundaries of the town of Głuszyca, in the District of Wałbrzych. *It is considered to be the most interesting and the largest complex of that kind in the Sowie Mountains.*

The complex of Osówka is open to visitors.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Owl Mountains*










The Owl Mountains (Polish: Góry Sowie; German: Eulengebirge; Czech: Soví hory) is a mountain range in the Central Sudetes in south-west Poland. 

It runs between the historic Lower Silesian region and Kłodzko Land. The range includes a protected area called Owl Mountains Landscape Park.

The Owl Mountains cover an area of about 200 square kilometers and stretch over 26 kilometers.

The Owl Mountains are very diversified in terms of height. The highest peaks are Wielka Sowa ("Great Owl"; 1015 metres in altitude) and Kalenica (964 m) with its viewing tower. The remaining peaks reach the height from 600 to 980 metres above sea level. Except for the summit clearings and the mountain passes, the Owl Mountains represent the spruce-clad type of mountains. There may be also observed a rare occurrence of the beech and the yew.

The Owl Mountains are covered by a network of touist trails. The most attractive of these the red trail leading through all the highest peaks. The favourite tourist destinations of the Owl Mountains include: the Stone Tower on Wielka Sowa, the viewing tower on Kalenica, Grodno Castle in Zagórze Śląskie, the adit complexes of Project Riese near Walim, and the Mining Museum in Nowa Ruda.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wolf's Lair (Wolfsschanze)*










*Wolf's Lair is the standard English name for Wolfsschanze, Adolf Hitler's first World War II Eastern Front military headquarters*, one of several Führerhauptquartier (Führer Headquarters) or FHQs located in various parts of Europe. 

The complex, which was built for Operation Barbarossa, the 1941 German invasion of the Soviet Union, was located in the Masurian woods, about 8 kilometres (5.0 mi) from the small East Prussian town of Rastenburg, now Kętrzyn in Poland.

The original bunker system was constructed by Organisation Todt, but the later planned enlargement was never finished; the expansion work was stopped only a few days before the Russian advance to Angerburg (now Węgorzewo), only 15 kilometres (9.3 mi) away.

Hitler first arrived at the Wolf's Lair late on the night of 23 June 1941, and departed for the last time on 20 November 1944. Overall, he spent over 800 days there during that 3½-year period.

The complex was blown up and abandoned on 25 January 1945, but many of the bunkers were so thick that their damaged walls and ceilings remain. The remains are located in Poland at the hamlet of Gierłoż (German: Forst Görlitz) near Kętrzyn.

*The Wolf's Lair was the location of the July 20 plot to kill Hitler. During the period of reconstruction of the Führer Bunker in the summer of 1944, the daily strategy meetings were moved to the little building known as the Lager barrack, where staff officer Claus von Stauffenberg carried a bomb hidden in a briefcase into the meeting room and placed it just a few feet away from Hitler.* 

At 12:43 p.m. the bomb devastated the interior of the building but left Hitler only slightly injured. However, four others died from their wounds a few days later. The force of the blast was diminished because, due to a war injury to his hand, Stauffenberg was unable to arm both bombs in the briefcase; and a staff officer unknowingly moved the briefcase on the opposite side of a thick wooden table leg from where von Stauffenberg had placed it, probably saving Hitler's life. 

It is believed that had the bomb exploded in the massive concrete Führer Bunker as originally intended, everyone in the structure including Hitler would have been killed.

The Red Army reached the nearby border of East Prussia in October 1944. Hitler departed on 20 November and two days later the order was given to destroy the complex. The actual demolition did not take place until the night of 24–25 January 1945. Many tons of explosives were required to do the job; one bunker required an estimated 8 tons of TNT. The Red Army took the site without a shot two days later, on 27 January. It took until 1955 to clear over 54,000 landmines which surrounded the installation.

Now the complex is opened to visitors.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*The Masurian Canal*










The Masurian Canal is a canal connecting the Lava River in Kaliningrad Oblast of Russia (a tributary of the Pregolya) and Lake Mamry, one of the Masurian Lakes in Poland. It was constructed between 1764 and 1776 under the auspices of Johann Friedrich Domhardt. 

It was modernised on several occasions, most importantly in the decade preceding the Second World War. The canal served also as a defensive barrier between the Soviet and German armies.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*The Great Masurian Lakes*



















The Great Masurian Lakes are located in the very heart of Mazury.

It's one of the most picturesque regions in Poland. It has been generously provided by nature with splendid forests intersected with rivers and streams which, in turn, bind numerous lakes together, forming one post-glacial trough, which stretches from the north to the south. 

Due to artificially formed canals, Masurian lakes have been included in one common water system, which creates perfect conditions for sailing and relaxing in the lap of nature.

The Great Masurian Lakes have always had a special place in the heart of local people. Prussians, for instance, greatly appreciated the location of the region as they were engaged in fishing. Teutonic knights, in turn, had their own fishing fleet in the port of Ryn. In 1379 the Great Commander Winrich von Kniprode set off on a ship from Ryn along the Pisa, the Narew and the Vistula rivers and got to Malbork. 

It was as early as in those times that the first projects of building a system of canals appeared.

The process of building canals liking the local lakes was first initiated between 1765 – 1772. The hydrotechnic works, however, were not continued until mid 19th century. It was then that the Jegliński Canal was created, making the water way from Pisz to Ryn shorter and easier. The history of navigation over Masurian lakes is abundant in intriguing pieces of information. The first steam ship Masovia appeared on the Masurian lakes route in 1854.

The difference in the water level among lakes is overcome due to three sluices.

The land of the Great Masurian Lakes is also famous for some impressive geographical records, for instance two biggest lakes in Poland - Śniardwy (113,8 km2) and Mamry (104 km2). The deepest lake of the region is Tałty (51 m deep). What is also worth mentioning is the unusual sport discipline which has been practised here for 100 years now – ice sailing.

All the major lakes are linked with canals. This kind of network makes up what has come to be known as the Great Masurian Lakes.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*The Great Masurian Lakes - Mikołajki
*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Międzyrzecz Fortified Region*










The Międzyrzecz Fortification Region (German: 'Ostwall or Festungsfront im Oder-Warthe Bogen', Polish: Międzyrzecki Rejon Umocniony) is a fortified military defence line in Western Poland, between Oder and Warta rivers.

*Built in 1934-1938, it was the most technologically advanced fortification system of Nazi Germany, and remains one of the largest and the most interesting systems of this type in the world today.* 

It consists of around 100 concrete defence structures partially interconnected by a network of underground tunnels. Some of the forts and tunnels are available for visiting.

The most interesting part is the central section, which begins in the south with the so-called Boryszyn Loop near the village of Boryszyn and extends about 12 km to the north. 

In the central section the bunkers are interconnected with an underground system of tunnels, 32 kilometres long and up to 40 metres deep. *In the underground system there are also railway stations, work shops, engine rooms and barracks.*

*It is also the largest European underground bats refuge, giving shelter to some 32,000 bats of 12 species in the wintertime.*

When the Soviet army reached the defence line in the course of the Vistula–Oder Offensive in January, 1945, its advance was so rapid that the Germans did not have enough time to man the line adequately. It took only 3 days for it to be broken.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Very cool stuff DocentX!
:cheers2:


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Sejny*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Stara Wieś palace*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kraków - Old Town Square*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Lublin - the Old Town*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Lublin - the Old Town*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Dąbrowa Górnicza*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Bielsko-Biała*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Radom*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Głuchołazy*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kliczków castle*


----------



## K_N87 (Sep 29, 2009)

DocentX great job!!!


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

K_N87 said:


> DocentX great job!!!


Yeah, he's on fire lately. :cheers:


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Niedzica castle - lost Inca treasure*










Niedzica Castle also known as Dunajec Castle is located in the southernmost part of Poland in Niedzica.

It was erected between the years 1320 and 1326 by Kokos of Brezovica on the site of an ancient stronghold surrounded by earthen walls in the Pieniny mountains. The Niedzica Castle stands at an altitude of 566 m, on a hill 300 m upstream from the Dunajec River mouth, measured from the center of the dam on Czorsztyn Lake. 

The outline of Niedzica Castle can best be viewed from the ruins of Czorsztyn Castle on the other side of the lake. It is known as one of the most picturesque castles in the country.

The castle was an important centre of Polish-Hungarian relations since the 14th century. *It was a place where the money lent by the Polish king to the Hungarian king Sigismund had to be returned following an agreement signed in 1412.* The loan was not paid back, and Poland was given 16 Spiš towns instead. 

For centuries the castle was a border-post with Hungary. At the time of the Turkish invasion five hundred years ago, a deal was struck at Niedzica to make it a Polish protectorate.

The last Hungarian inhabitants remained there until in 1943 when the coming of the front in World War II inspired the Salamon family to abandon it. The last countess left with her children two years before the Red Army marched in. 

The final reconstruction of the castle was completed in 1963 under the supervision of the Polish Ministry of Culture. It has served as a historical museum ever since.

*In the post-World War II period Polish newspapers wrote at length about Sebastián Berzeviczy (one of Niedzica's owners) who traveled to the New World in the 18th century. According to some sources he fell in love with the alleged Inca princess.* Their daughter Umina married the nephew of an Inca insurrection leader Túpac Amaru II, whose assumed name implied descent from Inca kings. 

Túpac Amaru was eventually executed by the Spaniards after rebelling against the colonial government. The legend goes on to claim that the sacred scrolls of the Incas had been handed down to his surviving family members. His nephew, Andrés Túpac Amaru a.k.a. Andreas with wife Umina and his father-in-law Sebastián Berzeviczy fled to Italy, where Andrés was killed in suspicious circumstances. 

Consequently, Umina with son and her father fled to Niedzica and settled at the castle. Sources claim that Umina was assassinated there some time later. 

*Her testament to son Anton, written in 1797 and stored there, allegedly contained information about the lost treasure of the Incas. There was a leaden case found at the castle with some “quipu” writings, but it was lost in Kraków in the following years.* Later, news appeared about expeditions searching for fantastic treasures at Lake Titicaca in Peru. 

*The notion that the Inca treasure map could be hidden somewhere in the depths of the castle is still cherished today.*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Pieniny National Park*










Pieniny National Park (Polish: Pieniński Park Narodowy) is a protected area in Lesser Poland Voivodeship, southern Poland, in the heart of the Pieniny Mountains.

Pieniny National Park is located in the most southern part of Poland, on the border with Slovakia. The Pieniny mountain range is divided into three parts: Pieniny Spiskie, Małe Pieniny and Pieniny Właściwe (in where is the park). The Park’s area is 23.46 square kilometres.

The Park has its head office in Krościenko nad Dunajcem. On the Slovak side of the mountains there is a park named Pieninský národný park.

The Pieniny mountains are mainly built from limestone and they create picturesque and impressive, almost perpendicular walls which go down towards the Dunajec River. The most famous summit - Trzy Korony (Three Crowns) is 982 meters above sea level high, however Pieniny’s highest mountain - Wysokie Skałki - is 1050 meters above sea level and is not located on the Park’s area.

Pieniny National Park is located in the Dunajec river basin, and the river occupies important position among factors that influence Pieniny’s look. There are numerous birds, fish, reptiles and amphibians as well as mammals. The most important predator is the lynx. On the shores of the Dunajec the otter thrives. 

First permanent human settlements in the Pieniny mountains date back to 1257, when Polish princess Kinga was given nearby lands. In 1280 the princess founded a monastery at Stary Sącz, later the Czorsztyn castle was built. 

There are tourist walking trails in the park, from such peaks as Sokolica and Trzy Korony one can have excellent view on the Pieniny and the Tatra mountains as well as the Dunajec. The Park’s main attraction is a river trip on wooden boats, very popular among all tourists.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Pieniny National Park - Dunajec river*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Opole*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wooden architecture in Opole region*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wałbrzych*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Supraśl - orthodox church*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Białystok - orthodox churches*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Sopot*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kamień Pomorski*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Krosno Odrzańskie*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Tczew*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Włocławek*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Płock*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Ostrołęka*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Góra Kalwaria*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Stargard Szczeciński*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Szydłów*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wschowa*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Bardo*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Bardzkie Mountains*










The Bardzkie Mountains (Polish: Góry Bardzkie) is a mountain range in Central Sudetes in Poland.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Bolesławiec railway bridge*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Krapkowice*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Stolpie Tower*

A tower in Stołpie near Chełm is most probably part of a small private convent built for an important person. 

The building did not serve a military purpose – this is determined by its position: it was erected in a place, which is extremely awkward – in a pit, in a boggy area, rather than on a hill, which could control the area or a chosen route.

According to the scientist, symbolic rather than political factors determined where the tower complex would be located.

Thanks to C14 analyses, we known that the site was in use between the 12th and 13th centuries. Fragments of enamelled pottery and ceramic tiles found during the excavations belong to the Byzantine cultural sphere of influence. Similar objects spread from there to places such as Bulgaria and Ruthenia. 

It is regarded as one ofthe most northern enclave of Byzantine culture.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Drzewica castle ruins*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Zaborski Landscape Park*










Zaborski Landscape Park (Zaborski Park Krajobrazowy) is a protected area (Landscape Park) in northern Poland, established in 1990, covering an area of 340.26 square kilometres (131.38 sq mi) north of the town of Chojnice. It surrounds Tuchola Forest National Park.

The Park (together with the Tuchola, Wda and Wdzydze Landscape Parks) forms the buffer zone of the Tuchola Forest Biosphere Reserve, designated under the UNESCO Man and the Biosphere Programme in 2010.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Chapels and crosses - eastern Poland *


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kruszwica*










Set on the northern end of Lake Gopło, Kruszwica existed from at least the 8th century as a fortified village of the Goplanie, one of the Slav tribes living in the area. The Goplanie were eventually wiped out by the Polanie, forerunners of the medieval Poles, who made considerably more of a mark on history.

Kruszwica has a special place in the history of Poland - the legend talks of the the cruel ruler, Popiel, being eaten by mice, and replaced with the simple and just Piast - hence the beginning of what would become Poland.

One of the most valuable historic monument of Kruszwica is a medieval tower, called 'Mysia Tower' [Mouse Tower]. It is an octagonal tower, 32 meters in height, which together with the ruins of town walls constitutes the remains of a defensive castle 

The solemn ceremonies marking Poland's Millenium were inaugurated in June of 1960 in Kruszwica.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Łeba*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kaszuby Lakeland*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Pławniowice palace*





































_chapel inside the palace_


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Moszna castle*




























_chapel inside the castle_


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Brynek palace*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Bożków palace*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Stuchowo palace*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kobylniki palace*


----------



## ja.centy (Aug 14, 2011)

Lovely palaces in Pławniowice, Moszna, Brynek. I often find the style and 'climate' of Silesian palaces (incl. surrounding landscaping) as unique and charming.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Krutynia river waterway*



















The Krutynia River waterway is one of the most beautiful kayaking route in Poland. It begins at Sorkwity and ends where the river flows into the Beldany Lake. 

The trail takes you through 17 lakes and a few streams of the Pisz Forest.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wieliczka Salt Mine (UNESCO)*










The Wieliczka Salt Mine, located in the town of Wieliczka in southern Poland, lies within the Kraków metropolitan area. 

*The mine continuously produced table salt from the 13th century until 2007 as one of the world's oldest operating salt mines*, for most of this time span being a part of the undertaking żupy krakowskie. 

It is believed to be the world's 14th-oldest company.

The mine's attractions for tourists include dozens of statues and an entire chapel that has been carved out of the rock salt by the miners. 

About 1.2 million people visit the Wieliczka Salt Mine annually.

*The Wieliczka salt mine reaches a depth of 327 meters and is over 300 km long.* 

It features a 3.5-km touring route for visitors (less than 1% of the length of the mine's passages) that includes historic statues and mythical figures. 

The oldest sculptures were carved out of rock salt by miners; more recent figures have been fashioned by contemporary artists. Even the crystals of the chandeliers are made from rock salt that has been dissolved and reconstituted to achieve a clear, glass-like appearance. 

In 1978 the Wieliczka salt mine was placed on the original UNESCO list of the World Heritage Sites.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Bochnia Salt Mine*










*The Bochnia Salt Mine is one of the oldest salt mines in the world and the oldest one in Poland and Europe.* 

The mine was established between the 12th and 13th centuries after salt was discovered in Bochnia, and was part of the mining company żupy krakowskie. The mine was closed some time after World War I. In 1981 it was declared a national monument.

The mines measure 4,5 kilometres in length and 468 metres in depth at 16 different levels. Deserted chambers, shafts and passages form a so called underground town, which is now open to sightseers. The largest of the preserved chambers has been converted into a sanatorium and museum.

2010 the mine was proposed for the UNESCO World Heritage List as an extension of the Wieliczka Salt Mine inscription.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Coal Mine 'Guido' in Zabrze (museum)*










The mine was established in 1855 by the Count Guido Henckel von Donnersmarck. However, the layers of coal were exceptionally poor in that area, and that is why the main lost on importance in the early 30-ties. 

In 1967 an experimental coal mine was opened there, and it worked till 1982. Since then, works aiming at opening the mine for tourists started.

They were successful and in 2007, first tourist could step on the hoist and take a narrated ride to the bottom of a mine shaft. In 2009, the deepest level of the mine was opened for visitors.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Old silver mine in Tarnowskie Góry*










Old Silver Mine in Tarnowskie Gory is the only place in Poland where you can see on your own eyes the underground remaining after extraction of the silver ore. 

It is the only underground tourist route open to the public via boat. Both objects are just part of the system over 150 km underground labyrinths in the vicinity of Tarnowskie Gory.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*The Gold Mine in Złoty Stok*










*The first evidence of mining in Zloty Stok dates from the first millennium AD, which means that this is the oldest mine in Poland.*

At the beginning of the 16th century the town, called Reichenstein (Richstone) by the Germans, began to flower thanks to the mining and working of gold. The search for this precious ore continued until the closing of the mine in the late 1960s, this, even though it had not fully rendered all its wealth.

*Today you can take an underground trip and be enthralled by the cascade of a beautiful, 10 metre high waterfall. The only one in Poland and unique in all of Europe.* But keep your eyes open - there is still some gold in these mines.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Uranium mine in Kowary*










In 1948, under an agreement reached between Poland and the USSR, a nation-wide search for uranium was initiated. That same year, in an old drift in Kletno called Sankt Paul, an engineer from the Soviet Geological Service discovered uranium ore – and work was begun.

*Uranium from Kowary was used to produce first soviet Atomic bombs.* The uranium exploiting was a top secret activity at that time. Also today secrets and layout of all of the tunnels was not completely revealed. 

Many years passed before the opening of an underground tourist route, along one of the exploited drifts in Kletno, known as the Sztolni Fluorytowej (Flouride Drift).


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Złotoryja*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Inowrocław*


----------



## Makala bunununala (Jul 30, 2011)

Wonderful country. I love the picture of the Pławniowice palace and the Moszna castle. When were constructed both of them? Who lived in these palaces? thank you.


----------



## Tukkerland (Sep 3, 2011)

DocentX said:


> *Łeba*


Is this the only beach in Poland? At some parts it's unbelievable busy.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz (Jun 13, 2011)

^^^^In reality it doesn't look that bad but I agree - if there was real city heritage conservator in Szczecin ... Lady who is voyvodeship's conservator has very own "taste"hno: & agrees on much worse things than those colours.

In occasion - @DocentX - U doin' great job on that thread - many thanks.

Urbanista1 - Szczecin has much more to offer than "only" Old Town, don't forget that this is the most beautiful city in Poland. Come over one day and see for yourself :cheers:


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*The Evolution of the Polish Coat-of-Arms*










The crowned White Eagle has been the coat-of-arms of the Polish State for seven centuries.* It is one of the oldest State coats-of-arms in the world.* There are very few other countries who have managed to maintain their coats-of-arms for such a long period of time.

Several historic traditions and legends have referred to the origins of the White Eagle, the most popular moving it back to the times when the Polish State was being first established. This popular legend says the chieftain of the tribe of Polans (Polanie), Lech, sighted a white eagle flying off a nest and backed by a spectacular sundown. It inspired Lech to choose this royal bird as both his families royal symbol and also as a symbol for the Polish state. Thus, the White Eagle became the national sign of the proud nation of the Poles and would continue to evolve over the next thousand years. The legend of Lech's discovery of the eagle's nest (in Polish: "gniazdo"), also gave name to Poland's first capital, Gniezno.

Jan Dlugosz, Poland's most distinguished chronicler living in the 15th Century, wrote a different version of the White Eagle's origin. He related that Duke Boleslaw Chrobry was granted the Eagle as his coat-of-arms by Emperor Otto III during a meeting of both monarchs in Griezno in the year 1000. 

In reality, the real origin of the White Eagle is probably not so distant in the past, because, generally, coats-of-arms did not exist before the 12th Century.

Actually, Mieszko I (962-992), the first historical ruler of Poland, who brought his nation into the fold of Christianity and was rewarded by the Pope with the title "Princeps Poloniae," (Great or High Duke) used the cross as his symbol on a coin minted under his authority, instead of the White Eagle.

Boleslaus the Brave (992-1025), the Son of Mieszko the First, was crowned as the first King of Poland in 1025, and had a coin minted around the year 1000 with a bird resembling the eagle (or the peacock, dove, or chicken as some suspect). 










It would be the first representation of the Polish national symbol. The first documented example of the use of the eagle is on the seal of the High Duke of Cracow, Casimir the Just (1173-1194).

The eagle on the coat-of-arms and on the seals of the rulers of the Piast Dynasty between the years 1222-1236 was common. It was their personal and family coat-of-arms and at the same time the emblem of their dukedoms. The eagles was selected as their coat-of-arms for its symbolic values. As the king of all birds it was a primeval symbol of power, victory, force and kingship.

_White Eagle from majestatic seal of Przemysł II from 1295_









_coronation sword of Polish kings_









_Republic of Poland (1990-current)_









source: http://www.loeser.us/flags/polish_note_4.html


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kraków - Wawel castle*










Wawel Hill – a Jurassic limestone rock, a dominant feature in the landscape of Cracow (about 228 m above see level) was formed about 150 million years ago. Situated on the bank of the Vistula river, surrounded by waters and marshes, the hill provided a safe haven for people who have settled here since the Paleolithic Age. 

It is supposed that the Slav people started living on Wawel hill as early as the 7th century.

Early medieval legends tell stories about a dreadful dragon that lived in a cave on Wawel Hill, about his slayer Krakus, and about the latter’s daughter Wanda, who drowned herself in the Vistula rather than marry a German knight.

Towards the end of the first millennium A.D Wawel began to play the role of the centre of political power.

In the 9th century it became the principal fortified castrum of the Vislane tribe. The first historical ruler of Poland, Mieszko I (c.965-992) of the Piast dynasty as well as his successors: Boleslas the Brave (992-1025) and Mieszko II (1025-1034) chose Wawel Hill as one of their residences.

The first early Romanesque and Romanesque sacral buildings were raised here, including a stone cathedral that was erected after the bishopric of Cracow was established in the year 1000.

*During the reign of Casimir the Restorer (1034-1058) Wawel became a significant political and administrative centre for the Polish State.* Casimir’s son, Boleslas the Bold (1058-1079) began the construction of a second Romanesque cathedral, which was finished by Boleslas the Wrymouth (1102-1138). 

In his last will of 1138, this prince divided Poland into districts, and provided that Cracow was to be the residence of the senior prince. In 1291 the city of Cracow along with Wawel Hill temporarily fell under the Czech rule, and Wenceslas II from the Premysl dynasty was crowned King of Poland in Wawel cathedral.

*In 1306 the Duke of Kuyavia Ladislas the Short (1306-1333) entered Wawel and was crowned King of Poland in the Cathedral in 1320. It was the first historically recorded coronation of a Polish ruler on Wawel Hill. *

Around that time, at the initiative of Ladislas the Short, the construction of the third Gothic cathedral began, the castle was expanded and the old wooden and earthen fortifications were replaced by brick ones. The tomb of Ladislas the Short in the cathedral started a royal necropolis of Polish kings in Krakow.

The last descendant of the Piast dynasty, Casimir the Great (1333-1370) brought Wawel to a state of unprecedented splendour. In 1364 the expanded gothic castle witnessed the marriage of Casimir’s granddaughter Elizabeth to Charles IV accompanied by a famous convention of kings and princes, subsequently entertained by a rich burgher Wierzynek.

The accession to the throne in 1385 of Jadwiga from the Hungarian dynasty of Andegavens, and her marriage to a Lithuanian prince Ladislas Jagiello (1386-1434) started another era of prosperity for Wawel. The royal court employed local and western European artists and also Rus painters. During the reign of Casimir Jagiellon (1447-1492) the silhouette of the hill was enriched by three high brick towers: the Thieves’ Tower, the Sandomierz Tower and the Senatorial Tower. The first humanists in Poland and tutors to the king’s sons: historian Jan Długosz and an Italian by the name Filippo Buonacorsi (also known as Callimachus) worked there at that time.

The Italian Renaissance arrived at Wawel in the early 16th century. King Alexander (1501-1506) and his brother Sigismund I the Old (1506-1548) commissioned the construction of a new palace in place of the Gothic residence, with an impressive large courtyard with arcaded galleries which was completed about 1540. 

Sigismund’s patronage also left an indelible impression in the cathedral, where a family chapel was erected, known today as Sigismund’s Chapel - the work of Bartolomeo of Berrecci Florence, and through various foundations, one of which was that of a large bell, called the Sigismund to commemorate the king. Close artistic and cultural relations with Italy were strengthened in 1518 by the king’s marriage to Bona Sforza. Alongside Italian artists, German architects, wood workers, painters and metal smiths worked for the king. The last descendant of the Jagiellonian dynasty, Sigismund II Augustus (1548-1572), enriched the castle’s interiors with a magnificent collection of tapestries woven in Brussels. 

*In the “Golden Age” of Polish culture Wawel became one of the main centres of humanism in Europe.*

The reign of Sigismund III Waza (1587-1632) also made a strong impression on the history of Wawel. After a fire in the castle in 1595 the king rebuilt the burned wing of the building in the early Baroque style. *The relocation of the royal court to Warsaw was the cause of a slow but nevertheless steady deterioration in the castle’s condition.* The monarchs visited Cracow only occasionally. Restoration of the castle was undertaken during the reign of John III Sobieski, the Wettins and Stanislas Augustus to counteract neglect.

After Poland had lost its independence in 1795, the troops of partitioning nations, Russia, Prussia and Austria, subsequently occupied Wawel which finally passed into the hands of the Austrians. 

*The new owners converted the castle and some of the secular buildings into a military hospital, and demolished some others, including some of the oldest churches.* 

After the period of the Free City of Cracow (1815-1846) Wawel was once more annexed by Austria and turned into a citadel dominating the city. By the resolution passed by the Seym of Galicia in 1880, the castle was presented as a residence to the Emperor of Austria Franz Josef I. The Austrian troops left the hill between 1905-1911. 

At the turn of the 20th century a thorough restoration of the cathedral was conducted, and shortly afterwards a process of restoration of the royal castle began which lasted several decades.

When Poland regained its independence in 1918, the castle served as an official residence of the Head of State, and as a museum of historic interiors. 

During the Nazi occupation the castle was the residence of the German governor general, Hans Frank. Polish people managed to remove the most valuable objects, including the tapestries and the “Szczerbiec” coronation sword to Canada, from where they returned as late as 1959-1961. At present, the main curators of Wawel are Wawel Royal Castle – State Art Collection and the Metropolitan Basilica Board on Wawel Hill.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Warsaw - Polish parliament - Sejm of the Republic of Poland*

The Sejm is the lower house of the Polish parliament. The Sejm is made up of 460 deputies, or Poseł in Polish (literally 'Envoy'). It is elected by universal ballot and is presided over by a speaker called the Marshal of the Sejm (Marszałek Sejmu).

In the Kingdom of Poland "Sejm" referred to the entire three-chamber parliament of Poland, comprising the lower house (Chamber of Envoys; Polish: Izba Poselska), the upper house (Senate; Polish: Senat) and the King. It was commonly termed a three-estate parliament. 

Since the Second Polish Republic (1918–1939) "Sejm" has referred only to the lower house of the parliament; the upper house is called the "Senat".

"Sejm" stems from the Old Slavic word meaning "gathering". The power of early, various wiece ("councils") grew stronger during the time of Poland's fragmentation (1146–1295), but it was only in the late 15th century that the Sejm became established as a regularly convening body. 

From 1493 forward, the indirect elections were repeated every two years. With the development of the unique Polish "Golden Liberty" system, the Sejm's powers increased.

The number of envoys in the lower chamber grew in number — and power — as they pressured the king for more privileges. The spur toward action increased when landed nobility was drafted into military service. After 1569's Union of Lublin, the Kingdom of Poland was transformed into the federation of the Polish–Lithuanian Commonwealth, and the number of the Sejm's members was increased by including envoys from the Lithuanian nobility.

The number of envoys in the lower chamber grew in number — and power — as they pressured the king for more privileges. The spur toward action increased when landed nobility was drafted into military service. After 1569's Union of Lublin, the Kingdom of Poland was transformed into the federation of the Polish–Lithuanian Commonwealth, and the number of the Sejm's members was increased by including envoys from the Lithuanian nobility.

Until the end of the 16th century, unanimity was not required, and the majority-voting process was the most commonly used electoral form. Later, with the rise of power held by Polish magnates, the unanimity principle was reinforced with the institution of the nobility's right of liberum veto (Latin for "I freely forbid"). If the envoys were unable to reach a unanimous decision within six weeks (the time limit of a single session), deliberations were declared null and void. From the mid-17th century onward, any objection to a Sejm resolution — by either an envoy or a senator — automatically caused the rejection of other, previously approved resolutions. This was because all resolutions passed by a given session of the Sejm formed a whole resolution, and, as such, was published as the annual constitution of the Sejm, e.g., Anno Domini 1667. In the 16th century, no single person or small group dared to hold up proceedings, but, from the second half of the 17th century, the liberum veto was used to virtually paralyze the Sejm, and brought the Commonwealth to the brink of collapse. The liberum veto was finally abolished by the May Constitution of Poland in 1791.

_In 1791, the "Great Sejm" (aka "Four-Year Sejm") of 1788–1792 adopts the May 3rd Constitution at the Royal Castle, Warsaw_









During the interwar period of Poland's independence, the first Sejm in 1919 passed the Small Constitution of 1919, which introduced a parliamentary-republic system, which was strengthened, in 1921, by the March Constitution of Poland. In 1926 and 1935, the republic was weakened by Józef Piłsudski's May Coup, and, particularly, the Polish Constitution of 1935, respectively.
Roza Pomerantz-Meltzer, member of a Zionist party, was the first woman elected to the Sejm, in 1919.

After the fall of communism in 1989, the Senate was reinstated as the upper house of a bicameral national assembly, while the Sejm became the lower house. The Sejm is now composed of 460 deputies elected by proportional representation every four years.

Between 7 and 19 deputies are elected from each constituency using the d'Hondt method (with one exception, in 2001, when the Sainte-Laguë method was used) — their number being proportional to their constituency's population. Additionally, a threshold is used, so that candidates are chosen only from parties that gained at least 5% of the nationwide vote (candidates from ethnic-minority parties are exempt from this threshold).

_The first Polish royal election, of Henryk Walezy in 1573. Painting by Jan Matejko_









Historically, the Polish Parliament (Sejm) didn’t have an assigned, set meeting place, as discussions were usually held in Piotrków, chosen for its central location in the country. Later on, the Walny Sejm chose to gather at royal sites (the most popular was Wawel Castle), then after the capital was moved from Krakow to Warsaw in the 16th century, the Sejm met at the Royal Castle (Zamek Królewski).

Only once Poland was reborn as a Republic did the Sejm get its registered office in Warsaw on Wiejska Street; it took the building over from a former female secondary school in 1918. However, the first official gathering of the Sejm did not take place until February 10, 1919 and the building's expansion and renovations were not completed until 1935. 

Soon afterwards, WWII completely destroyed the entire building, and between 1946 and 1947, the old Meeting Hall (Sala Posiedzeń) was rebuilt, as a sign of renewal. The project’s supervisor was renowned architect Bohdan Pniewski from Warsaw. Between 1949-1952, a group of white sandstone buildings inspired by the architecture of the Renaissance were created, and this new complex became a part of an old park, and spread up a slope.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

DocentX said:


> *Wrocław - Sky Tower*


Looking good I have to say.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Question: In what style did the Poles rebuild Wroclaw and Szczecin? Was this a purely German style reconstruction or were they inspired by something Polish?


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Bydgoszcz*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Bydgoszcz*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kielce*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kielce*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Białystok*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Białystok - Saint Roch church*

St. Roch Roman Catholic Church in Białystok, Poland, was built between 1927-1946 in a modernistic style, designed by renowned Polish architect, professor Oskar Sosnowski. 

Its official name is Church - Monument of Poland’s Regained Independence (Kosciol-Pomnik Odzyskania Niepodleglosci) and it stands on the St. Roch hill in Bialystok, in the spot where a Roman Catholic cemetery, founded in 1839, once stood. The cemetery was profanated by the Russians during the January Uprising.

The church was built on initiative of local provost, reverend Adam Abramowicz, who in April 1926 announced competition for the design of a new complex. Seventy entries were sent, with the design of professor Sosnowski winning. The church is planned as an octahedron, with three masses set on one another. The first mass makes the main part of the complex, the additional two are located on the sides, making the attics. 

Originally, the church was commemorated to Mary, symbolized with a star, therefore Sosnowski used stars in his design, especially in elements of the vault. 

After his death (September 1939, during German siege of Warsaw), the construction was continued by another architect, Stanislaw Bukowski. It must also be noted, that during Soviet occupation of eastern Poland (September 1939 - June 1941), Soviet authorities planned to open a circus in the unfinished building.

The church has an impressive, 83-meter tower, which is modelled after the one of the Cathedral in Kamieniec Podolski. On the top, there is a 3-meter figure of Mary, which stands on a Piast-style crown. The vaults resemble traditional vaults found in houses of northeastern part of Poland. Near the church there is a rectory, also designed by Sosnowski. Whole complex is surrounded by walls, which refers to tradition of fortified churches, common in eastern Poland.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Gorzów Wielkopolski*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Gorzów Wielkopolski - Philharmonic*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Rzeszów*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Really nice pics.....and nice read too, thanks.:cheers2:


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Lublin*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Zielona Góra*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Olsztyn*


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

very beautiful and informative set, thank you :cheers:


----------



## K_N87 (Sep 29, 2009)

On this pictures Lublin looks really beautifull!!
Thanks DocentX for your work!!


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Świeradów-Zdrój*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Jelenia Góra*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Jelenia Góra: Cieplice-Zdrój*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Krynica-Zdrój*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Zakopane*










Zakopane is known informally as "the winter capital of Poland". It is a popular destination for mountaineering, skiing, and tourism.

Zakopane is located in southern Poland near the border with Slovakia. It lies in a valley between the Tatra Mountains and Gubałówka Hill. 

At 800-1,000 meters, Zakopane has the highest elevation of any town in Poland.

*Zakopane is the biggest resort in the Tatra Mountains and the biggest winter resort in Europe north of Alps and the most frequently visited place in this region (over 2 mln of tourists per year).*


----------



## czarny (Dec 12, 2005)

How nice,I've had my wedding party in this castle and my wedding night in one of the castle rooms.
Thanks for remaining me this time.


DocentX said:


> *Przecław palace*


:cheers:


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Szczawno-Zdrój*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Szczawnica*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Poland is awesome. It's like a cockroach. You can't kill it


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Krakow


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Krakow


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Duszniki-Zdrój*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Busko-Zdrój*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Lądek-Zdrój*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Połczyn-Zdrój*




























_landscape around Połczyn-Zdrój :_


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

fascinating posts as always. thanks


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Karpacz*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Nałęczów*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Konstancin-Jeziorna*










Konstancin-Jeziorna is a town with 16,963 inhabitants, about 20 km south of downtown Warsaw and is a part of the metropolitan area of that city.

The town was created in 1969 through combining the two namesake towns and a number of villages.

The town, a 19th century health spa, sits on the administrative border of the capital city, Warsaw. 

The town has an interesting collection of historic villas and new built mansions. Some of the wealthiest Poles live in Konstancin.


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

_by czado from Onet Blog_


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

just spring..

















_by czado from Onet Blog_


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

_by kula from Onet Blog_


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

_by kula from Onet Blog_


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

_by kula from Onet Blog_


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

_by kula from Onet Blog_


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

_by Popekpawel_


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

by Popekpawel


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

by Popekpawel


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

by Popekpawel


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Toruń*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Zamość*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Warsaw*


----------



## Deo (Jun 20, 2006)

*Kielce*

















*More...*


----------



## Deo (Jun 20, 2006)

*Kielce*

















*More...*


----------



## Deo (Jun 20, 2006)

*Kielce*

















*More...*


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

LOve to see more of Kielce


----------



## pankajs (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Deo (Jun 20, 2006)

Urbanista1 said:


> LOve to see more of Kielce


Sarcasm? ;>


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

No, no sarcasm, I really would, but I didn't see your link to Kielce. Thanks


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

DocentX said:


> *Nowy Sącz*



love this shot....:cheers2:


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Mermaid - symbol of Warsaw*

The Coat of Arms of Warsaw consists of a "syrenka" (mermaid) in a red field. 

Polish syrenka is cognate with siren, but she is more properly a fresh-water mermaid called “Melusina.” This imagery has been in use since at least the mid-14th century.

The first coat of arms of Warsaw depicted a dragon with a male human head, carrying a sword and a shield. The first known usage was on a seal from 1390. 

This is the oldest existing armed seal of Warsaw, consisting of a round seal bordered with the Latin inscription Sigilium Civitatis Varsoviensis (Seal of the city of Warsaw). 

Gradually the male head and body was replaced with that of a female, and by the end of 16th century the tail was also changed from that of a dragon to that of a fish. The only remaining parts of the original coat of arms are the sword and shield.

Beginning in the early 17th century Warsaw records associate a sword-wielding mermaid with the city. Since 1622, the Warsaw arms have been rendered as a mermaid with sword and shield in hand, representing Melusina from the River Vistula (Wisła), who in legend led Duke Bolesław II of Masovia (1262–1313) to the appropriate site (a fishing village) and ordered him to found the city, in about 1294. The origin of the legendary figure is not fully known.


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

DocentX said:


>


Beautiful


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Warsaw*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Gniezno cathedral*










*Poznań cathedral*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

- edit


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Duszniki-Zdrój*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Bytów*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Węgrów*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Siemianowice Śląskie*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wołów*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Świebodzin*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Nowa Ruda*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Gryfów Śląski*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)




----------



## mubarak (Aug 2, 2006)

nic pic


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ +1


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

beautiful pics


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Jarosław*

by ufoizba :


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Olsztyn castle ruins near Częstochowa*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kłodzko*


----------



## Poul_ (Jan 27, 2011)

Amazing :cheers: looks like an Italian town


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Opole*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Bydgoszcz*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Gliwice*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Katowice*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Łódź*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Szczecin*


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

would love to see much more of szczecin, this city gets so little tourist attention and yet there is so much happening there. cheers


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Urbanista1 said:


> would love to see much more of szczecin, this city gets so little tourist attention and yet there is so much happening there. cheers


Although it has some nice architectural gems, I found the city to be in rough shape in terms of much-needed renovations/restorations.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing, really beautiful pics from Poland....:cheers:


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Toruń*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Gdańsk*


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

*A passanger train passing Kuźnica on 300 meter wide peninsula. Baltic Sea to the left.*










by @macias from www.rail.phototrans.eu


*A freight train in Suwałki region*










by @macias from www.rail.phototrans.eu


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Przemyśl*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Barczewo*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Zakopane*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Tatra mountains*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Poznań*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Poznań*


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Warsaw - by Pollex


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kraków*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kraków*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Janowiec*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kazimierz Dolny*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Olsztyn*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Rogalin*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kielce*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Płock*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Winter in 'Izerskie' Mountains*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Winter in 'Karkonosze' Mountains* :


----------



## DavidPL (May 2, 2008)

Lovely


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)




----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Książ castle*


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

amazing as always. cheers


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Sandomierz*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Warsaw*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Sejny*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Radzyń Podlaski*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*13 of 16 Euro 2012 teams pick Poland over Ukraine*

WARSAW — An overwhelming 13 of the 16 teams qualified for Euro 2012 have opted for base-camps in Poland, tournament organisers said Monday, leaving fellow-host Ukraine virtually out in the cold.

"It's a fact that 13 teams have chosen Poland as their base for the duration for the European Championships," Adam Olkowicz, boss of the country's organising committee, said at a ceremony after a deadline expired for picking training locations.

Despite the fact that eight teams will play their group-stage matches in each host country, only three will set up shop in Ukraine -- the Ukrainians themselves, plus France and Sweden.

In contrast, Germany have picked the northern Polish city of Gdansk as their base-camp, even though that means shuttling back and forth to the Ukrainian cities of Lviv and Kharkiv, which lie a respective 750 kilometres and 1,600 kilometres away.

Holland, who will play their games in the same locations, have meanwhile picked Krakow in southern Poland for their camp.

The choice of Krakow has been echoed by England, who will be playing in the Ukrainian capital Kiev, 870 kilometres away, and the eastern city of Donetsk, almost 1,600 kilometres from their camp.

The other teams playing in Ukraine but based in Poland are Denmark and Portugal.

Those both playing and staying in Poland are the Poles, plus Croatia, the Czech Republic, Greece, Ireland, Italy, Russia, and reining champions Spain.

Euro 2012 is the first-ever edition of the quadrennial championships behind the former Iron Curtain, in a region where infrastructure challenges outweigh anything in previous Western European host nations.

The issue of accommodation for teams, officials and fans alike has been a hot topic, with Ukraine in the spotlight due concerns over skyrocketing prices and a scarcity of rooms for supporters.

While scooping the lion's share of training camps is a clear thumbs up for Poland, organisers here have been anxious not to play up the subject at the expense of their Ukrainian neighbours.

"The issue was what are the best sites for the teams, the places their football associations were happy with," said Tomasz Szulc, head of the Polish organising committee's base-camp division.

"It didn't depend if these were in Poland or Ukraine. What mattered was providing the best conditions possible," he added.

European football's governing body UEFA has also sought to minimise the issue, previously underlining that while it presented a list of accredited potential base-camp locations in both countries, teams were free to go where they liked.

Euro 2012 kicks off on June 8 in Warsaw, and ends on July 1 with the final in Kiev.

http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp...1776bd8b60.241


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

wow, can't believe these are in Poland.


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Gdynia.

It's much easier to find photos of seashore here during summer, but this is how it looks like in winter:










Photo taken by me.










Photo taken by me.


----------



## DavidPL (May 2, 2008)

^^
I love that place


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Moszna Castle*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Lublin*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Tarnów*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Lubiąż*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Gdańsk*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Olsztynek*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Giewont*

Giewont is a mountain massif in the Tatra Mountains of Poland, and is 1,895 metres AMSL at its highest.

Long Giewont and Great Giewont are situated at a higher altitude than the nearby town of Zakopane, making them clearly visible from that city.

In Polish folklore Giewont is associated with a legend about oversleeping knights, who will awake when Poland is in danger. The profile of the mountains is similar to a lying knight, wherein the Long Giewont is the knight's torso, and the Great Giewont is the knight's face as viewed from the side (the three 'peaks' being the chin, the nose, and the eyebrow).


----------



## plus ratio quam vis (Sep 7, 2007)

Great Giewont - this is where i made my "one in a lifetime" proposal :lol:


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kraków*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*The wisent* also known as the European bison or European wood bison, is a species of Eurasian bison. It is the heaviest surviving wild land animal in Europe.

Wisent were hunted almost to extinction in the wild, but they survived in Białowieża Forest, straddling the border between Belarus and Poland.

Białowieża Forest in Poland and Belarus is home to 800 wild wisent.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Gully - Roztocze region*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Roztocze region*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Oaks near Rogalin *


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Tatra Mountains*










*Tatra Mountains view from Pieniny*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Chojnik castle*


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Torun*




















http://www.arunasworld.com/old-town-of-torun/


----------



## Rokugatsu (Oct 1, 2010)

*Warsaw*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the wonderful updates from Poland...kay:


----------



## Deo (Jun 20, 2006)

*Kielce*


















http://vivetargi.pl/pl/multimedia/galerie_zdjec/vive_targi_kielce_-_czechowskie_niedzwiedzie/


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Torun*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6930421289/] Artistic Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

@AW-d
Chłopie, co ty...


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kalisz*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Greater Poland region*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Rogalin palace*










*Sowiniec palace*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Warsaw - Wilanów palace*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Bobolice castle*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Pszczyna castle*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Szczawnica*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Church in Kobyłka*










*Church in Sokółka*


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

don't think any country has as many churches as Poland, some really magnificent ones too scattered about the countryside. thanks


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Niemcza*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

del


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz (Jun 13, 2011)

rychlik said:


>


@Rychlik - Thanks for sharing , I've got no idea what town is on your 1st pic (shame on me) , second one is Szczecin (Stettin, before WW2), but must be few years old, 'cause Szczecin Shipyard is not existing any more ( the name of the shipyard is clearly visible on that yellow bridge crane - Stocznia Szczecińska S.A.)


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm guessing that the first one is Kamień Pomorski.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning aerial photos from Poland....:cheers:


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kraków*










*Wrocław*


----------



## Beck's (Nov 30, 2009)

*The village of ogrodzieniec*


*The castle of Ogrodzieniec*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> @Rychlik - Thanks for sharing , I've got no idea what town is on your 1st pic (shame on me) , second one is Szczecin (Stettin, before WW2), but must be few years old, 'cause Szczecin Shipyard is not existing any more ( the name of the shipyard is clearly visible on that yellow bridge crane - Stocznia Szczecińska S.A.)


What do you mean it doesn't exist anymore???? What happened to it? Let me guess, other EU countries do not want any competition? :cheers:


----------



## Wielki Gmach (Dec 22, 2008)

stunning picture


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kazimierz Dolny*










*somewhere in Poland*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*somewhere in Poland*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Stołpie Tower*


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

Poland is very beautiful


----------



## Groningen NL (Dec 26, 2010)

:cheers:


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

what's Stolpie Tower?


----------



## DavidPL (May 2, 2008)

It's about 8km from Chełm, Lubelskie. I has even it's own thread 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=129082

Probably from 10th century,


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Warsaw
Royal Baths, one of the most beautiful city parks in Europe.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5837309769/] Poland 371 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5837341153/] Poland 409 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5837340059/] Palace on the Water by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Lake Solinski.


















http://www.facebook.com/tripsoverpoland


http://www.facebook.com/tripsoverpoland


http://www.facebook.com/tripsoverpoland


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Lubiaz monastery, recent restoration. In south west Poland.


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Fantastic pictures of Lubiaz monastery, I really want to go there one day. 

As its not possible to have enough pictures of Zakopane I thought I would post some of mine:

Zakopane by barnyz, on Flickr


Zakopane Gubałówka by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

rychlik said:


> Lake Solinski.


The first one is Lake Solińskie, the second one is near Niedzica, where you can find two castle on the opposite sides of the lake. Very nice-looking place.

From me - two photos from Gdynia.








Photo taken by me









Photo taken by me


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

stunning!


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

A few more snaps from the amazing and wonderful Zakopane (although the white post in the first one marks the border with Slovakia)


Zakopane Kasprowy Wierch by barnyz, on Flickr


Zakopane by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Warsaw, it must have been a weekend.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Warsaw


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Excellent photos, i need to visit Warsaw as well some day!

Some pics of Krakow at night 

Krakow, Main Market Square Night by barnyz, on Flickr


Krakow Church St. Mary's Basilica Night by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

More pictures from Gdansk!

Bazylika Mariacka, the largest brick church in the world!

Gdańsk by barnyz, on Flickr

and what Gdansk looks like from the top of Bazylika Mariacka

Gdańsk by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

I have to visit Gdansk one day.


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

rychlik said:


> I have to visit Gdansk one day.


i would recommend it. I went last year but i really want to go back again as i really enjoyed. Great history, scenery and really awesome beer :cheers:


Gdańsk by barnyz, on Flickr


Gdańsk by barnyz, on Flickr


Gdańsk by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Krakow Stare Miasto, St Andrew's Church, one of the oldest churches in Krakow


Krakow St Andrew's by barnyz, on Flickr


Krakow St Andrew's by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Saints Peter and Paul Church, Kraków. This church is next door to the St Andrew's (above church)


Krakow by barnyz, on Flickr


Krakow Church of Saints Peter and Paul by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

^^
my second/first home


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great shots from Poland....kay:


----------



## Mr Brightside (Jun 18, 2007)

Krakow.



Last Taxi by Richard Cartawick(Mr Brightside), on Flickr


Frozen Sunset by Richard Cartawick(Mr Brightside), on Flickr


----------



## Mr Brightside (Jun 18, 2007)

More Krakow.



When the Angels Fell as Snow by Richard Cartawick(Mr Brightside), on Flickr


Snowy Avenue by Richard Cartawick(Mr Brightside), on Flickr


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Tarce Palace*


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Thanks for all the photos!!
Enchanting.


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Amazing photos, guys! :cheers2: :applause:


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kamienna Góra*


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice...never heard of some of these places


----------



## incognitox (Mar 8, 2012)

Roztocze, rzeka Wieprz.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Poland's great outdoors in many ways outrank her cities - wish we had a whole thread devoted to Poland's great outdoors. Then again if more people knew about them, they may not survive in their unspoiled form.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Włodawa*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Podgórze*










*Sawina*


----------



## DavidPL (May 2, 2008)

^^
It's not *Sawina*. *Sawin* is correct 

Anyway, thanks for eastern Poland


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

*Krakow* Stare Miasto, Church of St. Anne, one of the finist examples of Polish Baroque architecture


Krakow, Church of St. Anne by barnyz, on Flickr


Krakow, Church of St. Anne by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Marco Polo said:


> Thanks for all the photos!!
> Enchanting.


You have to visit. :cheer:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Urbanista1 said:


> Poland's great outdoors in many ways outrank her cities - wish we had a whole thread devoted to Poland's great outdoors. Then again if more people knew about them, they may not survive in their unspoiled form.


About that, Poland actually does take its nature preservation seriously, yes? It has some of the best unspoiled nature in all of Europe.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Ketrzyn County
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/roomman/3954672629/] Rural marketplace in Masuria by roomman, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/cycling_poland/4942600578/] Zamek w Łańcucie (Łańcut Castle) by cycling.poland, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/cycling_poland/4942015973/] Zamek w Łańcucie (Łańcut Castle) by cycling.poland, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/cycling_poland/4942601364/] Zamek w Łańcucie (Łańcut Castle) by cycling.poland, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2003)

Palaces of Ostromecko (near Bydgoszcz).

The Old Palace:









The New Palace:


----------



## seba65536 (Jul 8, 2011)

Old Town in Lublin


SANY0375 by ajuc00, on Flickr


SANY0386 by ajuc00, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2003)

Two more photos of Ostromecko, the Old Palace seen from the park:










Little church nearby:










EDIT: all photos taken by me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2003)

Chełmża's great gothic cathedral:










Piece od Old Market square:










Taken by me.


----------



## Ujeen (Sep 24, 2010)

Lovely photos, guys! Poland looks great !


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Krakow looks good even in the rain


Krakow Stare Miasto by barnyz, on Flickr


Krakow Stare Miasto skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## krkseg1ops (Mar 19, 2009)

Krakow indeed is the postcard city of Poland.


----------



## Mannesmann (Feb 22, 2012)

krkseg1ops said:


> Krakow indeed is the postcard city of Poland.


Krakow should be the Capital city of Poland, that's my opinion, great history, great setting, everything recommend it to be the Capital city.
In terms on natural landscapes, Poland is not in the top list of Europe but its cities are very nice, clean and full of joy, lovely country!


----------



## seba65536 (Jul 8, 2011)

Mannesmann said:


> Krakow should be the Capital city of Poland, that's my opinion, great history, great setting, everything recommend it to be the Capital city.
> In terms on natural landscapes, Poland is not in the top list of Europe but its cities are very nice, clean and full of joy, lovely country!


It's better for Kraków not to be capital city of Poland. We even have song about that: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Tv1dd26frg. Chorus (and title) means "Don't move our capital city to Kraków", and it's sung by artists from Kraków.


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Krakow is one of the most stunning cities in the world without doubt. I would love to live there one day. 

The world famous St. Mary's Basilica:

Krakow St. Mary's Basilica by barnyz, on Flickr

Krakow Church St. Mary's Basilica by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## req (Jan 25, 2007)

Gdańsk/Danzig waterfront by me









Gdynia by me


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Zakopane, Dolina Kondratowa

Zakopane by barnyz, on Flickr
Zakopane, Dolina Kondratowa

Zakopane by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Krakow, Juliusz Słowacki Theatre

Krakow, Theatre by barnyz, on Flickr

Krakow, Main Market Square

Krakow, Main Market Square by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## ja.centy (Aug 14, 2011)

^^ Great pics, many thanks for sharing.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Gdańsk*


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*Krakow*



















pics by me


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

^^ nice pic :cheers: are these yours photos ?


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Warsaw*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Warsaw*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Beautiful pics. Great angles that represent the cities well.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Gdansk *


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Gdansk*


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

now that's the kind of German invasion I like


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

DocentX said:


> ^^ nice pic :cheers: are these yours photos ?


Yes, this is my photos. I was in Krakow 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Do you have any more, please insert or else click on my thread below (Krakow - the Florence of the North) and you can post them there. Cheers


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Łódź



ww_lodz said:


> Gdańska st.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ww_lodz said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7426047950/in/photostream/


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Pilchowice*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kazimierz Dolny*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Chełm*


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

KRAKOW - Podgorze


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kodeń*










*Liw castle*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Hodyszew*










*Malawicze Górne*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Dąbrowa Łazy*










*somewhere near Krościenko*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*near Falsztyn (Podhale region)*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Niedzica castle*










*Czorsztyn castle*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Sandomierz *


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wodziłki (Suwałki region)*










*Puchły near Hajnówka*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Białystok - Branickich palace*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Lublin*


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

those windmills really blow me away


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Gdynia*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Książ castle*


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Two my photos from Gdynia:


















We still need more skyscrapers, two are not enough...


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Toszek castle*










*Olsztyn castle*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Ojców castle*










*Rudno castle*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Chojnik castle*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Będzin castle*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Czocha castle*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kwidzyn castle*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Gniew castle*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Malbork castle*


----------



## croomm (Apr 17, 2007)

one of my favorite country


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Malbork castle*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)




----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

DocentX said:


>



Like from some fantasy book


----------



## OLDTIMER (Oct 7, 2009)

DocentX, is this trick photography or a meteor shower?


----------



## cytt (Sep 6, 2011)

These are probably the stars moving on the sky


----------



## req (Jan 25, 2007)

Gdynia, Tricity during winter time.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Bobolice castle*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Tarnów*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*On the route to Wolsztyn (Greater Poland)
*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Pieniny*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

Ulv said:


> Like from some fantasy book


some more of *Niedzica castle*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Chojnik castle*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Warsaw*


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice winter shots.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Gdańsk*


----------



## plus ratio quam vis (Sep 7, 2007)

DocentX said:


> *Pieniny*


great pic of the Tatra Mountains in the background and behind them our beautiful and lovable neighbour Slovakia 

I've heard there are some Cracow's plans to host the Winter Olympic Games in 2022 together with Slovakia - hope it'll come true :cheers:


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

plus ratio quam vis said:


> great pic of the Tatra Mountains in the background and behind them our beautiful and lovable neighbour Slovakia
> 
> I've heard there are some Cracow's plans to host the Winter Olympic Games in 2022 together with Slovakia - hope it'll come true :cheers:


After Euro 2012 it would be great to have another big event with other neighbour country :cheers:

*Kowary*










*Somewhere in Sudety*


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Great pics! :cheers:


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Gorce*










*Bieszczady*


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice, great to see real winter photos


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kraków*


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

that is one of the best Krakow pics I have seen.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kraków*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Gniezno cathedral*










*Poznań cathedral*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Poznań city hall*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wrocław city hall*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wrocław cathedral*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Drzeczkowo palace*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Krześlice palace*










*Kazimierz palace*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kobylniki palace*










*Wąsowo palace*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Nekla*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Koło castle ruins*










*Ciechanów castle ruins*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Bydgoszcz*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Gdynia*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Kazimierz Dolny*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Jelenia Góra*










*Bielsko-Biała*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning night photo of Wrocław cathedral...:cheers:


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Sudety*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Owl Mountains*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Karkonosze*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Masuria*



Mighty oak. by tabletdemo58, on Flickr




Masuren - Masuria by pinguin1961, on Flickr


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

Łeba


















http://www.polskiekrajobrazy.pl


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

Podlachia


















http://www.polskiekrajobrazy.pl


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.polskiekrajobrazy.pl


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.polskiekrajobrazy.pl


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

Masuria:


















http://www.polskiekrajobrazy.pl


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.polskiekrajobrazy.pl


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.polskiekrajobrazy.pl


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

Reszel (masuria/warmia)


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.polskiekrajobrazy.pl


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.polskiekrajobrazy.pl


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.polskiekrajobrazy.pl


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

Tatry


























http://www.polskiekrajobrazy.pl


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz (Jun 13, 2011)

Ulv slight correction - there is no county as Podlachia, it's Podlasie. Pics are awesome BTW. Keep posting :cheers:


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> Ulv slight correction - there is no county as Podlachia, it's Podlasie.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Podlachia




> Pics are awesome BTW. Keep posting :cheers:


Thank you, i will


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz (Jun 13, 2011)

^^You've got me :lol:.
You're right, it's also called Podlachia, I missed latin name of Podlasie .


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

Wigry Lake


















http://www.polskiekrajobrazy.pl


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.polskiekrajobrazy.pl


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

West Pomerania


















http://www.polskiekrajobrazy.pl


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.polskiekrajobrazy.pl


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.polskiekrajobrazy.pl


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.polskiekrajobrazy.pl


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

Sieniawa Palace


















http://www.polskiekrajobrazy.pl


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

Krasiczyn Castle


















http://www.polskiekrajobrazy.pl


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

Podkarpackie cont.


















http://www.polskiekrajobrazy.pl


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

Karkonosze


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.polskiekrajobrazy.pl


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.polskiekrajobrazy.pl


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.polskiekrajobrazy.pl


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.polskiekrajobrazy.pl


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.polskiekrajobrazy.pl


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.polskiekrajobrazy.pl


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.polskiekrajobrazy.pl


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.polskiekrajobrazy.pl


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.polskiekrajobrazy.pl


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.polskiekrajobrazy.pl


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.polskiekrajobrazy.pl


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.polskiekrajobrazy.pl


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz (Jun 13, 2011)

kay:thumbs up Ulv. Great choice of pics. Most of the places I've seen on my own but on your pics those look just amazing. Thanks & Happy Easter


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks! ;-) Happy Easter to you too


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

Torun

Photos by *kubael*


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

Torun cont...


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Happy Easter!


----------



## Rysse (Jul 8, 2008)

Wrocław










http://fun-lovin-criminal.deviantart.com/art/Z-cyklu-Moj-Wroclaw-01-170056344










http://wojciechdziadosz.deviantart.com/art/The-Grunwaldzki-bridge-271530240


----------



## Rysse (Jul 8, 2008)

Wrocław










http://wojciechdziadosz.deviantart.com/art/Phoenix-trade-house-199243499










http://monika-poland.deviantart.com/art/Wroclaw-2-192507769


----------



## Rysse (Jul 8, 2008)

Kłodzko










http://btnpl.deviantart.com/art/Old-bridge-245159713

Kłodzko Duchy 










http://naib85.deviantart.com/art/Sea-of-clouds-143066100


----------



## Rysse (Jul 8, 2008)

Gdynia










Gdynia: During her service under Polish colours Dar Pomorza covered 509 804 miles during 105 voyages and 319 times arrived in 140 harbours http://www.marmucommerce.com/Page2499.html










http://browse.deviantart.com/art/Dar-Pomorza-282019952


----------



## Rysse (Jul 8, 2008)

Przemyśl










http://kaszka1044.deviantart.com/art/Fort-214694806










http://videetsile.deviantart.com/art/tower-at-twilight-208919152


----------



## Rysse (Jul 8, 2008)

Słupsk










http://abruce6.deviantart.com/art/Nowobramska-Street-104327669










http://konradjanicki.deviantart.com/art/warm-winter-colors-347918325


----------



## Rysse (Jul 8, 2008)

Bolesławiec










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasiakk/6316261692/

Railway viaduct in Bolesławiec










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasiakk/6315740937/


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

Bielsko-Biała and Tatry









_fot. Wojciech Gorgolewski_


----------



## katsuma (Oct 21, 2011)

*The Royal Baths (Łazienki Królewskie) in Warsaw*


















source 









source


----------



## katsuma (Oct 21, 2011)

*Royal Baths *[cont.]
___

_Fryderyk Chopin monument_









source

_New Orangery_









source


----------



## katsuma (Oct 21, 2011)

source
 








source


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Szczecinek*










*Chełmno*










source : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1306351&page=20


----------



## Registered_User (Apr 15, 2012)

Auschwitz concentration camp



















©Registered_User


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Please post the credits, sources of these 2 photos. Thanks


----------



## Registered_User (Apr 15, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Please post the credits, sources of these 2 photos. Thanks


They are both ©Registered_User


----------



## katsuma (Oct 21, 2011)

Registered_User said:


> Auschwitz concentration camp
> 
> http://oi50.tinypic.com/29lihb9.jpg
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics. Just a little clarification, the first photo shows main entrance to the *Auschwitz II-Birkenau* camp established in March 1942, whereas the second photo shows the base camp *Auschwitz I* established in May 1940 (mainly for Polish prisoners). Both camps are located ca. 2km from each other.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

*Świdnica, Lower Silesia, Wooden Church of Peace*

_Plac Pokoju_


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

*Modliszów, village in Lower Silesia (Świdnica district), Sudety Mountains*

_600-years old church_










*Rudawy Janowickie, Sudety Mountains*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

jasiek67 said:


> Jawor. Lower Silesia.
> Wooden Church of Peace.
> 
> From the inside.


I liked this one, very nice! :cheers:


----------



## jasiek67 (Aug 21, 2008)

If you like .

Jawor Lower Silesia.
Wooden Church of Peace.


----------



## jasiek67 (Aug 21, 2008)

Jawor Lower Silesia.
Wooden Church of Peace.


----------



## jasiek67 (Aug 21, 2008)

Jawor Lower Silesia.
Wooden Church of Peace.

Beautifully decorated pulpit


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Warsaw*






http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/01/29/f8/91/castle-square-warsaw.jpg






http://www.ippglobal.es/img/poland/warsaw-poland.jpg


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks so much for wooden churches pics, will need to see these in person and so I am adding to my summer trip itinerary. cheers


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Zakopane*, Lesser Poland


Zakopane by Samuca°, on Flickr


Zakopane by Samuca°, on Flickr


----------



## Baxon79 (Feb 23, 2008)

"Wooden Małopolska" -Tarnów, p.w. św. Trójcy, 
founded 1563-89r.

"Na Terlikówce" - _"In Terlikówka" _(quarter)


















_http://www.drewniana.malopolska.pl/?page=obiekty&id=202&action=gallery#_


----------



## Baxon79 (Feb 23, 2008)

"Wooden Małopolska" - Tarnów, Kościół pw. Matki Bożej Szkaplerznej
founded in 1458 r.

"Na Burku" - "On Burek" (name of market place in neighborhood)

















_http://www.irart.pl_


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Wroclaw*, Lower Silesia


S.T. by Dminkus, on Flickr


Centrum Arkady Sky Tower pl. Kościuszki by MaciekB1, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Zgorzelec / Görlitz*

The city divided between Poland and Germany. In the photos, the bridge which connects the two sides, the Polish being the one with a tall tower with a painting on it 





Görlitz by photo-artiste, on Flickr





Görlitz/Zgorzelec by photo-artiste, on Flickr






Blick nach Polen by photo-artiste, on Flickr





Night in Görlitz by photo-artiste, on Flickr


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

*Szczecin* 









Herz-Jesus- Kirche in Stettin by  Ela  on Flickr


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

Szczecin - Waly Chrobrego  by  onnola  on Flickr


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

Szczecin - Maritime Museum and Province Office  by  onnola  on Flickr


----------



## Baxon79 (Feb 23, 2008)

"Wooden Małopolska" - Zawada, Kościół pw. św. Marcina Biskupa 
founded: 15th century

Zawada (Tarnów commune)


















_www.drewniana.malopolska.pl_


----------



## Baxon79 (Feb 23, 2008)

"Wooden Małopolska" - Skrzyszów, Kościół pw. Św. Stanisława Biskupa
founded: 1517 y.

Skrzyszów (Powiat Tarnowski)


















_www.drewniana.malopolska.pl_


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

*Szczecin - wake up!*









 Groszek - Szczecin. Christmas Night.  by Groszek on Panoramio









 © truskawka - Szczecin - Winter fountain...  by © truskawka on Panoramio


----------



## jasiek67 (Aug 21, 2008)

Legnica - Lower Silesia.
Market Square.


----------



## jasiek67 (Aug 21, 2008)

Legnica - Lower Silesia.
Market Square.


----------



## Baxon79 (Feb 23, 2008)

"Wooden Małopolska" - Wojnicz, Kościół pw. św. Leonarda (st. Leonard's church)
founded: 2nd half of XVI century

Wojnicz (Powiat Tarnowski)


----------



## Baxon79 (Feb 23, 2008)

"Wooden Małopolska" - Wierzchosławice, Museum - Wincenty Witos's house
(Wincenty Witos was served three times as Polish Prime Minister in the Interbellum)

Wierzchosławice (Powiat Tarnowski)
old house








old house interiors








new house interiors








_http://www.tpmw.pl/_


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

* The Crooked Forest is located right outside of Nowe Czarnowo, West Pomerania, Poland. The grove contains approximately 400 pine trees with bent trunks. They were planted sometime in 1939, but why or who made them crooked is unknown.
*













Credit : *FACEBOOK*


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz (Jun 13, 2011)

That's what we call wry or crooked forest. There are guesings only why those pine trees were grown this way. Could be they were planed for furniture, boats or something like that. All of them are bended to the north.
My favourite playground when I was a kid .

More pics:

http://www.google.pl/search?q=krzyw...YzCCfSQ4AS6uYAg&ved=0CCoQsAQ&biw=1241&bih=606


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

How did those trees stay stable when the lower part is crooked? :dunno:


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz (Jun 13, 2011)

These trees were notched (partialy cut) when they were about 10 years old and than probably kept by ropes in desired direction for some time. German carpenters were known to make chairs from this kind of wood. Still it's not determined what was real purpose. Good thing is that that forest is protected by state law as monument of nature :cheers:. Love that place


----------



## panthiocodin (Mar 18, 2010)

as far as I know this trees were used in bow's production so that's why they have got funny shape


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz (Jun 13, 2011)

^^Eureka! 1939 - Germany was getting ready to attack Poland that's why they were looking for modern weapons. Bow! Yeah! Thanks for info.


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Piotrków Trybunalski*









http://www.piotrkow.pl/nasze-miasto/galerie/wieza-cisnien-3d

^^ The above picture was taken from the water tower:









http://www.wiezecisnien.eu/PiotrkowTrybun_wodociag.htm


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

Szczecin's waterfront by *blażej*











Elblag's waterfront by *michal z el*


----------



## wilczur257 (Dec 28, 2006)

Better shots of Piotrków Trybunalski


----------



## Baxon79 (Feb 23, 2008)

"Wooden Małopolska" - Gromnik, Kościół pw. Marcina Biskupa (st. Martin Bischops's church) - not in use as a temple.
founded: 1727









_drewniana.malopolska.pl_









_meharis.flog.pl_


----------



## Baxon79 (Feb 23, 2008)

"Wooden Małopolska" - Siemiechów, Kościół pw. MB Gromnicznej (Our Lady of Candlemas church)
founded: XV/XVI century

Siemiechów (Powiat Tarnowski)

















_drewniana.malopolska.pl_


----------



## m4rio_cg (Mar 11, 2006)

Bridges over the Vistula River in and near Grudziądz.










The bridge of Bronisław Malinowski in Grudziądz - the longest road-railway bridge in Poland, 1098 m.









Motorway bridge near Grudziądz - the longest bridge in Poland, 1953 m.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Low Beskid Mountains*














Beskid Niski_Poland_campfire by Lucyna Lewandowska, on Flickr


----------



## meeting (Jun 23, 2010)

Northern District in City of Piekary Śląskie- Kozłowa Góra. fot.Dawid Brzeżiński, on phototrans.pl


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

*Świdnica (Lower Silesia)* - Wooden church of peace, interior



















360 panorama: http://panoramy.zbooy.pl/360/show.html?max=1&p=swidnica-kosciol-pokoju-wnetrze&lang=p&t=32


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Branicki Palace in Białystok*




It was developed on the site of an earlier building in the first half of the 18th century by Jan Klemens Branicki, a wealthy Polish–Lithuanian Commonwealth hetman, into a residence suitable for a man whose ambition was to become king of Poland.



Branicki Palace Panorama by auw, on Flickr




Pałac Branickich w Białymstoku (ogrody) - Branicki Palace by Rafal N., on Flickr


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Łódź, Light Move Festival 2012









Magdalena Kowalczyk


----------



## Baxon79 (Feb 23, 2008)

Tarnów

Jan III Sobieski square and Tram Cafe









Park Strzelecki (Shooting Brotherhood Park) - general Józef Bem mausoleum









_Photos taken by myself_


----------



## jasiek67 (Aug 21, 2008)

Legnica, Lower Silesia.


----------



## jasiek67 (Aug 21, 2008)

Legnica, Lower Silesia.


----------



## Loukas_ (Jun 8, 2011)

Łódź


----------



## jasiek67 (Aug 21, 2008)

Legnica, Lower Silesia.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

*Świdnica, Lower Silesia* - Ring


----------



## Baxon79 (Feb 23, 2008)

*Tarnów - Małopolska (Lesser Poland)*









_ul. Wałowa (Old Town)_









_Grupa Azoty (Head Quater) - since 1927_


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

*Faculty of Architecture - Wrocław University of Technology*









author: (GRAD)
wikimedia commons


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

*Swołowo, Pomeranian Voivodeship *



















source:
http://pomorskie.travel/


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

Klodzko by *MarcinK*










Wieliczka marketquare by *MarcinK*


----------



## req (Jan 25, 2007)

Windfarm near Swarzewo city









Foggy landscape near Zdrada village


----------



## jasiek67 (Aug 21, 2008)

Lower Silesia.
Castle Bolków.


----------



## jasiek67 (Aug 21, 2008)

Lower Silesia.
Castle Bolków.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Gdansk*



















source : http://plfoto.com/


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

Urbanista1 said:


> Stunning batch of photos. Wish someone would post pics of Wooden Churches of Southern Poland recently added onto the UNESCO World Heritage List.


Well..there are three sites in Southern Poland on the UNESCO list in regards to wooden churches :

- Churches of Peace in Jawor and Swidnica added in 2001

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Churches_of_Peace

- Wooden Churches of Southern Little Poland added in 2003

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wooden_Churches_of_Southern_Little_Poland

- and : Wooden Tserkvas of the Carpathian Region in Poland and Ukraine added in 2013 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wooden_tserkvas_of_Carpathian_region_in_Poland_and_Ukraine

:cheers:


----------



## m4rio_cg (Mar 11, 2006)

*Grudziądz*



















source: https://www.facebook.com/MariuszNasieniewskiFotograf


----------



## jasiek67 (Aug 21, 2008)

Legnica.


----------



## Baxon79 (Feb 23, 2008)

*"Wooden Małopolska"* - Dąbrowa Tarnowska, Kościół pw. Wszystkich Świętych (All Saints church)
founded: 1771

















_www.drewniana.malopolska.pl_


----------



## Baxon79 (Feb 23, 2008)

*Złota* powiat Brzeski, (Wooden Małopolska but not posted on drewniana.maloplska.pl)
Kościół św. Michała Archanioła (Michael the Archangel Church)
founded: 1649









_fotopolska.eu_









_taken by myself _


----------



## jasiek67 (Aug 21, 2008)

Legnica.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz (Jun 13, 2011)

Jakbym patrzył na Szczecin


----------



## panthiocodin (Mar 18, 2010)

panowie jak wstawic zdjecie, ktore mam na pulpicie?


----------



## Baxon79 (Feb 23, 2008)

panthiocodin said:


> panowie jak wstawic zdjecie, ktore mam na pulpicie?


Musisz je najpierw wrzucić na jakiś hosting, zdjęcia z pulpitu nie da się załadować bezpośrednio na forum. Musi zaistnieć gdzieś w sieci.
Więcej:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=313015


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

*Palace in Zakrzewo/Greater Poland Voivodeship*









author: Marek Kujawa
http://www.polskiezabytki.pl/m/obiekt/6165/


----------



## panthiocodin (Mar 18, 2010)

typical landscape of Lubelskie Voivodeship








[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]








[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


by the way many thanks to Baxon79


----------



## Hunamana (Oct 11, 2011)

Krzyżtopór in Województwo Świętokrzyskie 
Destroyed by swedes and then further ruined by invading russians.




























Pictures taken by me.


----------



## Hunamana (Oct 11, 2011)

Country north of Kielce taken from Święty Krzyż.


----------



## Hunamana (Oct 11, 2011)

Pictures from Zalipia taken by me.


----------



## jasiek67 (Aug 21, 2008)

Legnica.


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

*Świeradów-Zdrój/Lower Silesian Voivodeship*









www.sanatoria.org









author: Kasias32
wikimedia commons


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

*Finnish houses in Bytom / Silesian Voivodeship*









author: Yarl









author: Yarl
wikimedia commons

History:
http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domki_fińskie


----------



## Urbanofil (Feb 16, 2013)

*Palace in Czyżów Szlachecki / Holy Cross Voivodeship* 





_Photos taken by myself_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Dont forget to post the credits with your photos. Uncredited photos will be deleted.


----------



## Urbanofil (Feb 16, 2013)

*Trzebnickie Hills / Lower Silesian Voivodeship*





_Photos taken by myself_


----------



## jasiek67 (Aug 21, 2008)

Legnica.

Market Square.









Cathedral.


----------



## Urbanofil (Feb 16, 2013)

*Sandomierz County / Holy Cross Voivodeship *





_Photos taken by myself_


----------



## jasiek67 (Aug 21, 2008)

Legnica.


----------



## Urbanofil (Feb 16, 2013)

*Świętokrzyskie Mountains / Holy Cross Voivodeship*





_Photos taken by myself_


----------



## jasiek67 (Aug 21, 2008)

Legnica.


----------



## jasiek67 (Aug 21, 2008)

Lake Jaśkowice.


----------



## Urbanofil (Feb 16, 2013)

*Quarry near Strzegom / Lower Silesian Voivodeship*





_Photos taken by myself_


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

*Świdnica (Lower Silesia) - Peace Square gate*



















_Photos taken by myself_


----------



## Urbanofil (Feb 16, 2013)

*Słowiński National Park / Pomeranian Voivodeship*





_Photos taken by myself_


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

KRAKOW


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*WROCLAW*


















pictures by me


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

*Srebrna Góra vineyard, Kraków, Lesser Poland*









http://www.winnicasrebrnagora.pl/
http://blogi.magazynwino.pl/kurzeja/
author: Mirek Jaxa Kwiatkowski

*Camaldolese Hermit Monastery*









author: Zygmunt Put 
wikimedia commons


----------



## Urbanofil (Feb 16, 2013)

*Pilica River in Krzętów / Border Łódź Voivodeship and Holy Cross Voivodeship*





_Photos taken by myself_


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Gdansk*









*Sopot*


----------



## Urbanofil (Feb 16, 2013)

*Winter scenery in Poland*





_Photos taken by myself_


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Warsaw*









http://images4.fanpop.com/image/photos/16700000/Warsaw-at-Night-kraucik83-16715626-650-470.jpg









http://i.images.cdn.fotopedia.com/flickr-4145888968-image/World_Heritage_Sites/Europe/Eastern_Europe/Poland/Historic_Centre_of_Warsaw/Old_Town_Market_Place/Old_Town_Market_Square_2.jpg​


----------



## jasiek67 (Aug 21, 2008)

Legnica Lower Silesia.


----------



## jasiek67 (Aug 21, 2008)

Bardo Śląskie
Lower Silesia.


----------



## Urbanofil (Feb 16, 2013)

*Wroclaw / Lower Silesian Voivodeship*





_Photos taken by myself_


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice batch of photos. I'm becoming more and more interested in the smaller places that are actually very impressive and offer unique experiences. I went to Chelmno, Grudziadz and Tczew this summer and must say it was fascinating. I will go back to explore more no doubt.


----------



## Baxon79 (Feb 23, 2008)

*Tarnów - Lesser Poland Voivodeship* 









_Wałowa Street - Old Town_









_Cathedral Basilica - Old Town_

pictures taken by myself


----------



## jasiek67 (Aug 21, 2008)

Lower Silesia.
Czocha castle.


----------



## jasiek67 (Aug 21, 2008)

Lower Silesia.
Grodziec castle.


----------



## Urbanofil (Feb 16, 2013)

*Namysłów / Opole Voivodeship*





_Photos taken by myself_


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Hunamana said:


> Krzyżtopór in Województwo Świętokrzyskie
> Destroyed by swedes and then further ruined by invading russians.
> 
> 
> ...


Is it true they want to rebuild this castle?


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Poznan*





























https://www.facebook.com/OKPoland/photos_stream


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Hel*










*Gdansk*









https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfPoland


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Wrocław*



















https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfPoland


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Rzeszów*











Polish folk dance.









https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfPoland


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Międzyzdroje *

Who says you can't swim in the Baltic? 









https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfPoland


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Lake Rożnowskie*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfPoland


----------



## tomasz32 (Oct 29, 2006)

Krzeszów-Lower Silesia.


----------



## tomasz32 (Oct 29, 2006)

Krzeszów-Lower Silesia one of interiors.

























Michael Leopold Willman paintings


----------



## tomasz32 (Oct 29, 2006)

Henryków-Lower Silesia.


----------



## tomasz32 (Oct 29, 2006)

Bolesławiec-Lower Silesia.


----------



## tomasz32 (Oct 29, 2006)

Bolesławiec-Lower Silesia.
Christus friend of children.

















by Peter Breuer.


----------



## tomasz32 (Oct 29, 2006)

Bolesławiec-Lower Silesia.

















Town hall.


----------



## jasiek67 (Aug 21, 2008)

Legnica Lower silesia.

The Jewish Cemetery.









Polish Cemetery.









Cemetery of Soviet soldiers.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Wroclaw*


----------



## jasiek67 (Aug 21, 2008)

Lower Silesia.
Bagno.


----------



## Urbanofil (Feb 16, 2013)

*Sandomierz / Holy Cross Voivodeship*





_Photos taken by myself_


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Bielsko - Biała Town Hall.*










*Baltic port.*









https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfPoland


----------



## stewie1980 (Nov 7, 2007)

Wawel, Krakow


Wawel Cathedral and Royal Castle, Krakow by Stewie1980, on Flickr


Wawel Cathedral, Krakow by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## jasiek67 (Aug 21, 2008)

Lower Silesia.
Paczków Lake.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Gdansk*









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/04/Brosen_GdanskUniversityOfTechnology.jpg


----------



## tomasz32 (Oct 29, 2006)

* Basilica in Nysa Lower Silesia.*


----------



## tomasz32 (Oct 29, 2006)

^^


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*Radzyń Podlaski*


















photos by me


----------



## Urbanofil (Feb 16, 2013)

*Jarosław / Subcarpathian Voivodeship*





_Photos taken by myself_


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*Krakow*


















pictures by me


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Gdansk*












*Sopot*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Wroclaw*


















https://www.facebook.com/Instagramers.Wroclaw


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Wroclaw*




















https://www.facebook.com/Instagramers.Wroclaw/photos_stream


----------



## tomasz32 (Oct 29, 2006)

*Brzeg Castel.*


----------



## tomasz32 (Oct 29, 2006)

_*Interior of church in Brzeg.*_


















*Town hall in Brzeg.*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

I was born in Brzeg.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*wroclaw*



















https://www.facebook.com/Instagramers.Wroclaw


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Wroclaw*





























https://www.facebook.com/Instagramers.Wroclaw


----------



## Urbanofil (Feb 16, 2013)

*The Japanese Martial Arts and Sports Centre ‘Dojo – Stara Wieś’ / Łódź Voivodeship*





_Photos taken by myself_


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Not really pictures, but beautiful :cheers:


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

Kluczbork by *DarOo*


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

ufonut said:


> Kluczbork by *DarOo*


Its an amazing capture :cheers:, and thanks everyone for sharing photos of these amazing country .


----------



## Bertorelli (Jul 29, 2008)

Poniżej zdjęcie z miasta Sejny.


----------



## Barto_S (Mar 27, 2006)

Opole


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Those 3 video's are amazing. Poland has some beautiful cities.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw New Years Eve*


----------



## gmarcinek (Dec 1, 2012)

*LUBLIN*








fot. Grzegorz Marcinek ©


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

nice, where is this street scene?


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Click on his link, Urbanista. He's from Lublin.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Urbanista1 said:


> They did an amazing job on Christmas decorations this year. Really puts you in the spirit. Happy New Year!


I've noticed that Warsaw, Wroclaw and Krakow have gone all out in the last few years (especially Warsaw) with their Christmas lights. Lublin had some decent decorations too.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Rzeszow



















https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfPoland


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Malbork*



















http://ecbiz111.inmotionhosting.com/~mytrip5/pages/polandPART2a.html


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Święta Lipka - Jesuit Monastery Complex*
The first chapel was built here about 1320. In 1619 this chapel was consecrated.



















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BSpuyq0dxo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/chopinvodka


----------



## m4rio_cg (Mar 11, 2006)

Toruń


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Sandomierz* - south east Poland
One of Poland's best preserved cities. Untouched by war. 




















http://www.wrota-swietokrzyskie.pl/pio/-/asset_publisher/F9Uh/content/id/1632622


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Sandomierz*




















http://www.mapofpoland.pl/Sandomierz,zdjecie,16665,Kamienica-Oleśnickich.html


----------



## Baxon79 (Feb 23, 2008)

*Wooden Małopolska*

*Zalipie* - Lesser Poland, 
also known as: "painting cottages" or "painted village"








_fot. interia.pl/turystyka_









_fot. www.polska.travel_









_fot. fotowyprawy.com_


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Przemysl*














*Gdansk*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Sopot*





















https://www.facebook.com/CityofSopot


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Sopot*





















https://www.facebook.com/CityofSopot


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Sopot*





















https://www.facebook.com/CityofSopot


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Przemysl*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Przemysl*





















https://www.facebook.com/miasto.przemysl


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Katowice*





















https://www.facebook.com/Katowice.eu


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Przemysl *- south east Poland near Ukraine.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Przemysl*




















https://www.facebook.com/miasto.przemysl


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Przemysl*

Summer









Winter.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Przemysl*


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Łódź:


















by ander


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Łódź:


















by ander


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Łódź:


















by ander


----------



## gmarcinek (Dec 1, 2012)

Lublin








fot. Tomasz Marcinek © Tomasz Marcinek & Grzegorz Marcinek


----------



## Сербон (Oct 17, 2011)

rychlik said:


> *Przemysl*


Very nice place :cheers:


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*By Skyscrapercity *


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Kalisz*














This city was severely damaged in WWI (yes WWI not II) by Germans of course. 










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfPoland


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw*



















By Michau


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

come on people let's get this thread to 1,000,000! 

one thing I must add about my trip to Lodz is that I have not seen so many original, authentic, beautiful (dusty and rundown yes) kamienice anywhere in Poland. A real treasure


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Podlasie region in north eastern Poland.*






















https://www.facebook.com/PodlaskieKlimaty


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Podlasie*






















https://www.facebook.com/PodlaskieKlimaty


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Podlasie*

I like this old school living. I'm sure these people don't have any allergies or made up diseases. No obesity here. 





















https://www.facebook.com/PodlaskieKlimaty


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Podlasie


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Tykocin*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Tykocin*










https://www.facebook.com/PodlaskieKlimaty


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Tykocin*




















https://www.facebook.com/PodlaskieKlimaty


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Tykocin*





















https://www.facebook.com/PodlaskieKlimaty


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Stunning! Looks like Tykocin has undergone nice revitalization. 
May resemble any of the southern Italian towns.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Tykocin*


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Tykocin was one of the most touching spot while I visited Poland, it's not Auschwitz massiveness of grieving but a small place of a big sensed tragic


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Zakopane*

One of Poland's favorite tourist destinations. 






















https://www.facebook.com/DiscoverZakopane


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Zakopane*





















https://www.facebook.com/eZakopane


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Zakopane *










http://www.europeanquartetblog.com/2013_01_01_archive.html



[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/samucs/5464238389/]
Zakopane by Samuca°, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Zakopane*

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/khanusiak/9766140302/]
Sunset over Zakopane by khanusiak, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/khanusiak/10406626405/]
Clouds over Tatry Mountains by khanusiak, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

My dad has a lot of family in the Podlasie region. I loved the unspoiled nature when I visited the area. I especially liked the big stork nests that you see up on the telephone poles.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Przemysl











https://www.facebook.com/podkarpackie.przestrzen.otwarta


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Jaroslaw*





















https://www.facebook.com/groups/jaroslawmojemiasto/


----------



## Mr Brightside (Jun 18, 2007)

Gdansk


The Enchanted City by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr


Krakow.

Frozen Sunset by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Sanok*


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasiakk/8000660572/]
Market Square in Sanok, Poland by Krzysztof Jasiak, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfossaert/7856957852/]
Sanok 3 by Jeroen Fossaert, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Sandomierz*

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasiakk/8000652826/]
Town Hall, Sandomierz, Poland by Krzysztof Jasiak, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasiakk/8000697429/]
Boulevard of Jozef Pilsudski at Vistula, Sandomierz, Poland by Krzysztof Jasiak, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Lubelskie region.* 












Zamoyski Museum in Kozlowka.











https://www.facebook.com/smakuj.lubelskie


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Zamoyski Museum in Kozlowka.





















https://www.facebook.com/pages/Muzeum-Zamoyskich-w-Kozłówce/202095099831952


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Lodz*





















https://www.facebook.com/Lodzkie.kamienice


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Lodz*




















https://www.facebook.com/Lodzkie.kamienice


----------



## Urbanofil (Feb 16, 2013)

*Sandomierz Region (Church in Jankowice)*





_Photos taken by myself_


----------



## N.O.R.E. (May 30, 2013)

Bielsko


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

JanVL said:


> *Katowice*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's with the hideous giant ad on that beautiful historic building? :nuts:


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Marbur66 said:


> What's with the hideous giant ad on that beautiful historic building? :nuts:


Poland is the paradise for ad-makers. All of Poland is full of them. Only in recent time cities are starting to fight for aesthetics.


----------



## DavidPL (May 2, 2008)

Urbanofil said:


> *Sandomierz Region (Church in Jankowice)*


To jest Polska jaką lubię najbardziej


----------



## Mr Brightside (Jun 18, 2007)

Gdansk.


The Frozen North by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr



Krakow.


Our Final Embrace by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr


----------



## FreeeSpirit (Aug 1, 2012)

Marbur66 said:


> What's with the hideous giant ad on that beautiful historic building? :nuts:


It's a good way to raise funding for renovation. The ad will disappear after a while - and the building will be renovated.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Izabelin*, Masovian Voivodeship


Walking through the forest by Jurek.P, on Flickr


Nuthatch by Jurek.P, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12137479366/]
Castle on the road by Jurek.P, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10366438525/]
Autumn in Warsaw by Jurek.P, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Gdansk*





















https://www.facebook.com/gdansk


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Gdansk*






















https://www.facebook.com/gdansk


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Gdansk*





















https://www.facebook.com/gdansk


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Gdansk*


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Gdansk is for lovers, like it


----------



## UrbanNikon (Jul 19, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Podlasie region.




















https://www.facebook.com/PodlaskieKlimaty


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/PodlaskieKlimaty


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/PodlaskieKlimaty


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/PodlaskieKlimaty


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Mazovia (Mazowsze region)*


Pultusk










Czersk











https://www.facebook.com/Mazowsze.serce.Polski


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Beautiful street.


----------



## rafalxp (Oct 8, 2010)

Żywieckie Lake:


----------



## rafalxp (Oct 8, 2010)

Żar Mountain:


----------



## markfos (Sep 14, 2012)

Tricity

scroll>>


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Tropsztyn Castle


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

apparently there are more gothic castles in lower Silesia than elsewhere in Poland. would love to see more. thanks


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Urbanista1 said:


> apparently there are more gothic castles in lower Silesia than elsewhere in Poland. would love to see more. thanks


I think most of them are located in Warmia and Mazury :cheers:

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Szlak_Zamków_Gotyckich

At least there is a route that covers 12 of them. I'll start with those. I'll find out Silesia later for you .


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Bytow*










http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zamek_w_Bytowie

*Malbork*










http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zamek_w_Malborku


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Sztum*










http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zamek_w_Sztumie

*Kwydzin*










http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zamek_w_Kwidzynie


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Olsztyn*










http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zamek_Kapituły_Warmińskiej_w_Olsztynie

*Nidzica*










http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zamek_w_Nidzicy


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Ostróda*










http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zamek_krzyżacki_w_Ostródzie

*Lidzbark Warmiński*










http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zamek_biskupów_warmińskich_w_Lidzbarku_Warmińskim


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Kętrzyn*










http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zamek_w_Kętrzynie

*Ryn*










http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zamek_w_Rynie


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Gniew*



















http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zamek_w_Gniewie


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Nowy Sącz*









Janusz Wańczyk 

*Tatry*









J.Skurski


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Katowice*










*Opole*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfPoland?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Gdansk*




















https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfPoland?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw*










*Sopot*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfPoland?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/PodlaskieKlimaty?fref=photo


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice photos *but you should edit them now by adding their credits, sources; otherwise i will delete them*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/PodlaskieKlimaty?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Wadowice*
Pope John Paull II home town.




















https://www.facebook.com/pages/Muze...tego-Jana-Pawła-II/208709049163277?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Wadowice*











New Pope John Paul II museum.












https://www.facebook.com/wadowiceonline?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Kozlowka*
Zamoyski Muzeum























https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfPoland?fref=photo


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Warsaw* 


Евангелическо-Аугсбургская церковь Св. Троицы в Варшаве // The holy trinity lutheran church in Warsaw  von Usenko auf Flickr
Nett: https://www.flickr.com/photos/jbudyta/8258167648/


Castle Square, Warsaw von Krzysztof Jasiak auf Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Castle Square von Margrét K. Adamsdóttir auf Flickr


Torre 1 - Warszawa von .carleS auf Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Warsaw skyline - a constant work in progress.


Warsaw skyline at dusk von Sebastian Deptula auf Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

rychlik said:


> *Wadowice*
> Pope John Paull II home town.
> 
> 
> ...


St. John Paul II!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I thought they would name him Saint Karol, but I don't know much about Saint naming protocol.


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

by romulus111


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

that's nice for a change.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Podlasie*











https://www.facebook.com/PodlaskieKlimaty?fref=photo


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

where do you find these


----------



## Baxon79 (Feb 23, 2008)

*WWI military cemeteries in Małopolska*

Cemetery no 271 - Biadoliny









Cemetery no 200 - Tarnów









_photos taken by myself_


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

*Pińczów, Holy Cross Voivodeship*









author: Jarosław Kruk/ wikipedia









author: Jakub Hałun / wikipedia


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Urbanista1 said:


> where do you find these


In the parliament :troll:

Two my photos: the first one - Chwaszczyno, a village bordering with Gdynia, the second one - cemetery of WW2 soldiers in Gdańsk.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Urbanista1 said:


> where do you find these


On Facebook. Everything's on there.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Kazimierz Dolny*












https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfPoland?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

rychlik said:


> *Warsaw*


Ha, the palm tree here... While funny, it's actually useless there. (So is the infamous rainbow.)



rychlik said:


> *Kazimierz Dolny*


Kazimierz Dolny is a vary small town (map), but it has really nice old architecture. It's worth seeing. In Janowiec (on the opposite side of the river, you can cross it by ferry) there's a castle (partially ruined). There are also very interesting landforms in the area: loess gullies.

I've been there in 2012. Strongly reccommended


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Byczyna*










http://poznajpolske.onet.pl/opolski...obronnymi-jedna-z-najwiekszych-atrakcji/cltqx


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

*Opatów* (map). I've been there in 2013. A small town, known for its... cellars? basements? tunnels? Because the town in the past ages was located on the crossing of trade routes, the merchants needed storage space for all types of products. That's why the cellars were built. The type of soil allowed very easy construction: the soil did not collapse under its own weight (like solid rock), but it was still very soft to carve. The system is quite big and a small section was made available for tourists. Of course two my photos:










The cellar system:


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Kostrzyna*










*Bieszczady*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfPoland?fref=photo


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Białystok*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfPoland?fref=photo


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

BTW: I recommend a thread on the Polish subforum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=114075841

The guy (MarcinK) is making the biggest hand-drawn map in the world. He also travels Poland and takes photos of various places - the photo are in this thread. While the thread is in Polish language, under each photo the small text is the name of a place. You can find the name on e.g. Google Maps to see where it is.


----------



## Tomeyk (Feb 15, 2008)

JanVL said:


> *Nowy Sącz*


I couldn't resist correcting the description - it's rather view from the hills over the Jaworki village - Szlachtowa village in the valley - on the Pieniny mountains (the one with the mast is Jarmuta, the one with the cliff - Three Crowns, Babia Góra far in the background). Nowy Sącz is about 30 km north, behind Radziejowa mountain range.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Gdansk*













https://www.facebook.com/groups/69141925912/photos/


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz (Jun 13, 2011)

^^Polish - Lithuanian coat of arms :applause:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Lancut*











https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfPoland?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Bardo*











http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1585122&page=100


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Świnoujście*





















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1585122&page=96


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*
























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1585122&page=90


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

del


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*By Skyscrapercity*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Szczecin*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*25 Things we love about Poland*

http://www.cnn.com/2014/06/04/travel/poland-25-things-independence-irpt/



http://www.cnn.com/2014/06/04/travel/poland-25-things-independence-irpt/


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw, Barack Obama's speech*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=521180591322068&set=pcb.521180671322060&type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Krakow - Polish Aircraft Museum*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...95358636.13588.111343195550836&type=1&theater










http://www.elektroonline.pl/news/4677,Energooszczedne-rozwiazania-w-Muzeum-Lotnictwa-Polskiego


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Książ castle*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...95358636.13588.111343195550836&type=1&theater


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Lublin*




















https://www.facebook.com/MiastoLublin?fref=photo


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Tarnów *










by Baxon79


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Wrocław *










by Grobell


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Łódź, Piotrkowska*










by brite


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Bardo*










by Grobell


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw*










adamMa

Where the red crane (on the left) is standing, this is being build:

Q22 (155m)










The low communistic block (right of the Rylko building) will be demolished soon and replaced with:

PHN Tower (140m)










The building from which this picture was taken, will soon be demolished and replaced with:

I-tower (188m)


----------



## zoviet (Dec 17, 2006)

Years ago it was seperate town Cieplic, now its a district of Jelenia Góra city:









^^cieplice.pl









^^wikipedia


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw*


Roofs of Warsaw B&W by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

JanVL said:


> *Warsaw*
> Roofs of Warsaw B&W by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


If only it was possible to use these roofs somehow... make an open-air cafe? Put boxes with plants and make a small sparse garden (full green roof could collapse)? Anything else?

The guy who took this photo has a thread on Polish subforum, you can see more photos made by him.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Mieszko_Gdynia said:


> If only it was possible to use these roofs somehow... make an open-air cafe? Put boxes with plants and make a small sparse garden (full green roof could collapse)? Anything else?


Maybe in the future, would be great. Also the question is if all the flat roods are strong enough to have a lot of people. 

A new building in being built which will have such a view:










It would be great indeed to have more of these views.


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Summary of Polish landscapes by *MarcinK*:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1260359&page=251


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Podlasie Region*
Eastern Poland






















https://www.facebook.com/PodlaskieKlimaty?fref=photo


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Promotional video for the World Youth Days 2016 in Kraków with beautiful scenery of Małopolska


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Two my photos of Gdynia:


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Two my photos from Złotoryja, southwest Poland (map). The name of the town indicates that there were gold resources in the area. In the Middle Ages gold was extracted from sand in the river. Later a gold mine was built.

View on Złotoryja from church tower (open for tourists, with small historical exhibition):


The gold mine is open for tourists. It's really narrow and wet here:


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Grodziec castle, photos by me:


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Grodziec castle, photos by me:


View from the castle:


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Some explanation and complaining about condition of historical places in Poland:

It's worth mentioning that Lower Silesia has really lots of castles and palaces. Unfortunately many historical objects, not only there, are in very bad condition and haven't been maintained since the end of WW II. This is due to lack of funds - rebuilding a huge palace in a random obscure village is expensive, and because there are no other tourist facilities nearby, the expense might not pay back.

There is another factor in western Poland. After WW II people were afraid that Germans could come back, so living there was only temporary, so there is no use in general maintenance of any building, not mentioning historical objects, and plundering and exploiting of buildings wasn't frowned upon. Secondly, there was hatred towards anything German (for obvious reasons after WW II). Thirdly, due to economical system and war destruction, people that settled there were poorer and couldn't afford any maintenance. Fourthly (is there such a word?) historical objects were frequently converted into various utility buildings, for example there is a castle (I don't currently remember its name and because I'm writing from smartphone I can't check it until I finish the post) that is used for storing hay from a nearby farm. There is a palace near Słupsk, that belonged to Otto von Bismarck, that is used as a school (even today) - fortunately this particular palace was restored. There is a palace that is used as a house for people that were expelled from regular houses for not paying taxes (yes, I'm serious).

If Poland, while known less than Western European countries in terms of historical places, is already interesting to visit (well known places like Kraków or Warsaw), let's imagine how it would be great if all these castles and palaces were restored. As someone in MarcinK's thread noticed (I posted link before), Poland has an extremely diverse mix of styles and landscapes - it's so diverse that there's no characteristic building style nor landscape of Poland.

TLDR: Poland has much more historical stuff than you expected, but in desperately needs to be restored.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

well written


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

The small castle I wrote about, serving as a farm, is in Chomętowo, here. The castle was built for this historical region. In the next village (three kilometers away) there's a ruin of palace, here (you can see photos under the map, depending on Google Maps version).

***

Gdynia Design Days - an event held every year in Gdynia, its name is self explanatory. There are exhibitions of design examples, lectures etc. This year a temporary facility was installed in Plac Kaszubski, using container-shaped boxes (for easier transport?).

Two my photos:


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Two my photos, again from southern Poland:

View on Sudety mountains from somewhere near castle Grodziec:


Lwówek Śląski, a town known mostly from beer production - remains of city wall:


----------



## PaulinaIT (Jan 13, 2013)

I think it's not so easy to see so many storks in one place


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Poland has the biggest number of white storks in the whole Europe - measured in 2004.

Four my photos of Jelenia Góra, a city? town? in hilly-mountainous area in southwest Poland:


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Continuing from previous post...


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan*



















https://www.facebook.com/poznaniloveyou/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan*










https://www.facebook.com/poznaniloveyou/photos_stream










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...410411.-2207520000.1405374201.&type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Dolina Pięciu Stawów Polskich










Niedzica










https://www.facebook.com/NajpiekniejszeMiejscaWPolsce?fref=photo&sk=photos


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...399028.-2207520000.1405374492.&type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...399028.-2207520000.1405374487.&type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Łodz Piotrkowska*










*Wola Krogulecka*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfPoland?fref=photo


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Krakow*










*Beskid Sądecki*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfPoland?fref=photo


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

JanVL said:


> Niedzica


There's a beautiful, fully restored castle in Niedzica behind the rocky hill on the left. There's also a ruin of a castle in Czorsztyn, on the right side of reservoir, far away (not clearly visible on the photo).


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Łódź*



















by karol.ldz


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Gdynia, two photos by me:


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

More Gdynia from me:
Dar Pomorza, museum ship


Świętojańska street. It was so hot that the photo is blurred. The overhead wires are for trolleybuses.


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Four my photos of Bydgoszcz:
Stary Rynek - it means "old square".


Opera Nova. It was getting dark when I took the photo...


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Historical tram in Bydgoszcz - still in use, a ride costs like any other tram or bus.


Brda River.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Brzesk*










*Kołobrzeg*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfPoland?fref=photo


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Iron Maiden, Poznan*










https://www.facebook.com/Poznan?fref=ts

*Zamość *










https://www.facebook.com/PL.Polska.Poland?fref=ts


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Folk










https://www.facebook.com/PL.Polska.Poland?fref=ts


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw*



















https://www.facebook.com/warszawa?fref=ts


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw*



















https://www.facebook.com/warszawa?fref=ts


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Four my photos of *Gdynia - Red Bull Air Race*


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Gdansk*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP...1343195550836/820273941324421/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Krakow*



















https://www.facebook.com/wwwKrakowPL?fref=ts


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Poznan



















https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1471356109788406.1073741894.1405079086416109&type=1


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/okriqo]Zamek Krasiczyn / Krasiczyn castle, Poland by PolandMFA, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/o3ZDw8]Zamek Krasiczyn / Krasiczyn castle, Poland by PolandMFA, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

adamMa said:


> 20-05-2014
> Warszawa - Plac Mirowski





adamMa said:


> 22-05-2014
> Warszawa - Krańcowa


..


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

este said:


> 21-05-2014
> Gorzów Wielkopolski_ul. Łazienki


..



FRED PERRY said:


> 30-05-2014
> Wrocław, Politechnika
> Politechnika Wrocławska


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Grobell said:


> 08-06-2014
> Wrocław ul. św. Antoniego



..



Liwnik said:


> 29.06.2014
> Ogród Krasińskich - Warszawa
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

deteroos said:


> 04-07-2014
> Tatry Wysokie i Dolina 5 Stawów widziane z Koziego Wierchu


..



adamMa said:


> 21-07-2014
> Warszawa - Williama Lindleya


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Two my photos of *Gdańsk*:


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

*Łopienka*, Bieszczady Mountains (map) - remains of a village where people were expelled after World War 2. A Greek Catholic church was also there - it was recently rebuilt. Here are two my photos:


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

*Leżajsk*, southeastern Poland - there's a beer Leżajsk, but beer is not the only thing about this town. Four my photos:

Church and monastery:


Jewish cemetery and a grave of Elimelech - a place of pilgrimage of Hasidic Jews.


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

A random street:


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Hotel Bristol, Warsaw










https://www.facebook.com/Filgrafia/...6868574420626/639421879498627/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Not a photo, but today was a special day


----------



## jacek_73 (Apr 29, 2014)

*Bydgoszcz* - The Bridge of People in Love 










Teofil Magdzinski street at dusk


----------



## jacek_73 (Apr 29, 2014)

DEL.


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Skate park in Gdynia.


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

rychlik said:


> *Gdansk*
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd....1.0-9/1489029_786471828032101_822161263_n.jpg


More explanation:
This is the historical center of Gdańsk. On the left we see 'teeth' of roofs of medieval houses, around the huge church (one of the biggest brick buildings in Europe). A bit to the right there's Motława river. Then there's an area with only one row of houses and lots of empty space. This area was demolished during World War II and still waits for reconstruction (hopefully in ten years we'll have this redeveloped). Then we see another branch of Motława river and district with tower blocks. To the up there's another empty area awaiting redevelopment.
In the middle we see a wide road. This is quite a problem, because it makes crossing it difficult (there are only underground tunnels and no regular single level street crossings). After finishing other roads in the city the road will be 'downgraded' to make connection between its sides easier. Below this road on the left there's quite an industrial area and a bit on the right there's a forgotten and poor area of the city, Dolne Miasto, that is waiting for redevelopment too. Currently a street is being reconstructed there, but the area needs 'unlocking' by downgrading the huge road and possibly building a tram.
The zig-zag structure is a defence moat and bastions from 19th century.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

Warsaw


----------



## Rysse (Jul 8, 2008)

Karkonosze Mountains










Source - http://paweljg.deviantart.com/art/Karkonosze-Mountains-155-429714593










Source - http://paweljg.deviantart.com/art/Karkonosze-Mountains-no112-275631111


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

75 years ago, on *17 September 1939*, during World War II, Soviet Union invaded Poland.

But here, in the photos, we will move to the very first day of World War II. On *1 September 1939* Germany invaded Poland. The photos show current state of one of the battlefields from this day - Polish defence against German tanks.

Here is the first location. German tanks were going eastward through this road towards Brda river so as to cut off northern Poland (Pomerania with Gdynia).

All four photos by me.










Comparison with photo from war:


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Klonowo railway station, currently closed. There was heavy combat on 1 September 1939 when Polish soldiers were trying to defend it.









View from the station in the direection of rail tracks. Somewhere here, on the first day of war, an officer, whose brother became later President of Germany, was killed.


----------



## EGOista (Oct 21, 2010)

*Szczecin*


----------



## EGOista (Oct 21, 2010)

del


----------



## mariczka5 (Jan 14, 2011)

*Karkonosze Mountains*


Karkonosze by me


Śnieżka by me


----------



## Kazan'ex (May 17, 2006)

Urocza ta ostatnia fota


----------



## mariczka5 (Jan 14, 2011)

Kazan'ex said:


> Urocza ta ostatnia fota



Miło mi, dzięki


----------



## mariczka5 (Jan 14, 2011)

*Chlewo Lake, Zachodniopomorskie Voivodship*


Jezioro Chlewo by me


Jezioro Chlewo by me


----------



## adam79 (Nov 1, 2012)

On the beach in Jastarnia 
by adam79, on Flickr

Hel 
by adam79, on Flickr


----------



## adam79 (Nov 1, 2012)

Sunset in Hel by adam79, on Flickr


On the beach in Hel by adam79, on Flickr


----------



## Venividi (Apr 3, 2010)

Biebrza swamps









Vang stave church


----------



## adam79 (Nov 1, 2012)

Jastrzębia Góra by adam79, on Flickr


On the beach in Hel by adam79, on Flickr


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

St Mateusz church in Łódź:



















https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1429130170648484.1073741835.1405692526325582&type=3


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan*



















https://www.facebook.com/Poznan/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan*



















https://www.facebook.com/Poznan/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Lublin*



















https://www.facebook.com/MiastoLublin/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Szczecin*



















https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP...1343195550836/850527298299085/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Gdynia*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP...1343195550836/849947328357082/?type=1&theater

*Łódź*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP...1343195550836/849176255100856/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP...1343195550836/842736315744850/?type=1&theater

*Katowice*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP...1343195550836/831520853533063/?type=1&theater


----------



## m4rio_cg (Mar 11, 2006)

*Grudziądz*


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Lublin*



















By Kubael


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Gdynia*



















By lulek89


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Gdynia*



















By lulek89


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Gdynia*



















By lulek89


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Gdansk*



















By lulek89


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Two my photos of Gdynia:


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Gorzów Wielkopolski*



















By este


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Legnica*










*Stóg Izerski*










By MarcinK


----------



## Venividi (Apr 3, 2010)

Masurian Lake District









Żywiec Beskids


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Krakow*



















By Tomeyk


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw*



















By piotr.k


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw*



















By piotr.k


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw*



















By piotr.k


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Elbląg*



















By Kubael


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Gdańska street


Gdańska street


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Gdańska street, under reconstruction


Church at the end of Gdańska street


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Public water sprinklers - currently switched off. Operating during summer 


Brda river


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Brda river - view to the opposite side


Rynek Staromiejski (Old City Market)


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

The only modern building at Rynek Staromiejski


Carpet bombing


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Street in the old city center


Długa street


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

We are still in *Bydgoszcz*. What a nice city! Photos by me.

Huge and richly decorated house at the end of Długa street


Wyspa Młyńska (Mill Island) - pedestrian bridge.


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

The same bridge.


Water lock. The building in background is Opera Nova.


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Brda river


Boat harbour (front), opera (back). The boat harbour is one of the better buildings in Poland IMHO, because of its very nice and distinctive shape.


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Wyspa Młyńska. Amazingly beautiful and pleasant place.


During summer people sit here and put their feet in the water. When I was taking the photo, it was too cool to do it.


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Street at Wyspa Młyńska


Water canal surrounding Wyspa Młyńska


OK, end of my photos from Bydgoszcz. Enough! Thanks for the patience 

Map of the walk: https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=zv-f5Wm7Xkfo.k7fCF1qiPcUQ


----------



## Mr Brightside (Jun 18, 2007)

Warsaw.

Faster then a Ray of Light by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

From the pics I've seen, Bydgoszcz gets nowhere near enough attention as a nice city in Poland. It tends to get over-shadowed by Torun (from a tourist's perspective), but it looks like it could hold its own. The Wyspa Mlynska looks like a very nice area.


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Marbur66 said:


> From the pics I've seen, Bydgoszcz gets nowhere near enough attention as a nice city in Poland. It tends to get over-shadowed by Torun (from a tourist's perspective), but it looks like it could hold its own. The Wyspa Mlynska looks like a very nice area.


You're completely right. Bydgoszcz deserves more appreciation.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm convinced I have to visit Bydgoszcz, it's really spruced itself up, looks gorgeous and I actually met some Americans who live there and they said it's an amazing place to live. It's certain to become the next big travel destination in Poland.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

I think that is a little bit of an overstatement. I was there in September and it is surely a nice city, but it lacks still a bit to become a real tourist attraction. Most of the center is nicely renovated and they are just finishing the renovation of the bridge with that famous statue of the man on the line, but around the center there is still a lot to do. There are this huge, chaotic roundabouts without lights and many holes in the road. The small island has been done nicely however as said. 

But I highly doubt it has enough to offer for someone to stay for more than a day. In that sense it will never be more interesting that Torun.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

JanVL said:


> But I highly doubt it has enough to offer for someone to stay for more than a day. In that sense it will never be more interesting that Torun.


I think it would be difficult to compete with Torun because it is such a stunning medieval town. But overall, Bydgoszcz is quite nice (not that I've been there, just going on the pics I've seen).


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Łódź*










instagram.com/papaciak

*Lublin*










https://www.facebook.com/WiP.Studio.Lublin


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Torun is indeed amazing. I visited with a few friends from Canada two years ago and they still talk about it and want to go back for longer and tour the region around Torun (Bydgoszcz of course). We had a car so we had the opportunity to drive everywhere, the countryside is spectacular, would a place I could live in for sure.


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Łódź, Light Move Festival


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

JanVL said:


> But I highly doubt it has enough to offer for someone to stay for more than a day. In that sense it will never be more interesting that Torun.





Marbur66 said:


> I think it would be difficult to compete with Torun because it is such a stunning medieval town. But overall, Bydgoszcz is quite nice (not that I've been there, just going on the pics I've seen).


I recommend staying for about two days in Bydgoszcz and about two days in Toruń. Bydgoszcz indeed isn't as touristy as Toruń, but also worth seeing.


----------



## jacek_73 (Apr 29, 2014)

*Bydgoszcz* - once more


----------



## m4rio_cg (Mar 11, 2006)

*Grudziądz*


----------



## HS (Jun 7, 2008)

Warsaw:



















I strongly recommend checking out the whole gallery: https://www.facebook.com/MetroPolish


----------



## Awik (Jan 7, 2006)

City Life by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


Wrocław Główny by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Normally I wouldn't care but today there was a great soccer match in Warsaw.
Poland beat world champs Germany. Poland 2 - 0 Germany.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm kinda dissapointed. Only 2:0? :troll:


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw*



















https://www.facebook.com/MetroPolis...7790189904456/956191847730953/?type=1&theater


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Light Move Festival in Łódź, pics by ander (Dark Frame)

More than *300,000* people attended the event.


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw*

The 159 m high Q22 is U/C with its render visible on the building next to it. The second, red tower on the right at the crossing further will be demolished in the near future and replaced by a 188 m tower. 










By adamMa


----------



## Mr Brightside (Jun 18, 2007)

Warsaw.

Twlight by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr


----------



## szater (Aug 30, 2007)

*Lublin*

Kościół św. Agnieszki









Kościół dominikanów







Źródło: zdjęcia własne, dostępne także na Wikimedia Commons


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Krzyżanowo near Śrem*










https://www.facebook.com/swiatzlotu...0.1413676207./318557738320506/?type=3&theater

*Rakoniewice*










https://www.facebook.com/swiatzlotu...0.1413676207./312433348932945/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Borek Wielkopolski*










https://www.facebook.com/swiatzlotu...0.1413676207./307412406101706/?type=3&theater

*Road DK12 near Jaraczew*










https://www.facebook.com/swiatzlotu...0.1413676429./306924666150480/?type=3&theater


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*












https://www.facebook.com/warszawagazetapl?fref=photo


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Wrocław*



















https://www.facebook.com/wroclawzlo...0.1413716676./751724821555070/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Wrocław*



















https://www.facebook.com/wroclawzlo...0.1413716676./745566065504279/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Marszowice, near Wroclaw*



















https://www.facebook.com/wroclawzlo...0.1413716676./738725819521637/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Wroclaw*



















https://www.facebook.com/wroclawzlo...0.1413716676./712375045490048/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Wroclaw



















https://www.facebook.com/wroclawzlo...0.1413716676./687605594633660/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Wroclaw*



















https://www.facebook.com/wroclawzlo...0.1413716676./665266600200893/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Żmigród*










*Wapienica *










https://www.facebook.com/aerialbb/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Rzeszów*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP...1343195550836/863098507041964/?type=1&theater

*Sądecczyzna*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP...1343195550836/861495360535612/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Łódź*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP...1343195550836/860996973918784/?type=1&theater

*Kraków*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP...1343195550836/857611907590624/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Sopot*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP...1343195550836/856405051044643/?type=1&theater

*Poznań*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP...1343195550836/855091297842685/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/WarszawaNi...1413740545./10152334238477093/?type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/WarszawaNi...1413740545./10152312734802093/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/WarszawaNi...1413740545./10152304854642093/?type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/WarszawaNi...1413740545./10152229732902093/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Jarocin*










https://www.facebook.com/PL.Polska....0.1413741063./813827478675624/?type=3&theater

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/PL.Polska....0.1413741063./813583008700071/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Jarosław *










https://www.facebook.com/PL.Polska....0.1413741063./813556102036095/?type=3&theater

*Poznan*










https://www.facebook.com/PL.Polska....0.1413741063./809979102393795/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Torun*










https://www.facebook.com/PL.Polska....0.1413741063./803513596373679/?type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/PL.Polska....0.1413741063./799394746785564/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Kowańc*










https://www.facebook.com/podhalezdj...8863608248952/518860708249242/?type=1&theater

*Ząb*










https://www.facebook.com/podhalezdj...7565501045430/470546176414029/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Sromowce Niżne*



















https://www.facebook.com/podhalezdj...7565501045430/488481304620516/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Gdansk*










https://www.facebook.com/PolandIsBe...0.1413751788./704548592953048/?type=3&theater

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/PolandIsBe...0.1413751788./714948511913056/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Tum *










https://www.facebook.com/PolishNati...0.1413753875./726235074080400/?type=3&theater

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/PolishNati...0.1413753861./731905293513378/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Wadowice*










By deteroos

*Łęknica *










By jaceek81


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Kaziemierz Dolny*










https://www.facebook.com/zabytek/ph...0.1413808737./889099887767807/?type=3&theater

*Książ *










https://www.facebook.com/zabytek/ph...0.1413808779./881178585226604/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Białystok*










https://www.facebook.com/zabytek/ph...0.1413808826./855782164432913/?type=3&theater

*Łańcut*










https://www.facebook.com/zabytek/ph...0.1413808826./855675054443624/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Ogrodzieniec *










https://www.facebook.com/zabytek/ph...0.1413808828./851140718230391/?type=3&theater

*Bydgoszcz*










https://www.facebook.com/zabytek/ph...0.1413808828./844227605588369/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Owczary*










https://www.facebook.com/zabytek/ph...0.1413808828./840395969304866/?type=3&theater

*Wojanow*










https://www.facebook.com/zabytek/ph...0.1413808927./837407846270345/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Pszczyn*










https://www.facebook.com/zabytek/ph...0.1413808927./836970786314051/?type=3&theater

*Krasiczyn*










https://www.facebook.com/zabytek/ph...0.1413809068./821635021180961/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Nysa*










https://www.facebook.com/zabytek/ph...0.1413809068./819952044682592/?type=3&theater

*Twierdza Srebrnogórska*










https://www.facebook.com/zabytek/ph...0.1413809127./819465364731260/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Chełmno*










https://www.facebook.com/zabytek/ph...0.1413809127./817910804886716/?type=3&theater

*Pelpin*










https://www.facebook.com/zabytek/ph...0.1413809200./807878169223313/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Karpacz *










https://www.facebook.com/polskaniez...0.1413818367./680697001982002/?type=3&theater

*Gniew*










https://www.facebook.com/polskaniez...0.1413818358./690938980957804/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/polskaniez...0.1413818358./691432677575101/?type=3&theater

*Supraśl*










https://www.facebook.com/polskaniez...0.1413818348./694491377269231/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Michałowo*










https://www.facebook.com/polskaniez...0.1413818343./697299810321721/?type=3&theater

*Rudy*










https://www.facebook.com/polskaniez...0.1413818332./706805909371111/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Nadmorski Park Krajobrazowy*










https://www.facebook.com/polskaniez...0.1413818319./710099095708459/?type=3&theater

*Białystok*










https://www.facebook.com/polskaniez...0.1413818237./737877042930664/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Karkonosze - Śnieżne Kotły*










https://www.facebook.com/polskaniez...0.1413818236./747699285281773/?type=3&theater

*Stańczyki *










https://www.facebook.com/polskaniez...0.1413818226./777924825592552/?type=3&theater


----------



## coach_lodz (Jan 14, 2013)

*Łódź*


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Kętrzyn*










https://www.facebook.com/1847090182...4709018249657/776142705772949/?type=3&theater

*Reszel*










https://www.facebook.com/1847090182...4709018249657/774836585903561/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Ruciane*










https://www.facebook.com/1847090182...4709018249657/481618715225351/?type=3&theater

*Twierdza Boyen*










https://www.facebook.com/1847090182...4709018249657/484636721590217/?type=3&theater


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Łódź, bowing trees next to the alley in park 'Na Zrowiu'


















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=590325797762279&set=gm.828895950484015&type=1&theater


----------



## Gieneklon (Dec 16, 2007)

Beautiful


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw*










By Piotr Krajewski


----------



## stewie1980 (Nov 7, 2007)

Warsaw


Holy Cross Church, Warsaw by Stewie1980, on Flickr


National Stadium, Warsaw by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

beautiful pics.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/mazurskiwi...7077735694350/707582599310526/?type=1&theater

*Rzeszów*










https://www.facebook.com/Rzeszow.st...0.1414326277./801086473248242/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Rzeszów*










https://www.facebook.com/Rzeszow.st...0.1414326277./801086443248245/?type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/Rzeszow.st...0.1414326277./801084263248463/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Rzeszów*










https://www.facebook.com/Rzeszow.st...0.1414326349./793220280701528/?type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/Rzeszow.st...0.1414326349./793219650701591/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Bydgoszcz*










https://www.facebook.com/bydgoszczp...0.1414348851./778013042237992/?type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/bydgoszczp...0.1414348851./778013178904645/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Bydgoszcz*










https://www.facebook.com/bydgoszczp...0.1414348851./776252749080688/?type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/bydgoszczp...0.1414348926./769897756382854/?type=3&theater


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)

Katowice -NOSPR


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)

Katowice - fontanny koło NOSPR-u


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Białystok*










https://www.facebook.com/Wschodzacy...0.1414429896./732660130136985/?type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/Wschodzacy...0.1414430016./714726131930385/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Katowice*










https://www.facebook.com/Katowice.e...0.1414430198./779377715441632/?type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/Katowice.e...0.1414430198./779377668774970/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Katowice*










https://www.facebook.com/Katowice.e...0.1414430313./745818855464185/?type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/Katowice.e...0.1414430374./686563761389695/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Rzeszów*










https://www.facebook.com/Rzeszow.st...9834484040113/725193560837534/?type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/Rzeszow.st...9834484040113/725193727504184/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Łódź*










https://www.facebook.com/lodzpl/pho...1414430583./10152600945364864/?type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/lodzpl/pho...1414430592./10152600942369864/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Łódź*










https://www.facebook.com/lodzpl/pho...1414430728./10152550482594864/?type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/lodzpl/pho...1414430738./10152542795049864/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Łódź*










https://www.facebook.com/lodzpl/pho...1414430884./10152437699599864/?type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/lodzpl/pho...1414430884./10152427188269864/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Łódź*










https://www.facebook.com/lodzpl/pho...1414430884./10152422567124864/?type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/lodzpl/pho...57355164863/10152146376309864/?type=3&theater


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Kraków Old Town*









*
Kraków tram at Rakowicka*









both by me


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Amazing new promo clip for Poland:

110571931


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

Jelenia Góra

















http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jelenia_G%C3%B3ra


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Tolkmicko*



















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...929.1073741854.100000951348772&type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Kwidzyn.*



















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...929.1073741854.100000951348772&type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Krakow*










https://www.facebook.com/PL.Krakow.....1414956265./1513848885525758/?type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/PL.Krakow.....1414956297./1489307524646561/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Dolina Pięciu Stawów Polskich*










https://www.facebook.com/PolandIsHe...0.1414956540./701588423250032/?type=3&theater

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/PolandIsHe...0.1414956540./701130453295829/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Gdansk*










https://www.facebook.com/PolandIsHe...0.1414956540./700542010021340/?type=3&theater

*Ostrow Wielkopolski*










https://www.facebook.com/PolandIsHe...0.1414956848./687794577962750/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Wroclaw*










https://www.facebook.com/WyjatkoweM....1415024393./1573448819533563/?type=3&theater

*Krakow*










https://www.facebook.com/WyjatkoweM....1415024393./1570781596466952/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Raszków*










https://www.facebook.com/dronetrip/....1415024555./1449752605268810/?type=3&theater

*Mikołajki*










https://www.facebook.com/dronetrip/....1415024545./1470546059856131/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Kazimierz Dolny*










https://www.facebook.com/dronetrip/....1415024545./1471726439738093/?type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/dronetrip/....1415024543./1471726686404735/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Giżycko*










https://www.facebook.com/dronetrip/....1415024543./1471733163070754/?type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/dronetrip/....1415024543./1471733473070723/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Ostrów Wielkopolski*










https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1489989164578487.1073741841.1435600070017397&type=3

*Mrągowo*










https://www.facebook.com/dronetrip/...600070017397/1471741686403235/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Zamość*



















https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1471751693068901.1073741837.1435600070017397&type=3


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Solina*



















https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1472151469695590.1073741838.1435600070017397&type=3


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Krasiczyn*



















https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1472155326361871.1073741839.1435600070017397&type=3


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Polish coast*










*Gdansk*










https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1494437544133649.1073741842.1435600070017397&type=3


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Piaski-Szczygliczka*



















https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1481838362060234.1073741840.1435600070017397&type=3


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Untitled by JarHTC, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Untitled by JarHTC, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Fountain of Apollo in Poznan*

Fountain of Apollo in Poznan by Phil_Bird, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Tatra Mountains, Poland*

Svinica in the fog by AnneMarieIAm, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*sunset over artificial lake Zalew Sulejowski.*

bloody sunset by JoannaRB2009, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*West Pomeranian*

Polickie Łąki by www.tomlight.pl, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Warsaw*

Untitled by Simone Castoldi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan*



















https://www.facebook.com/ErikWitsoePhotography/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Krakow*



















https://www.facebook.com/ErikWitsoePhotography/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan*



















https://www.facebook.com/ErikWitsoePhotography/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan*



















https://www.facebook.com/ErikWitsoePhotography/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Łódź*










https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152608763199864.1073742484.157355164863&type=3










https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152616741019864.1073742489.157355164863&type=3


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan*










https://www.facebook.com/Poznan/pho...76101312892/10152574532412893/?type=1&theater










https://www.facebook.com/ErikWitsoePhotography/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Opatów*



















https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150279792359991.1073741833.103547649990&type=3


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Krowiarki*










https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.285580824990.38468.103547649990&type=3

*Galiny*










https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150266172429991.66860.103547649990&type=3


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Wojanów*










https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.281474499990.30562.103547649990&type=3

*Szczawin*










https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150256444699991.66029.103547649990&type=3


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Śmiłowice*










https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150260143179991.66468.103547649990&type=3

*Świnoujście - Fort Gerharda*










https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150276399349991.1073741828.103547649990&type=3


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Kobyłka*



















https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150267840914991.67004.103547649990&type=3


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw - Mast of Freedom*










https://www.facebook.com/pages/Maszt-Wolności/272840912921472?fref=ts

PM's office










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1742157&page=65


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw - Independence Run*










https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.883285948356355.1073742302.147708741914083&type=1

*Warsaw - Presidential March for the Independence *










https://www.facebook.com/Komorowski...3077252063553/753868777984394/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan*



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1742157&page=66


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Krakow*



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1742157&page=66


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Wroclaw*



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1742157&page=67


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Jarosław,

Jarosław, Poland - view from my window by ssserpent, on Flickr

Torun
Sunrise by Paul Lapinski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Szczecin
IMG001 by Tomek Zaborowski, on Flickr

Nowy Swiat street
Nowy Swiat street by Vladimir Yaitskiy, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Some pissed off people in Warsaw. 











Bane Rises
Apparently it's the fourth year in a row Independence Day has turned violent. A lot of people are disillusioned with the European Union. 











http://www.nbcnews.com/news/photo/polands-independence-day-ends-violence-n246261


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Just hooligans. No more, no less.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

JanVL said:


> Just hooligans. No more, no less.


For sure. Guys like the idiot with the gloves and mask (facing off against the cops) need to be beaten-down and hog-tied.


----------



## stewie1980 (Nov 7, 2007)

Warsaw

Old Town

View from Saint Anne's bell tower, Warsaw by Stewie1980, on Flickr

Royal Castle

View from Saint Anne's bell tower, Warsaw by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## Venividi (Apr 3, 2010)

Starogard County (Pomeranian Voivodeship)








https://www.google.pl/maps/place/Od...2!3m1!1s0x4702638a6f10fabd:0x1ee8609374973d1a

Koszalin County (West Pomeranian Voivodeship)








https://www.google.pl/maps/place/Gr...2!3m1!1s0x4701c7258f58857f:0xbbfc8e082127f713


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/Filgrafia/...6868574420626/695244013916413/?type=1&theater










https://www.facebook.com/Filgrafia/...6868574420626/694567733984041/?type=1&theater


----------



## elkabel (Dec 14, 2008)

JanVL said:


> *Warsaw - Independence Run*
> 
> []https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/10644978_883286178356332_5541656307787570968_n.jpg?oh=c1a09720142537b1161e6043086b972c&oe=551DBA64&__gda__=1423900430_3a38ee84daae8637c3e4123b4140ed8f[/IMG]
> 
> ...


Dude u forgot about 10x bigger *Independence March* . PEOPLE AFTER THE HORIZON. President march is only the follower created by government, not the society. [walk]








There were some hools but who cares when the number of hools was less than 300 ppl and number of all march was more 100 000 ppl...and was the biggest ever...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5n3BksY4AbU#t=698


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Rzeszów *










*Łętownia*










https://www.facebook.com/CrazyCopter/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Sopot*










*Wschowa *










https://www.facebook.com/CrazyCopter/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw*



















https://www.facebook.com/CrazyCopter/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Beskidy*










*Wadowice*










https://www.facebook.com/CrazyCopter/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Zamek "Dunajec"*










*Tour de Pologne*










https://www.facebook.com/CrazyCopter/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

104876043


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Olsztyn*



















https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.112433799990.21903.103547649990&type=3


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Brynek*










https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.259318459990.26087.103547649990&type=3

*Kurozwęki*










https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150142238284991.60091.103547649990&type=3


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Grodzisk Wielkopolski*



















https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.442179194990.57411.103547649990&type=3


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Jędrzejów*



















https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.277490804990.27949.103547649990&type=3


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Kielce*



















https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.207884064990.24837.103547649990&type=3


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Moszna*










https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150179825119991.61216.103547649990&type=3

*Przasnysz*










https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.418694129990.55803.103547649990&type=3


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Radzyń Chełmiński*










https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.296731064990.41218.103547649990&type=3

*Wojnowice *










https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150243306084991.64223.103547649990&type=3


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Wierzchowiska *










https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150237909189991.63300.103547649990&type=3

*Ostromecko*










https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.242569754990.25789.103547649990&type=3


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Pieskowa Skała*



















https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.278442969990.28578.103547649990&type=3


----------



## elkabel (Dec 14, 2008)

Lublin


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Warsaw
Warsaw, Poland [1500x853] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr

Jelenia Gora
happy hour by werner boehm *, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*


----------



## stewie1980 (Nov 7, 2007)

Warsaw


Castle Square, Warsaw by Stewie1980, on Flickr


Podwale, Warsaw by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I wish someone would show more food and restaurants of Poland, the cuisine is superb. I know rychlik started doing this a while ago. Actually we're making zupa szczawiowa tonight


----------



## markfos (Sep 14, 2012)

^^ Check this site out:

https://www.papurazzi.pl/


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Gdansk*










https://www.facebook.com/fotografia...4608733221239/991102854238487/?type=1&theater

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/fotografia...4608733221239/988460077836098/?type=1&theater


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

markfos said:


> ^^ Check this site out:
> 
> https://www.papurazzi.pl/


I've checked out this site and this looks to be an excellent up-to-date guide to eating in Poland, which my non-Polish friends rave about as some of the most interesting and varied cuisine anywhere. Personally, Polish comfort food always tastes the best


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Szczecin, Central cemetery*










https://www.facebook.com/4Dfoto/pho...0.1416676883./740239212732538/?type=3&theater

*Wroclaw, Hala Stulecia*










https://www.facebook.com/4Dfoto/pho...0.1416676883./726256707464122/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Stargard Szczeciński - Special Economic Zone* (Old military airfield)










https://www.facebook.com/4Dfoto/pho...0.1416676883./718885538201239/?type=3&theater

*Świnoujście - LNG terminal*










https://www.facebook.com/4Dfoto/pho...0.1416676883./716423771780749/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Stargard Szczeciński*










https://www.facebook.com/4Dfoto/pho...0.1416676883./715946381828488/?type=3&theater

*Szczecin*










https://www.facebook.com/4Dfoto/pho...0.1416676883./703836823039444/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Ustka*










https://www.facebook.com/4Dfoto/pho...0.1416676883./702813496475110/?type=3&theater

*Bytów*










https://www.facebook.com/4Dfoto/pho...0.1416676883./699303080159485/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Rowy*










https://www.facebook.com/4Dfoto/pho...0.1416676883./697453560344437/?type=3&theater

*Szczecin*










https://www.facebook.com/4Dfoto/pho...0.1416676883./626890690734058/?type=3&theater


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Poznań*


Poznań Cathedral - West Towers Ostrów Tumski by Le Monde1, on Flickr




Poznań - Former Tenement Houses & Al Fresco Restaurants Old Market Square by Le Monde1, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Morąg, Warmian-Masurian Voivodeship*


Morąg, Mazury, Poland by LeszekZadlo, on Flickr




Morąg, Mazury, Poland by LeszekZadlo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Reszel, Warmian-Masurian Voivodeship*


Zamek Reszel by aarnokurkela, on Flickr




Reszel, Warmia, Poland by LeszekZadlo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Warsaw*


Warsaw summer night by Jurek.P, on Flickr




The interiors of Warsaw churches by Jurek.P, on Flickr​


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Srebrna Góra vineyard near Karków









http://www.winnicasrebrnagora.pl/pl/


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

^^
@dexter2 Wow...:applause:


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Of course this picture is not mine, I forgot to paste source.


----------



## Venividi (Apr 3, 2010)

http://www.bryla.pl/bryla/51,85301,16998891.html?i=0


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pW1RhP]Plac Zamkowy in late autumn by -MeagWell-, on Flickr[/URL]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/qbaYs5]Bench by -MeagWell-, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/nnms75]Old tram in Warsaw by roomman, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/p31ZS7]Warsaw during sunset - view from my room by roomman, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## andrzejN (Nov 17, 2014)

*Bieszczady, Rajskie*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/o1wRgm]The Old Town Market Square in Warsaw by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Łódź from last night:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=860840683956188&set=gm.856753627698247&type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*S7, Kielce South interchange*










https://www.facebook.com/gddkia/pho...5151383870747/848386411880573/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan*



















https://www.facebook.com/Poznan/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan*



















https://www.facebook.com/Poznan/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Gdansk*



















https://www.facebook.com/gdansk/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Gdansk*










https://www.facebook.com/gdansk/photos_stream

*Wroclaw*










https://www.facebook.com/wroclaw.wr...1418332615./10154893514700321/?type=3&theater


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Łódź


















https://www.facebook.com/DarkFrameFoto?fref=photo


----------



## m4rio_cg (Mar 11, 2006)

*Grudziądz*


----------



## HS (Jun 7, 2008)

Katowice on Instagram:


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Łódź









https://www.facebook.com/lodzpl/pho...57355164863/10152696412344864/?type=1&theater


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Łódź


















https://www.facebook.com/lodzpl/pho...57355164863/10152700145414864/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP...0.1418923733./895723307112817/?type=3&theater

*Łódź*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP...0.1418923733./894773683874446/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Kraków*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP...0.1418923733./892469830771498/?type=3&theater

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP...0.1418923733./892329300785551/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Brzeg Castle*










https://www.facebook.com/PolandIsHe...0.1418923852./719900278085513/?type=3&theater

*Szczecin*










https://www.facebook.com/PolandIsHe...0.1418923852./718062851602589/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Sandomierz *










https://www.facebook.com/PolandIsHe...0.1418923895./717199451688929/?type=3&theater

*Plawniowice Palace *










https://www.facebook.com/PolandIsHe...0.1418923895./715198891888985/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*S17*



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=265790&page=56


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*S17*



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=265790&page=56


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw*










By Zapaleniec










By filosss


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Gliwice*










By horizon2

*Gdansk*










By kubael


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan*



















By Sponsor


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Krakow*



















By Tomeyk


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw*



















https://www.facebook.com/znaszejperspektywy/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Ciechanów*



















https://www.facebook.com/znaszejperspektywy/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw*



















https://www.facebook.com/znaszejperspektywy/photos_stream


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Amazing.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/kFjgyi]The new Warsaw by Massimo Usai, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/pKiukD]WARSAW by Massimo Usai, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/om9LHV]70th anniversary warsaw uprising by nie_tak_jeden, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/pHwqe6]2014-waw-_DSC4649 by nie_tak_jeden, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/prvAZg]2014-waw-_DSC4608 by nie_tak_jeden, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/prz6ZH]2014-waw-_DSC4614 by nie_tak_jeden, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pCofY2]2014-waw-powanzki_DSC4736 by nie_tak_jeden, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pYQq2y]2014-waw-powanzki_DSC4790 by nie_tak_jeden, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw Christmas*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/q9A5b5]_DSC4922 by nie_tak_jeden, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ptFy1H]Warsaw's newest and most loved train by nie_tak_jeden, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/q8Tzuu]_DSC4979 by nie_tak_jeden, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/qqgbUk]_DSC5000 by nie_tak_jeden, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Bydgoszcz*




















By mateusz.el


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Cieszyn*



















By ufoizba


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Skoczów*










*Niepołomice*










By ufoizba


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Będzin*



















By ufoizba


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw*



















By MarcinK


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw*










*Lublin*










By MarcinK


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Wroclaw*










https://www.facebook.com/JarmarkBoz...5349543485800/846468522040562/?type=1&theater










https://www.facebook.com/wroclaw.wr...87752695320/10154936581665321/?type=1&theater


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Wroclaw*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*


Lazienki Park 




















https://www.facebook.com/BLOGUSZ/photos_stream?ref=page_internal


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Warsaw definitely knows how to do Christmas lights.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/polandinusa/21-magical-photos-from-christmastime-in-poland-utuk


http://www.buzzfeed.com/polandinusa/21-magical-photos-from-christmastime-in-poland-utuk


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*
University of Warsaw











Old Town









https://www.facebook.com/Warsaw/photos_stream


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw Old Town*



















https://www.facebook.com/TravellingArtPhotographyAG?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Poznan*





















https://www.facebook.com/Poznan/timeline


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Wonderful photos of Poland in Christmas time. Thanks a lot rychlik and Jan for posting it !


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Poznan*




















https://www.facebook.com/Poznan?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*





















https://www.facebook.com/Filgrafia?fref=nf


----------



## Awik (Jan 7, 2006)

Rondo 1 by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


Warsaw by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

it's great to see these old towns brought back to life with Christmas fairs and other year-round activities and not just treated as museums to look at.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Zamosc*




















https://www.facebook.com/spaceryzamojskie?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*




















https://www.facebook.com/Filgrafia?fref=photo


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw*










*Rzeszów*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120308751#post120308751


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Krakow*



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120308751#post120308751


----------



## drawabeats (Nov 23, 2014)

Beauty!!!


----------



## drawabeats (Nov 23, 2014)

I like Krakow and Gdansk


----------



## SunnyWalks (Jan 2, 2015)

*The Main Square and St. Mary's Church in Kraków*



















by me


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2015)

*Church in Niedźwiedzica village and medieval Grodno castle in Zagórze Śląskie*, Lower Silesia


Touched by the Sun's First Rays by Bonnie And Clyde Creative Images


*Świdnica, Lower Silesia, Main Railway Station*

Świdnica Miasto by bless-your-life


----------



## Venividi (Apr 3, 2010)

Tatra Mountains









Warsaw








https://www.facebook.com/BLOGUSZ/ph...7946849403029/313843658813347/?type=1&theater


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

Warsaw


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2015)

*Town hall in Ząbkowice Śląskie, Lower Silesia*


City hall by bless-your-life

*Wojanów palace, Lower Silesia*

Wojanow Palace by bless-your-life


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)

Katowice - budynek Polskiego Koksu.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2015)

*Srebrna Góra*, village in Lower Silesia

Back from the mountains by Grzegorz Adamski

*Wałbrzych*, abandoned mine, Lower Silesia

Szyby górnicze kopalni Wałbrzych by F242UK


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*warsaw*
























https://www.facebook.com/Filgrafia?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*warsaw*




















https://www.facebook.com/birdeyepl?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*warsaw*




















https://www.facebook.com/zamek.krolewski.warszawa?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*warsaw*





















https://www.facebook.com/canonywarszawy?fref=photo


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2015)

*Radziejów*, gothic church church from 1298 and modern interior from 1930 with baroque elements in small town in Cuiavia.

Church by bless-your-life

*Dam on Bystrzyca river*, built in 1910-14 in Lubachów, village in Lower Silesia

Dam on the Bystrzyckie lake by bless-your-life


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Szczawnica*


by Hamster333

*Szczawnica*


by Hamster333


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw*



















https://www.facebook.com/118786934848438/photos/pcb.828932290500562/828931833833941/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Krakow*










*Gdansk*










https://www.facebook.com/118786934848438/photos/pcb.832778510115940/832775990116192/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Mazury*



















https://www.facebook.com/118786934848438/photos/pcb.834309579962833/834309153296209/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Mazury*










https://www.facebook.com/pages/Poland-Move-Your-Imagination/118786934848438

*Pomerania*










https://www.facebook.com/118786934848438/photos/pcb.835187516541706/835185633208561/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Pomerania*










https://www.facebook.com/pages/Poland-Move-Your-Imagination/118786934848438

*Krakow*










https://www.facebook.com/118786934848438/photos/pcb.835891369804654/835889823138142/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Malopolska*










*Dunajec river*










https://www.facebook.com/118786934848438/photos/pcb.835891369804654/835890293138095/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Krakow*










*Morskie Oko*










https://www.facebook.com/118786934848438/photos/pcb.835891369804654/835890676471390/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Bielsko-Biala *










Mountains










https://www.facebook.com/118786934848438/photos/pcb.836436899750101/836436106416847/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/118786934848438/photos/pcb.836436899750101/836436426416815/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Eastern-Poland



















https://www.facebook.com/pages/Poland-Move-Your-Imagination/118786934848438


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Zakopane*



















https://www.facebook.com/OfficePolo...4849894194164/924840864195067/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Wroclaw*



















https://www.facebook.com/wroclaw.wroclove?fref=pb&hc_location=profile_browser


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Lodz*










https://www.facebook.com/lodzpl?fref=pb&hc_location=profile_browser

*Gdansk*










https://www.facebook.com/gdansk/pho...87587700423/10155175689860424/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw*



















https://www.facebook.com/WarszawaNieznana?fref=pb&hc_location=profile_browser


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Świnoujście *



















https://www.facebook.com/swinoujsciemiasto?fref=pb&hc_location=profile_browser


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Tykocin*










https://www.facebook.com/zamekwtykocinie?fref=pb&hc_location=profile_browser

*Tuchów*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP...1343195550836/911526128865868/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan*










https://www.facebook.com/turlejfoto...3396645747188/917454338341418/?type=1&theater










https://www.facebook.com/turlejfoto/photos/pcb.879933542093498/879933235426862/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Złotów*










*Goszcz*










https://www.facebook.com/polskaniezwykla?fref=pb&hc_location=profile_browser


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Objezierze*










https://www.facebook.com/polskaniezwykla?fref=pb&hc_location=profile_browser

*Lubiaz Abbey*










https://www.facebook.com/PolandIsHere?fref=pb&hc_location=profile_browser


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Katowice*










*Rzeszów*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfPoland?fref=pb&hc_location=profile_browser


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Bydgoszcz*










*Torun*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfPoland?fref=pb&hc_location=profile_browser


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Lublin*










https://www.facebook.com/MiastoLubl...0211486374731/863143870414819/?type=1&theater










https://www.facebook.com/MiastoLubl...0211486374731/863143923748147/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

* Białystok*



















https://www.facebook.com/Wschodzacy.Bialystok/photos_stream


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Polish Baywatch*





















https://www.facebook.com/pages/Poland-Move-Your-Imagination/118786934848438?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Lublin*





















https://www.facebook.com/MiastoLublin?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Lublin*



















https://www.facebook.com/MiastoLublin?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Lublin*




















https://www.facebook.com/MiastoLublin?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Lublin*





















https://www.facebook.com/MiastoLublin?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Lublin*





















https://www.facebook.com/MiastoLublin?fref=photo


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Cistercian Abbey in Henryków*


by Hamster333


by Hamster333


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Lighthouse in Ustka*


by Hamster333

*Sunset in Ustka*


by Hamster333


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Wind turbines, Lower Silesia*



by Hamster333

*Road in Pieniny Mountains*


by Hamster333


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Main Square in Tarnów*


by Hamster333


*Tarnów Główny Railway Station*


by Hamster333


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Lądek-Zdrój, Poland*


by Hamster333

*
Holy Trinity Column in Lądek-Zdrój, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Main Square in Wałbrzych*









by Hamster333


*Meteorological Obserwatory with restaurant on Śnieżka (1602 m), Sudety Mountains*









by Hamster333


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oxnnYG]Saturday Night Fever by Jurek.P, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/pdZEjz]Copernicus by Jurek.P, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Gdańsk, Poland*


Gdansk by frasse21, on Flickr


arrow by Michal Drzewicz, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Castle in Niepołomice*









by Hamster333









by Hamster333


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Suspension bridge across Dunajec River in Sromowce Niżne*









by Hamster333


*Sopczański Gully in Pieniny Mountains*









by Hamster333


----------



## Venividi (Apr 3, 2010)

JanVL said:


> *Morskie Oko*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^
actually it's Czarny Staw pod Rysami (Black Lake below Mount Rysy)

this is Morskie Oko:








http://corvus5.deviantart.com/art/Morskie-Oko-I-180574757

Czarny Staw pod Rysami and Morskie Oko:








https://www.pinterest.com/pin/102808803964679828/


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for correcting :cheers:.


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Lake Dobczyce in winter*









by Hamster333


*Roadside shrine in Biała Woda, Pieniny Mountains*









by Hamster333


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pwLG73]ul. Świętokrzyska by Anatomia Formy SSC, on Flickr[/URL]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/pfj7A9]ul. Świętokrzyska by Anatomia Formy SSC, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Kozi Wierch and Buczynowa Siklawa Waterfall in Tatra Mountains, Poland*









by Hamster333


*Wielka Siklawa Waterfall in Tatra Mountains, Poland*









by Hamster333


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Lublin*





















https://www.facebook.com/MiastoLublin?fref=photo


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Wooden church in Białka Tatrzańska*









by Hamster333


*Gorce Mountains*









by Hamster333


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Zakopane before a storm*









by Hamster333


*Church of the Holy Family in Zakopane*









by Hamster333


----------



## Venividi (Apr 3, 2010)

Dolina Pięciu Stawów Polskich (The Valley of the Five Polish Lakes )








http://www.birdwatching.pl/galeria/uzytkownik/413/zdjecie/26967

Sand dunes in Słowiński National Park








http://pomorskie.travel/Odkrywaj-Pr...a-Parki_Narodowe/2542/S_owi_ski_Park_Narodowy


----------



## Venividi (Apr 3, 2010)

destruction caused by the whirlwind (Kuyavian-Pomeranian voivodeship)








http://polska.newsweek.pl/traby-powietrzne-mozliwe-dzis-nad-polska,94167,1,1.html

Piaszno (Kashubia region)








http://www.national-geographic.pl/foto/fotografia/kaszuby-367992


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Castle in Moszna*









by Hamster333


*Baltic beach
*








by Hamster333


----------



## Venividi (Apr 3, 2010)

baltic coast in Karwieńskie Błoto Drugie (Puck County)








by me

bike path in Puck county (Pomeranian voivodeship)








by me


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Niedzica Castle*









by Hamster333


*Lake Czorsztyn*









by Hamster333


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Castle in Książ*









by Hamster333









by Hamster333


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Krakow










Masuria










https://www.facebook.com/118786934848438/photos/pcb.840463872680737/840462186014239/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Poznan



















https://www.facebook.com/Poznan?fref=ts


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw*

Grave of the unknown soldier










*Lodz*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP...1343195550836/929593767059104/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Krakow*




















https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP...1343195550836/929374713747676/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Krakow*



















https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP...1343195550836/929374830414331/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Krakow*



















https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP...1343195550836/929374957080985/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Gdansk*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP...1343195550836/925601407458340/?type=1&theater

*Przemyśl*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP...1343195550836/925122604172887/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Grodziec Castle *










https://www.facebook.com/PolandIsHe...3388929403317/753360448072829/?type=1&theater

*Wiekszyce Palace *










https://www.facebook.com/PolandIsHe...3388929403317/752934874782053/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Szczecin *










https://www.facebook.com/PolandIsHe...3388929403317/752934244782116/?type=1&theater

*Gdansk *










https://www.facebook.com/PolandIsHe...3388929403317/752912724784268/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Lancut Castle *










https://www.facebook.com/PolandIsHe...3388929403317/751183851623822/?type=1&theater

*Mountain Shelter in Kondratowa Valley*










https://www.facebook.com/PolandIsHe...3388929403317/749009231841284/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Bydgoszcz *










https://www.facebook.com/PL.Polska....9926805399028/885863994805305/?type=1&theater

*Krupówki *










https://www.facebook.com/PL.Polska....9926805399028/883787041679667/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Solina *










https://www.facebook.com/PL.Polska....9926805399028/883267028398335/?type=1&theater

*Gdynia*










https://www.facebook.com/PL.Polska....9926805399028/881817391876632/?type=1&theater


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*





















https://www.facebook.com/Filgrafia?fref=photo


----------



## _Kwazeusz (Jun 26, 2013)

*Przemyśl* http://visit.przemysl.pl/en









source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88294052&postcount=236










source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97500748&postcount=516


----------



## spyDH (Jan 7, 2012)

*Krakow:*








*Jeśli kogoś zaciekawiły moje kadry, zapraszam do kliknięcia linku pod postem *


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Rock labirynths in Tabel Mountains*









by Hamster333









by Hamster333


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/MetroPolish?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Lublin*





















https://www.facebook.com/igerslublin?fref=photo


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Rytro, Beskid Sądecki.










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP...1343195550836/933633366655144/?type=1&theater

Warsaw on Valentine










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP...1343195550836/932315093453638/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Krakow










https://www.facebook.com/polskaniez...0036887048019/887155571336143/?type=1&theater

Łagów 










https://www.facebook.com/polskaniez...0036887048019/882706565114377/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Wroclaw










https://www.facebook.com/wroclaw.wr...1424296941./10155205303345321/?type=3&theater

Gdynia










https://www.facebook.com/Gdynia/pho...8404567511886/961052293913772/?type=1&theater


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Podhale - Poland's southernmost region*









by Hamster333


*Fort Srebrna Góra*









by Hamster333


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Szczawnica*









by Hamster333


*Gorce Mountains*









by Hamster333


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Kościelec and Świnica in Tatra Mountains*









by Hamster333


*Mnich in Tatra Mountains*









by Hamster333


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Babia Góra National Park in Beskids Mountains*









by Hamster333


*Rysy (on the right) - the highest peak in Poland, Tatra Mountains*









by Hamster333


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Wroclaw*



















https://www.facebook.com/jarekciurusfoto/photos_stream


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Lublin*























https://www.facebook.com/MiastoLublin


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Hotel Monopol in Wrocław*









by Hamster333


*Monument of John of Nepomuk in Wrocław*









by Hamster333


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/warszawaod...6877582361279/807143726001328/?type=1&theater


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

And they wonder why Poland doesn't get along with Russia.


*Poland asks Russia for grounds of failure to return Smolensk plane wreck*

_Poland has asked Russia for a written statement of the grounds for its failure to date to hand over the wreck of the presidential plane that crashed in Smolensk in 2010. _


The Russian authorities have promised a written response to the question by the end of March, senior Polish diplomats told the Polish Radio. Russia is yet to hand over the remains of the plane, whose crash killed President Lech Kaczyński and 96 others onboard, despite repeated requests from Poland. The issue was one of the subjects of discussions with the Russian deputy minister of foreign affairs, Vladimir Titov, during his visit to Warsaw on Monday. (an) Source: Polskie Radio - See more at: http://www.thenews.pl/1/10/Artykul/...urn-Smolensk-plane-wreck#sthash.epm8iXtb.dpuf



http://www.thenews.pl/1/10/Artykul/...nds-of-failure-to-return-Smolensk-plane-wreck


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Very off-topic here. This is a photo forum .


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Tarnów*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP...1343195550836/937922419559572/?type=1&theater

*Zamość*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP...1343195550836/937409659610848/?type=1&theater


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm going to visit Zamosc when the city walls are restored, probably this year, should look amazing to have this entire urban ensemble restored so beautifully, of course more work is needed.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Urbanista1 said:


> I'm going to visit Zamosc when the city walls are restored, probably this year, should look amazing to have this entire urban ensemble restored so beautifully, of course more work is needed.


Yeah, I'd like to see Zamosc some day. That, and Lublin.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oJCGrY]The Old Town by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr[/URL]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/ouaLgT]Mariensztat and the National Stadium by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Warsaw

[url=https://flic.kr/p/qfstTa]The Palace on the Water by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr[/URL]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/oubu4P]Chopin's monument by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Baltic sea by elnina999, on Flickr


Coat of arms of Sopot, Poland by elnina999, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Sopot*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/qWPf7j]for friend from Norway, grey days again by Smo_Q Dx, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/qFbe8q]gloomy,gloomier,end - very irregular comparison of adjectives by Smo_Q Dx, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Rzeszow*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/rsaqxA]because you like it... by Smo_Q Dx, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/r8URgE]Morning in Rzeszów by Smo_Q Dx, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Pieniny Mountains*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/nW7yVb]Pieniny, Poland June 2014 by Smo_Q Dx, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/nWXxqf]The Dunajec River, Poland June 2014 by Smo_Q Dx, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Krakow*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/cLPf33]Poland Cracow Main Square August 2012 by Smo_Q Dx, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/cP4yDd]Poland Cracow Main Square /2/ August 2012 by Smo_Q Dx, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Krakow*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/dqdjrN]Poland Cracow August 2012 by Smo_Q Dx, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/dqjto3]Poland Cracow Alegria August 2012 by Smo_Q Dx, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Lublin*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ncjRTh]Lublin Cathedral Poland February 2014 by Smo_Q Dx, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/kGyFyM]a bit "washed out" shot, Hotel Grand Lublin February 2014 by Smo_Q Dx, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*





















https://www.facebook.com/FotoRadoslawPa3?fref=photo


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

My photos of *Toruń*:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*


----------



## gość_111r4 (Oct 9, 2014)

del


----------



## gość_111r4 (Oct 9, 2014)

del


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

*Bydgoszcz*. Photos by *krystiand*, taken by his permission from his thread.



krystiand said:


> 1354. W dzień w jedną stronę
> 
> 
> 1355. W nocy w drugą


----------



## spyDH (Jan 7, 2012)

Przemyśl.


----------



## FEJM (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Bialystok*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/qJZgeS]Białystok architecture (1) by Krzysztof D., on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/qt8u4C]Church in Białystok (3) by Krzysztof D., on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Bialystok*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/qHp815]Church in Białystok (4) by Krzysztof D., on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/qsv4d7]Branicki Palace by Krzysztof D., on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Sandomierz*





















https://www.facebook.com/groups/251543791618318/


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Sandomierz*





















https://www.facebook.com/groups/251543791618318/


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Sandomierz*





















https://www.facebook.com/muzeum.zamek.sandomierz?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Sandomierz*
Polish craft beer has been going strong for a few years now.




















https://www.facebook.com/lapidariumsandomierz?fref=photo


----------



## FEJM (Sep 22, 2011)

*Pelplin*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Pelplin*






















https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...ezjalnego+Centrum+Informacji+Turystycznej.jpg


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Zamość*





















https://www.facebook.com/spaceryzamojskie/timeline


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Zamość*




















https://www.facebook.com/spaceryzamojskie?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Zamość*




















https://www.facebook.com/spaceryzamojskie?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Tarnów*





















https://www.facebook.com/TarnowMojeM?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Chęciny*





















https://www.facebook.com/okiemdrona?fref=photo


----------



## FEJM (Sep 22, 2011)

*Oliwa*


----------



## FEJM (Sep 22, 2011)

*Oliwa*


----------



## spyDH (Jan 7, 2012)

Bieszczady z Polańczyka.


----------



## FEJM (Sep 22, 2011)

*Rzucewo*


----------



## FEJM (Sep 22, 2011)

*Zamosc*


----------



## FEJM (Sep 22, 2011)

*Pszczyna*


----------



## spyDH (Jan 7, 2012)

Kraków, Teatr im. Juliusza Słowackiego.


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

*Bydgoszcz. Casimir the Great University*






_by soren5en_


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw Uprising Museum*






















https://www.facebook.com/1944pl?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm glad this is getting some attention.

*Poland summons U.S. ambassador over FBI head's Holocaust remarks*



http://news.yahoo.com/poland-summon-u-ambassador-over-fbi-heads-holocaust-112916075.html



http://news.yahoo.com/poland-summon-u-ambassador-over-fbi-heads-holocaust-112916075.html



http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...9/fbi-director-got-it-wrong-on-the-holocaust/


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Though this is a photo thread solely


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

This needs a wide audience.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Poland and US have a very old and very strong historic relationship. After all Polish generals helped liberate US during war of independence. This is reprehensible but will pass.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Do Japanese know Poland?

Turn on *cc * in Youtube for English subtitles.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Watch this in full screen.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Łodz*




















https://www.facebook.com/pawelaugustyniakfotografia?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Łodz*




















https://www.facebook.com/pawelaugustyniakfotografia?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Łodz*





















https://www.facebook.com/pawelaugustyniakfotografia?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Łodz*




















https://www.facebook.com/FotograficznaLodz?fref=photo


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Last picture is from Zgierz, small city near Łódź.


----------



## FEJM (Sep 22, 2011)

*Lubomierz*


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Warsaw - Orlen Marathon



















https://www.facebook.com/ORLENMarathon/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Gdansk



















https://www.facebook.com/gdansk/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Łódź*










*Krakow*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfPoland/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Kłodzko*










*Bydgoszcz*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfPoland/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Wałbrzych*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP...0.1430067694./954920597859754/?type=3&theater

*Książ*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP...0.1430067694./953377981347349/?type=3&theater


----------



## ElanorFairbairn (Dec 15, 2011)

_Kwazeusz said:


> Co to jest "Greater Poland"? NIe tłumaczy się nazw własnych. http://sjp.pwn.pl/sjp/rzeczownik-wlasny;2518579.html


Oczywiście, że się tłumaczy, w odpowiedniej sytuacji i w odpowiednim kontekście. Czy pisząc po polsku będziesz używać nazw London i Paris, czy może jednak Londyn i Paryż?
Ot, chociażby tutaj takie krótkie uwagi o tłumaczeniu polskich nazw geograficznych na angielski: http://serwistlumacza.com/content/view/27/32/


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*





















https://www.facebook.com/wilanow?fref=photo


----------



## moionet (Nov 10, 2013)

ElanorFairbairn said:


> Oczywiście, że się tłumaczy, w odpowiedniej sytuacji i w odpowiednim kontekście. Czy pisząc po polsku będziesz używać nazw London i Paris, czy może jednak Londyn i Paryż?
> Ot, chociażby tutaj takie krótkie uwagi o tłumaczeniu polskich nazw geograficznych na angielski: http://serwistlumacza.com/content/view/27/32/


Z tegoż źródła:



> Angielskie nazwy dwóch innych polskich krain geograficznych funkcjonują bardziej jako objaśnienia znaczeń niż pełnoprawne nazwy:
> 
> Wielkopolska - Great Poland / Greater Poland,
> Małopolska - Little Poland / Lesser Poland.
> ...


http://sjp.pwn.pl/sjp/rzeczownik-wlasny;2518579.html


----------



## ElanorFairbairn (Dec 15, 2011)

Re: moionet.
Nie dyskutuję z tym, że w tym temacie lepiej byłoby pisać Wielkopolska, chociażby po to, żeby ułatwić wyszukiwanie informacji osobom ewentualnie zaintersowanym danym miejscem. Sprzeciwiam się tylko kategorycznemu stwierdzeniu, że nazw własnych się nie tłumaczy, bo tłumaczy się, jak najbardziej, zależy tylko jakie, gdzie i po co.


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

rychlik said:


> To all the haters.
> 
> 
> *27 Reasons You Should Never Visit Poland*
> ...


The photos on this thread are not fake and say a lot about Poland. Incredibly beautiful landscape and despite devastation in WW2, many beautiful cities which are being wonderfully restored - I love Poland! Hope to return in the not too distant future.


----------



## --Arkadia-- (May 4, 2015)

Some pictures from yesterday - Toruń.


----------



## ReiLoco (May 3, 2015)

Go Polska!


----------



## _Kwazeusz (Jun 26, 2013)

ElanorFairbairn said:


> Oczywiście, że się tłumaczy, w odpowiedniej sytuacji i w odpowiednim kontekście. Czy pisząc po polsku będziesz używać nazw London i Paris, czy może jednak Londyn i Paryż?
> Ot, chociażby tutaj takie krótkie uwagi o tłumaczeniu polskich nazw geograficznych na angielski: http://serwistlumacza.com/content/view/27/32/


"Londyn" i "Paryż" to uznane w języku polskim rzeczowniki własne dwóch stolic europejskich.
Nikt mnie nie namówi do pisania po angielsku "Greater Poland", "Lesser Poland", bo podejrzewam, że to wynik kompleksów tłumaczy, których ja nie posiadam. Dlaczego nie wzbogacić angielskiego o nowe słowo "Wielkopolska", tylko na siłę i koślawo tłumaczyć nazwę polskiego regionu na ten język? Tylko dlatego, bo angielskojęzyczni nie potrafią wymówić "Wielkopolska"?


----------



## ElanorFairbairn (Dec 15, 2011)

_Kwazeusz said:


> "Londyn" i "Paryż" to uznane w języku polskim rzeczowniki własne dwóch stolic europejskich.
> Nikt mnie nie namówi do pisania po angielsku "Greater Poland", "Lesser Poland", bo podejrzewam, że to wynik kompleksów tłumaczy, których ja nie posiadam. Dlaczego nie wzbogacić angielskiego o nowe słowo "Wielkopolska", tylko na siłę i koślawo tłumaczyć nazwę polskiego regionu na ten język? Tylko dlatego, bo angielskojęzyczni nie potrafią wymówić "Wielkopolska"?


Ależ o to właśnie chodzi, że nikt Cię nie namawia. Wydaje mi się, że po prostu warto widzieć, że taka opcja istnieje, nie jest wykluczona, a wręcz przeciwnie, jak najbardziej podparta naukowo (mogę znaleźć źródła, jeśli Cię interesują, nie chcę tu teraz spamować.)
Natomiast z wytkaniem tłumaczom kompleksów to proszę o wstrzymanie się :nono: - kwestia tłumaczenia nazw własnych to bardzo poważny temat w translatoryce i akurat kompleksy nie mają tu wiele do powiedzenia - szybciej już ideologia.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Krakow*





















https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfPoland?fref=photo


----------



## m4rio_cg (Mar 11, 2006)

*Grudziądz*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Łódź*












*Warsaw*











https://www.facebook.com/skywideo?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Poland-Move-Your-Imagination/118786934848438?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Poland-Move-Your-Imagination/118786934848438?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Lublin*




















https://www.facebook.com/pages/Poland-Move-Your-Imagination/118786934848438?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Podlasie region.*






















https://www.facebook.com/PodlaskieKlimaty?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/POLISH-BEER/16273387395?fref=photo


https://www.facebook.com/pages/POLISH-BEER/16273387395?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

We need to promote this image more.
Brandenburg Gate, Berlin 1945. Looks like a still from film footage. Anyways, you see the Soviet flag and a Polish flag. I didn't know Poles fought in Berlin. It seems there were orders to remove the Polish flag to give the Soviet Russians all the glory. The soldier who put it up was apparently killed and documentary film footage was re-shot with only Soviet flags. I learn more online than in school. 











https://www.facebook.com/groups/141635995893840/


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Poznan*
Early morning.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/rEsATU]diddle dally by ewitsoe, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/qDq9SR]delicate balance by ewitsoe, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Rysse (Jul 8, 2008)

Balloon Festival Krzyżowa 2015










Sosnówka near Karpacz, Karkonosze Mountains










Source - https://www.facebook.com/mjagiellicz?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/KsiazWalbrzych?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Poznan*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/rc6TyR]hour of blue by ewitsoe, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/qA2ypR]Gołębia by ewitsoe, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Poznan*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/bmYS9k]patina by ewitsoe, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/buUzW6]foolish wanderings by ewitsoe, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Poznan*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/emnh5V]Ostrów Tumski by ewitsoe, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/eSxPHR]Noc Kupały (St. John's Night ) POZNAN by ewitsoe, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

Warsaw


Wolska street in Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


Marszałkowska street by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


----------



## ArW (Apr 28, 2015)

*Gdansk*



















by me


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/okgGyE]Zamek Krasiczyn / Krasiczyn castle, Poland by PolandMFA, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/okriqo]Zamek Krasiczyn / Krasiczyn castle, Poland by PolandMFA, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Krakow*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/spMeSd]Krakow, Poland (January 2015) by H_E_L, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/cEsXWC]Ania i Bartek by Marcin Sowa, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Jarosław*
South east Poland.





















https://www.facebook.com/jacekpzlp?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Did not know Jarosław had such a nice fortress wall.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Jarosław*
Dominican Church




















https://www.facebook.com/DominikanieJaroslaw/timeline


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Giewront*










*Moszna*










https://www.facebook.com/NajpiekniejszePolskieZabytki/photos_stream


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Krakow*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Lublin*



















https://www.facebook.com/MiastoLublin?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*




















https://www.facebook.com/warszawazlotuptaka?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Royal Baths
*Warsaw*












https://www.facebook.com/pages/Łazienki-Królewskie-Warsaw/236842036424048


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Wieliczka Salt Mine*
Wieliczka salt mine (near *Krakow*). A European wonder. Sculpted out of salt. Many, many years ago.





















https://www.facebook.com/pages/Kopalnia-Soli-Wieliczka/215537704955?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Wieliczka Salt Mine*




















https://www.facebook.com/pages/Kopalnia-Soli-Wieliczka/215537704955?fref=photo


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw*



















https://www.facebook.com/Filgrafia/photos_stream?ref=page_internal


----------



## FEJM (Sep 22, 2011)

*Stoczek Klasztorny*


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Łódź*



















https://www.facebook.com/lodzpl/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan*










https://www.facebook.com/turlejfoto...0.1434498530./971295432957308/?type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/turlejfoto...0.1434498628./912794032140782/?type=3&theater


----------



## FEJM (Sep 22, 2011)

*Warsaw*


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Wrocław*


impressive facades by Werner Böhm, on Flickr


*Opole*


small town reflection by Werner Böhm, on Flickr


----------



## Ens (Aug 15, 2014)

*Warsaw*


ElaJ,Warszawa. Muzeum Fryderyka Chopina w Pałacu Ostrogskich. Widok z okna na mural i Stadion Narodowy.


*Łódź*

Łódź - polski Manchester / Lodz - Polish Manchester by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr


----------



## Venividi (Apr 3, 2010)

Oak trees in Rogalin Landscape Park, Poznań and Śrem County (Greater Poland Voivodeship)


Suwałki county (Podlaskie Voivodeship)


http://wyborcza.pl/5,140981,18187707,Suwalszczyzna__Tatry__Baltyk____Wyniki_konkursu_Wiki.html?i=0


----------



## Venividi (Apr 3, 2010)

Prądnik valley (Kraków county, Lesser Poland Voivodeship)


Ogrodzieniec, Zawiercie County (Silesian Voivodeship)


http://wyborcza.pl/5,140981,18187707,Suwalszczyzna__Tatry__Baltyk____Wyniki_konkursu_Wiki.html?i=0


----------



## Venividi (Apr 3, 2010)

Tatra Mountains seen from Polish Spisz (Nowy Targ County, Lesser Poland Voivodeship) 


Pieniny (Lesser Poland Voivodeship)


http://wyborcza.pl/5,140981,18187707,Suwalszczyzna__Tatry__Baltyk____Wyniki_konkursu_Wiki.html?i=0


----------



## Venividi (Apr 3, 2010)

Beach in Białogóra village, Puck County (Pomeranian voivodeship)


Karkonosze Mountains (Lower Silesian Voivodeship)


http://wyborcza.pl/5,140981,18187707,Suwalszczyzna__Tatry__Baltyk____Wyniki_konkursu_Wiki.html?i=0


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/o1wRgm]The Old Town Market Square in Warsaw by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/obBKUu]Sunset over Warsaw - view of the western part of the city by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## FEJM (Sep 22, 2011)

*Reszel*


----------



## FEJM (Sep 22, 2011)

*Lidzbark Warminski*


----------



## FEJM (Sep 22, 2011)

*Torun*


----------



## FEJM (Sep 22, 2011)

*Lublin*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Zamość*




















https://www.facebook.com/spaceryzamojskie?fref=photo


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Wroclaw



















https://www.facebook.com/MLFotArch/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Warsaw



















https://www.facebook.com/pages/Foto...tian-Deptuła/251438415053425?sk=photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Sopot*










*Białystok*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP...0.1435507712./983368561681624/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Ujazd - Krzyżtopór castle*










*Przyborowice *










https://www.facebook.com/polskaniezwykla/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Kopice*










*Nielubia*










https://www.facebook.com/polskaniezwykla/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Gdansk*










*Wang Church*










https://www.facebook.com/PolandIsHere/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Wroclaw*



















https://www.facebook.com/wroclawzlotuptaka/photos_stream?ref=page_internal


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Wroclaw*



















https://www.facebook.com/wroclawzlotuptaka/photos_stream?ref=page_internal


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Wroclaw*



















https://www.facebook.com/wroclawzlotuptaka/photos_stream?ref=page_internal


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan*



















https://www.facebook.com/turlejfoto/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Klucz interchange*










*Road nr. 22*










https://www.facebook.com/gddkia/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Region of the Bug River in Eastern-Poland*



















https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1014128408621968.1073741833.150140895020728&type=3


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Lublin*



















https://www.facebook.com/MuzeumLubelskiewLublinie?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Lublin*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Gdansk*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/qAscNj]Gdansk_DSC1730-Edit by Terri Butler, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/pW2tXh]Gdansk_DSC1720-Edit by Terri Butler, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Chęciny*




























https://www.facebook.com/swietokrzy...1435518129./10153240718292673/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Tokarnia museum* 










And somewhere in the Swietokrzyskie province










https://www.facebook.com/swietokrzyskie/photos_stream


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Lublin*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/8Eu9aJ]Lublin by Nondenim, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/seP2F3]Lublin | Old Town by Alexandra João, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Białystok *



















https://www.facebook.com/Wschodzacy.Bialystok


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Solina*










https://www.facebook.com/miejscapodkarpacie/photos_stream

*Gdansk*










https://www.facebook.com/gdansk/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Gdansk*



















https://www.facebook.com/gdansk/pho...1435519004./10155722342885424/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/WarszawaNieznana/photos_stream










https://www.facebook.com/BLOGUSZ/ph...0.1435519285./370010536529992/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan*










*Szamotuły*










https://www.facebook.com/1944710039...0.1435519365./915141488518039/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Katowice*



















https://www.facebook.com/fotografia.architektury.piotr.krajewski/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw*



















https://www.facebook.com/fotografia.architektury.piotr.krajewski/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Bydgoszcz*



















https://www.facebook.com/bydgoszczpl/photos_stream


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Gdynia*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/p5mj6r]Molo Gdynia Orłowo by maciek lukowicz, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/p5m6Pn]Plaża Gdynia Orłowo by maciek lukowicz, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Gdynia*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/qd4hSy]DSC_0159 by maciek lukowicz, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/qCKENJ]Mordor by maciek lukowicz, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## abrasasindustries (Mar 15, 2015)

JanVL said:


> *Region of the Bug River in Eastern-Poland*


Very beatiful.



JanVL said:


> *Gdansk*
> *Wang Church*


This beautiful church is unusual for Poland.


----------



## moionet (Nov 10, 2013)

abrasasindustries said:


> > Originally Posted by *JanVL*
> > _*Wang Church*_
> 
> 
> This beautiful church is unusual for Poland.


Because it was "imported" from Norway 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vang_stave_church


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Krakow*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/v8sJgP]150620-Z-OL711-136 by S.C. Air National Guard, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ubjwv2]150620-Z-OL711-140 by S.C. Air National Guard, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*




















https://www.facebook.com/mkidn?fref=photo


----------



## stewie1980 (Nov 7, 2007)

Gdansk


Old Motława River, Gdansk by Stewie1980, on Flickr


Long Market, Gdansk by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Wroclaw*










https://www.facebook.com/wroclaw.wr...1436626824./10155725785890321/?type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/wroclaw.wr...1436626828./10155712279245321/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Zamość*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP....1436626950./1013301072021706/?type=3&theater

*Darłówko*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP....1436626950./1011798688838611/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP....1436626950./1010936118924868/?type=3&theater

*Sanok Skansen*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP....1436626950./1013817058636774/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Łęczyca*










https://www.facebook.com/polskaniez...0.1436627165./963056943746005/?type=3&theater

*Pszczewo*










https://www.facebook.com/polskaniez...0.1436627165./956867857698247/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Gdansk*










https://www.facebook.com/fotoLajt/p...0.1436627413./861975717227080/?type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/fotoLajt/p...0.1436627413./861975727227079/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Międzyzdroje *










https://www.facebook.com/PL.Polska....0.1436627278./964899390235098/?type=3&theater

*Hel*










https://www.facebook.com/PL.Polska....0.1436627839./941264969265207/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Sopot*










https://www.facebook.com/trojmiasto....1436628001./1126048497420586/?type=3&theater

*Pomorze*










https://www.facebook.com/aerovideop...0.1436628136./758354734205133/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Czocha castle*










https://www.facebook.com/Najpieknie...0.1436628201./989812784376927/?type=3&theater

*Krzyżtopór castle*










https://www.facebook.com/Najpieknie...0.1436628264./986851744673031/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Szklarska Poręba*










https://www.facebook.com/WyjatkoweM....1436628367./1691339914411119/?type=3&theater

*Krakow*










https://www.facebook.com/WyjatkoweM....1436628421./1677698492441928/?type=3&theater


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Krakow*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/dv7ua6]Kraków by serendipity_always, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/dv7uia]Kraków by serendipity_always, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/vwLARo]2014-08-13_20-28-05 by Jozef Rutkiewicz, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/uPukF4]Samotne drzewo i chabry by Szymon Wiatr, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/rAY3bD]Nieczynna stacja kolejowa w Głubczycach by Szymon Wiatr, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/qB4nP6]Głubczyce w dzień powszedni by Szymon Wiatr, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Lublin*





















https://www.facebook.com/lublin700?fref=photo


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

*Gdańsk.Marina*








_my pics_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

*Poznań.Stary Browar.*








_my pics_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

*Warsaw.Aleja Róż (street).*








_my pics_


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)

Olsztyn near Częstochowa


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)

Olsztyn near Częstochowa


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

*Pyszniańska Przełęcz, Lesser Poland*










author: Julita Chudko
http://julitachudko.pl/


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Krakow*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/qMUJWs]Blue - Jewish synagogue by Leon Drago, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/rgnDQ2]Cinderella by Leon Drago, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

* Gdańsk.Żuraw.*








_my pics_


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan*



















https://www.facebook.com/lazegapoznanska/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Katowice*










*Zamość*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfPoland/photos_stream


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Krakow*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/voX5FV]Kopiec Kościuszki / Kosciuszko Mound by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/vpi6i2]Kopiec Kościuszki / Kosciuszko Mound by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/uyQHUF]WARSAW by Bartek Morris, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/uwisLU]IS_DSC_8882 by Bartek Morris, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Podlaskie region.*
One with nature. Old school farming is the best. 





















https://www.facebook.com/PodlaskieKlimaty?fref=photo


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

*Gniezno* - Market, today. Hot...
The curtain of water


A small beach...


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan*



















https://www.facebook.com/Poznan/pho...1437243340./10153112349052893/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan*



















https://www.facebook.com/Poznan/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Wroclaw*



















https://www.facebook.com/wroclaw.wroclove/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Toruń*



















https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP....1437243680./1019035541448259/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Połonina Caryńska *










*Krasiczyn*










https://www.facebook.com/polskaniezwykla/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw*



















https://www.facebook.com/WarszawaNi...1437243979./10152927289442093/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warsaw*




















https://www.facebook.com/WarszawaNi...1437243979./10152902572432093/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Wroclaw



















https://www.facebook.com/MLFotArch/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Krakow*



















https://www.facebook.com/wwwKrakowPL/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Krakow*



















https://www.facebook.com/wwwKrakowPL/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Krakow*



















https://www.facebook.com/wwwKrakowPL/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Katowice*



















https://www.facebook.com/Katowice.eu/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Lublin*



















https://www.facebook.com/MiastoLublin/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Bydgoszcz*



















https://www.facebook.com/bydgoszczpl/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Bydgoszcz*



















https://www.facebook.com/bydgoszczpl/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Białystok*



















https://www.facebook.com/Wschodzacy.Bialystok/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan*



















https://www.facebook.com/Poznan


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Tychy*










*Sopot*










https://www.facebook.com/CrazyCopter/photos_stream


----------



## stewie1980 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Stocznia Gdańska*


Gdansk Shipyard by Stewie1980, on Flickr


Gdansk Shipyard by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Wrocław*




















https://www.facebook.com/wroclawzlotuptaka?fref=photo


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Krakow*



















https://www.facebook.com/CrazyCopte...0.1437489812./708544735944133/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Sopot*










*Krakow*










https://www.facebook.com/CrazyCopte...0.1437490237./685417528256854/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Dąbrowa Górnicza*










*Wschowa*










https://www.facebook.com/CrazyCopte...0.1437490344./554267168038558/?type=3&theater


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Lodz*



















https://www.facebook.com/pawelaugustyniakfotografia?fref=photo


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2015)

*Świdnica, Lower Silesia*









*Toruń, Kuiavia*


----------



## Ens (Aug 15, 2014)

*Kraków *


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*






















https://www.facebook.com/pages/ŚWIAT-ARCHITEKTURY/135819423155007?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Gdansk*



















https://www.facebook.com/miastogdanskbynight?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Lublin*





















https://www.facebook.com/PhilipsLightingPoland?fref=photo


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

*Poznań
*

Poznań skyline by Przemysław Turlej, on Flickr


Old Brewery revitalisation by Przemysław Turlej, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan*










https://www.facebook.com/Poznan/photos_stream

*Wroclaw*










https://www.facebook.com/wroclaw.wr...1438267576./10155855913290321/?type=3&theater


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

*Wrocław*



















author:
https://pl-pl.facebook.com/wroclawzlotuptaka?filter=1


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2015)

*Radków, Lower Silesia*, Stołowe Mountains









*Toruń, Kuiavia*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Warsaw remembers the Warsaw Uprising.
August 1






















http://wiadomosci.onet.pl/warszawa/miasto-zatrzymalo-sie-godzina-w-w-warszawie/fnjz2h


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*




















https://www.facebook.com/warsawinsider


----------



## Ens (Aug 15, 2014)

*Tyniec Benedictine abbey*
Opactwo benedyktynów w Tyńcu / Tyniec Benedictine abbey by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

*Sopot*
Polish beaches by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Poznan










https://www.facebook.com/turlejfoto....1438863589./1013169485436569/?type=3&theater

Wroclaw










https://www.facebook.com/wroclaw.wr...1438863692./10155873327525321/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Gdansk



















https://www.facebook.com/gdansk/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Katowice










Warsaw










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfPoland/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Darłówko










Toruń










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfPoland/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Zamość










Krasiczyn










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfPoland/photos_stream


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Wrocław*





















https://www.facebook.com/wroclaw.wroclove?fref=photo


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Wroclaw










Grudziądz










https://www.facebook.com/PL.Polska.Poland/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Grudziądz



















https://www.facebook.com/MariuszNasieniewskiFotograf


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*
Corpus Christi a few months back.











https://www.facebook.com/radiopoland?fref=photo


----------



## ArW (Apr 28, 2015)

*St. Alexander’s Church, Warsaw*



















by me


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

> In early August I spent a week in the beautiful city Warsaw, the capital of Poland, to made these amazing videos. With up to 43 ° Celsius, it was very hard for me to carry the heavy camera equipment throughout the day. Nevertheless I had a lot of fun in Poland, the people there, are much more open and more hospitable than in my home, Munich. A lot of people ask me, what i filmed there and from which TV station I'm coming. Mostly I had to grin, because I'm really just someone who wants to show the people a great city. After I had told, that I will make a film about the city, most of the people responded with "what is here to film?".
> Finally, I had lot of fun there and I've made a lot of great videos. Here I would like to say THANK YOU to the guys from SkyConcept who helped out with great aerial views of Warsaw! https://www.youtube.com/user/skyconce...


----------



## panthiocodin (Mar 18, 2010)

Simply amazing stuff mukka!


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

The German guy made a nice video.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Polish Baywatch.*


----------



## Venividi (Apr 3, 2010)

Tatras:

http://www.tapeciarnia.pl/194571_gory_zima_konie_zaprzeg_tatry_polska

Beskid Żywiecki:

http://digitus.net.pl/tag/beskid-zywiecki/


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Krakow*



















https://www.facebook.com/WojtekKaczowkaFotografia/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Krakow*



















https://www.facebook.com/pages/Agni...-Podróżnicza/224046344367027?sk=photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Krasiczyn*










*Rzeszów *










https://www.facebook.com/podkarpackie.przestrzen.otwarta/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Roads in Eastern-Poland










https://www.facebook.com/polskawsch....1440261832./1055681717799970/?type=3&theater


----------



## stewie1980 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Gdansk*


Radunia Canal, Gdansk by Stewie1980, on Flickr


Szeroka Street, Gdansk by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## ArW (Apr 28, 2015)

*Lazienki Park, Warsaw*


----------



## Barto_S (Mar 27, 2006)

Stargard









Świdwin


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Cisna, Bieszczady mountains, narrow gauge railway. Map.


Wetlinka river, Bieszczady mountains.


Both photos by me.


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

*Bydgoszcz*, photos by krystiand, taken by permission from his thread:


City by Krystian Dobosz, on Flickr


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Another two photos from krystiand:




The first photo was uploaded by the author to Flickr, the other to other hosting, so the Flickr note is only under one photo.

There are rumors that Bydgoszcz is an ugly city. Completely false  I was there two times and it was enough to fall in love in this place. It was even more pleasant for me to walk around in Bydgoszcz than in the neighboring famous Toruń. There are still places that need refreshing and restoring - we can see them on the first photo - but it's still really nice there.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Lublin*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/wfWHvY]Carnaval Sztukmistrzów, Lublin by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr[/URL]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/xcc4U9]Carnaval Sztukmistrzów, Lublin by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

*Baranów Sandomierski*, photos by me:
Map


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2015)

*Świdnica, Lower Silesia*


----------



## DammianBB (Sep 21, 2010)

Polanica Zdrój,



[url=https://flic.kr/p/yMbbtE]https://flic.kr/p/yMbbtE


----------



## DammianBB (Sep 21, 2010)

Szczyrk / Biały Krzyż



Tatry,
[url=https://flic.kr/p/qpoByb]https://flic.kr/p/qpoByb


----------



## DammianBB (Sep 21, 2010)

Wałbrzych,


----------



## DammianBB (Sep 21, 2010)

Opole,


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Krakow*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ySnin7]Camelot, Krakow by ula, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/z9ZmVB]Krakow by ula, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5826/21573397140_df71a2d107_b.jpg

Where the hell do they keep this palm tree during winter months?


----------



## DammianBB (Sep 21, 2010)

Gniezno,


----------



## DammianBB (Sep 21, 2010)

Pszczyna today


----------



## DammianBB (Sep 21, 2010)

Warsaw, view from 26th floor Intercontinental Hotel, 

Old Town,


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Poznan



















https://www.facebook.com/Poznań-z-lotu-ptaka-601017606644181/timeline/


----------



## DammianBB (Sep 21, 2010)

Leszno,


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan*



















http://epoznan.pl/news-news-61360-Lawica_zamknieta,_nad_Poznaniem_lataja_balony._Zobacz_zdjecia


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan*



















http://epoznan.pl/news-news-61360-Lawica_zamknieta,_nad_Poznaniem_lataja_balony._Zobacz_zdjecia


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan*



















http://epoznan.pl/news-news-61360-Lawica_zamknieta,_nad_Poznaniem_lataja_balony._Zobacz_zdjecia


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan*



















http://epoznan.pl/news-news-61360-Lawica_zamknieta,_nad_Poznaniem_lataja_balony._Zobacz_zdjecia


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Opole*










*Morskie Oko*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP....1443904664./1057229120962234/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Tychy*










*Tarnów*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP....1443904664./1050273654991114/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Sandomierz*










*Toruń*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP....1443904664./1048666975151782/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Tychy*










*Gdansk*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP....1443904664./1044147812270365/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Międzyzdroje*










*Jurata*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP....1443904664./1036447139707099/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Hel peninsula*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP....1443904664./1034340049917808/?type=3&theater

*Sądecczyzna*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP....1443904664./1032090580142755/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Wroclaw*










*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/CrazyCopte...0.1443905104./735522699913003/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Kielce*










*Chęciny*










https://www.facebook.com/swietokrzyskie/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Katowice*










*Szczecin*










https://www.facebook.com/PolandIsHe...0.1443905534./838301246245415/?type=3&theater


----------



## DammianBB (Sep 21, 2010)

Świebodzin,

20150623_184506_Richtone(HDR) 

20150623_180859_Richtone(HDR)


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

*Warsaw*









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMsRFO_gRpc









https://www.facebook.com/warszawazlotuptaka?fref=ts


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## DammianBB (Sep 21, 2010)

Zielona Góra,
20150811_203300

20150811_204227


----------



## stewie1980 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Gdansk*


Old Motława and Long Riverside, Gdansk by Stewie1980, on Flickr


Szafarnia Street. Gdansk by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Rzeszów*










*Wrocław*










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfPoland/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Wroclaw*










https://www.facebook.com/MLFotArch/photos_stream










https://www.facebook.com/FotografiaDanielGrodzinski/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Toruń*










*Zielona Góra*










https://www.facebook.com/lukaszmalkiewicz.foto/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Krakow*










https://www.facebook.com/KrakowAirport/photos_stream

*Wyżyna Miechowska*










https://www.facebook.com/lubiemalopolske/photos_stream


----------



## DammianBB (Sep 21, 2010)

Legnica,
20140910_145544
20140910_145829


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Very beautiful.


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Just a few days ago I watched Wajda's Ashes and Diamonds.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

135253684


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Antonio227 said:


> Just a few days ago I watched Wajda's Ashes and Diamonds.


I was thinking the same thing when I was in Wroclaw a few weeks ago. Wroclaw is so beautiful. Once revitalization of riverfront is completed next, it will be one of Europe's most unique and must-see urban experiences. Especially enjoyed wandering around Ostrow Tumski, and seeing Cranach's mesmerizing Madonna under the Firs for the first time, which some of you may not know was returned to the city in 2012.


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Łódź, Light Move Festival


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan*



















https://www.facebook.com/BruisedPassports/posts/751582461654194


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan*



















https://www.facebook.com/BruisedPassports/posts/751582461654194


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Łódź*



















https://www.facebook.com/Niesamowit...0.1445095040./819721078145692/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Łódź*



















https://www.facebook.com/Niesamowit...0.1445095151./803594816424985/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan*



















https://www.facebook.com/inwestycjewielkopolski?fref=pb&hc_location=profile_browser


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Wroclaw*



















https://www.facebook.com/wroclawinyourpocket/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Masuria*



















https://www.facebook.com/zdjecialot...0.1445101922./521534348010219/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Ełk*










*Bargłów *










https://www.facebook.com/zdjecialotnicze/photos_stream


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Przemyśl*























https://www.facebook.com/fotografia.tomektrojnar?fref=photo


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Łódź by MarcinK


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Łódź by MarcinK


----------



## Barto_S (Mar 27, 2006)

Lubań









Bolesławiec


----------



## DammianBB (Sep 21, 2010)

Tychy,


[url=https://flic.kr/p/zjgHb9]20150609_090146[/url


----------



## Maciej78 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sośnie (Moja Wola)
DSC_1992 by Maciej 78, on Flickr

DSC_1976 by Maciej 78, on Flickr


----------



## taxi (Feb 22, 2008)

Katowice Airport


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

by MiBac


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Beskid Sądecki



















https://www.facebook.com/w.gorach/


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Warsaw



















https://www.facebook.com/ngtraveler/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Świdnica 




























https://www.facebook.com/ngtraveler/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Warsaw



















https://www.facebook.com/ngtraveler/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Chełmno 



















https://www.facebook.com/ngtraveler....1446338907./1141860535830246/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Poznan (2007)



















http://poznan.naszemiasto.pl/artyku...owca,2453917,artgal,10912651,t,id,tm,zid.html


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Lodz



















https://www.facebook.com/DarkFrameFoto/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Lodz, Manufaktura shopping center










& Secesja shopping center










https://www.facebook.com/DarkFrameFoto/timeline?ref=page_internal


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Lodz



















https://www.facebook.com/DarkFrameFoto/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Lodz



















https://www.facebook.com/DarkFrameFoto/photos_stream


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*


----------



## Rysse (Jul 8, 2008)

JanVL said:


> Jawor


Jan, this is not Jawor, this is Świdnica - http://www.villagreta.pl/kosciol-pokoju-w-swidnicy/


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

My bad, corrected. I should've checked which one of the two it was. 

Jawor










http://popish.flog.pl/wpis/6556802/kosciol-pokoju--jawor


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Warsaw



















https://www.facebook.com/warszawa/photos/pcb.10153260625006270/10153260620881270/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Warsaw



















https://www.facebook.com/warszawa/photos/pcb.10153260625006270/10153260624811270/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Warsaw



















https://www.facebook.com/warszawa/photos/pcb.10153260625006270/10153260621531270/?type=3&theater


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Łódź*, "Polish Manchester" (center of the textile industry, grew from merely 5000 inhabitants in 1830 to almost 700'000 by 1940), nowadays the third-largest city in Poland (pop. 715'000):









Łódź - polski Manchester / Lodz - Polish Manchester by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, auf Flickr









Ulica Piotrkowska by Stefan, auf Flickr

American? https://flic.kr/p/bxjXjs https://flic.kr/p/37DxKy https://flic.kr/p/37DyUL https://flic.kr/p/qVXaEg


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

Boleslawiec by *vipepol*


----------



## ArW (Apr 28, 2015)

*Warsaw - Orthodox Cathedral of St. Mary Magdalene*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warszawa*


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Opera Bydgoszcz*


Opera Bydgoszcz by Hans Kool, on Flickr

*Bydgoszcz*


Bydgoszcz by Michal I, on Flickr


----------



## warszawista (Nov 28, 2013)

*Jeden w górę, a drugi w dół ...*

Była pamięć.pl. Będzie Warsaw Spire


----------



## Barto_S (Mar 27, 2006)

Cieszyn









Złotoryja


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ydbr9z]Zamek w Pieskowej Skale / Pieskowa Skala Castle, Poland by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ydSpva]Zamek w Pieskowej Skale / Pieskowa Skala Castle, Poland by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## from the World (Nov 3, 2015)

Karpacz, Poland by from the World, on Flickr


countryside, Poland by from the World, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Książ castle










Wroclaw










https://www.facebook.com/airvisionp...229819575903/1603522776579939/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Wroclaw



















https://www.facebook.com/airvisionp...229819575903/1603523096579907/?type=3&theater


----------



## Alatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sorry, cannot paste YouTube film, don't know how. Any help?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ How to post youtube video:
[ youtube ] the link of the video [ /youtube ]
*Without the spaces of course*


----------



## Alatar (Mar 30, 2015)

^^ Thanks for help.

Sorry, only in Polish.






Doesn't work. 
[ youtube ] 



 [ /youtube ] 
(with spaces here)
Still I can see only white space (size of Youtube window). Maybe it's only my problem.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Fixed for you


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/zamek.krolewski.warszawa/?fref=photo


----------



## taxi (Feb 22, 2008)

*Katowice*, Cathedral Dome and Teological Department of University











*Katowice*, main builiding of University of Economics


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Jarmark Bożonarodzeniowy in Wrocław*










https://www.facebook.com/FotografiaDanielGrodzinski/photos_stream


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Trams in Łódź


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Wroclaw



















https://www.facebook.com/FotografiaDanielGrodzinski/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Wroclaw



















https://www.facebook.com/FotografiaDanielGrodzinski/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Torun



















https://www.facebook.com/MiastoTorun/photos_stream?tab=photos_stream


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Krakow*





















https://www.facebook.com/MadeinKrakow/?fref=photo


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Poland is beautiful, my preferite city is Gdansk!


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan*



















https://www.facebook.com/lukaszogrodowczykpl/photos_stream


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

Żelazowa Wola, Sochaczew (Place of birth Fryderyk Chopin)


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

Sochaczew


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Iłów, a village in the central Poland *


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Żyrardów*


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Żyrardów *


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Żyrardów*


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

Żyrardów


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Żyrardów *


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Żyrardów*


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

Żyrardów


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Żyrardów*


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Żyrardów*


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

Żyrardów


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Żyrardów*


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Sochaczew*


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Sochaczew*


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

Sochaczew, Museum of Narrow-gauge Railway (next to my estate)


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Bełchatów*


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Łowicz*


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Arkadia, Łowicz *


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

Nieborów, Łowicz


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Myślibórz*


----------



## mydelniczka (Feb 12, 2014)

Koszęcin Silesia, Pałac w Koszęcinie the headquarter Polish National Song and Dance Ensemble "Śląsk"


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Wroclaw










http://polandarchitecture.com/

Warsaw










https://www.facebook.com/POLANDarch...937391385365/1035840183128413/?type=3&theater


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

sochomakaron, sorry but is two photos per post!


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Skierniewice, Zadębie estate *


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

Chwaszczyno, Nad Jeziorem estate


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Międzyzdroje *


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Międzyzdroje*


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Międzyzdroje *


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Międzyzdroje*


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Słowiński National Park*


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Słowiński National Park*


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Słowiński National Park*


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Słowiński National Park*


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Słowiński National Park*


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

Kazimierz Dolny


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Kazimierz Dolny*


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Kazimierz Dolny*


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Sochaczew, castle ruins*


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Sochaczew*


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Sochaczew*


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Sochaczew*


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Sochaczew*


----------



## mydelniczka (Feb 12, 2014)

Trail of the Eagles' Nests
Mirów Castle https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mir%C3%B3w_Castle 









And away from him ~1.5km Bobolice Castle https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bobolice_Castle


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Brochów near Sochaczew, the fortified church*
Here took place the baptism of Fryderyk Chopin


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Płock, refinery*


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Płock*


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Płock*


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Płock*


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Płock*


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Płock*


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Płock*


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

*Skierniewice*


----------



## Maciej78 (Feb 8, 2012)

Konin.
Konin by Maciej 78, on Flickr

Konin by Maciej 78, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Poznan*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*


----------



## DammianBB (Sep 21, 2010)

Tatry

20160318_101704
Tatry
[url=https://flic.kr/p/GPye4b]20160318_101645


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*


----------



## whateverls11 (May 5, 2016)

How the hell on Earch can you take such a good quality ?


----------



## Vipon... (Feb 8, 2016)

*Myślenice Lesser Poland*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Lublin*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Lublin*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/lovepoland.org/?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/lovepoland.org/?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Arłamów Hotel and Spa*




















https://www.facebook.com/HotelArlamow/?fref=photo


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)

Bobolice before (Fotogeo)










Bobolice now


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Krakow*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

del


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Wadowice*
Pope John Paul II home town.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Krakow*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Brzeg*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan*



















https://www.facebook.com/Poznan/?fref=pb&hc_location=profile_browser


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan*



















https://www.facebook.com/Poznan/?fref=pb&hc_location=profile_browser


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan*



















https://www.facebook.com/Poznan/?fref=pb&hc_location=profile_browser


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Gdańsk, all 4 photos by me:


Monument to astronomer Johannes Hevelius, and on a next building there's a big sky map, a copy of map originally made by him.


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

This used to be a mill:



New fancy fountain


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

And some random bits from countryside. All photos by me.

Here


Windows XP. Location very close to above one.


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Some more countryside photos.
Ruins of a windmill. Location - as before.


"Look, people!"


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Palace in Waplewo Wielkie. All 4 photos by me.


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Map


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Sztum, all 4 photos by me


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

Lodz










Torun by *jacek_73*


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Gdynia. Both photos by me. Fresh, taken today.

The ship is registered in Gdańsk, but photo is taken definitely in Gdynia.


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

4 photos by *jacek_73* from his thread, taken by his permission.

*Grudziądz*


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Warszawa*



















By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toruń*



















By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sopot*



















By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Poznań*



















By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gdańsk*



















By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frombork*



















By me


----------



## taxi (Feb 22, 2008)

*KATOWICE*


----------



## taxi (Feb 22, 2008)

Katowice


----------



## Maciej78 (Feb 8, 2012)

Świnoujście.
Świnoujście by Maciej 78, on Flickr

Międzyzdroje.
Międzyzdroje by Maciej 78, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reszel*



















By me


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Kazimierz Dolny by me:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gniezno*



















By me


----------



## Rysse (Jul 8, 2008)

Wrocław


Source - https://www.facebook.com/PL.Polska....926805399028/1248748518516849/?type=3&theater











Jaworzyna Śląska

Source - http://swidnica24.pl/gala-parowozow-2014-program/


----------



## DammianBB (Sep 21, 2010)

Geo Park Łęknica
DSC_0344 
DSC_0370


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Lublin*


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Stary Sącz


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

High Tatras





my pics


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Kętrzyn*

Main square


149_38719 by Jozef Rutkiewicz, on Flickr






Hitler's bunker


2012-050320R by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## DammianBB (Sep 21, 2010)

Lwówek Śląski
20160802_201028
20160802_200709


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Chęciny





my pics


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Świdnica, Lower Silesia





my pics


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Olsztyn*



















By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Poznań*



















By me


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Łódź, LMF 2016


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

*Zamość*.
Photos by me, from summer this year.

Walls around city center:


Historical reenactment show:


----------



## DammianBB (Sep 21, 2010)

Bielsko-Biała
DSC_0589
DSC_0506


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Legnica. Lower Silesia.





My pics


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Lanckorona, Lesser Poland





my pics


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

*Warsaw*








by Paweł Sudoł https://www.facebook.com/DronesPablos


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Countryside in Poland by Brano Zachar, on Flickr

20 by Marcin Bajer, on Flickr


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)

Spodek i Centrum Kongresowe


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Lodz*


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Warsaw*


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Łódź



















https://www.facebook.com/lodzpl/pho...57355164863/10154378031079864/?type=3&theater


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Warsaw*


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

This years Christmas lights are up.


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Pałac w Krasiczynie*
Krasiczyn Palace, Poland by Artur Schodziński, on Flickr
Krasiczyn Castle by Artur Schodziński, on Flickr


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

Boleslawiec by *vipepol*


----------



## DammianBB (Sep 21, 2010)

Cieszyn
DSC_0731_02

DSC_0744


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Krakow*


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Gdańsk*
Krantor by Sebastian Rabe, on Flickr
Blick entlang der Długa Richtung Rathaus by Sebastian Rabe, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Warsaw*


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Zamośc*


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Two my photos from Summer 2016.

Zwierzyniec, headquarters of Roztocze National Park



Somewhere about 10 km from there, I can't localize that place


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok, another my photos from Summer 2016. 

Zamość - detail of a Renaissance house at the main square. This house is visible two posts ago, behind the city hall 




Zamość - fortifications (or actually remains of them) around the town historical center 



Zamość was a purposefully designed city from Renaissance era, and its preserved historical center is on UNESCO list.


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

From archive of my photos

Gdynia - temporary exhibition during Gdynia Design Days (2014). The large monument is actually not a part of it 




Gdynia - also photo from 2014. Starowiejska street.


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok, some more photos from my archive. This time from 2016.

Gdynia, Musical Theater. Quite a crowd because there was Gdynia Film Festival at that time, and Gdynia Film School is just behind the right edge of this photo.




Gdynia, 10 Lutego street


----------



## taxi (Feb 22, 2008)

*KATOWICE
*


















photo pawel derek


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Baxon79 (Feb 23, 2008)

*Tarnów*

Bimah - remains of the Old Synagogue (burned by Germans during WWII)








[source: http://readingmalopolska.pl]

Jewish cemetery - founded in the 1583








[source: radiokrakow.pl]


----------



## Baxon79 (Feb 23, 2008)

*Tarnów*

Old town








[source: radiokrakow.pl]

Ks. Jerzy Popiełuszko square








[source: onet.pl]


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Kazimierz Dolny*


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

For Kazimierz Dolny, check out Zegarkowy's thread about this amazingly beautiful town:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1503773&page=113


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Krakow*


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Photos by me

*Gdynia*


*Gdańsk* - park in Oliwa


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

*Sopot*, medieval village - some historical reenactment event



*Gdynia*, Świętojańska street


Photos by me


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Sopot + Gdansk*


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Lichen Basilica*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/wtNmEE]Church in Lichen. largest in Poland 7/7 2015. by Ola Berglund, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/wAuVBK]Church in Lichen, largest in Poland 18/7 2015. by Ola Berglund, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Gdansk*


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)

Mucharz (suothern Poland)




























During floods (June 2010)


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Warsaw*


----------



## DammianBB (Sep 21, 2010)

Moszna Castle

Bielsko- Biała Rezerwat Jaworzyna
The spring is coming...


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Lublin*


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

Poland should hang on to its traditions. 
This video shows how back in the day, Poles could only count on themselves to get things done.


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

dickpound said:


> Poland should hang on to its traditions.
> This video shows how back in the day, Poles could only count on themselves to get things done.


of course traditions are important, but Poland should first of all hang on to its people, young people like you who like to emigrate all over and the complain when non-Poles or other non-Europeans want to move in, should maintain Polish traditions_ in Poland_.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

dickpound said:


> Poland should hang on to its traditions.
> This video shows how back in the day, Poles could only count on themselves to get things done.


of course traditions are important, but Poland should first of all hang on to its people, young people like you who like to emigrate all over and then complain when non-Poles or other non-Europeans want to move in, should maintain Polish traditions_ in Poland_.


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Łódź








https://www.facebook.com/mpklodz/ph...807792674763/1278633602192171/?type=3&theater[/IMG]


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

dexter2 said:


> Łódź


The support pipes remind me of medieval Gothic style churches. Actually, the idea is similar: thin and tall support structure filled with glass.

Ok, something from my archives.

*Lublin* castle


*Lublin*, Ogród Saski


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

6 photos by Kubael, taken by permission from his thread
*Szczecin*


Szczecin - Plac Grunwaldzki by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr


Szczecin - Jasne Błonia by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Continued photos by Kubael, from his thread:
*Szczecin*

Szczecin - Urząd Miasta by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


Szczecin - Bolesława Śmiałego by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

...and two more from Kubael.

*Szczecin*

Szczecin - Aleja Kwiatowa by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr



Szczecin - Plac Solidarności by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

Urbanista1 said:


> of course traditions are important, but Poland should first of all hang on to its people, young people like you who like to emigrate all over and the complain when non-Poles or other non-Europeans want to move in, should maintain Polish traditions_ in Poland_.


I'm moving there this year.  I'll contact you in the next little while. 

By the way, my parents left in '89. I couldn't argue. :cheers:


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Warsaw*


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Sandomierz*


----------



## Hausmann (Apr 11, 2017)

Wroclaw - leading up to the cathedral in January. Before the visit of Pope Jan Pawel.










Wroclaw Katedra and Odra


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Both photos by me
*Lublin*






Anyway Lublin is amazingly beautiful. If buildings in the historical center get restored one day, it'll be even better


----------



## Atomówka (Apr 13, 2017)

Spellshock said:


> Jezioro Turkusowe, Wyspa Wolin (Turquoise lake)


Mam plan odwiedzić i porównać ze Szmaragdowym.


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

*Lublin* - Castle Chapel paintings

All 4 photos by me


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Quite untypical for Poland, because these paintings are in Orthodox Christianity style, but still weren't made for Orthodox people (from what I remember, I might be wrong). When I saw the paintings personally, they were impressive. Photos don't show that


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

Yesterdays Poland. 

Pope John Paul II visits *Krakow*. 


















https://www.facebook.com/tamtapolska/


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

*Warsaw*, from Kubael's thread



Kubael said:


> Dalszą wędrówkę zaczynamy od Placu Bankowego
> 
> Warszawa by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Krakow*


----------



## Hildamar (Jun 9, 2017)

*Opole*


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Biecz*



















https://www.facebook.com/biecz/


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Biecz*



















https://www.facebook.com/biecz/


----------



## taxi (Feb 22, 2008)

*KATOWICE*


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wrocław, Poland*

Wrocław, Poland by Кооs Fernhout, en Flickr

*Krakow - Poland
*
Krakow - Poland by Donatella Altea, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Winter in my world/soul - Poland*

Poland, Winter by Adam Smok, en Flickr

*Poland Warsaw*

Poland Warsaw by Adam Smok, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wroclaw, Poland*

Wroclaw, Poland by Frans Sellies, en Flickr

Wroclaw, Poland by Frans Sellies, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Warsaw,Poland*

Warsaw, Poland by Frans Sellies, en Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by Tomasz Melka, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Torun in Poland*

Torun in Poland by Frans Sellies, en Flickr

*Kraków,Poland*

Kraków Poland by Sigurþór Hólm Tryggvason, en Flickr


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

*Gdynia* Orłowo - from Kubael's thread



Kubael said:


> Gdynia by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr





Kubael said:


> Gdynia by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

*Antonin*, from ufoizba's thread



ufoizba said:


> 4933. Budowany w pierwszej połowie XIX wieku według projektu Schinkla
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ufoizba said:


> 4935.
> 
> Drewniany budynek okala solidny, murowany komin
> 
> ...


The central column is a big chimney for heating inside.


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)

Przecież to jest odnośnik do tego wątku.


----------



## DammianBB (Sep 21, 2010)

Włoszakowice - Hotel Toscania
Hotel Toscania - Wloszakowice


----------



## Langfuhr (Oct 12, 2012)

*Gdańsk*


----------



## Henry Gale (Jun 27, 2012)

*Ostróda* (Warminsko-Mazurskie voivodeship):


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Just spent week in Mazury lakes district, so much to see historically and those lakes are everywhere. Sorry no pics, too busy having fun, maybe someone could post some. Thanks


----------



## taxi (Feb 22, 2008)

*KATOWICE*










[ fot. Leszek Olszewski ]


----------



## piotrZ (Jun 18, 2013)

Gdańsk - 30/9/2017
Gdańsk_2 by Piotr Zegar, on Flickr

IMG_7326 by Piotr Zegar, on Flickr


----------



## Henry Gale (Jun 27, 2012)

30-IX-2017
Flyover MS-3 (DK16 road).


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

nice


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)

Rabka Zdrój


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*No longer exists railway station Łódź Fabryczna - 04.04.2009 r.*




















my shots


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

the new station is quite spectacular.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2017)

*Wrocław, Most Grunwaldzki*

Most Grunwaldzki by M. M. Czarnecki, on Flickr

*Wrocław, Biblioteka Uniwersytecka*

Follow the light by M. M. Czarnecki, on Flickr


----------



## DammianBB (Sep 21, 2010)

Bielsko-Biała
Winter 
Autumn, near the house


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Łódz*


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2018)

*Wrocław, Panorama Racławicka*

Panorama Racławicka by M. M. Czarnecki, on Flickr

*Świdnica, Rynek*

Market square by M. M. Czarnecki, on Flickr


----------



## taxi (Feb 22, 2008)

*KATOWICE*









foto: katowice z lotu ptaka


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Wrocław*


----------



## DammianBB (Sep 21, 2010)

Waterfall Szklarki

Karkonoski National Park


----------



## Deo (Jun 20, 2006)

Zator, Poland (small city near Krakow and Katowice) - new rollercoaster "Hyperion" in "Energylandia" theme park:


----------



## Hildamar (Jun 9, 2017)

The Great Dragon Parade Kraków


----------



## Hildamar (Jun 9, 2017)

The Great Dragon Parade Kraków 















​


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)

Czorsztyn


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Lublin*


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

need more photos please.


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)

Katowice - parking koło NOSPR-u


----------



## Henry Gale (Jun 27, 2012)

Olsztyn - Centaurus


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)

Przebudowany Supersam w Katowicach


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)

Rynek w Katowicach


----------



## taxi (Feb 22, 2008)

new years eve, Silesian Stadium, Katowice [Katowice Metropolitan Area]


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Mial1

Czertezik 

View from Czertezik by Mial1, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Marcin Szarek

Gesia szyja, Tatra mountains


Panoramic view on Tatra Mountains from Gesia Szyja by Marcin Szarek, on Flickr


----------



## ArunasTravelPhoto (Dec 15, 2017)

*Warsaw*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź*


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rzeszów*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kraków *









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lublin*









By me


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Szczecin*

Szczecin (Stettin) by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Szczecin (Stettin):*

View of Szczecin (Stettin) from the Oder river by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Krakow - Krakus Mound




















https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krakus_Mound


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Krakow - Zakrzowek


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)

To może coś z Zakopanego

Galeria Zakopiańska










Na ostatnim piętrze restauracja


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)

Widoki z tarasu tejże restauracji


----------



## adam79 (Nov 1, 2012)

Cloudy day on Baltic coast

Clouds over Baltic Sea by Adam, on Flickr


----------



## adam79 (Nov 1, 2012)

Widok ze Śnieżki

Karkonosze - Śnieżka by Adam, on Flickr


----------



## vipon1... (May 18, 2020)

*Pcim*























__





Facebook







www.facebook.com


----------



## adam79 (Nov 1, 2012)

Zapora

The Dam by Adam, on Flickr


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Stołowe Mountains by Edyta Prusinowska*


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Baltic Sea coast















Stołowe Mountains by Edyta Prusinowska


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Bieszczady














Mountains by Edyta Prusinowska


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Bieszczady Mountains by Edyta Prusinowska


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Baltic Sea coast by Edyta Prusinowska


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Baltic Sea coast by Edyta Prusinowska


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Podlasie








Andrzej Sirko


Koło Suwałk.




www.facebook.com



















by Edyta Prusinowska


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Szczeliniec Wielki - the highest peak (919 m) at Table Mountains by Edyta Prusinowska


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Express road S7 near Rabka, Podhale
Nowax


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Sopot (Tricity) by 
*piotrZ*


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Elbląg city by *piotrZ* :


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Rzeszów city by *piotrZ* : 



*
















lukas29*


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Table Mountains by Edyta Prusinowska


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

by darox , Złotoryja County, Lower Silesian Voivodeship, in south-western Poland . Zawodna hill















Złotoryja city








Złotoryja


Złotoryja to piękne miasto w województwie dolnośląskim, leżące pomiędzy Legnicą a Jelenią Górą. Złotoryja należy do najstarszych miast w...




www.polskieszlaki.pl


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Rzeszów city by piotrZ


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Table Mountains by Edyta Prusinowska


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Monastery Sulejów founded in 1176 AD ,central Poland :








by Best Western Plus Hotel Podklasztorze








by *Piotr Ptak*


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Pomerania northwestern Poland. Drawsko Lake District 










by pomorze zachodnie pl

Słowinski National Park, Shifting Dunes.









by Paweł Zdanowicz


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Słowinski National Park, Shifting Dunes.









by Ustka - portal turystyczny - eustka.com


Moving dunes and dead trees :








by Agnieszka Szanduła


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Stargard city,west Pomerania:

St. Mary's Church, Stargard, 1292 A.D:









By Aleksandra Idzikowska


St. Mary's Church, Stargard










by Mikro-Polska


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Wind turbines near Złatkowo, West Pomerania :









by Aleksander Kwiatkowski















by Michal Gorski


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Cassubia* -north -central Poland
This photo was taken in 2021.01. "W_inter forest_ "




















*by Iwona Mielewska*


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Pręgowo-* is a village Pomeranian Voivodeship, in northern Poland









by Robert Zub

*The Baltic coast*










by Emilia Wendt


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Podhale* is Poland's southernmost region, Tatra Mountains, 
The ruins of *Czorsztyn Castle * 14th century:










by Dominik Stodulski


Czorsztyn Castle, The Castle in Niedzica is to be seen in the distance.1326 A.D: 









. 
by Jordan Plis Fotografia


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

The Castle in Niedzica 1326 A.D: 








by Paweł Jaskółka


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Głuchołazy The town is located in the historic Upper Silesia










by AMS Guy










by Peter Muthwill


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

The Świętokrzyskie Mountains , Holy Cross Mountains, are a mountain range in central Poland:


















by Krzysztof Pęczalski


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

The Świętokrzyskie Mountains 



















by Michał Piorun Piorunografia


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

The *Tatra Mountains* 










by Rafał Raczyński










by Magdalena Piksa


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

The *Tatra Mountains* 











by Asiula Wiśniewska













by Paweł Ziaja


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Nowe Warpno* is a historic town in northwestern Poland, West Pomeranian Voivodeship. 
The town's population is 1,170 









by Mateusz S-ki










by Rowerami przed siebie


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

View from the observation tower in Wieżyca (Kaszuby, Poland).*Wieżyca* is a hill located in northern Poland, in the historical region of Kashubia, some 40 kilometers southwest of Gdańsk. With elevation of 329 metres above sea level, it is the highest peak of central and northern Poland. The water you can observe, is the Ostrzyckie Lake. 









by Piotr Borys












by Kaszubski Fotograf


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Romincka Forest ,protected area (146 km2 ),north-eastern Poland. :









by Willi Günter Glietsch










by Marek Górowski


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Mamry* lake in the Masurian Lake District .It is the second largest lake in Poland, with an area of 104 km² ,north-eastern Poland.








 by Marcin K









by Paweł Wrona


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Frombork* is a town in northern Poland, situated on the Vistula Lagoon . Population :2,415
The astronomer *Nicolaus Copernicus * wrote his epochal work, is the seminal work on the heliocentric theory : _*De revolutionibus orbium cœlestium *( 1543 A.D)_ in Frombork.










by Little Wings

700-year-old cathedral :









by Discover.pl - odkrywaj Polskę


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Rakoniewice* is small a town in Greater Poland Voivodeship (western- central Poland ) , with 3,576 inhabitants









by Discover.pl - odkrywaj Polskę












by Tymoteusz Lis


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Another small town in Poland :*Trzcińsko-Zdrój* ,West Pomeranian Voivodeship, 2,591 inhabitants.









14th century ,Chojna Gate :










by Discover.pl - odkrywaj Polskę


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

_Beskid Wyspowy_ (the Island Beskid Range) part of the Western Beskid Mountains, with the _highest peak_ – _Mogielica _
1170 m






























Karol Nienartowicz


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Lubiąż Abbey is a former Cistercian monastery in Lubiąż,in the Lower Silesian Voivodeship of southwestern Poland

1163 AD, Baroque style from 1672 :
















Opactwo cystersów w Lubiążu – największe na świecie – PolskaZachwyca.pl


Opactwo cystersów w Lubiążu nazywane jest arcydziełem śląskiego baroku. To największe opactwo cysterskie na świecie i drugi co do wielkości obiekt sakralny.




polskazachwyca.pl













Nasze Gminy W Obiektywie


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Mist over Kłodzko.Historic town in south-western Poland. pop. 27k








Artur Sobolewski 

Old Town Hall (Kłodzko)









Jarosław Sobański


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Bystrzyckie Mountains



























Jarosław Sobański


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Goworów and Michałowice village,Kłodzko County:









Jarosław Sobański 


Goworówka stream,Kłodzko County








Jarosław Sobański


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

The Rędziński Bridge is a cable-stayed bridge spanning the Oder river in Wrocław, Poland. As a section of the A8 motorway :








Wiktor Woźniak 










Fotografia Paweł Uchorczak


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Kłodzko.Town in south-western Poland. pop. 27k

















Christophe Buczek


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Gdynia* seaport on the Baltic Sea coast. 245k, part of the *Tricity* (_Trójmiasto_) with around 1,000,000 inhabitants. 









Tadeusz Sikora











Wojciech Jakubowski


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Lesiaki* is a village ,Lębork County, Pomeranian Voivodeship, in northern Poland








Renata Zielonko


The *Tatra Mountains and Expressway S7 *








Zygmunt Klimala


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Krasiczyn is a late renaissance castle situated in the south-eastern corner of Poland* 
Krasiczyn Castle is one of the most valuable monuments of renaissance and mannerist architecture in Poland
The construction of the castle started in 1580.


















Nasze Gminy W Obiektywie on fb.


----------



## Rysse (Jul 8, 2008)

Old and new Warsaw



















source - GZ Drone Photography


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Ząbkowice Śląskie* is a town in Lower Silesian Voivodeship in south-western Poland. pop: 15k









Nasze Gminy W Obiektywie on fb.









Justyna Szlachcic


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Ząbkowice Śląskie* 








antekwpodrozy.pl

The Leaning Tower in Zabkowice Slaskie:Currently, the tower’s deviation from the vertical is 2.12 m. 








Paweł Onyśków


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Trzebiatów *is a town in the West Pomeranian Voivodeship,pop. 10k.



















antekwpodrozy.pl


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Byczyna* is a town in Kluczbork County, Opole Voivodeship, pop.3,5k


















antekwpodrozy.pl


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Byczyna*


















antekwpodrozy.pl


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

The *Gorce Mountains* are part of the Western Beskids mountain range spreading across southernmost Poland
*Turbacz* is the highest peak 1310m.





























by Ka Ma on FB


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Lipiany* is a town in the West Pomeranian Voivodeship with 4,156 inhabitants










_The Pyrzycka Gate- It was built at the beginning of the 15th century_.









antekwpodrozy.pl


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Sandomierz* is a historic town in south-eastern Poland. pop 24k:









sandomierz.eu











slowroad.pl


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Sanok *in full the *Royal Free City of Sanok* -is a town in the Subcarpathian Voivodeship of south-eastern Poland.pop. 40k:










slowroad.pl 










Silar


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Gdańsk, Tricity, 1mln pop.*








MR dron wrocław









Vacation Places


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Brodnica *is a town in northern Poland. 30 k.pop.








slowroad.pl









Marcin Wasilewski


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Polesie National Park , eastern Poland, in the Polish part of the historical region of Polesia. *
Currently, the park occupies 97.62 km2 (37.69 sq mi), of which forests make up 47.8 km2, and water and wastelands 20.9 km2.

















slowroad.pl


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Tatra Mountains*, Poland, S7 expressway









Krzysztof Kocierz Photography












Klaudia Kociołek


----------



## tomekrabalski (10 mo ago)

Darhet said:


> *Brodnica *is a town in northern Poland. 30 k.pop.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073263
> ...


This is Bydgoszcz I believe


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

tomekrabalski said:


> This is Bydgoszcz I believe


But it was a mistake and I corrected it.


*Bydgoszcz city pop. 350k. urban agglomeration with more than 470k.*











slowroad.pl

*







*

slowroad.pl


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Bydgoszcz city *



















slowroad.pl


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Bydgoszcz city* 








slowroad.pl 






*Chełmno* town in northern Poland near the Vistula river, 20k.pop.








slowroad.pl


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Chełmno* town in northern Poland near the Vistula river, 20k.pop. 



















slowroad.pl


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Grudziądz* is a city in northern Poland, located on the Vistula River, .pop. 96k.









*Grudziądz Granaries* is a unique 14th-century fortification complex of river bank








slowroad.pl


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Notec Primeval Forest -western- central Poland *
One of Poland's largest and most beautiful wooded areas ,The forest chiefly composed of pine and beech is a magnet for mushroom pickers from all over Poland and neighbouring Germany. 








slowroad.pl 








Rafał Śniegocki


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Warmia* is a historical region in northern Poland.



















slowroad.pl


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Frombork* town in northern Poland,in Warmia. Pop.2,5k
The town was first mentioned in a 13th-century document. In the early 16th century it was the residence of the astronomer Nicolaus Copernicus, who used it as a site for several of his observations.The astronomer wrote his epochal work, _De revolutionibus orbium cœlestium_ in Frombork.
*







*





Cathedral Hill, 14th century cathedral with statue of Nicolaus Copernicus.









slowroad.pl

*Lidzbark Warmiński * the capital of Warmia and formerly its largest town. 16 k pop.
The *Lidzbark Castle* is a fortified castle and palace from the 14th century:












slowroad.pl


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Poznań** city, 560k pop, the River Warta in west-central Poland, within the Greater Poland region, Urban*
*Metropolitan area pop. 943k.*






















*Drone&More*


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Poznań city, 560k pop, the River Warta in west-central Poland, within the Greater Poland region, Urban
Metropolitan area pop. 943k.








*










*Drone&More*


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Poznań city, 560k pop, the River Warta in west-central Poland, within the Greater Poland region, Urban
Metropolitan area pop. 943k.*


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Warsaw*









Instagram/@depzidepz


----------



## greg111 (Apr 23, 2011)

Darhet said:


> *Frombork* town in northern Poland,in Warmia. Pop.2,5k
> The town was first mentioned in a 13th-century document. In the early 16th century it was the residence of the astronomer Nicolaus Copernicus, who used it as a site for several of his observations.The astronomer wrote his epochal work, _De revolutionibus orbium cœlestium_ in Frombork.
> 
> 
> ...


Lidzbark Warmiński (germ. _Heilsberg_)


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Suwałki Region, *_*Suwalszczyzna is a small region around the city of Suwałki in northeastern Poland near the border with Lithuania. 







*_










slowroad.pl


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Zielona Góra city* ( Green Mountain) is the largest city in Lubusz Voivodeship, located in western Poland, with pop:141k


















slowroad.pl


----------

